# Shreeux's Movie Chronicles



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2014)

This is my Watched list.......Shreeux's Movies


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

I reviewed randomly this thread most of the movies are watched...

After long run i stopped watching Hollywood movies...Now my preference is Korean Movies...!!!

Any one suggest the list of best Korean Movies..or other than Hollywood...!!!


After watched, i was update here...Never update tamil movies..
1616 Watched Movies


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Today watched....Le fils de l'autre (2012) - IMDb.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



TheFallenLord said:


> LOL, you guys watch too many movies. It's difficult to catch up. I watch movies either in cinema or on Blu-ray. I don't get satisfaction from watching heavily censored films on TV or cr@ppy quality DVD/BD rips. So I can only watch 1 movie/week at most.



Mostly watching downloaded movies are 1080p or 720p...Old movies are DVD format...!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Recently watched following list...good for me..!!

*Metro Manila (2013*)...In Hindi remake *City Lights (2014*) both are good.,

*Oculus (2013)*



Below this movies are origin by the novel *"The Devotion of Suspect X"* (2005) by Keigo Higashino.,

*Suspect X (2008)*...In Korean remake *Perfect Number(2012)*...In Malayalam remake *Drishyam* 

*Drushyam *in Telugu and *Drishya *in kannada not watched..waiting for good print..Also awaiting for *Papanasam*

- - - Updated - - -

Recently watched following list...

A Night in Old Mexico (2013) 

On the Job (2013) ....don't miss this movie

Tracks (2013) 

The Rover (2014)

The Maze Runner (2014) 

Lucy (2014)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Just now watched....*Sahara* (2005).....its quiet good


After i saw this movie *I Saw the Devil (2010)*....addict with Korean Movies..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Just now watched....*Cold in July* (2014)......Ratings: 7.0/10   Cold in July (2014) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

McCanick (2013)  Ratings:5/10 Not Bad.,................


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched *Enemy (2013)*...Ratings: 6.8/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched  *Million Dollar Arm* (2014)...

Music : A.R. Rahman

Based on True Events...also shoot in India...!!!

Don't Miss it..!!!

Rinku Singh and Dinesh Patel.
The first Indian national ever to sign a contract with a major American sports club.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched now ...*The Last Days on Mars (2013)*...its not bad...as usual story...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched........*Night Moves (2013)*..Ratings: 6.1/10..........Slow move with quietly....!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched.......*Under Suspicion (1991)*....Ratings: 6.5/10...Quiet good by Liam Neeson

- - - Updated - - -

Watched....*Doomsday (2008)*  Ratings: 6.0/10....Good entertain...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched *Being Flynn (2012)*..Ratings: 6.4/10...
good..


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Yesterday watched......*The Returned (2013)*  Ratings: 5.9/10...Not bad..but enjoyable..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched...*The Sacrament (2013)* Ratings: 6.2/10....Untold story of the Tragedy at Eden Parish...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Grand Piano (2013) *Ratings: 5.9/10...Its Playable...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched.....T*he Homesman (2014)*  Ratings: 6.7/10 .............


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched......*Shanghai (2012)*.......Ratings: 7.3/10  Good..!!!




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My List...1664 Watched Movies


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched  *The Lazarus Project (2008)* Ratings: 6.2/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched.....*The Liability (2012)* Ratings: 5.9/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched  *End Game (2006)* Ratings: 5.1/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched......*Devil's Knot (2013)* Ratings: 5.9/10 ...is Quite watchable..!!!



> Based on the true story of the West Memphis Three where three young boys were savagely murdered in West Memphis, Arkansas in 1993



- - - Updated - - -

Watched.....*Bermuda Tentacles (2014)*  Ratings: 3.2/10 Not Good..!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Watched.....*Sex Tape (2014)* Ratings: 5.1/10...Its ok..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Flash said:


> Maleficent - 10/10
> 
> I truly wonder how the movie started with a happy theme with dark side in the middle of the movie and finally with happy ending again. Jolie performed truly well in their role as Maleficient be it on good or evil nature. A must must watch.



I agreed...Good to watch..!!!

- - - Updated - - -

*Dracula Untold (2014)* Ratings: 5.9/10......Same Script with different and small presentation(92 min)..!!!


*Annabelle (2014)*  Ratings: 6.1/10....No thrill....Not enough scares...Average..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> *Annabelle 5/10*
> 
> Nothing happens in first half, all the actions (2-3 scenes) are then cramped into last 20 minutes.
> Pure average. Better wait for *Blu Ray release*.



Why Blu Ray release? Its only average...dont waste time and money..!!!

- - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Watched....

*Miracle in Cell No. 7 (2013)*  Ratings: 8.2/10 
*"7-beon-bang-ui seon-mul"* (original title)

Its Real Miracle....Don't Miss it...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Reloaded said:


> The Possession of Michael King 2014 - 7/10



I added to my watchlist...

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Murderer* (2014)
*Sal in Ja* (2014) (original title) Ratings: 5.4/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
The Hidden Face* (2011) 
"*La cara oculta*" (original title) Ratings: 7.3/10 .......Never miss saw hidden face..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rajatGod512 said:


> You must be new here .



Yes. Reason?

- - - Updated - - -

*Azooma (2012) *
"Gong jeong sa hoe" (original title) Ratings: 6.2/10

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> *Triangle - 6/10 *  - As I was watching the movie, I was constantly getting the feeling that I've watched this before.



Me too..watch this also...

*A Lonely Place to Die* (2011) Ratings: 6.3/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Under Suspicion (2000)* Ratings: 6.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Seven Assassins* (2013)  Ratings: 5.1/10 
"7 Assassins" (original title)


- - - Updated - - -



*Don't Miss Amazing Trilogy...!!!*

*Infernal Affairs* (2002) Ratings: 8.1/10
"Mou gaan dou" (original title)


*Infernal Affairs 2* (2003)  Ratings: 7.4/10 
"Mou gaan dou II" (original title)


*Infernal Affairs 3* (2003) Ratings: 7.0/10 
"Mou gaan dou III: Jung gik mou gaan" (original title)

 >>>grabs a great story of (Infernal Affairs 3) by Martin Scorsese to the American Screen. *The Departed* (2006)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Parkland (2013)* Ratings: 6.3/10


*Broken (2014) *  Ratings: 6.7/10
"Bang-hwang-ha-neun kal-nal" (original title)


*The Raid 2 (2014)*  Ratings: 8.2/10
"The Raid 2: Berandal" (original title)

- - - Updated - - -



*Don't Miss Amazing Duology...!!!*


*The Heir Apparent: Largo Winch* (2008) Ratings: 6.5/10
"Largo Winch" (original title)


*The Burma Conspiracy* (2011) Ratings: 6.2/10
"Largo Winch II" (original title)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Updated - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --

*Anthony Zimmer* (2005) Ratings: 6.5/10
89 min  -  Crime | Drama | Romance  -  27 April 2005 (France)

Above film was remaded by...

*The Tourist (2010)*  Ratings: 6.0/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Kite (2014)* Ratings: 4.4/10


----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched...

*Nightfall (2012) *  Ratings: 6.5/10
"Dai zeoi bou" (original title)
108 min  -  Action | Crime | Thriller  -  15 March 2012 (Hong Kong)

- - - Updated - - -

*Amazing.......!!!
*
*Daylight (2013)* Ratings: 7.0/10
"Daglicht" (original title)
114 min  -  Drama | Mystery | Thriller  -  11 April 2013 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Crossing Over (2009)* Ratings: 6.8/10......Another Smart movie of Ford..!!!
 113 min  -  Drama  -  26 February 2009 (Bahrain)


*Autumn Blood (2013)* Ratings: 5.1/10........Worth to watch..very less dialogue..!!!
 100 min  -  Drama | Thriller  -  10 September 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



shreeux said:


> Why Blu Ray release? Its only average...dont waste time and money..!!!
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> ...





Flash said:


> 7-beon-bang-ui seon-mul (2013) - IMDb - 10/10
> 
> I watched the movie because someone recommended it here. It's surely worth a watch, but few lame moments here and there.



Also watch this...If not watched..!!!

Salinui chueok (2003) - IMDb

Mai wei (2011) - IMDb

Choi-jong-byeong-gi Hwal (2011) - IMDb

Ajeossi (2010) - IMDb

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1190539/ *The Chaser (2008) * Don't Miss this..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched...

Grace of Monaco (2014) - IMDb


Fritt vilt (2006) - IMDb

Beneath (2013) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



pkkumarcool said:


> you are suppossed to give a rating and opinion we already know imdb ratings



OK.,

 Boys of Abu Ghraib (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 3 /10

- - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Tabloid Truth (2014) * Ratings: 6 /10  Jji-ra-si: Wi-heom-han So-moon (2014) - IMDb
"Jji-ra-si: Wi-heom-han So-moon" (original title)
121 min  -  Crime | Thriller  -  20 February 2014 (South Korea)

- - - - - - - - - - - -Updated- - - - - - - - - - - -

*The Fives (2013*) Ratings: 6.9 /10  Deo pa-i-beu (2013) - IMDb
"Deo pa-i-beu" (original title)
123 min  -  Thriller  -  14 November 2013 (South Korea)

- - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Don't Cry, Mommy (2012) *  Ratings: 6.5 /10   Don keu-ra-i ma-mi (2012) - IMDb
"Don keu-ra-i ma-mi" (original title)
92 min  -  Drama | Thriller  -  15 November 2012 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Wild Dogs (2014) *Ratings: 5 /10  deul-gae-deul (2014) - IMDb
"deul-gae-deul" (original title)
99 min  -  Thriller  -  23 January 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Warning..!!!*

(Watch alone 100% Nudity)



> Scene after scene brings truthfulness and insight into the at times difficult relationship.





> Blue is the Warmest Colour is too exceptional like *Blue film* to be defined by its controversy.



*Blue Is the Warmest Color (2013) * Ratings: 8 /10  La vie d'Adèle (2013) - IMDb
"La vie d'Adèle" (original title)
 179 min  -  Drama | Romance  -  9 October 2013 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its better than Part 1...!!!

*Cold Prey 2 (2008) * Ratings: 7/10 
"Fritt vilt II" (original title)
 86 min  -  Drama | Horror | Mystery  -  10 October 2008 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



theterminator said:


> 300- Rise of an empire = 3.5/10
> Graphics were like watching a video game, definitely not a family movie. Destroyed the legacy of 300.
> 
> Non-Stop (2014)= 7.5/10
> ...



Captain Philips is based on True Events..!!!Maersk Alabama hijacking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> Ghastly and horrific, entertaining and mesmerizing, and it smells fantastic.





> One of the best films ever made. Great direction and cinematography, magnificent decors, great performances, great music, ... Tom Tykwer did what Stanley Kubrick found impossible: he adapted Suskind's wonderful novel to a fantastic movie. An outstanding masterpiece.



*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer (2006)* Ratings: 8 /10  Perfume: The Story of a Murderer (2006) - IMDb
 147 min  -  Crime | Drama | Fantasy  -  5 January 2007 (USA)

*If you watched...You will feel real sense of Feminine smell..!!!*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Not Bad...!!!

*Cold Prey 3 (2010) *  Ratings: 6 /10   Fritt vilt III (2010) - IMDb
"Fritt vilt III" (original title)
95 min  -  Horror  -  15 October 2010 (Norway)

- - - - - - - - - - -- - -- - -- - - -- - -- - -*Updated* - - -- - - - - -- - - - - -- - -- - -- - -- - -



srkmish said:


> [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] : I think you too are a horror fan like me. I have never watched perfume because my friend revealed the whole story to me



Avoid hear the story..!!!

Watch and feel the scents..!!!

- - - - - -- - - - - - - -- - -- - --- - -*Updated* - - - - - -- - -- - - - - - - -- - -- - ---

One more see this real devil..

*I Saw the Devil (2010) * Ratings: 8 /10  Akmareul boatda (2010) - IMDb
"Akmareul boatda" (original title)
 141 min  -  Crime | Drama | Horror  -  12 August 2010 (South Korea)

- - - - - -- - - - - - - -- - -- - --- - -*Updated* - - - - - -- - -- - - - - - - -- - -- - ---



> It's also breathtaking to watch a throwaway studio sequel break its corporate chains before your very eyes and become something thrilling and dangerous and alive.



The Purge: Anarchy (2014) - IMDb  Ratings: 6.6/10
103 min  -  Action | Horror | Thriller  -  18 July 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Need more patience to watch finally nothing get..!!! 

*Absentia (2011)* - IMDb  Ratings: 5.5 /10
 87 min  -  Drama | Horror | Mystery  -  11 April 2013 (Argentina)

- - - Updated - - -

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle*s (2014) - IMDb  Ratings: 6.2 /10
 101 min  -  Action | Adventure | Comedy  -  8 August 2014 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

A silent thriller without blood & bullet..!!!

*A Most Wanted Man (2014)* - IMDb Ratings: 7 /10
122 min  -  Thriller  -  1 August 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Making of film was Good..!!!

*Afflicted (2013)* - IMDb Ratings: 6.3/10
85 min  -  Horror | Thriller  -  24 July 2014 (Netherlands)

- - - Updated - - -

*[Rec] (2007)* - IMDb Ratings: 7.5/10 *Good to watch *
78 min  -  Horror  -  23 November 2007 (Spain)  

- - - Updated - - -

*[Rec]² (2009)* - IMDb Ratings: 6.6/10 *Good to watch *
 85 min  -  Horror  -  2 October 2009 (Spain)

- - - Updated - - -

*[REC]³: Génesis (2012)* - IMDb Ratings: 5.1/10 *Bad look like Comedy*
80 min  -  Horror  -  30 March 2012 (Spain)

- - - Updated - - -

*[REC] 4: Apocalipsis (2014)* - IMDb *Waiting for release this Month*






> The below film is a remake of the Spanish film series Part 1 & 2 *[REC]* and features several differences such as added and excluded scenes and characters, dialogue and a different explanation for the virus.



Quarantine (2008) Ratings: 6 /10
 89 min  -  Horror | Sci-Fi | Thriller  -  10 October 2008 (USA)

Quarantine 2: Terminal (2011) Ratings: 5 /10
 86 min  -  Horror | Mystery | Sci-Fi  -  17 June 2011 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



jackal_79 said:


> A walk among tombstones



Its normal nothing special..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*As the Light Goes Out (2014) *
Jiu huo ying xiong (2014)  (original title)- IMDb Ratings: 6.4/10
115 min  -  Action | Drama  -  2 January 2014 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Flash said:


> (Tamil) Madras (2014) - IMDb - 10/10
> 
> If you like gang-based movies, surely you will like it. The movie clearly portrayed the lives of people in North Chennai, and the things happening around them.



Before that you must watch this...by Anurag Kashyap

*Gangs of Wasseypur (2012)* Ratings: 8.6/10 Gangs of Wasseypur (2012) - IMDb
320 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  2 August 2012


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> A futile attempt to emulate the box office success of Taken.



*The Outsider (2014)* Ratings: 6 /10 

94 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  11 March 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Bullitt (1968)* Ratings: 7 /10 
 114 min  -  Action | Mystery | Thriller  -  17 October 1968 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*My all time Favorites..!!!*



> The Millennium series consists of three bestselling novels, originally written in Swedish, by the late Stieg Larsson (1954–2004). The two primary characters in the saga are Lisbeth Salander, a woman in her twenties with a photographic memory and poor social skills, and Mikael Blomkvist, an investigative journalist and publisher of a magazine called Millennium. Blomkvist, the character, has a history similar to Larsson, the author. Larsson planned the series as having ten installments, but due to his sudden death, only three were completed and published.[1] They are:
> 
> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Män som hatar kvinnor, literally, men who hate women) (2005)
> The Girl Who Played with Fire (Flickan som lekte med elden, literally, the girl who played with fire) (2006)
> The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest (Luftslottet som sprängdes, literally, the air castle that was blown up) (2007)



Best Trilogy of  *Noomi Rapace*

*Swedish films*

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009)* Män som hatar kvinnor (2009) - IMDb Ratings: 7.8/10
 152 min  -  Crime | Drama | Mystery  -  27 February 2009 (Sweden)

*The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009)* Flickan som lekte med elden (2009) - IMDb Ratings: 7.1/10
129 min  -  Crime | Drama | Mystery  -  18 September 2009 (Sweden)

*The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest (2009)* Luftslottet som sprängdes (2009) - IMDb Ratings: 7.3/10 
147 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  27 November 2009 (Sweden)


*American films*

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 7.9/10
 158 min  -  Crime | Drama | Mystery  -  21 December 2011 (USA)

*Don't Miss this Trilogy..!!!*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Saving General Yang (2013)*Yang jia jiang (original title) Ratings: 6.4/10
102 min  -  Adventure | Biography  -  10 May 2013 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

After long time in my pending list...Today watched..!!!

*The Mosquito Coast (1986)* Ratings: 6.6/10
117 min  -  Adventure | Drama | Thriller  -  26 November 1986 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> a mixed breed of torture porn, supernatural action and beyond-the-grave romance. Though played entirely straight and often unnervingly nasty, it is also undeniably silly,...



*Savaged (2013)* Ratings: 5/10 
95 min  -  Action | Drama | Fantasy  -  6 August 2014 (Philippines)

----------------------------------------------------Updated--------------------------------------------------------------



> A richly entertaining adaptation of Winslow's novel.





> A well-told tale of power, corruption and uncivilized people who use violence and murder to achieve success.



*Savages (2012)* Ratings: 6 /10
 131 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  6 July 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> An intermittently exciting watch, thanks to some screeching car chases and a brilliant Central London shootout.



*The Sweeney (2012)* Ratings: 6.5/10 
112 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  1 March 2013 (USA)


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - -Updated  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - -




> Unremittingly gripping and unnerving, The Killing Room transforms a simple premise into an almost unbearably tense experience.



*The Killing Room (2009)* Ratings: 5.8/10
93 min  -  Mystery | Thriller  -  14 November 2009 (Japan)


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - -Updated  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - -




> A stodgy movie that mixes dubious history with a clichéd, Madame Butterfly romance story, set in the period immediately following Japan's surrender in 1945.



*Emperor (2012)* Ratings: 6.5/10
105 min  -  Drama | History  -  27 July 2013 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> *Eastwood*, in his 80s, looks a lot trimmer than some of the performers in this film half his age. He may be the only octogenarian actor who has to play older than his age to be convincing.



*Trouble with the Curve (2012)* Ratings: 6.9/10
 111 min  -  Drama | Sport  -  21 September 2012 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> *Instruction Not Included - 8/10*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I added to my watchlist..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Young Gun in the Time (2012)* Yeong-geon tam-jeong-sa-mu-so (original title)Ratings: 5.9/10
95 min  -  Action | Comedy | Crime  -  30 August 2012 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Son of No One (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 5.1/10
90 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  9 July 2011 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Sand Pebbles (1966) - IMDb Ratings: 7.7/10
182 min  -  Adventure | Drama | Romance  -  20 December 1966 (USA)


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Updated  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -




> A pumped-up, Hollywood-flavoured neo-Gothic Western delivering knockout performances and raw, corporeal thrills.



*Lawless (2012)* Ratings: 7.3/10
 116 min  -  Crime | Drama  -  29 August 2012 (USA)


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Updated  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -




> The plot is clever yet breathtakingly simple, the action is relentless but logical, and the lead role is tailor-made for Hollywood's A-list action stars.





> The story is loaded with implausibilities, but it moves so quickly you won't have long to dwell on them, and there are a number of neatly executed reversals.



* Sleepless Night  (2011)*Nuit blanche (original title)  Ratings: 6.7/10
98 min  -  Action | Crime | Thriller  -  11 May 2012 (USA)


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Updated  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Branded (2012)* Ratings: 4.7/10 
 106 min  -  Drama | Fantasy | Mystery  -  7 September 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*The Brave One (2007)* Ratings: 6.8/10
 122 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  14 September 2007 (USA)


- - - Updated - - -


* Naked Soldier (2012)* Jue se wu qi (2012) Ratings: 4.9/10
94 min  -  Action | Drama  -  23 August 2012 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ashs1 said:


> Annabelle : 6/10
> : its a decent horror movie.. Watched it at pvr night shoot.. The sound effects were good..not as good as The conjuring..there were few scenes where it was too spooky.. Expected more.



Also look this...Mind Tricks..!!!

*Oculus (2013)* Ratings: 6.5/10
104 min  -  Horror  -  11 April 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

J. Edgar (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 6.6/10 
137 min  -  Biography | Crime | Drama  -  11 November 2011 (USA)


Wolf Creek (2005) - IMDb Ratings: 6.3/10
99 min  -  Horror | Thriller  -  25 December 2005 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Copycat (1995) - IMDb Ratings: 6.5/10
123 min  -  Crime | Drama | Mystery  -  27 October 1995 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The movie was amazing....One of member recommended here...thanks to him..!!!

Any one suggest good movie like this....Previously i watched like this..*What Maisie Knew (2012) * and *Miracle in Cell No. 7 (2013)* 

*Instructions Not Included (2013)*  No se Aceptan Devoluciones (2013) (original title)  Ratings: 7.7/10
122 min  -  Comedy | Drama  -  6 September 2013 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Grifters (1990) - IMDb Ratings: 7.0/10
110 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  4 January 1991 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> Visually inspired but thematically derivative, the apocalyptic sci-fi drama "Automata" pits humans against robots with predictable results.



Compare to (*I, Robot (2004)*) its very poor and slow..!!!

Autómata (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6.2/10
109 min  -  Sci-Fi | Thriller  -  23 January 2015 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

I picked from here....Movie was good..!!!

The Illusionist (2006) - IMDb Ratings: 7.6/10
110 min  -  Drama | Mystery | Romance  -  1 September 2006 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Wolf Creek 2 (2013) - IMDb Ratings: 6.1/10
106 min  -  Horror | Thriller  -  17 April 2014 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

The Brave One (2007) - IMDb Ratings: 6.8/10
122 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller  -  14 September 2007 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

Boy Wonder (2010) - IMDb Ratings: 6.9/10 
93 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  12 August 2010 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

Little Big Soldier (2010)  Da bing xiao jiang (original title) Ratings: 7.0/10
96 min  -  Action | Adventure | Comedy  -  14 February 2010 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Duel (1971)  Ratings: 7/10
90 min  -  Action | Mystery | Thriller  -  13 November 1971 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Simple and Slow...!!!

Frontera (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6.4/10 
103 min  -  Drama | Western  -  31 July 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Inspired by True Events....But its unbelievable...!!! 


Rushlights (2013) Ratings: 6.8/10
98 min  -  Crime | Drama | Romance  -  24 July 2013 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Interstellar (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 8 /10
169 min  -  Adventure | Sci-Fi  -  7 November 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Punisher: War Zone (2008) - IMDb Ratings: 6.0/10
103 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  5 December 2008 (USA)


Death Sentence (2007) - IMDb Ratings: 6.8/10
105 min  -  Action | Crime | Drama  -  31 August 2007 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

White Noise (2005) - IMDb Ratings: 5.5/10
101 min  -  Drama | Horror | Mystery  -  7 January 2005 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Brake (2012) - IMDb Ratings: 6.1/10


The Veteran (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 5.9/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Gen.Libeb said:


> How do you get time to watch so many movies ?





Flash said:


> Maybe he's watching or not; He just posts the movie name and their IMDb ratings here. Not his own rating or what he liked/disliked in the movie.



1723 Watched Movies

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> The Notebook - 7/10
> 
> Kinda fluffy



I added to my watchlist.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Malcolm X (1992) - IMDb Ratings: 7.7/10
202 min  -  Biography | Drama | History  -  18 November 1992 (USA)


My Watched list1723 Watched Movies


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Bubblegum & Broken Fingers (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 4.1/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> It's loosely based on a true story in Toronto.



Perfect Sisters (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 5/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Normal action with low budget..average..!!!

A Good Man (Video 2014) - IMDb Ratings: 4.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

White Noise 2: The Light (2007) - IMDb Ratings: 5/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Pyojeok (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6.5 /10

Simple story...great speed to end like simple..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Visible Scars (2012) - IMDb Ratings: 3/10



> Grinding same story..!!!



- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *Varuthapadatha Valibar Sangam* - 7/10
> 
> *Manglish* - utter bull crap/10
> 
> *Madras* - 9/10 ( Do watch this )



I was impressed with this two movies...!!!



> The film was shot within thirty days, two days ahead of schedule, with the team reportedly working five days straight


Sarabham (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 7.5/10




> flabby beginning, is superbly economic...the film makes good on its promise of a tight little thriller


Poriyaalan (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6.3/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

fuss-free and fast.

The November Man (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Already watched Part 1...Now Part 2 also Good for Kick and Punch..!!!
Undisputed II: Last Man Standing (2006) - IMDb Ratings: 7 /10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Surprisingly decent movie..!!!

Vendetta (2013) - IMDb Ratings: 6/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Good stuff...
Until Death (2007) - IMDb Ratings: 6.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Rise & Fall of a White Collar Hooligan (2012) - IMDb Ratings: 5.1/10

Its story of clone credit card fraud..

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> The Rise & Fall of a White Collar Hooligan (2012) - IMDb Ratings: 5.1/10
> 
> Its story of clone credit card fraud..



Part 2:

White Collar Hooligan 2: England Away (2013) - IMDb Ratings: 8/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its final conflict...!!!

Undisputed III: Redemption (2010) - IMDb Ratings: 7/10

- - - Updated - - -

The Midnight Meat Train (2008) - IMDb 6/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

G.W.B. (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 5 /10

- - - Updated - - -


There is no trick....Cheat..!!!
Trick 'r Treat (2007) - IMDb Ratings: 4 /10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

No Evil....Its crap..!!!

See No Evil (2006) - IMDb Ratings: 3/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Z Storm (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

White Collar Hooligan 3 (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 4.5/10

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *The Monuments Men* - 7/10



I watched...but your rating is high...!!!

Its look like comedy film nothing series...!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *Take Shelter* - 9/10 . Do watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK...I added to my watchlist..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Ideas good...but poor presentation...!!!
The Anomaly (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 3/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Recent watched...

99 (2009) - IMDb Ratings: 6.5/10

Scrap....
Na yeh ling san, ngo joa seung liu Wong Gok hoi wong dai bou dik hung Van (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 3/10


Daawat-e-Ishq (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 5.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> Simple but charming....



Wadjda (2012) Ratings: 7/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Recently i reviews about (Directors: Krishna D.K & Raj Nidimoru) and then i watched them...

99 (2009) Ratings: 7/10  

Shor in the City (2011) Ratings: 7/10 

Happy Ending (2014)b 4/10 

Still pending to watch Go Goa Gone (2013)....


- - - Updated - - -


The Equalizer (2014) Ratings: 6.8 /10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Go Goa Gone (2013) Ratings: 6/10


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*A Hard Day* Kkeut-kka-ji-gan-da (2014) Ratings: 7/10 

- - - Updated - - -

Under the Skin (2013) Ratings: 5/10 

- - - Updated - - -

Child of God (2013) Ratings: 4/10 

- - - Updated - - -

As Above, So Below (2014) Ratings: 5/10


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Home (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 3.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Flash said:


> @shreeux : How about writing a line or two about, what you liked/dislike about the movie?
> Ratings are just a measure, not what you thought/felt.



Every thing on IMDB link, there also review...Why should i spend time..thats why i leave buy ratings...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt3483712/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 Ratings:4.5/10


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Stonehearst Asylum (2014) Ratings: 6/10
"Eliza Graves" (original title)
Eliza Graves (2014) - IMDb

Another Psycho thriller...average movie..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Housebound (2014) - IMDb Ratings: *6*/10

A marvelously entertaining combo of haunted-house thriller, murder mystery and domestic comedy, also look like horror..


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



> *ONE of the ironies of adaptations of successful novels for the screen is that filmmakers often seem less than enthusiastic about maintaining the spirit of the source material. Often just one aspect survives: a character, a plot outline, or perhaps a sense of place.*


The Broken Shore (TV Movie 2013) - IMDb Ratings: *6.7*/10  




- - - Updated - - -

These Final Hours (2013) - IMDb  Ratings: *6.8*/10


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Possession of Michael King (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 3/10...

- - - Updated - - -

Average movie...The Reckoning (2014) - IMDb  Ratings: 5/10


----------



## shreeux (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Expect more...nothing same story grinding once again..!!!Ju-on: Owari no hajimari (2014) - IMDb  Ratings: 3/10




A very entertaining, pure revenge, remember old western movies with a modern twist - and mesmerizing casting, also remember of C.Eastwood..!!!

*The Salvation (2014)* Ratings: 6.5/10 
The Salvation (2014) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*13: Game of Death (2006)* 
"13 game sayawng" (original title)
13 game sayawng (2006) - IMDb




*13 Sins (2014)*
13 Sins (2014) - IMDb




Both are same Scripts, But winner is "*13 SINS*"


The formula of "Saw" with a mysterious voice guiding, Story run through a tense and thrilling like rollercoaster.



- - - Updated - - -



Its Based on true story. Excellent performances by actors,Music is the back bone of the script as well as emotional touch with good locations.,


*The Intouchables (2011)* Ratings: 7.5/10
The Intouchables (2011) - IMDb

- - - Updated - - -

In begininig its look like horror and turn in to slasher flick, along with it's unique execution and stunning cinematography and Music make it as a suspense/thriller movie although it is simple script.,

*Kristy (2014) *Ratings: 6.5/10
Kristy (2014) - IMDb


- - - Updated - - -

Recently i watched 2 part of this movie...well and good better than one..also waiting for





> The Purge 3 (2015)


 3rd one next year....




Its social-warfare parable, The Purge means kill anyone you don't like...the government has sanctioned period of 12-hours all criminal activity-including murder-becomes legal. 





The Purge  (2013) Ratings: 5.6/10
The Purge (2013) - IMDb






The Purge: Anarchy (2014)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt2975578/


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Harry Potter is transformed into a horny devil  this horror movie with a comedy. Its waste of time..!!!

Horns (2013)  Ratings:4/10
Horns (2013) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

I was unable to contribute here...because this forum not working in my home or unable to login....

In my friends house working fine also nicely login...this post also write is friend's house..

any one give resolution...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Black Sea is a submarine thriller. A solid performances and an interesting play on what these characters actually desire most. Its worth to entertaining your time.,


*Black Sea (2014)   6/10*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It bases on true story..But....
The most disturbing movie..lot of breast grabbing and an intoxication with sexual pleasure with violence.
Dark and highly unlikable film most brutal, bloody, and deranged serial killer flicks.,



*Cold Fish (2010)  6/10*
"Tsumetai nettaigyo" (original title)
Not Rated  |  146 min  |  Crime, Drama, Horror  |  6 July 2011

- - - Updated - - -

Based on real events...After the Battle of Gallipoli, in 1915.

The Water Diviner is a heart-warming tale of family, love and sacrifice told with four-square enthusiasm and manliness by director and star *Russell Crowe*.

Its quite slow....but worth to watch.,

*The Water Diviner (2014)   6/10*
R | 111 min | Drama, War | 24 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A great movie! Genius idea..Untold story...


*Genom Hazard: aru tensai kagakusha no itsukakan (2013)*
120 min | Drama, Thriller | 24 January 2014 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A Most Violent Year burns slow and gives off very little heat. It's not really that violent. But it sure feels like a year.



*A Most Violent Year (2014)   6.1/10*
R | 125 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 30 January 2015 (USA)

- - - Updated - - -

David Fincher's adaptation of Chuck Palahniuk's acclaimed novel is dark, unorthordox and sickly in many ways. Fight Club presents a superb case of strong performances from Norton, Pitt & Bonham Carter along with an intricate presentation.,



*Fight Club (1999)   6.5/10
*R | 139 min | Drama | 15 October 1999 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The main content of both movie was "switched at birth". the presentation was different. the winner is *"The Other Son"*.,

When the mistake is discovered, how do the families react? What disturbs them more: that their son has been raised as an enemy or that he has been raised in another religion? That's where The Other Son gets complicated.

*The Other Son (2012)   7/10*
"Le fils de l'autre" (original title)

A Japanese couple discovers that the boy they have been raising as their son was actually switched at birth with a child from a poorer family. Well-made and acted, but fairly obvious, family drama.

*Like Father, Like Son (2013)  6/10*
"Soshite chichi ni naru" (original title)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A sexy, smart, sophisticated and very cool romantic thriller. It keeps your attention with its gripping story, characters and the multiple twist and turns that make for thrilling entertainment pleasure.

*Möbius (2013)  6.5/10*
R | 103 min | Drama, Thriller | 27 February 2013 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Ti West* proves once again master of horror films...!!!
Great movie, reminds me of the 1970's horror movies. The slow pace and peculiar timing creates atmospheric tension. One of the best ghost stories. Its worth to watch....

*The Innkeepers (2011)  6.5/10*
R  |  101 min  |  Horror  |  29 March 2012 (Russia)

- - - Updated - - -

Another master piece of Hao Ning, Its a road movie, 500 miles in desert with more twist and chases.,

*No Man's Land (2013)* *8/10*
"Wu ren qu" (original title)
118 min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 3 December 2013 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Amazing movie..It will sit you edge on seat, every minute by minute most terrifying and suspenseful movies.,




*Frozen (2010) 8/10*
R | 93 min | Drama, Thriller | 25 March 2010


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Director Emilio Maille's relentlessly brutal action thriller Rosario Tijeras unfurls in Medellin, Colombia, circa 1989 - a point when that metropolis stood as one of the most relentlessly dangerous.,

Its average for me.,

*Rosario Tijeras (2005) 5/10*
R | 126 min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 12 August 2005 (Colombia)


*- - - Updated - - -*


Based on historical facts, The brutal French film Intimate Enemies takes place in 1959, at the height of the Algerian struggle against French rule.


*L'ennemi intime (2007)  7/10*
111 min  |  Drama, History, War  |  2 October 2009 (French)


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

"Admiral" is a 2008 Russian biopic revolving around the later life (1916-1920) of Admiral Alexander Kolchak, who was the leader of the anti-Bolshevik White Army and Supreme Ruler of Russia during the Russian Civil War.


*Admiral (2008) 6/10*
124 min | Biography, Drama, History | 9 October 2008 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Take Shelter, which, it should be said, boasts haunting but seamless visual effects, is a movie for this moment in time, this moment in our lives.


*Take Shelter (2011) 6.3/10*
R | 120 min | Drama, Thriller | 10 November 2011


----------



## shreeux (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its simple psycho thriller movie...presentation was good without boring...with tense..!!!


*5150 Rue des Ormes (2009)  6/10*
110 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 23 April 2010


----------



## shreeux (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Its light comedy, a bit slow movies..[/FONT]



*Dum Laga Ke Haisha (2015)  6/10*
Comedy, Drama, Romance | 27 February 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its based on true story...French Resistance to Nazi occupation..to fight against the freedom.,


*Army of Crime (2009)  6.3/10*
"L'armée du crime" (original title)
139 min | Drama, History, War | 20 August 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Unusual subject with new technology...Not impressed[/FONT]

*Shamitabh (2015*) *5/10*
U/A | 155 min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 6 February 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ashs1 said:


> *NH 10 : 7/10*
> Atlast, i saw this movie  yesterday.. a lot of people were praising this movie & i can see why.. Plot is terrifying, yet simple : couple get entangled with unwanted persons who were involved in honour killing. Their survival is the plot. The first 60 mins was gripping, but it slightly slowed after that..Nevertheless, Wonderful movie. Thankfully, not a lot of songs in this movie
> 
> I wonder if situations are really this bad in the haryana villages or was this bada chada k dikhana ???



Hi ashs1,

Its combination of *Eden Lake (2008)* and *Wolf Creek (2005)*

Pls watch this movies..if not...,


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Nawazuddin Siddiqui is once again effortlessly in top performance of this film.

More over, some core contents of movie...like Korean Movies...

*Badlapur (2015)*
A | 134 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 20 February 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> "Sympathy for Mr. vengeance" is the name you are looking for.



Yes, also I Saw the Devil (2010)


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Min-sik Choi good play with Admiral roles...Its full naval movies with good strategy,How to use fear with courage...fight alone against 200 ships.,



*The Admiral (2014)* 
"Myeong-ryang" (original title)
126 min | Adventure, Biography, War | 30 July 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The population is trapped inside buildings due to mysterious panic to survival on open spaces.,



*The Last Days (2013)  6.6/10*
"Los últimos días" (original title)
100 min | Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 27 March 2013 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its romantic film story about illegal love cheating partners, how they affect families.,



*Come Undone (2010)  5.7/10*
"Cosa voglio di più" (original title)
126 min | Drama | 3 December 2010


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Audrey Tautou do wonderful job to find fiancee, emotional and romantic war movies..!!! 


*A Very Long Engagement (2004)  7/10*
"Un long dimanche de fiançailles" (original title)
R | 133 min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 27 October 2004 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its B-grade movie made in Thailand...with good action packed thriller.,



*Elephant White (2011) 6/10*
R | 91 min | Action, Crime, Fantasy | 17 May 2011


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its serial killer movie...but repetitive scene of talking heads saying the same thing over and over in slightly different ways.,


*John Doe: Vigilante (2014)  6/10*
R | 93 min | Crime, Thriller | 21 March 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Not even one scare scene....waste of time...


*Jessabelle (2014)  4/10*
PG-13 | 90 min | Horror, Thriller | 7 November 2014 (USA)


*- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - - **- - - Updated - - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -*


Its budget thriller movie with good action and twists look like "Reservoir Dogs" well made it.,


*Avenged (2013)  6.5/10*
"iNumber Number" (original title)
R | 96 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 11 October 2014


*- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - - **- - - Updated - - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -**- - -*


One of the best director *Ki-duk Kim* 15th film...always difficult understand ideas and hints of his films...also some of the scene undigest to watch.

In this movie story about Dream and Reality to find the truth.,


*Dream (2008)  6/10*
"Bi-mong" (original title)
95 min | Drama, Fantasy, Mystery | 9 October 2008 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It has hard-boiled cop thriller violence, bloodshed and heavy combat.,
*
The Stool Pigeon (2010) *
"Sin yan" (original title)
113 min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 26 August 2010 (Hong Kong)




*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*



*Monica Bellucci* is most beautiful actress did good performance, Excellent director *Giuseppe Tornatore* made each scene remember our teenage memories..


*Malèna (2000)*
R  |  109 min  |  Drama, Romance, War  |  27 October 2000 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> @shreeux
> 
> Do you keep a list of the movies you watched ? If so, please share.




*shreeux.listal.com/movies/watched


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Disclaimer:- Watch alone...!!! 80% Lesbian porn* 

Classic storytelling than with creating virtual performance pieces on screen, the film features dozens of extended sequences of Adele and Emma both in and out of bed—scenes that are virtuously acted and well directed.

*Blue Is the Warmest Color (2013)* *7/10*
"La vie d'Adèle" (original title)
NC-17 | 179 min | Drama, Romance | 9 October 2013 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Haegyeolsa (Troubleshooter) is a psychological thriller full of action and suspense are top notch.


*Hae-gyeol-sa (2010) 7/10*
99 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 9 September 2010 (South Korea)



*- - -  - - -  - - -  - - - - - -  - - -  - - -  - - - - - - Updated - - -  - - -  - - -  - - - - - -  - - -  - - -  - - -*



You can see high speed *Parkour* entire movie with simple story...If you like Parkour don't miss it.,



*Tracers (2015) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 94 min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 20 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

You can see high speed *Parkour* entire movie with simple story...If you like Parkour don't miss it.,


*Tracers (2015) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 94 min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 20 March 2015 (USA)

*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*



Its strong action/thriller with good running time.,


*Erased (2012) 6.7/10*
R | 100 min | Action, Thriller | 26 September 2012


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Allu Azad said:


> @shreeux How do you watch all these movies man? Are you always at home?




Yes mostly.................


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The movie is more like a very violent drama...Its survival of two girls from psycho serial killer.,

*Monster (2014)  7/10*
"Mon-seu-teo" (original title)
113 min | Action | 14 March 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Disclaimer:- Watch alone...!!! 70% Lesbian porn *

A filmmaker holds a series of boundary-pushing auditions for his project about female pleasure.

*The Exterminating Angels (2006)  6/10*
"Les anges exterminateurs" (original title)
Not Rated | 100 min | Drama, Fantasy | 13 September 2006 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Source from Shakespeare's play...Its average movie not in depth.,


*Cymbeline (2014) 5/10*
R | 98 min | Drama | 13 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on True story...

It is a interesting movie, a great history about a good man, who doesn't matters leave his comfortably life in order to save peoples., 

*City of War: The Story of John Rabe (2009)  7/10*
"John Rabe" (original title)
134 min  |  Biography, Drama, History  |  2 April 2009 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its Silent Movie in Black&White color not boring single minutes..awesome to watch...also Won 5 Oscars in 2012., Dog was doing best performance...but not win Oscar..!!!

*The Artist (2011) 8/10*
PG-13  |  100 min  |  Comedy, Drama, Romance  |  20 January 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> @ shreeux , bro are you paid for watching movies?
> How come you end up watching so many movies?



All are downloaded movies...


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> ohh! Is it?
> I either buy a DVD or rent them. All of them



Yes...Only download....few movies in theatre...Rs.599/month...after watching update and delete or circulate with friends.,

Buying DVD....Waste of money...also its crap after watching..also accumulate space in your house.,


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A medical thriller epidemic film with Featuring all famous star and really a solid performances...

*Contagion (2011)  7/10*
PG-13 | 106 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 9 September 2011 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The special elite force rescue journalist kidnapped by Taliban, mission in Afghanistan...Awesome action movie with great cinematography and firefight scenes.

*Special Forces (2011)* *6.5/10*
"Forces spéciales" (original title)
R | 109 min | Action, Drama, War | 14 September 2012


*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


*Gripping, Suspenseful, Twist and Emotional in all its called "The Raven"

*The Raven (2012) 7/10*
R | 110 min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 27 April 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The core contents of movie like *Silver Bullet (1985)*...Its B-grade movie...not worth to watch.,


*Late Phases (2014)  2/10*
95 min  |  Drama, Horror  |  November 2014 (USA)



*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *


Another gangster cool movie with slow script...lets to see lots of patience to watch.,


*By the Gun (2014) 5/10*
R | 110 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 5 December 2014 (USA)

*Mod Edit: Please don't use the COLOR tag. It doesn't override with any custom theme, and hence looks bad on dark theme.*


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its amazing thriller looks like ghost story with outstanding scripts.,


*The Hidden Face (2011)* *7.3/10*
"La cara oculta" (original title)
R | 97 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 16 September 2011 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A veteran (Actor+Director) Clint Eastwood made another true story of *Chris Kyle*...he was a  United States Navy SEAL and the most lethal sniper in U.S. military history with 160 confirmed kills.,


*American Sniper (2014) 7/10
R  |  132 min  |  Action, Biography, Thriller  |  16 January 2015 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Nerevarine said:


> American Sniper (2014)
> 
> I didnt like this, it has a predictable plotline and typical american propaganda.. Making a movie on a true story does not equate to it being automatically good..
> The Hurt Locker, was a masterpiece in comparision to this..




I like Clint Eastwood biography movies...like *Changeling (2008)* and *Letters from Iwo Jima (2006)*

Yes, I agreed. *The Hurt Locker* is a silent killer and *Black Hawk Down *was aggressive movie.,

But i was very impressed in *The Pianist (2002)* , *Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo (2004)* and *Mai wei (2011)

*


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its simple fantasy and romantic film..with beautiful landscapes some good action.,


*Shinobi: Heart Under Blade (2005) 6.5/10*
"Shinobi" (original title)
R | 107 min | Action, Drama, Fantasy | 17 September 2005 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> Overall its a good movie. It can be said as a Must watch too.
> 
> Murder 3 is the official remake of this film which I have not seen yet. The Hidden Face (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks for updating Murder sequel..added to my watchlist.,

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many movies do you watch in a day ?




0-3.............


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its amazing horror movies....few scene was creepy... classy looking film with good acting, cinematography, In this film Cat mythology being mysterious and strangely powerful.

*The Cat (2011)* *7/10*
"Go-hyang-i: Jook-eum-eul Bo-neun Doo Gae-eui Noon" (original title)
106 min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 7 July 2011 (South Korea)


*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*


Noomi Rapace did good performance, Its psychological thriller in between mother and son.,Its worth to watch.,


*The Monitor (2011) 6.5/10*
"Babycall" (original title)
R | 96 min | Horror, Thriller | 7 October 2011 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



amjath said:


> ^ maybe you should make a world record for longest movie watching continuously



Thanks.

**www.thelongestfilm.com/

*A Swedish film-maker hoping to break the world record for the longest film of all time *has released a 72-minute teaser trailer.*
Anders Weberg hopes the near-feature-length promo will serve to whet audience appetites for his proposed 720-hour movie marathon, titled Ambiancé, which will be released in 2020. The director plans to release two further "trailers", one 7 hours and 20 minutes long and a second 72 hours long, in 2016 and 2018 before the final film debuts in its extended glory.


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Takashi Miike *really well made psycho movie. The movie begins as a love story and if you think that this is not a horror movie, then you are wrong. At the end it happens. 

*Audition (1999) 6/10*
"Ôdishon" (original title)
R | 115 min | Drama, Horror, Romance | 3 March 2000 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> Watch The Cure and Marebito.



Thanks...added to watchlist.,


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*Roshan Andrews* in his film 'How Old Are You' takes us along on a woman's quest to unearth her long buried identity. Armed with a bravura performance by Manju Warrier, this superbly acted and emotionally engaging drama., It is worth to watch.,

Controversy of film is  Manju Warrier back to stage after 14 years.,

*How Old Are You? (2014) 7/10*
122 min  |  Drama  |  16 May 2014 (India)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Roshan Andrews* has faithfully remade his original version of How Old Are You? and instead of "Manju Warrier" Jyotika plays a leading role..but its artificial flavour not original....remaining stuffs are same.,

Controversy of film is  Jyotika back to stage after 8 years.,

*36 Vayadhinile (2015)  6/10*
115 min  |  Drama, Family  |  15 May 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

After Nuclear explosion.. a group of people taking shelter in a basement...Survive till end...Its average movie...!!!


*Aftermath (2012)  5/10*
Not Rated | 92 min | Action, Thriller | 26 August 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its very decent film, Emily Blunt is in a horror movie!!! And she rocks!!


*Wind Chill (2007) 5.7/10*
R | 91 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 3 August 2007 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Anorion said:


> Mad Max : Fury Road
> Perfect, if you are going for some post apocalyptic action insanity
> Those who liked *Borderlands* will love this




I found 3 movies in IMDB in the name of Borderland(s)...Which one you are suggested?


Borderland (2007) - IMDb


Borderland (2012) - IMDb


Borderlands (2013) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

An impressive story of pregnant teenager drug muelling in Colombia.,


*Maria Full of Grace (2004)  6.5/10*
R | 101 min | Crime, Drama | 6 August 2004 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Good movie.. same old plot line though. Its remake of film from 1970 same name...Worth to watch.,

*And Soon the Darkness (2010) 5.5/10*
R | 91 min | Crime, Horror, Mystery | 11 February 2011 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Vyom said:


> Sometimes I think shreeux is a bot. Or have set some kind of automation to post a post at regular intervals.





rhitwick said:


> I think shreeux needs to prove that he's not a bot by not posting for one day!
> @shreeux (if you are not a bot) dude don't be depressed by all these comments. They are just jealous of you. Just tell them why you are on house arrest and they would understand, I guess.



I was posting from my watched list from ascending order as well as Currently watched...!!!


This movie watched yesterday itself...!!!

Its Stephen King movie..But slow and boring. The story was good, but it did not keep me on the edge of the seat., 

*A Good Marriage (2014) 6/10*
R | 102 min | Thriller | 3 October 2014 (USA)


This was watched today..!!!

The story of five guys share a secretly penthouse loft in the city--to do deepest fantasies. One day discover the dead body of an unknown woman in the loft....Few twists with sexual thriller.,


*The Loft (2014) 5/10*
R | 108 min | Thriller | 30 January 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Amazing movie..need patience to watch..A experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities of a breathtaking female A.I. 
But A.I provoking human emotions., 


*Ex Machina (2015)*
R | 108 min | Drama, Sci-Fi | 24 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Allu Azad said:


> Will I have to go to a hospital to watch this movie?



haha...Sorry for typo.,


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

She was trapped alone in Elevator...To survive must find the inner strength and courage to defeat the assassin.,


*Free Fall (2014) 5.5/10*
R | 90 min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 17 October 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> Guys need some suggestions on some good movies planning to watch in train on a long journey.
> Hindi>Telugu>Tamil> English.
> Only thing is should not be in strong adult genre.
> kindly suggest. Preferably ones release recently.



Hindi.....Baby>>_Badlapur>>_Dum Laga Ke Haisha>>NH10>>Gabbar Is Back>>Piku.

Tamil....Rajathandhiram>>36 Vayadhinile>>Vai Raja Vai>>Kanchana 2>>Komban>>Yennai Arindhaal.

English....Furious 7>>Run All Night>>Jupiter Ascending>>Wild Card>>Kingsman: The Secret Service>>The Boy Next Door.,


*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -  - - - - - - - - - - -  -  - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -  - - - - - - - - - - -  - 


**Robert Pattinson* was mesmerizing..with good impression.,Its quiet and good love story with sad end.,


*Remember Me (2010) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 113 min | Drama, Romance | 12 March 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The supernatural thriller from Spanish horror specialist *Jaume Balagueró* (*The Nameless*, *[REC] series 1,2,4*). 

An atmospheric supernatural horror movies and who can be scared by physical presences by genuine chills and is a competently made ghost story.

*Fragile (2005)* *6/10*
"Frágiles" (original title)
PG-13 | 101 min | Thriller, Horror | 14 October 2005 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The sequel of previous film "Monsters (2010)" by Gareth Edwards. This time Tom Green's handling the battle sequences is highly effective look like war movie...Monster was slight deviation.,


*Monsters: Dark Continent (2014) 7/10*
R | 119 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 17 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> *The red dragon*
> Prequel to silence of the lambs.Overall a Good thriller.



The Hannibal Lecter franchise is  all good to watch., All are well made with different directors., 
I recommend this franchise full fill completely.,



Manhunter (1986)


The Silence of the Lambs (1991)


Hannibal (2001)


Red Dragon (2002)


Hannibal Rising (2007)


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its average Sci-fiction movies..Other than nothing else.,


*Jupiter Ascending (2015) 5/10*
PG-13 | 127 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 6 February 2015 (USA)



*- - - Updated - - -*


It is a pretty good movie that shows *Jung Woo-Sung* in his one of his best performances. The concept of turning baduk into a potential “game of death” is quite interesting and the combat scenes are nicely done. 


*The Divine Move (2014)* *6/10*
"Sin-ui Hansu" (original title)
118 min | Crime, Drama | 25 July 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

*George Miller* returns with his greatest ideas in his mind, after 30 years...made fourth film in Mad Max series.....Tom Hardy takes leading role instead of Mel Gibson.
It's extremely violent, with nonstop chase scenes, explosions, deaths, blood, shooting, and stabbing, as well as violence against women., 


*Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) 7/10*
R | 120 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 15 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> Did you watch it in theater ?



Yes, In 3D....I hate 3D., No good contrast..Waiting for good print for downloading.,


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> 3D was bad. Yeah, no good contrast. This movie going to be a cult classic.



Lot of noise...without thrill...!!!


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



shreeux said:


> The sequel of previous film "Monsters (2010)" by Gareth Edwards. This time Tom Green's handling the battle sequences is highly effective look like war movie...Monster was slight deviation.,
> 
> 
> *Monsters: Dark Continent (2014) 7/10*
> R | 119 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 17 April 2015 (USA)




I missed pre-sequel of this film...So i watched today.,

Monsters holds our attention ever more deeply as we realize it's not a casual exploitation picture.




*Monsters (2010) 6/10*
R | 94 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 3 December 2010 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Anorion said:


> yup unfortunately, some places don't have it in a non 3D version at all (checked mum and blore, seems like only tier II cities have it in 2D)



In Chennai 3D with Subtitled
Movie Page


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its remake from original film of Poltergeist (1982) classic.,
Its not a scary film....its average movie...Always "Old Is Gold"



*Poltergeist (2015) 4/10*
PG-13 | 93 min | Horror, Thriller | 22 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> You watched this movie as well?
> Can I have the IMDB link for this?



Haha...I was mentioned...Old movie "Poltergeist (1982)"...was Always "Old Is Gold" compare to new one "Poltergeist (2015)"


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It was difficulty follow the first one hour of the movies also sloppy..the movie was big with choppy story. Lot action sequence making lot of noise.,The first sequel of "Avengers" was good.,



*Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015) 5/10*
PG-13 | 141 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 1 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> was?
> Do you have any other horror movies apart from the old one(Poltergeist (1982)) which are better?




The Omen (1976)


Ju-on: The Grudge (2002)


The Eye (2002)


Shutter (2004)


The Cat (2011) 


Note: Watch in Original version..Not in English version..except "The Omen"


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Preest is a masked vigilante detective, searching for his nemesis on the streets of Meanwhile City.,
Its average movie....!!!


*Franklyn (2008) 5/10*
R | 98 min | Drama, Fantasy, Sci-Fi | 27 February 2009 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This is movie perfectly epitomized by the memorable recurring image of a monarch’s garb splattered with blood; the gore never distracts from the formal elegance on display, or obscures the intricacy and detail of the narrative tailoring.



*The Fatal Encounter (2014) 6.5/10*
"Yeok-rin" (original title)
135 min | Action, Drama | 30 April 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

All the CHEN family want is a quiet life but as daughter Lucy's behavior changes from strange to violent, they are forced to confront dark secrets they have hidden for years...Its average horror.,


*The Second Coming (2014) 5/10*
"Zong sheng" (original title)
88 min | Fantasy, Horror, Thriller | 13 March 2014 (Singapore)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The tough drama about the nightmare of the Bosnian war, based on a 1999 novel by the Croatian writer Slavenka Drakulic.unblinking look at sexual violence and degradation which albeit being exceptionally uneasy to watch, 
The mass rape committed by Serbian rebel fighters during the Balkan wars of the early ’90s.
The film hangs on best performance by Natasha Petrovic



*As If I Am Not There (2010) 7/10*
109 min | Drama | 4 March 2011 (Ireland)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Slow moving,but worth to watch performance of C.Eastwood.


*Trouble with the Curve (2012) Ratings: 6/10*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The First Lebanon War - June, 1982. A lone tank is dispatched to search a hostile town that has already been bombarded by the Israeli Air Force. 


*Lebanon (2009) 7/10*
R | 93 min | Drama, War | 15 October 2009 (Israel)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

They were known simply as "The Lost Boys." Orphaned by the brutal Civil war in Sudan that began in 1983, these young victims traveled as many as a thousand miles on foot in search for safety. 


A heartfelt movie that has genuine storytelling. It is also well acted with touches of nice humor.


*The Good Lie (2014) 7.5/10*
PG-13 | 110 min | Drama | 14 November 2014 


*- - - Updated - - -
*

One of the worst movie...I ever saw...!!!

*Lords of London (2014) 2/10*
R | 90 min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 2015 (USA)


*- - - Updated - - -*



Its based on true story.... is a psychological drama directed by Academy Award nominee Bennett Miller.,
It is a gripping film: horrible, scary and desperately sad.


*Foxcatcher (2014) 7.5/10*
R | 134 min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 16 January 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Wow, a movie made with heart for the heart. 
It's a very simple plot but extremely beautiful, the main character, Wadjda, stole your heart from the beginning. 
Definitely a movie that everybody should watch and feel.,


*Wadjda (2012) 8/10*
PG | 98 min | Comedy, Drama | 5 September 2013



*- - - Updated - - -*



Today i watched Tanu weds Manu with high expectations due to recently part 2 was released...So its average movie for me., 
Any way waiting for good print to watch "Tanu weds Manu returns" also.,


*Tanu Weds Manu (2011) 5/10*
Comedy, Drama, Romance | 25 February 2011 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A 7-year-old girl named Razieh (Aida Mohammadkhani) play wonderful job in this film, An Iranian film director Jafar Panahi also did excellent job with simple plot story.,


*The White Balloon (1995) 8/10*
"Badkonake sefid" (original title)
| 85 min | Drama, Family | 27 November 1995


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



jackal_79 said:


> You seem to watch a lot of war movies. Can you list out some of the best?




As for as now....i remembered few movies...

PLATOON 1986
LETTER FROM IWO JIMA
DAS BOOT 1981
THE DEER HUNTER 1978
THE GREAT ESCAPE 1963
DOWNFALL 2004
WHERE EAGLES DARE 1968
THE PIANIST 2002
The Boy in the Striped Pajamas 2008
My Way (2011)
The Flowers of War (2011)
In Darkness (2011)
RED CLIFF 2008
RED CLIFF 2009
Miracle at St. Anna (2008)
The Downfall of Berlin: Anonyma (2008)
71: Into the Fire (2010) 
Winter in Wartime (2008)
Saints and Soldiers (2003)
Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War (2004) 
We Were Soldiers (2002)
Enemy at the Gates (2001)
The Great Raid (2005)


...there is no end


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This movie has many levels and may not be what you expect. It is a good script and you have to participate in it. I enjoyed the acting also. Robert De Niro and Norton are great together



*Stone (2010) 5/10*
R | 105 min | Drama, Thriller | 22 October 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Great movie and there's so few of those, sadly. Excellent plot, surprising twist, climatic conclusion and, last but not least, a happy ending.




*Stonehearst Asylum (2014) 7/10*
*"Eliza Graves" (original title)*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> *Drishayam*
> After a long time I have seen something good from an indian cinema. This movie can be put under must watch. From start to finish this movie will surely hold your interest. There was not a single moment where you would feel bored. There was almost no unnecessary scenes. From acting to direction everything was to the point.




Origin of *Drishayam:-

*_*The Devotion of Suspect X* is a 2005 novel by*Keigo Higashino,

*_*Suspect X (2008) *
"Yôgisha X no kenshin" (original title)
128 min  |  Crime, Drama, Mystery  |  4 October 2008 (Japan)


*Perfect Number (2012) *
"Yong-eui-ja X" (original title)
119 min  |  Drama, Thriller  |  18 October 2012 (South Korea)


*Drishyam (2013)-Malayalam*
U  |  160 min  |  Drama, Thriller  |  19 December 2013 (India)


*Drishya (2014)-KANNADA*
Not Rated  |  154 min  |  Drama, Family, Thriller  |  13 September 2014 (India)


*Drushyam (2014)-TELUGU*
150 min  |  Drama, Family, Thriller  |  11 July 2014 (India)


*Papanasam (2015)-TAMIL*
Drama, Thriller  |  10 July 2015 (India)


*Drishyam (2015)-HINDI*
Drama, Mystery, Thriller  |  2015 (India)


I liked, *Perfect Number, *but Indian version *Drishyam (2013)-Malayalam *was completely changed as per indian culture.,Both are good in remaining films are re-making for money as well as improve own status.,


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Run All Night is a gritty, pulse pounding and engaging thriller, that is Serra's best colab with Neeson. The story is fantastic, it is well written and acted brilliantly by Liam Neeson & Ed Harris,


*Run All Night (2015) 7/10*
R | 114 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 13 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Very beautiful and moving film. Love it lots, especially Saoirse Ronan, who is simply the Best.




*The Lovely Bones (2009) 7/10*
*PG-13  |  135 min  |  Drama  |  15 January 2010*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> Earth (1998) - IMDb
> Wikipedia helps sometimes. Anyways It was released in India as 1947: Earth.
> Earth (1998 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Me too...Added in my watchlist....due to "Nandita Das"


*- - - Updated - - -*




Based on real events in Bangladesh, 1971. The film is about how rape and religion were used as war weaponry. The film deals with the birth of Bangladesh in 1971, focusing on the genocide and when 400,000 women were raped and 3 million people were killed. As the film progresses towards its climax, the three stories begin to intertwine with one another.


*Children of War (2014) 7/10*
160 min | Drama, History, War | 16 May 2014 (India)



*- - - Updated - - -*



A 15 years ago, a mother lost her child in a kidnapping case. a few days left,that case will statute of limitation expires... A similar crime happens again and she won't let him go this time.



*Montage (2013) 7/10*
"Mong-ta-joo" (original title)
120 min | Thriller | 16 May 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

"The Chaser" is an expert serial-killer film from South Korea and a poster child for what a well-made thriller looked like in the classic days. Its principal chase scene involves a foot race through the deserted narrow nighttime streets of Seoul.*

**The Chaser (2008) 8/10**
Chugyeogja **(original title)**
**125 min  |  Thriller  |  14 February 2008 (South Korea)*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Psychologist Margaret Matheson and her assistant study paranormal activity, which leads them to investigate a world-renowned psychic who has resurfaced years after his toughest critic mysteriously passed away.


*Red Lights (2012) 7/10*
R | 114 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 24 August 2012


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Beautifully shot and very convincingly acted! Really enjoyed this take on the tale......so much better than previous attempts at adapting fairytales! 

*Snow White and the Huntsman (2012) 7/10
PG-13 | 127 min | Action, Adventure, Drama |*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



nikh1996 said:


> *Movie: Easy-A (2010)*
> Emma Stone is the the star of the movie as she carries the entire movie on her shoulders... Her quick humour and body language itself brings the best of the movie... If you are an Emma Stone fan, this movie is not to miss...
> Rating: *8/10*
> Usual teen comedy aided by strong acting from Emma stone!




Added to watch list......


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its combine of all 5 Fast and Furious.....The film is about a secretive unit of cops, known as the Stealth Riders, who are comprised of the best drivers Hong Kong has to offer. Their job is to take down getaway drivers and street gangs or anything involving high speed chases.,


One of the best scenes car through a tight alleyway with a 90 degree turn.,


*Motorway (2012)* 6.5/10
"Che sau" (original title)
R | 90 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 21 June 2012 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A work of genius in storytelling by David Fincher in what is a phenominal adaption of the killings of the Zodiac killer. Clever casting for the lead roles leads to some outstanding performances by Jake Gyllenhall, Robert Downey Jr. and Mark Ruffalo. 

*
Zodiac (2007) 8/10
**R  |  157 min  |  Crime, Drama, Mystery  |  2 March 2007 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The film actually provides chilling and genuine scares while the characters aren't broken down into stereotypical scary movie tropes. 


Its worth to watch..A new kind of fear..!!


*It Follows (2014)  6.5/10
*R | 100 min | Horror, Mystery | 27 March 2015 (USA)**www.imdb.com/title/tt3235888/*


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its cyber-thriller,Chris Hemsworth did good performance without action.,


Its worth to watch..who likes Hacking...!!!

*Blackhat (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 133 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 16 January 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Wu Xia, from director Peter Chan, is part action and part mystery. 
A superior martial arts film with excellent cinematography and a story to match.


*Dragon (2011) 8/10*
"Wu xia" (original title)
R | 98 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 4 July 2011 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Grinding same story with different methods, To make money with foolish peoples...Now days add 3D for bonus...Other than nothing else..!!!


*Jurassic World (2015) 5/10*
PG-13 | 124 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 12 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Kim-Ku Duk's sparse, poetic and surreal film about the human cost of the North-South Korean border tensions is at times among his best work and and other times among his most unfocused. 


*The Coast Guard (2002)  6/10*
"Hae anseon" (original title)
R | 91 min | Action, Drama, War | 22 November 2002 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> Haven't seen that one. Spring summer... and 2 iron are beautiful movies.



Its not 2 iron...Its *3-Iron.,

*Watched both movies..I'll review later


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> *The wicker man*
> A good Psychological suspense thriller.



1973 or 2006?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This is one of those movies where the simpler it is, the better. "The Woman in Black" is a suspenseful horror, with frequent scares.,


*The Woman in Black (2012) 6/10*
PG-13 | 95 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 3 February 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Sound of My Voice is a very effective, gripping movie with intelligence and imagination. 
Its realism and hypnotic stillness that proves quite mesmerizing and menacing at the same time. Britt Marling has a remarkable screen presence that makes you question and then re-question your ability to correctly perceive what's happening in front of you.



*Sound of My Voice (2011) 6/10*
R | 85 min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 3 August 2012 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Inspired by a true story. Jun Shik works for Tatsuo's grandfather's farm while Korea is colonized by Japan, but he has a dream to participate in Tokyo Olympics as a marathon runner. Tatsuo also aims to become a marathon runner, so the two are in rivalry. But war breaks out and they both are forced to enlist in the army. Tatsuo becomes the head of defense in Jun Shik's unit and he devises a scheme but fails. Jun Shik and Tatsuo are captured by the Soviets. They run away but soon are captured by Germans and forced to separate. In 1944, they meet again at the shores of Normandy.



*My Way (2011)  8/10*
"Mai wei" (original title)
R | 137 min | Action, Drama, History | 20 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A good action packed movie...SWAT Team was under trapped in a abandoned Hangar....!!!


*Tactical Force (2011) 6/10*
R | 91 min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 9 August 2011 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A Western Movie, ‘Slow West’ is a sort of Greek tragedy in a Western setting but with a somewhat hopeful twist and a nontraditional take on the unrequited love story. 

*Slow West (2015) 6/10*
R  |  84 min  |  Action, Thriller, Western  |  16 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This movie is mindless, entertaining fun. If you're expecting a Judgement Day level of thoughtfulness, then you'll definitely be disappointed. I was just looking to be entertained and on that point I was thoroughly satisfied.,


*Terminator Genisys (2015)  5/10*
PG-13 | 126 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 1 July 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Another "hit man with a heart of gold" forms the basis of this derivative thriller from Korean director *Lee Jeong-beom* second feature, 2010’s, The man behind The Man from Nowhere delivers once again..


*No Tears for the Dead (2014) 
"U-neun nam-ja" (original title)
116 min  -  Action | Drama  -  4 June 2014 (South Korea)
*


*The Man from Nowhere (2010) 
"Ajeossi" (original title)
119 min  -  Action | Crime | Thriller  -  5 August 2010 (South Korea)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on True story....A semi-biographical account of Yip Man, the first martial arts master to teach the Chinese martial art of Wing Chun.




*1. Ip Man (2008) *
*"Yip Man" (original title)*


*2. Ip Man 2 (2010) *
*"Yip Man 2" (original title)*


*3. The Legend Is Born: Ip Man (2010) *
*"Yip Man chin chyun" (original title)*


*4. Ip Man: The Final Fight (2013) *
*"Yip Man: Jung gik yat jin" (original title)*



Awaiting...for this year release on Dec'15...


*Ip Man 3 (2015) *
*"Yip Man 3" (original title)*




The same story of martial-arts master Ip Man, the man who trained Bruce Lee. Its good to watch..!!!


*The Grandmaster (2013) *
*"Yi dai zong shi" (original title)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ashs1 said:


> *Papanasam : 9/10*
> (Desperate measures are taken by a man who tries to save his family from the dark side of the law, after they commit an unexpected crime. )
> 
> its a remake of the highly successful malayalam movie Drishyam. Anyone who has watched drishyam can immediately recognize the similarities. It is remade almost frame to frame with minimal changes.
> ...




Before that you must read this Origin of Drishyam....*Post no. #23207*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



bssunil said:


> About the Movie Drishyam in Various Languages released Until now:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drushyam




But they not mentioned Origin from Novel.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on novel by Peter Temple's. Its Australian TV movie , but unable to belive the movie making was good, Script was going good without lag.


[h=1]*The Broken Shore (2013) 6/10*[/h]*TV Movie  |  Crime  |  2 February 2014 (Australia)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The most expensive Indian movie ever made credits go to SS Rajamouli’s.,
Visual effects and graphics works are well made. But remember of few movies..Red Cliff, Hercules, Tarzan....Overall good ride without boring....Awaiting to complete the next sequel.,
*

Baahubali: The Beginning (2015)*
U/A  |  159 min  |  Action, Adventure, History  |  9 July 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Neill Blomkamp, who achieved great critical and commercial success with his 2009 debut "District 9,"
with his previous film, the hugely disappointing sci-fi allegory "Elysium"




Its good entertaining...With a titanium body and a child's mind,

*Chappie (2015) 7.5/10*
R  |  120 min  |  Action, Crime, Sci-Fi  |  6 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

An ex cop and his ex partner decide to follow up on investigation of a series of murders that ended their careers and shamed them, when identical murders begin again.




*Black Coal, Thin Ice (2014) 7.5/10*
"Bai ri yan huo" (original title)
110 min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 21 March 2014 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Ricky said:


> Any resembles with Seven(1995- Morgan freeman and Brad pitt) ?



No.......................


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Good combination of Dir: Balaji Mohan and Dhanush (actor)...Its good entertainer...again Dhanush made good performance..!!!


*Maari (2015)*
U | 138 min | Action | 17 July 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

No one is better at this kind of performance than Nicolas Cage. He's a fearless actor. He doesn't care if you think he goes over the top. If a film calls for it, he will crawl to the top hand over hand with bleeding fingernails.



B*ad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans (2009) 7/10*
"The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans" (original title)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

In the MARSHLAND a serial killer is on the loose. Two homicide detectives who appear to be poles apart must settle their differences and bring the murderer to justice before more young women lose their lives.


*Marshland (2014) 7/10*
"La isla mínima" (original title)
105 min | Crime, Thriller | 26 September 2014 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Hard to watch, and even harder to enjoy unless the music and almost pathological eccentricity takes your fancy.



*Ex Drummer (2007) 3/10*
Not Rated | 100 min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 31 January 2007 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Zangetsu said:


> This shud go to must-not thread



Just info or alert for avoid this...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on the Japanese novel "Kasha" by author Miyuki Miyabe (published July 15, 1992 by Futabasha Publishers). Novel was translated into English in 1999 and published under the title of "All She Was Worth".


A woman suddenly disappears. Her fiance then sets out to find her and, in the process, uncovers layers of dark hidden secrets.


*Helpless (2012) 7/10*
"Hoa-cha" (original title)
117 min | Mystery, Thriller | 8 March 2012 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Veteran detective found two cases are Serial killing connection with one of the mysterious dog and find the truth behind him..!!!


*Ha-wool-ling (2012) **7/10*
114 min | Thriller | 16 February 2012 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Pina gives us the supreme pleasure of watching fascinating bodies of widely varying ages in motion, whether leaping, falling, catching, diving... 3-D puts viewers up close to the spaces. A well choreographed. But its hard to watch...who do not like dance without story.,


*Pina (2011) 6/10*
PG | 103 min | Documentary | 24 February 2011 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Iron Sky is definitely a fun movie . With the mixer of si-fi and comedy its just never boring . Good story , it was so different and script was kinda funny too.


*Iron Sky (2012) 5/10*
R | 93 min | Action, Comedy, Sci-Fi | 4 April 2012 (Finland)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Sean Penn is on the run after the guys who hired him to assassinate a major figure are out to eliminate him. His plight takes him down too many talky pathways and dull romantic moments.


But in its waste of a good cast like Bardem, Rylance, Elba and Trinca., 


*The Gunman (2015) 7/10*
R | 115 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 20 March 2015 (USA)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 







rhitwick said:


> @shreeux hi, saw you posting few movies about serial killers consecutively.
> 
> Can you post a list of all 'serial killer' movies you've seen?
> Its my fav genre too.
> ...



If google it...I think mostly you covered Hollywood makes...But i was always suggest Korean movies..As for now few movies...

*I Saw the Devil (2010)

**The Chaser (2008)

**Memories of Murder (2003)


*Its my all time fame......    *Perfume: The Story of a Murderer (2006)


*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> I've seen all these.
> 
> In last two days you've seen couple of serial killer movies.
> Can you list those too, here ?



This was watched last year....Its Recommend to watch those....

No Mercy (2010)


Mother (2009)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Combine of Dolph Lundgren and Tony Jaa action packed movie. As usual human trafficking script with vengence., 


*Skin Trade (2014) 6/10*
R | 96 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 23 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A pretty good action movie, action scenes are done uniquely and the idea is pretty cool. Jason Statham again come with action steroids.,


*Safe (2012) 7/10*
R | 94 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 27 April 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Bachchan and Irfan. It is an absolute delight to see the two of them together, making it all seem so easy, effortless and absolutely believable. Irfan, undoubtedly one of the finest actors we have, gets some of the funniest lines and he does full justice to them.,
Deepika has put in a good effort in the first half, her performance bordered on play acting, but she is excellent in the second half.

*Piku (2015) 8/10*
123 min | Comedy, Drama | 8 May 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This movie is well worth the watch. Clive Owen gives a good genuine performance. The visual style of the film is great, the look and feel of the characters is unique,the revenge plot is always satisfying especially when you throw in some unpredictability.


*Last Knights (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 115 min | Action, Adventure | 3 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> *Ex Machina 9/10*
> 
> I'm amazed and I'm in love.
> 
> ...



Already watched...end was good..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Asusual story in weekend of camping they are trapped mountain areas and finally escaped.,Nothing specials.,


*Timber Falls (2007) 5/10*
R | 100 min | Horror, Thriller | 23 May 2008 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> *American Sniper 6.5/10*
> 
> Seemed very much alike to "Hurt Locker".
> 
> Direction is neat.



Yes, also must watch Letters from Iwo Jima (2006) and Changeling (2008) if not watched.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> Have watched "Changeling" not looking forward to "Letters from Iwo Jima".
> 
> b/w any particular reason for recommending these two?
> I see no similarity between these two!



All because of Clint Eastwood, He did well in both films.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This quirky film follows 2012's hit OMG, further inspired by British comedy The Infidel - but DSM lacks the cutting edge of either. What works here is the perfect Paresh Rawal - the actor again delivers a terrific performance.,

*Dharam Sankat Mein (2015) 6/10*
U/A | 129 min | Comedy | 10 April 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

An unusual story cleverly handled by the director. Deft screenplay, spicy dialogues and a mind blowing performance by Kangana which is ably supported by the rest of the cast. Delightful small town flavor.


*Tanu Weds Manu Returns (2015) 6.5/10*
U/A | 128 min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 22 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



bssunilreddy said:


> Watch Kick@ss.



How do you watch in ordinary print?

I must watch in 1080p or In theatre only..!!!

If missed in theatre...I'll wait 1080 release..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



a_medico said:


> _Helpless _was good. I had watched it few years back and found it average. Watched it again and totally loved it this time. Have you watched _101 Architecture_ yet? It is a must watch for hardcore Korean movies fans here. Sadly, I am the only one who seemed to have watched it yet.



Added to watch-list....Geon-chook-hak-gae-ron (2012) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

"The Lives of Others" is a powerful but quiet film, constructed of hidden thoughts and secret desires. It begins with Wiesler teaching a class in the theory and practice of interrogation; one chilling detail is that suspects are forced to sit on their hands, so that the chair cushion can be saved for possible use by bloodhounds. It shows how the Wall finally fell, not with a bang, but because of whispers.


*The Lives of Others (2006)* * 7/10*
"Das Leben der Anderen" (original title)
R | 137 min | Drama, Thriller | 30 March 2007 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Warriors of the Rainbow is one very detailed, very violent,horrifying and a very questionable movie. If this movie had a wide release it would be the topic of controversy and controversy it has already generated in its country. As with any violently heavy historical event, the filmmakers have the challenge of accurately representing the people, 


Its 4.6 Hours movie no need patience, Movie will drag to end without boring.,


*Warriors of the Rainbow: Seediq Bale (2011) 8/10*
"Sàidékè balái" (original title)
| 276 min  |  Action, Drama, History  |  13 September 2012


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> *It Follows 7/10*
> 
> Ah, another good atmospheric horror movie.
> Slow at pace (I really prefer slow speed for horror, for a good movie that is itself a point eeriness)
> ...



Its good to watch..another way of horror story.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its look like....*Training Day* ... Narc was a little better but  Christian Bale, owned this film.


*Harsh Times (2005) 6.5/10*
R | 116 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 10 November 2006 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A really good independent thriller/modern-western. but beware it is a slow movie, don't expect a fast action shoot-em-up movie. the best movie i can compare it to is the american, if you liked that you'll like this. Ryan Kwanten does a really good job.,


*Red Hill (2010) 7/10*
R | 95 min | Thriller, Western | 5 November 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Child 44 is brutal, refreshing and nail biting entertainment, that does justice to the book. Tom Hardy gives a solid perfromance.,

*Child 44 (2015) 7/10*
R | 137 min | Drama, Thriller | 17 April 2015 

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> "American" what?



Hollywood.............


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

I freakin love this movie! the make-up was awesome, but matthew lillard definitely made it as good as it is!!!! 



*Thir13en Ghosts (2001) 6.5/10*
R | 91 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 26 October 2001 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Legend of the Fist maybe a little boring at times due to the average story, but going through that to see the spectacular choreography of the fight scenes are totally worth it. Every fight scene is handled with care and will entice any fan of martial arts films.


Its worth to watch..Who likes DONNIE YEN..!!!


*Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen (2010)  7/10*
"Jing wu feng yun: Chen Zhen" (original title)
R | 106 min | Action, Drama, History | 21 September 2010 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As a child, Deok-Su had to say goodbye to his father during the Korean War. His last words to his father were a promise that he would always protect the family. As he matures, that vow leads him to the coal mines of 1960’s Germany and even into the jungle of the Vietnam War.


Watch...who's like high family sentimental and emotions..!!!


*Ode to My Father (2014)  8/10*
"Gukjesijang" (original title)
126 min | Drama | 17 December 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Jean Reno  playing excellently. A very well done movie that is about much more than killing people as a profession. It's well directed and well told. Simply amazing. 


Natalie Portman as (Mathilda) is played good performance equal to Jean Reno

*Léon: The Professional (1994)* *9/10*
"Léon" (original title)
R | 110 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 18 November 1994 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Pluto is a story of the extremes elite high school seniors are prepared to go to guarantee entry into prestigious universities, and asks what could possibly turn an innocent boy into a monster.


*Pluto (2012)  6/10*
114 min | Drama | 11 July 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Nicole Kidman’s plays a wife and mother devastated by the disappearance of her two children from a middle-of-nowhere desert town. If only her performance were in the service of a better film.


*Strangerland (2015) 6/10*
R | 112 min | Drama, Thriller | 10 July 2015



Spoiler



“Strangerland” marks Nicole Kidman’s first starring role in an independent Australian film since 1989’s “Dead Calm,” the movie that put her on the map. Over the many years since Philip Noyce’s claustrophobic thriller on the high seas, Kidman consistently has surprised us and taken chances in a variety of parts. She has dared to visit dark and disturbing places to explore the complicated psychologies of her characters.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Fast-moving, epic-on-a-shoestring tale of one Roman soldier's fight that is by turns heroic, fearsome, funny, fateful and,so brutal, with swords hacking off heads at every turn.


*Centurion (2010)  7/10*
R | 97 min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 30 July 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> Have you watched other movies by him ?
> The Descent
> Dog Soldiers



Yes bro, Don't Miss it...!!!

Watch *The Descent: Part 2* also complete the series...quite good..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



quan chi said:


> are you sure part 2 is good it has got some bad to funny reviews.






Faun said:


> Descent 2 Got bad rating. You think it's worth watching. I don't remember but I might have seen this already.




Its average bro...If you want complete the series go head.,

I am always complete the series..not worry good or bad.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Chinese director *Feng Xiaogang* uses the classic epic format to explore what happened when war met famine in the Henan Province of China in 1942, a disaster that cost millions of lives. 


*Back to 1942 (2012)  7.5/10*
"Yi jiu si er" (original title)
Not Rated | 145 min | Drama | 29 November 2012 (China)



- - - Updated - - -



*Feng Xiaogang* has continued to prove himself one of the most successful and indeed bankable directors working in modern Chinese cinema. “Aftershock” seems him turning his hand to the subject of natural disasters and their devastating., 

Its Highly Recommended to watch...!!!

*Aftershock (2010) 9/10*
"Tang shan da di zhen" (original title)
135 min | Drama | 22 July 2010 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Veteran Chinese director *Feng Xiao-gang* brings the little known Chinese Civil War into light with this powerful and unflinching film based on a true story. Captain Gu of the Communist Chinese Army’s Ninth Company must prevent a mineral mine from being fallen to the approaching Nationalist KMT army. As Gu and his soldiers wait for their army’s bugle assembly call which may never come, he must decide whether to retreat or fight to the last man. His decision and its consequences will haunt him for the rest of his life.


Its Highly Recommended to watch...!!!


*Assembly (2007) 8.5/10*
"Ji jie hao" (original title)
124 min | Action, Biography, Drama | 20 December 2007 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> *Assembly* was mind blowing ..... if you liked assembly do not miss *Brotherhood of war*
> 
> ... and thanks for the PM ..



Already watched bro..*Brotherhood of war...*Look this.....


 “*My Way*” from being a superior Korean war epic, and what it lacks in emotion or originality it makes up for with gorgeous visuals and astounding battle scenes.


*My Way (2011) 9/10*
"Mai wei" (original title)
R | 137 min | Action, Drama, History | 20 April 2012 (USA)





Spoiler



Je-kyu Kang’s ‘My Way’ is not just a film you watch; it’s a full emotional experience. ‘My Way’ will take you on a moving journey through several countries and languages as you watch the intersecting lives of two young boys, one Korean and one Japanese. This is Korea’s most expensive film to date (approximately 28 million dollars in production costs), which is readily apparent given the epic scale of the film and the Hollywood-style action sequences. This is one of the better films I have seen in recent memory and most definitely the best film dealing with war-time since Spielberg’s ‘Saving Private Ryan’


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> And I have seen My way as well ....  . ... Ok another suggestion .... have you seen *71 : In to the fire* another must watch in the same genre ....



Yes, good movie..!!!
Also look this.......


The action in The Front Line is bloody and tense, but the movie also reduces war to its simplest terms, defining it in terms of the reluctant soldiers who know that only accidents of birth and location determined which side of the battlefield they inhabit.


*The Front Line (2011) 8/10
*"Go-ji-jeon" (original title)
Not Rated | 133 min | Drama, History, War | 20 July 2011 (South Korea)**www.imdb.com/title/tt2007387/
*



Spoiler



One of Korea’s biggest blockbusters, depicts the bitter struggle between North and South to gain foothold of a hill at the tail-end of the 1950s civil war. Jang Hun’s (Rough Cut, Secret Reunion) even-handed direction and Park Sang-yeon’s traditional but finely-tuned screenplay instills the right measure of humanist anti-war sentiment and personal heroism, turning the fates of a small company of men confined to one hellish location into an expose of how impersonal military operations literally makes mountains out of molehills.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> Haha ... I Have seen front line as well ........   This is fun ...  Ok another one from me ... Have you seen *The City of Life and Death* ... and no lying ..



Yes, not watched..due to color...its Black&White..anyway in my pending list already.,

Look this...

Based on a true story, German businessman who saved more than 200,000 Chinese during the Nanjing massacre in 1937-38. This is a moving and powerful movie. At times difficult to watch such cruelty, it's uplifting to see the humanity that was exhibited by John Rabe during a horrible war.



*City of War: The Story of John Rabe (2009) 8.5/10*
"John Rabe" (original title)
134 min | Biography, Drama, History | 2 April 2009





Spoiler



This is a very good German film with a great true story to tell. In the winter of 1937, a group of middle-class European residents in Nanking got together to form a safety zone that saved 200,000 Chinese citizens from the Japanese who under the influence of Emperor Hirohito's uncle, a general with the advancing army, were bent on razing the city. In the event,more than 300,000 men, women and children were murdered, and many thousands raped and mutilated in one of the greatest atrocities of the 20th century.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Flowers of War does it, It made me a unforgettable impression.The plot and the frame of movie are very excellent .Most important, I was deeply stirred by the sad story of 13 FLOWERS . It's a special film of sacrifice, redemption and hope in the shadow of a holocaust that packs with emotional from which there is no escape. 

Its Must be watch...!!!


*The Flowers of War (2011) 8/10*
"Jin líng shí san chai" (original title)
R  |  146 min  |  Drama, History, War  |  16 December 2011 (China)





Spoiler



"The Flowers of War" it takes place during the Rape of Nanking (1937-38), one of the most horrifying atrocities in history, during which the Imperial Japanese Army invaded the Chinese capital city and slaughtered an estimated 300,000 civilians, usually raping the women first. It is one thing for civilians to die in the course of a war, and another for them to be hunted down and wiped out on a personal basis for the crime of their race.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> 12 Years a Slave - 7/10 - It's just plain old stuff served again. Seen movies like this, read about it before but there is nothing new to the experience. Cinematography is average. Acting is ok.



Watch this bro..More over slave movies like that with actions.,

That is another way to have a good time, that a western dish made ​​by Tarantino. *Quentin Tarantino* returns to give us a work amazing and disturbing. 


*Django Unchained (2012) 9/10*
*R  |  165 min  |  Western  |  25 December 2012 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on a true story, The real problem with True Story is contained in its title. The story isn’t too good to be true, but rather too true to be good.


*True Story (2015) 4/10*
R | 99 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 17 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Zangetsu said:


> Please post in must not thread if rating < 5.



Just awareness...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A sweet and sloppy jumble of fantasy, sentimentality, comedy and soul-searching that feels like a sitcom that never got past the pilot stage.


*Wish I Was Here (2014) 4/10*
R | 106 min | Comedy, Drama | 25 July 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Dir.*Hao Ning* do highly entertaining cat-and-mouse chases and skirmishes,But Du Jie’s outstanding cinematography.Its must to watch...!!!



*No Man's Land (2013)  9/10*
"Wu ren qu" (original title)
118 min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 3 December 2013 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Veteran Hong Kong filmmaker *Dante Lam* shows with his feverish cop thriller “That Demon Within.” Full of blood, tears and fire — from guns and gas explosions — this corpse-ridden movie wrenches us through an overheated plot involving a demon-mask-wearing gang of robbers and a mentally fragile cop.


*That Demon Within (2014) 7.5/10*
"Mo jing" (original title)
111 min | Action, Crime | 18 April 2014 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A girl gone astray after the brutal murder of her family decides to reopen the case nearly three decades later in Dark Places, French director Gilles Paquet-Brenner’s proficient if potboilerish adaptation of Gillian Flynn’s bestseller – published three years before her megahit marriage thriller, Gone Girl.

Its interesting story...but lack of some areas...missed to tense thriller..!!!

*Dark Places (2015)  6/10*
R | 113 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 18 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Hwang In-ho’s Monster is the latest entry into the bloody Korean revenge thriller canon, but one with little of the flair of the sub-genre’s best. Particularly brutal and inordinately misogynistic, especially where young women are concerned (including 10-year-olds) Monster shows a potential for stylistic creativity, but the tonally schizophrenic film is ultimately memorable for its untethered violence for the sake of violence. 


*Monster (2014) 8/10*
"Mon-seu-teo" (original title)
113 min | Action | 14 March 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on True story....Both a journalist and a documentary filmmaker chase the story of a murder and its prime suspect. Its below average movie..!!!

*The Face of an Angel (2014) 4/10*
101 min | Drama | 19 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A slow story that I wasn't invested in, with characters I didn't care about, and with a twist that was just as dull as the rest of the movie. Its average..!!!


*The Lookalike (2014) 5/10*
100 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 12 August 2014


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This movies are very touchable... melt your hearts with tears...!!!


*Miracle in Cell No. 7 (2013) *
*"7-beon-bang-ui seon-mul" (original title)*
7-beon-bang-ui seon-mul (2013) - IMDb
*
*

*Instructions Not Included (2013) *
*"No se Aceptan Devoluciones" (original title)*
No se aceptan devoluciones (2013) - IMDb
*
**
*
*What Maisie Knew (2012)*
What Maisie Knew (2012) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

When a contract killer (Steven Seagal) encounters a girl on the run from a dangerous, politically connected mob boss (Vinnie Jones) running a human trafficking operation.


*Mercenary: Absolution (2015)* *5/10*
"Absolution" (original title)
R | 96 min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 15 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its Based on true story. Excellent performances by actors,Music is the back bone of the script as well as emotional touch with good locations.,


*The Intouchables (2011) 9/10
*"Intouchables" (original title)
R  |  112 min  |  Biography, Comedy, Drama  |  13 July 2012


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A delicious little thriller about an uptight, ill-humored English mystery writer who becomes enmeshed in murder.


*Swimming Pool (2003) 6/10*
R | 102 min | Drama, Thriller | 1 August 2003 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A serial killer has been terrorizing a neighborhood in Seoul, and in the span of 6 months, 10 people have disappeared without a trace. He uses a manhole to trap his victims. His latest abductee is Soo Jung, a 14-year-old girl, and her older sister Yeon Seo is desperate to find her before time runs out.


*Manhole (2014)* *6/10*
"Maen-hol" (original title)
101 min | Horror, Thriller | 8 October 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Set during World War II, a story seen through the innocent eyes of Bruno, the eight-year-old son of the commandant at a concentration camp,Yet another attempt to revisit a sorrowful event in history that should never be forgotten or used for entertainment.

*The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2008) - IMDb 8/10*
"The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas" (original title)
PG-13  |  94 min  |  Drama, War  |  26 November 2008 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The 'Transporter' Series didn't need to be rebooted; skip this one if you want. But if you like most action movies then give it a try. 


*The Transporter Refueled (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 96 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 4 September 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Thani Oruvan directed by Mohan Raja opens with the statement saying that the story is not as horrifying as reality. Raja further gives a slight skew to the age old saying on friendship and proclaims – 
*"Tell me about your enemy and I will tell you who you are"*. 


Thani Oruvan is a classified thriller which is new to Tamil cinema. The whole team deserves a pat on their back for pulling off a new age cinema while keeping all the commercial elements intact.


Main Content (Bug-Scene) of story inspired by * I Saw the Devil (2010)* 

*Thani Oruvan (2015) 7/10*
U  |  160 min  |  Action, Thriller  |  28 August 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> Bro you watched this in theater?



Yes............!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



The plot of this movie is pretty simple, which comes back to haunt Paayum Puli  especially in the first half. Vishal plays a police officer (ACP) who wants to clean up his city, which is hounded by numerous ruffians. But as it turns out, his aim is much more than just eradicating local rowdies. It is to find out the root cause of all violence that's been spreading in the city like wildfire.


*Paayum Puli (2015) 6/10*
U  |  Action, Drama  |  4 September 2015 (India)



- - - Updated - - -



Harshavardhan Kulkarni’s Hunterrr could be your wet dream. Not because it’s chock-a-block with sexual encounters — there’s only one sex scene in this so-called “adult comedy” — but because Hunterrr is set in a world that is made up of fantasies.


Its worth to watch...Who likes...*Malèna (2000)

**Hunterrr (2015) 6.5/10*
A | 141 min | Comedy, Romance | 20 March 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> It's not right to compare Malena to this.
> Malena was deep and handled vey beautifully.
> Hunterrr....well was lighthearted and doesn't try to prove a point.
> 
> Comparing to Malena, Hunterrr seems cheap!



Yes, I know...!!!

Any movie like "Malena"..?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Flash said:


> Saw this last week. A different take on the types of Action-Thriller which exists in Kollywood. Though i feel the movie would've been a great success if some A-listed-actor acted in the place of Jayam Ravi.



Also you must watch *I Saw the Devil (2010).,
*
Now days, all Indian directors copy core script of Korean Movies and made as per indian culture.., Made well rich and fame.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> Assumption is the mother of all f..ps



Not Understand..................


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ajayritik said:


> Assumption is the mother of all f..ps



Before that, you must watch both movies...and then review..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Solid performances from the small cast and robust visuals will be clear selling points with audiences seeking the raw excitement of an elemental survival film.


*Backcountry (2014) 6.5/10*
R  |  92 min  |  Drama, Horror, Thriller  |  20 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A Slow and Smart genre work that makes up for a relative lack of gore and viscera with plenty of tension and suspense and a number of impressive performances.,


*The Harvest (2013) 5/10*
| 104 min | Horror, Thriller | 10 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It was longest seven minutes 7 Minutes and watchable some swift and somewhat engaging in the moment.


*7 Minutes (2014) 5/10*
92 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 26 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

When retired East End villain Charlie Archer is murdered by a feral street gang, his brother Ritchie returns to London from Spain to investigate.


*We Still Kill the Old Way (2014) 5.5/10*
94 min | Action, Crime | 12 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Gregg Araki continues his exploration of the American nightmare, Shailene Woodley did good performance also Errotic scenes., 


*White Bird in a Blizzard (2014) 6/10*
R | 91 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 25 September 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A definitive script sprinkled generously with good, clean humour and some real soul-searching!


*Yevade Subramanyam (2015) 7/10*
U | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 21 March 2015 (India)



- - - Updated - - -



The opening credits of Gangster's Paradise note that it was "inspired by real events." It would be more accurate to say that the film was inspired by Brian De Palma's Scarface and similar fare.


*Gangster's Paradise: Jerusalema (2008) 8/10*
"Jerusalema" (original title)
R | 119 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 29 August 2008 (South Africa)




- - - Updated - - -



This reflection on isolation, technology, creativity and desire brilliantly blurs the lines between perception and voyeurism, the objective and the subjective. Simple script stretched to 90 minutes.,


*Blind (2014) 6/10*
96 min | Drama | 4 September 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As far as the best performances are concerned.. Emraan Hashmi, Vidya Balan and Rajkumar Rao in order..But wasted in poor script..Overall presentation was good...without nap.,


*Hamari Adhuri Kahaani (2015) 7/10*
U | 129 min | Drama | 12 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A good spy movie with action and comedy..Overall worth to watch..!!!


*The Man from U.N.C.L.E. (2015) 7/10*
PG-13 | 116 min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 14 August 2015 (USA)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  -



Today only watched this tamil movie...OMG, I was not expected this movie was made in tamil...Awesome movie to watch compare to previous horror in tamil...Anyway presentation was good and music also...either remember some movie scene while watching..Beware of few extremely high points that might give a sudden pump of blood to your brain. 


*Maya (2015) 7/10*
Horror  |  17 September 2015 (India)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



Unbelievable...I was thinking like that...movie released without censored?
Mostly double or triple meaning sex comedy entire movie...Movie was made for current scenario to attract teenagers...!!! 


*Trisha Illana Nayanthara (2015) 6.5/10*
Comedy  |  17 September 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Zipper is yet another political thriller with sex addiction. Patrick Wilson's did good performance.,


*Zipper (2015) 6/10*
R | 103 min | Drama, Thriller | 28 August 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Monrovia, 1990: An aggressive civil war has escalated, threatening many lives, including a group of native Liberian missionaries escape to freetown chasing of rebels.,


Cinematographer Jeremy Prusso catches some good imaginary shots, Robert Allen Elliott’s score is genuinely stirring, and the cast, most of whom are from Monrovia, is uniformly excellent.

*Freetown (2015) 6/10*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Pound of Flesh should reasonably satisfy his core fans of JCVD.,
The film is dedicated to the late Darren Shahlavi, who plays the chief villain and whose knockout brawls with Van Damme are among the film's highlights.


*Pound of Flesh (2015) 5.5/10*
R | 104 min | Action, Thriller | 5 June 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Vyom said:


> On the other hand, watched Showpiercer today.
> WTF I watched man? What a load of crap. It felt an hour too long. Had no sense of story at all. Stupid characters. Over acting. Bad background scores. It failed to make me take the movie seriously. Many action scenes felt suited better as comedy.
> Anybody else who watched it had this feeling? I think it's overrated in IMDb.



Yes, i was attract with poster and trailer...Finally nothing series till climax.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Refreshingly different thriller that although shot on a budget is well edited, shot and contains some great acting.

*The Suspect (2013) 5/10*
98 min | Thriller | 23 January 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its not normal zombie movie like killing, shooting or slashing,but this movie give us a new perspective. Its slow movie with high emotional drama., 


*Maggie (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 95 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 8 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A touching story about what happens when your first love does not work out, and you’re suddenly reunited with that person. It’s a bit slow in pace, but it allows you to feel the nostalgia of your first love.,


*Architecture 101 (2012)**  7/10*
"Geon-chook-hak-gae-ron" (original title)
118 min | Drama, Romance | 22 March 2012 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Insanity is a film that deals with real issues about how mental illness can affect everybody at any moment in your life. The film tries hard to tackle the art of mental illness and the inability to control and tamper with. Emotions are a difficult thing to understand and the human mind is a vast field to master. Producer Derek Yee and first time writer and director David Lee makes a good fist of the scenario and portray just enough unbelievably to make it realistic.


*Insanity (2014)* *6/10*
"Bo fung yu" (original title)
Thriller | 2 April 2015 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> ^^On IMDB ..........5.5 rating, just 162 uses watched it and no one cared to review it ........ I just wonder why would you even choose to watch such a movie ...



I was reviewed in asian torrents...Also watched trailer...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As usual Mammootty plays a wonderful drama. Nayanthara looks beautiful and has equal space to present her character. Director Siddique adds so many interesting incidents. That carries the screenplay throughout the film. Cinematography is so good. 


*Bhaskar the Rascal (2015) 6/10*
Comedy | 15 April 2015 (India)



- - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - 




Its good movie with a good script and decent scary...Thumbs up for all the young actors. All the scenes was captured perfectly. 


*Ouija (2014) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 89 min | Horror | 24 October 2014 (USA)




- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 




One of the member recommended here..So watched today...!!!

Based on a true story,serial murders in 1983, where the killer -- nicknamed the Stoneman -- killed beggars in a gruesome manner. The entire film is shot in the night and the lighting is perfect. The cinematography is very good as well. Kay Kay Menon puts in a great performance.,


*The Stoneman Murders (2009) 8/10*
| 95 min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 13 February 2009 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

After the success of the first film of this sequel, This was second sequel was unfortunately severely lacking in originality without black.,


*The Woman in Black 2: Angel of Death (2014) 4/10*
| 98 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 2 January 2015 (USA)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



The good spy movies with solid action/thriller Korean movies lookalike Bourne's sequel...Evidence is fantastic car chase!, Yoo Gong stunts and all the fighting/martial arts sequences were amazingly choreographed. 


*The Suspect (2013)* *7.5/10*
"Yong-eui-ja" (original title)
137 min | Action, Thriller | 10 January 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Anurag Kashyap is a true storyteller and this time he taken warped love story in the first half but loses his grip in the second. Too many characters and elements to cliched story and that is where the film lacks content wise. Art direction was good visual.,


*Bombay Velvet (2015) 5/10*
U/A | 149 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 15 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It is April 9, 1940, and the Germans are moving toward the border of Jutland. A small bicycle-soldiers sharing arms itself with too little ammunition and very little patience and hopeless and almost pointless defense against the German invasion. Doesn't have those major emotional climax,


*April 9th (2015) 5.5/10*
"9. april" (original title)
93 min | Drama, War | 12 March 2015 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Kuttram Kadithal comes with a fairly uncomplicated plot, but it's the way this movie has been treated that makes for an intriguing watch.




Spoiler



Movie coming with completely new faces. Written and directed by G. Bramma. 


Won the 62nd National award which was held in 24th March 2015,
It was selected to compete in the 16th Zimbabwe International Film Festival.
It was chosen to screen at 16th Mumbai Film festival.




*Kuttram Kadithal (2015) 7/10*
U | 120 min | Drama | 24 September 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The sequel to the Maze Runner delivers a slightly better film than the first one. Overall entertaining film. 
Awaiting for next sequel *The Maze Runner: The Death Cure (2017)


**Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials (2015) 6/10*
PG-13  |  132 min  |  Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller  |  18 September 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Jaume Balagueró fame of [Rec] sequel, Sleep Tight and Fragile...unfortunately this horror movie doesn’t not scare me. Story was pretty good, but it just got really slow in some parts. But It's still a pretty good horror flick.


*Darkness (2002) 5/10*
PG-13  |  88 min  |  Horror  |  25 December 2004 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This story was heard so many times also made several times, but this time it's captivating.The colors are breathtaking. The acting was wonderful. 


*Cinderella (2015) 6.5/10*
PG  |  105 min  |  Drama, Family, Fantasy  |  13 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its a child movie with a message about love, tolerance and family. Salman khan did good job and  a supporting role was well played by Harshaali Malhotra., 


*Bajrangi Bhaijaan (2015) 7/10*
U/A  |  163 min  |  Comedy, Drama  |  17 July 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

One of member recommend here...!!!

This is truly a visual masterpiece! The pacing, the direction, the mood and love everything perfect.,

About a tragic love triangle story involving young painter Hye-young, Interpol detective Jeong Woo, and professional hitman Park Yi.



*Deiji (2006) 7/10*
110 min | Drama, Romance | 9 March 2006 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> ^^Daisy
> 
> Watch "A Moment to Remember" and "Il Mare" and "The Classic".



Thanks...
Added to my watchlist.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watched for JCVD, He did supporting role only also dead at the end,
There are no martial arts or big fight scenes and it’s really more of a modern Western than anything. It was actually frustrating to even have him in the movie as it was a total waste and it was the kind of role that anyone could have done.



*Swelter (2014) 5/10*
R | 96 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 22 May 2014


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A film full of fresh ideas and creativity. Clooney,Laurie and Robertson are played well and combined with little action and fun.,



*Tomorrowland (2015) 6/10*
PG | 130 min | Action, Adventure, Family | 22 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A low budget horror movie with slow script noting to scare anything..Avoid...!!!


*Honeymoon (2014) 4/10*
R | 87 min | Horror, Romance, Thriller | 12 September 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Cop Car keeps a childish sense with intense thriller and adventure through to a twist ending. 



*Cop Car (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 88 min | Thriller | 7 August 2015 (USA)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -- - - - - - -



AM 11:00 is a thriller genre Korean movie...simply not worth to watch.,


*Yeolhansi (2013) 4/10*
99 min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 28 November 2013 (South Korea)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - -



Three assassins deal with life like game changer., less action b-graded movie.,



*Assassins Tale (2013) 4/10*
92 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 9 July 2013


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> *FLU* ..... Korean Movies now and then have proved that they are no less than any Hollywood movie and at times better as well, and FLU is no exception, FLU is Korean take on viral epidemic that takes on a town called Bundang. The first half of the movie is ultra-realistic, and very well presented with epidemic shown in a very very grand scale, that successful brings the shivers across the viewers.
> 
> Unfortunately, the second half is more dramatized and veers of a bit from realism may be the director wanted to bring some commercial aspect to make it appeal to masses more. Few decisions made at the end would make you suspend your belief to enjoy the ending, which is much more sensationalized in tone in comparison to the first half.
> 
> Non the less the movie as a whole is pretty gripping, realistic and enjoyable .... *6.8/10*



Watched already its really awesome movie...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on a true story, this scary horror movie makes effective use of one striking location and one strong idea. In a remote Australian swamp, three terrified holidaymakers confront a primeval predator. Trapped up a flimsy tree, the three bicker, shiver and weigh their options, while a crocodile that has capsized their boat and eaten their guide prowls below.


*Black Water (2007) 5.5/10*
R | 90 min | Action, Drama, Horror | 24 April 2008 (Australia)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



The director has narrated a brilliant thriller with a realistic touch and tries to expose how the department works. The story is backed by brilliant performances of the key characters. Music director K impresses the viewers with his background score.




*Kirumi (2015) 6/10*



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 




Too old story, fails at execution. Below Average.,*


Thakka Thakka (2015) 5/10*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Allu Azad said:


> @shreeux
> Have you seen Visaranai?




Will be release on....Visaranai (Visaaranai) - Tamil Movie Reviews, Trailers, Wallpapers, Photos, Cast & Crew, Story & Synopsis - FilmiBeat


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It's a sexy thriller by Woody Allen, entertaining, brilliant, interesting, and perfectly cast. 


*Match Point (2005) 6.5/10*
R | 124 min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 20 January 2006 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ariftwister said:


> @shreeux Waiting for PULI review



As for now...Puli review was bad on web. So no urgency to watch crap.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Ledge is definitely an intense story from start to finish. It tackles a subject most run from and keeps you tangled in the lives of its characters immensely. Each character has their own depth and story and the meshing of all of these is genius.


*The Ledge (2011)  6/10*
R | 101 min | Drama, Thriller | 26 May 2011


----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Trespass is a home invasion movie, Nicholas Cage shows a different side in Trespass, as he's not the cunning hero that saves the day, but rather a family man.,


Its average thriller movie.,

*Trespass (2011) 5/10*
R | 91 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 21 October 2011


----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Nicolas Cage, that's the reason watch the movie. Now Dying of the Light had a great story idea and the acting for the most part was not fair, not great. 


*Dying of the Light (2014) 5/10*
R | 94 min | Drama, Thriller | 5 December 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

It's pretty entertaining and has some funny moments...!!!



*This Means War (2012) 6/10*
PG-13 | 103 min | Action, Comedy, Romance | 17 February 2012



 - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - 



Flashbacks within flashbacks exhaust viewer patience in this snarky mix of crime, action and sadism.


*Poker Night (2014) 5.5/10*
104 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 20 November 2014


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Max Manus: Man of War was true story of one of Europe's most celebrated World War II  resistance fighters.  fact-based Norwegian movie.,


*Max Manus: Man of War (2008)* *7/10*
"Max Manus" (original title)
| 118 min | Action, Biography, Drama | 3 September 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A group of friends take off to a secluded vacation home to celebrate their upcoming graduation. The fun doesn't last long when a sadistic psychopath shows up and forces them to participate in his deadly contest. 


*Kill Theory (2009) 5/10*
| 85 min | Horror, Thriller | 8 January 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on Time Krabbe's The Golden Egg, The Vanishing is a deeply disturbing psychological thriller..!!! 



*The Vanishing (1988) 8/10*
"Spoorloos" (original title)
| 107 min | Mystery, Thriller | 27 October 1988


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The movie is based on a 1967 novel by Joan Leslie, On St. Valentine's Day 1900, three school girls and a school teacher go missing in mysterious circumstances during a trip to Hanging Rock in Victoria, Australia.


Its review was good around web, But need truck load of patience to watch...!!!


*Picnic at Hanging Rock (1975) 5/10*
PG | 115 min | Drama, Mystery | 2 February 1979 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A psycho obsessed with chains starts murdering teens with chains when they refuse to forward along a chain letter.  That’s it. Its pretty decent for a horror flick with bad story...!!!


Its below average movie..!!!


*Chain Letter (2009) 4.5/10*
R | 96 min | Horror, Thriller | 11 November 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

An above-average martial-arts action movie. Donnie Yen again did good performance with gimmick martial arts.,


Its good entertain to watch..who like martial arts...!!! 


*14 Blades (2010) 6/10*
"Jin yi wei" (original title)
R | 114 min | Action, Drama, History | 22 August 2014


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This prequel to the 1982 'The Thing' by John Carpenter.Absolutely worth watching for the creature effects, an amazing mix of puppets and cg making for a truly worthy updated imagining of John Carpenter's Thing creature.



*The Thing (2011) 7/10*
R  |  103 min  |  Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi  |  14 October 2011 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Silence is an exemplary German-language thriller, a pure Murder mystery with high emotional drama connections of invisible serial death.,


*The Silence (2010) 8/10*
"Das letzte Schweigen" (original title)
Not Rated | 118 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 19 August 2010 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As Usual  friends are go to a remote cabin in the woods....is a fantastic poke in the eye of our horror-movie expectations.


*The Cabin in the Woods (2012) 6/10*
R | 95 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 13 April 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

French action star Tomer Sisley in high tense thriller...story was unfold in one night stands in single location run like a roller coaster...stunt was very realistic and brutal one.


*Sleepless Night  (2011) 8.5/10*
"Nuit blanche" (original title)
Not Rated  |  103 min  |  Action, Crime, Thriller  |  11 May 2012 



Its copycat or remake in Tamil & Telugu both language will be release Nov'15

Kamal Hassan acting leading role..!!!


*Thoongavanam (2015-Tamil)*

*Cheekati Raajyam (2015-Telugu)* 
"Thoongaavanam" (original title)



Remake in English (Hollywood) will be release 2016

Jamie Foxx acting leading role..!!!

*Sleepless Night (2016)*
Action, Thriller  |  2016 (USA)

Before that watch Original version..,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Woman is not horror movie, The story was insane, capture a woman in jungle to put in home under family in jeopardy with glorifies violence and is overly offensive in every way possible.



*The Woman (2011) 5/10*
R | 101 min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 18 August 2011


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Seven Days is one of those high tense courtroom drama with murder mystery rare thrillers which not only keeps you guessing till the very end but also leaves you with that strange sensation of “could something be still go wrong” even after everything is settled. 


*Seven Days (2007) 8/10*
"Sebeun deijeu" (original title)
125 min | Crime, Thriller | 14 November 2007 (South Korea)


First time Sanjay Gupta get legal remake writes from Korean maker's (Seven days)


*Jazbaa (2015)**
119 min | Drama, Thriller | 9 October 2015 (India)

* Still not watched...review later....Before that watch Original version...!!!



Spoiler



Before that...

Aatish: Feel the Fire (1994).........A Better Tomorrow (1986) 
Jung (2000)..............................Desperate Measures (1998)
Khauff (2000)...........................The Juror (1996)
Kaante (2002)...........................Reservoir Dogs (1992)
Plan (2004)...............................Suicide Kings (1997)
Musafir (2004)..........................U Turn (1997)
Zinda (2006).............................Oldboy (2003) In this film, Gupta's facing legal issues from Korean makers and settled outside court silently.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Antoine Fuqua comes back with Southpaw boxing movies with emotional drama...Jake Gyllenhaal surprised his fantastic portrayal of the character. 


*Southpaw (2015) 7.5/10*
R | 124 min | Action, Drama, Sport | 24 July 2015 (USA)




Spoiler



Antoine Fuqua fame of Training Day as well as The Replacement Killers, Tears of the Sun, King Arthur, Shooter, Brooklyn's Finest, Olympus Has Fallen and The Equalizer.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Detective Byomkesh Bakshy! is an origins story for Bengali author Sharadindu Bandyopadhyay’s hugely popular gumshoe. Let’s begin with the good news. It’s set in a spectacular 1940s Calcutta meticulously recreated by Banerjee,


*Detective Byomkesh Bakshy! (2015) 7.5/10*
U/A | 139 min | Action, Mystery, Thriller | 3 April 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

“Fifty Shades of Grey,” by E. L. James, has been bought by more than a hundred million peoples.,


Haha...Overall enjoyed this movie, How to seduce like a dominant...Great art about sex with out emotional only physical needs to pleasure.,


*Fifty Shades of Grey (2015) 8/10*
R | 125 min | Drama, Romance | 13 February 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watch this movie for Jaume Balagueró...Being a big fan of Darkness,Fragile,Sleep Tight, [Rec] 1,2,4 series.,


Adapted from Ramsey Capmbell’s 1981 novel, this Spanish thriller is intriguingly plotted but slackly directed by Jaume Balaguero and never really develops the requisite sense of dread or evil.


*The Nameless (1999) 6/10*
"Los sin nombre" (original title)
R | 102 min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 12 November 1999 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

WHOAMI, a whip-smart, stylish film with a plot that manages to ground its action in some tech information that pays more than just lip service to the reality of cyber crime.


*WhoAmI (2014) 7/10*
"Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher" (original title)
102 min | Crime, Thriller | 25 September 2014 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



webgenius said:


> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.



Yes, watched 2 times...Amazing series...Unbelievable high tense thriller start to end...!!!

Prison break fans are never like end..So they make final end film...*Prison Break: The Final Break (2009)
*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Watch this movie for Ha Yoo....Being a big fan of "A Dirty Carnival"*, "Ha-wool-ling" and "Gangnam Blues"


His latest work, the historical drama “Frozen Flower” was highly controversial on its release thanks to its graphic sex scenes and for tackling the taboo subject of homosexuality in an even more frank. The sex scenes are beautifully shot and artistic, with the three leads all giving committed and brave performances, especially Jo In Sung, who is excellent as the increasingly tormented Hong in a very difficult role.


*A Frozen Flower (2008)* *7.5/10*
"Ssang-hwa-jeom" (original title)
133 min | Drama, History, Romance | 30 December 2008 (South Korea)


Copycat of *A Dirty Carnival...In tamil...*Jigarthanda (2014)*
Won National Award...Best Supporting Actor & Editing.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on the best-selling book by Irene Nemirovsky and set during the German occupation of France in the 1940's, Suite Française tells the story of Lucille Angellier as she awaits news from her husband, a prisoner of war. 


Love and war are a winning combination good cinematography, terrific performances all round.,


Its Good to watch...who likes WWII drama.,


*Suite Française (2014) 7/10*
107 min | Drama, Romance, War | 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

SPL II is a sequel to the 2005 film SPL: Sha Po Lang, which was directed by Wilson Yip and starred Donnie Yen, Sammo Hung and Simon Yam. SPL II featured a completely new storyline.,


SPL II is a combination of *Wu Jing* & *Tony Jaa*....bone-crushingly satisfying action movie, The action choreography is hard-hitting: fists are flying, bodies are tumbling and you can almost sense the wind rushing around you with how fast these performers are moving.


*SPL 2: A Time for Consequences (2015)* *7.5/10*
"Saat po long 2" (original title)
120 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 18 June 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Terrible Angels is a one of a kind movie. It is definitely unique. Writer and director, Anthony Pierce based this movie on real life events. The beginning of the movie was very slow and somewhat boring up to end without tense.,


*Terrible Angels (2012) 4/10*
94 min | Mystery, Thriller | 15 October 2013 (USA)



- - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - Updated - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  -






shreeux said:


> SPL II is a sequel to the 2005 film SPL: Sha Po Lang, which was directed by Wilson Yip and starred Donnie Yen, Sammo Hung and Simon Yam. SPL II featured a completely new storyline.,
> 
> 
> SPL II is a combination of *Wu Jing* & *Tony Jaa*....bone-crushingly satisfying action movie, The action choreography is hard-hitting: fists are flying, bodies are tumbling and you can almost sense the wind rushing around you with how fast these performers are moving.
> ...




Watched for complete the series...In reverse..

SPL: Kill Zone is a great crime thriller with awesome martial arts action that features Donnie Yen in some really stunning choreographies. While the drama doesn't always work the end result is still a dark and ultimately compelling action film.




*SPL: Kill Zone (2005) 8/10*
"Saat po long" (original title)
93 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 18 November 2005


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



shreeux said:


> Based on Time Krabbe's The Golden Egg, The Vanishing is a deeply disturbing psychological thriller..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its remake of *Spoorloos (1988)* in American version, But they changed climax in American version...due to lot of controversy end will not accept by american audiences. In this remake film there is no essence from original without tense, Scene correlation pathetic its completely look like average movie.,


Its Good for entertain...But always watch Original version.,

*The Vanishing (1993) 5/10*
R | 109 min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 5 February 1993


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Knock Knock is a boring thriller without suspense. The crazy girls seems no fear, Script was good but poor execution.

*Knock Knock (2015) 4.5/10*
R | 99 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 9 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

"Z for Zachariah," an adaptation of a posthumously-published novel by Robert C. O'Brien. It's set in the aftermath of unspecified decline-and-fall that definitely included nuclear weapons; pockets of radiation are everywhere, even in remote rural areas, and the film includes sequences where radiation-proof suits are used and people talk about underground bases and protocols. It's hard enough just to survive out here, or so we're told, forget about rebuilding civilization. 


*Z for Zachariah (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 98 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 28 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As usual group of college students plan a fun filled weekend getaway to a cabin on a deserted island, only to find it’s overrun by a ravaging pack of genetically altered dogs.


*The Breed (2006) 4.5/10*
R | 91 min | Comedy, Horror, Thriller | 19 October 2006


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Max is an amazing, powerful family film that I would like to watch again. The dog was great, and the movie just had emotions. 


*Max (2015) 6.5/10*
PG | 111 min | Adventure, Family | 26 June 2015 (USA)




Script core content was same...In tamil movies, but this movie released last year...Confusing which one is Copycat?


*Naaigal Jaakirathai (2014) 6.5/10*
U | 126 min | Action, Comedy, Thriller | 21 November 2014 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Stephen Chow has done it again. An epic fantasy martial arts movie with a few laughs and twists, but most of all, excellent special effects and memorable characters.



*Journey to the West (2013)* *6/10*
"Xi you xiang mo pian" (original title)
PG-13 | 110 min | Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy | 7 February 2013 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Missed long time ago..Finally watched today...But I like *Eden Lake* compare to this..!!!

As usual couple's trapped movies...For a low-brow, psycho-on-the-loose-in-paradise thriller, A Perfect Getaway is surprisingly entertaining.


*A Perfect Getaway (2009) 6/10*
R | 98 min | Adventure, Mystery, Thriller | 7 August 2009



- - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - 



Its gangster movie have stunningly attractive leads, intense action scenes involving blood, and the same dark and brutal knife fight. 



*For the Emperor (2014)* *5.5/10*
"Hwangjereul Wihayeo" (original title)
104 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 12 June 2014 (South Korea)



- - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - 





In Pay the Ghost, Nicolas Cage investigates a supernatural abduction, low-energy wash from start to finish.


*Pay the Ghost (2015) 4.5/10*
94 min | Horror, Thriller | 25 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The story of simple in the teeth of the front, as soldiers kill and bleed out for yards of territory at a time, a full-on Allied assault goes backwards and after the gunfire and mortar smoke, a couple of soldiers find themselves stranded in "no-man's land," between the trenches, in the pitch black. Their mission is to survive the night, while bringing their maimed friend back over the trench wall.


*Battle Ground (2013)* *5/10*
"Forbidden Ground" (original title)
R | 95 min | Action, Drama, War | 11 December 2013



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Updated - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



Dark Tourist gets bogged down in insufferably slow-moving scenes.A psychological-thriller in the haunting tradition of films like Taxi Driver and Monster, Dark Tourist takes us into the chilling labyrinth of a man's dark hobby and his even darker mind.


*Dark Tourist (2012)* *4.5/10*
"The Grief Tourist" (original title)
R | 84 min | Drama, Thriller | 23 August 2013


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Mixing deafening explosions, bone-crunching fisticuffs and a setting dripping with near-apocalyptic fatalism, Helios boasts all the ingredients necessary to qualify as the ultimate Hong Kong action thriller. 


*Helios (2015)* *7/10*
"Chek dou" (original title)
118 min | Action, Crime, Fantasy | 1 May 2015 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Turkish director *Nuri Bilge Ceylan* has always struck me as one of cinema's poets. With this movie, however, he looks like one of cinema's novelists, one of its thriller-writers, or even one of its daytime-soap storyliners. In his previous works, Distant (2002) and Climates (2006), the emphasis was on mood and moment, with expansive and contemplative scenes, melancholy drifting sequences and beautiful renditions of landscape. Those were, moreover, personal films, using friends and family and hometown locations: he and his wife Ebru Ceylan (also the co-writer on this movie) fascinatingly themselves took the male and female leads in Climates, playing a couple whose relationship is painfully disintegrating.


*Three Monkeys (2008)* *7/10*
"Üç maymun" (original title)
Unrated | 109 min | Drama | 24 October 2008 (Turkey)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on True Events...Tehran-born BBC journalist Maziar Bahari, who was detained without trial, tortured and interrogated as an alleged US spy for 118 days. The case was prominently taken up on The Daily Show. 



*Rosewater (2014) 6/10*
R | 103 min | Biography, Drama | 27 November 2014 (Israel)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

As usual same plot slashing movie trapped in cabin alone in the dark..Finally twist end with multi personality..!!!


*High Tension (2003)  6/10*
"Haute tension" (original title)
NC-17 | 91 min | Horror | 10 June 2005 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its trapped in Parking lot in christmas eve to must overcome physical and psychological challenges to survive. Very effective with great direction and suspense. Everything was very well thought out. 


*P2 (2007) 6/10*
R | 98 min | Horror, Thriller | 9 November 2007


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This is Norwegian revenge thriller may move and steady, meandering pace, but it has such a sharp sense of pitch-black.Initially, the film is quite powerfully dramatic. Stark, alternately wonderful and horrible images pass across the screen and best cinematography.,


*In Order of Disappearance (2014)  7.5/10*
"Kraftidioten" (original title)
116 min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 21 February 2014 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Loved Ones is a very strange film to watch. Another way of psychopath torture movie.,


*The Loved Ones (2009) 6/10*
R | 84 min | Horror, Thriller | 4 November 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Presented as more of a sequel to the short story by W.W. Jacobs rather than as a straight up re-telling, director Brett Simmons has hit a solid double with The Monkey’s Paw which features some good performances & ambiance but doesn’t seem to want to go for the extra base when it comes to scares.



*The Monkey's Paw (2013) 5/10*
Not Rated | 91 min | Horror, Thriller | 8 October 2013


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

This was a great comedy for fans of B-movies, Its not worth to watch..!!!


*Piranha 3D (2010) 3/10*
R | 88 min | Comedy, Horror | 20 August 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The worst horror movie Wes Craven's made perhaps ever, enormously entertaining bad movie.



*My Soul to Take (2010) 4/10*
R | 107 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 8 October 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

In spite of inconsistencies of the plot, it packed a psychological punch and was effective overall.


*Premonition (2007) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 96 min | Drama, Fantasy, Mystery | 16 March 2007


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Being a fan of Nuri Bilge Ceylan...."Once Upon a Time in Anatolia" & "Three Monkeys"


A simple story from Turkish Director Nuri Bilge Ceylan: a man tries to cope with his life in the dismal conditions of an Istanbul winter. He's successful, but unhappy. Beautifully shot. Simplistic in story. Great performances by the cast. Amazing cinematographer each and every frames he did very well.,


*Distant (2002)  7/10*
"Uzak" (original title)
Not Rated  |  110 min  |  Drama  |  20 December 2002 (Turkey)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Fortress of War is doubtlessly one of the best war movies ever made, and definitely shouldn’t be missed by fans of historical movies, war movies,Overall, the film succeeds emotionally as well as visually, and sticks close to its historical source material. 



*Fortress of War (2010)  8/10*
"Brestskaya krepost" (original title)
138 min | Action, Drama, History | 4 November 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The film is based on a true story of a group of 71 undertrained and under armed, outgunned student-soldiers of South Korea during the Korean War, who were mostly killed on August 11, 1950, during the Battle of P’ohang-dong. For 11 hours, they defended P’ohang-dong girls’ middle school, a strategic point for safeguarding the Nakdong River, from an attack by overwhelming North Korean forces, the 766th Unit.


These 71 teenagers, most of whom had never shot a gun before, managed to hold out against the advancing North Korean army for 11 hours. Their heroic defense of the area was actually a turning point in the Korean War. 71: Into the Fire tells the story of these student-soldiers over the course of that fateful day.


*71: Into the Fire (2010)  8.5/10*
"Pohwasogeuro" (original title)
120 min | Action, Drama, War | 16 June 2010 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Crew members are trapped on a spacecraft with unknown terror horrifically..!!!


*Pandorum (2009) 7.5/10*
R  |  108 min  |  Action, Horror, Mystery  |  25 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Groups of people - colonies - are forced underground due to another ice age.


*The Colony (2013) 6/10*
95 min  |  Action, Horror, Sci-Fi  |  20 September 2013


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



rhitwick said:


> @shreeux and @rowdy
> 
> Either of you are using second account to post.
> Any particular reason?



I don't know, Why this happen every post..He also post same thing..Any suggestions..!!!

- - - Updated - - -



rowdy said:


> Groups of people - colonies - are forced underground due to another ice age.
> 
> 
> The Colony (2013) 6/10
> 95 min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 20 September 2013



Why repeat my post same again...Are you insane..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Group of member trapped in Antarctica,found an alien spacecraft that has been there for perhaps 100,000 years. 


*The Thing  (2011)  7/10*
R  |  103 min  |  Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi  |  14 October 2011


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Premam will bring back some sweet-sour memories to any 90's kid. From the very first frame of the movie till the last word in the thanks card, everything about it will leave you with a smile on your face.


*Premam (2015) 7/10*
156 min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 22 May 2015 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Beautifully filmed and featuring 3 superb performances from Marion Cotillard, Joaquin Phoenix, and Jeremy Renner. Beautifully filmed and featuring 3 superb performances from Marion Cotillard, Joaquin Phoenix, and Jeremy Renner. Not everyone will enjoy the pace, but the film is most rewarding to people who pay close attention to its details. 


*The Immigrant (2013) 7/10*
R | 120 min | Drama, Romance | 23 May 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



sam9s said:


> 2011 Thing is nothing compared to the original, even with decent plot at their disposal, of being a prequel to the original and latest CGI, it falls absolutely flat. Tries to be horror but with cheap jump scares and gross out moments it is boring at the best. Original The Thing is and will remain a master piece.



Yes..I watched The Thing (1982) ..that also awesome...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2015)

Starry Eyes a nasty B-movie about an aspiring starlet who makes a deal with the Devil, 


*Starry Eyes (2014) 4/10*
| 98 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 14 November 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Cold Light Of Day dreadful waste of time look like B-grade. Weaver and Willis should be ashamed for appearing in this cut and paste movie. 


*The Cold Light of Day (2012) 4.5/10*
PG-13 | 93 min | Action, Thriller | 7 September 2012


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Based on the Stephen King novel, Misery casts James Caan as romance writer Paul Sheldon.It is a true psychological horror film. There is no real gore to speak of. The scare factor is all in your head, and in the realization that Paul is powerless to defend himself against the crazy Annie.



*Misery (1990) 8/10*
R  |  107 min  |  Thriller  |  30 November 1990


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

A lovely surprise. Ripe with feeling and lush with physical beauty, it's a love story that swings confidently between age and youth, The story is certainly beautiful, at times predictable, but delightful just the same, and I like the performances. 


*The Notebook (2004) 7/10*
PG-13 | 123 min | Drama, Romance | 25 June 2004


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2015)

The adaptation of Noah Gordon's best selling book, the film was making wonderful,bring back real Persia in  11th Century.,


*The Physician (2013) 8/10
*| 150 min  | Adventure, Drama, History | 5 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The story of  the famous female philosophy professor and atheist Hypatia of Alexandria....Its powerful feminist film.Well scored and performanced by "Rachel Weisz"



*Agora (2009) 8/10*
127 min  -  Adventure | Drama | History  -  9 October 2009 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The world's best assassins converge upon the streets of a small Scottish town to compete in a deadly tournament in which the last killer standing gets a million-dollar prize.,



*The Tournament (2009)  6/10*
R | 95 min | Action, Thriller | 25 July 2010


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

One and only one thread dedicated to Shreeux's movie watching binge


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Survivors of a nuclear attack are grouped together for days in the basement of their apartment building, The slogan of the movie...."To survive the end of the world you must first survive each other."


*The Divide (2011) 5.5/10*
R | 112 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 20 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



Faun said:


> @shreeux
> 
> Please post in this thread from now onwards. It's really hard to get a hold of your movie list. Will be helpful for me and other members when we choose our next movie to watch. Hence, a dedicated thread for your movie list.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195380-shreeuxs-movie-chronicles.html




First of all, Thanks to all recognise me.,

Sorry bro, I don't like deviate to other thread..I like continue here with discuss all good and crap movies.,

So i was watched and good as well as crap movies also...I'll review with rating...Kindly add which ever is good rating in your watchlist.,

*Note*: If time permits...I will post that thread also..!!!


- - -  - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - Updated - - -  - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - -  - -


Survivors of a nuclear attack are grouped together for days in the basement of their apartment building, The slogan of the movie...."To survive the end of the world you must first survive each other"


*The Divide (2011) 5.5/10*
R | 112 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 20 April 2012


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2015)

So you got your own thread. 
Why not go with a new website?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], why not bring all his posts from "Must watch..." thread to here?
I mean the old ones. 

I thought of getting few of those then lost them in the blackhole.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> So you got your own thread.
> Why not go with a new website?



New Website means..?

- - - Updated - - -

How to Post separately each movie..If i post continuously..It will update single or same post only?...Any suggestions..!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> New Website means..?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How to Post separately each movie..If i post continuously..It will update single or same post only?...Any suggestions..!!!



I suggest u create a google docs url and post that URL in OP.
that way nobody will miss any of your watched movies.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Its Combination of Jackie Chan,John Cusack & Adrien Brody...Committed performances, a hefty budget and assured hands behind the camera ensure that Dragon Blade delivers on its promise of sprawling battle scenes.
The writer-director Daniel Lee has overcome his tendency to weave florid plots that quickly run out of steam, here forging a coherent narrative that’s strong on physical and emotional drive. 



*Dragon Blade (2015)  6.5/10*
"Tian jiang xiong shi" (original title)
R | 127 min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 4 September 2015


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], why not bring all his posts from "Must watch..." thread to here?
> I mean the old ones.
> 
> I thought of getting few of those then lost them in the blackhole.



Yes, I plan to do that. It was too late at the time I created this thread. A consolidated list will help me to pick out next movie too.

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> New Website means..?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How to Post separately each movie..If i post continuously..It will update single or same post only?...Any suggestions..!!!



If you post after a day, a new post will get created.

It ok if one post has more than one movie.


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *How to Post separately each movie.*.If i post continuously..It will update single or same post only?...Any suggestions..!!!


post via tapatalk.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

Moving done. Now to format posts and delete clutter.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

The best love story, Channing's acting is outstanding and Amanda Seyfried also good. The audience is captivated by his ability to make them see his heart through his eyes! love

*Dear John (2010) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 108 min | Drama, Romance, War | 5 February 2010


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Moving done. Now to format posts and delete clutter.


How you moved all my post? Are you Admin?


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> post via tapatalk.


Now Posting via Tapatalk...Its good to look each post separately...!!!
Thanks for suggested.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

The Flowers of War Scene by scene is an erratic and ungainly piece of storytelling, full of melodramatic twists and grotesque visual excesses, which tell you a crucial war story from a special point. However, I still can not feel strong logic for those 13 "flowers" to sacrifice their life for others.


*The Flowers of War (2011) 8/10*
"Jin ling shi san chai" (original title)
R | 146 min | Drama, History, War | 16 December 2011


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> How you moved all my post? Are you Admin?



Member in green are mods. Admin sits higher up.


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> The Flowers of War Scene by scene is an erratic and ungainly piece of storytelling, full of melodramatic twists and grotesque visual excesses, which tell you a crucial war story from a special point. However, I still can not feel strong logic for those 13 "flowers" to sacrifice their life for others.
> 
> 
> *The Flowers of War (2011) 8/10*
> ...



I really liked this movie, it almost [almost] made me cry


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

The movies has excellent performances all around and benefits from actors such as Lee Jung-Jae and Jeon Do-yeon, Its erotic thriller whose cool beauty speaks for itself. The story seemed to have another hidden conclusion. And that is the message of inevitability in life. 


*The Housemaid (2010) 7/10*
"Hanyo" (original title)
Not Rated  |  106 min  |  Drama, Thriller  |  26 January 2011


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

I will be watching La cara oculta tomorrow. Looks good.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> I will be watching La cara oculta tomorrow. Looks good.


Yes, Its awesome movie...Review after watched...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

It's not the perfect horror but it's actually a pretty good idea. Silly movie, but it has a message. Things you do not internet stay there forever.

Pls *Avoid*...!!!

*Unfriended (2014) 3/10*
"Cybernatural" (original title)
R | 83 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 17 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

Tales From The Dark-1, based on the best-selling horror novel, features three ghost stories by three different directors. But not any scary scene to panic..Its average movie without tense..!!!


*Tales from the Dark 1 (2013) 4/10*
114 min | Horror | 11 July 2013 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2015)

“Starred Up” without making it sound generic. It’s another prison drama, It's an good movie and the conversation starts and finishes with the brilliant cast. Both father and son are incredibly good.

Its good review at all sites..But i am not mingle with this movie look like average movie..!!!


*Starred Up (2013) 5/10*
Not Rated | 106 min | Drama | 26 August 2014 (USA)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2015)

I see you have a watchlist on Listal but have you considered rating your movies and creating a watchlist on IMdb ?


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I see you have a watchlist on Listal but have you considered rating your movies and creating a watchlist on IMdb ?



Yes..But not Updated..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2015)

Two Palestinian would-be suicide bombers get separated after their plot goes wrong.This definitely has Best foreign film all over it . A beautifully directed and made film.


*Paradise Now (2005) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 90 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 18 November 2005


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2015)

"Handphone" is a fast-paced thriller that promises to deliver good entertainment. What starts with the simple loss of a cell is getting wind up more and more and simple the plot making, Twists over twists follow the good chase like Tom & Jerry...Yet another good Korean thriller.,


*Handphone (2009)  7/10*
"Haendeupon" (original title)
137 min | Thriller | 19 February 2009 (South Korea)


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2015)

This thread feels odd.. D:


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2015)

Another Veteran Korean Director "*Han-min Kim*" first movie..Paradise Murdered is a nice murder-mystery set on remote island off the coast of Korea. An excellent setup and an interesting approach by Dir: scene by scene lookalike horror film.,


*Paradise Murdered (2007) 6/10*
"Geuk-rak-do Sal-in-sa-geon" (original title)
112 min | Mystery, Thriller | 12 April 2007 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2015)

The film was directed by "*Han-min Kim*", previously responsible for the offbeat mystery “*Paradise Murdered (2007)*” and fast-paced thriller "*Handphone (2009)*".,

Being a fan of Korean Director "Han-min Kim" third movie... “War of the Arrows” (also known as “Arrow, the Ultimate Weapon”) is a period set Korean blockbuster revolving around battling archers and the 17th century second Manchu invasion of Korea. and attempts to offer something a little different to the usual historical epics by notching up the tension and aiming for more of a focus on action. 

Its look like Sniper movie instead of Bullet...Use Arrows!!!

*War of the Arrows (2011) 8/10*
"Choi-jong-byeong-gi hwal" (original title)
R  |  122 min  |  Action, History  |  10 August 2011 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2015)

Being a fan of Korean Director "*Han-min Kim*" fourth movie...A Epic story of  "The Admiral: Roaring Currents" mainly follows the famous 1597 Battle of Myeongryang during the Japanese invasion of Korea (1592-1598), Admiral defeat a fleet of over 300 Japanese ships with just 13 of his own. Battleship fights are worth with good tactical aspects.,


*The Admiral (2014)* *7.5/10*
"Myeong-ryang" (original title)
Not Rated | 126 min | Adventure, Biography, War | 30 July 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2015)

Mother's Day is announced as a remake of a 1980 horror movie,There is excessive violence and plot twists that make it impossible to sympathize with any character by the end of the film. Rebecca De Mornay does creepy pretty well.


*Mother's Day (2010) 5/10*
R | 112 min | Horror, Thriller | 5 May 2011


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2015)

Korean writer-director *Park Chan-wook* is a man of extremes: extreme camera angles, extreme lighting contrast, extreme long shots, extreme color schemes, extreme bursts of sound.,

A deaf-mute resorts to drastic measures to help his ill sister get a kidney transplant, and things spin terribly out of control when the initial plans don't go as intended. 

One of the most disturbing films of all time. Beautiful, horrible, wonderful, terrifying. Underappreciated and destined to be a classic.


*Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance (2002)  8/10*
"Boksuneun naui geot" (original title)
R | 129 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 29 March 2002 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2015)

Based on True Events..In every sense of the word this is a beautiful adaptation of *Vera Brittain’s* memoir of the First World War. It delineates her struggle as a woman to go to University in Oxford and of her relationships with three men (her brother, fiancé and friend) all of whom become casualties of war’s inevitable consequence. Its  a powerful story of love, war and remembrance.,


*Testament of Youth (2014) 7.5/10*
PG-13 | 129 min | Biography, Drama, History | 16 January 2015 





> Vera Mary Brittain (29 December 1893 – 29 March 1970) was an English writer, feminist, and pacifist. Her best-selling 1933 memoir *Testament of Youth* recounted her experiences during the First World War and the beginning of her journey towards pacifism.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2015)

Murder 3 copied La cara oculta..

Next is Blue is the warmest color


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Murder 3 copied La cara oculta..
> 
> Next is *Blue is the warmest color*



Watch it Alone..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

Confessions features the wildest and ultimate revenge and redemption. Psychologically intoxicating and disturbing, A grieving mother turns into a cold-blooded avenger to pay back the people responsible for her daughter's death.


*Confessions (2010)  8/10*
"Kokuhaku" (original title)
Not Rated | 106 min | Drama, Thriller | 5 June 2010


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2015)

gonna have to check out this Park Chan Wook


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> gonna have to check out this Park Chan Wook




Oldboy(2003) was his masterpiece...!!!
Oldboy (2013)....I watched both version review later..!!

Copycat of in Hindi Zinda (2006)...Not watched.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

"Spring," an ambitious and often enchanting genre hybrid and  elements of supernatural horror, The special effects and the locations were pretty amazing. 

A same-old male-ego-stroking romantic-wish-fulfillment fantasy becomes actually enraging when it adds a mysterious geneticist-horror twist.


*Spring (2014) 6/10*
Not Rated | 109 min | Horror, Romance, Sci-Fi | 20 March 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

A new revenge thriller from Korea's new dark maestro *Park Chan-wook*, who gave us the stomach-churning *Sympathy for Mr Vengeance*

Park Chan-wook does an amazing job of delivering this dark story in a way that keeps your eyes glued to the screen. This movie is very brutal violence with vengeance.,


*Oldboy (2003)* *8/10*
"Oldeuboi" (original title)
R | 120 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 21 November 2003 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

Bad Turn Worse is a crime thriller done without big budget, lookalike B-graded movie but still manages to entertain. It presents good script, murky atmosphere of rural town and fresh partially ironic take on crime drama. The unfamiliar young cast all show a lot of potential with solid performances.,


*Bad Turn Worse (2013) 4.5/10*
92 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 14 November 2014


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2015)

*Park Chan-wook's* Joint Security Area (a.k.a. J.S.A.),  fame of *Sympathy For Mr. Vengeance* and *Oldboy*.

It is the story of an investigation into the death of two North Korean soldiers in the Korean Demilitarized Zone (DMZ), an investigation that opens up some of the attitudes that pervade both sides of the Korean border.


*J.S.A.: Joint Security Area (2000) 7/10*
"Gongdong gyeongbi guyeok JSA" (original title)
110 min | Drama, Thriller, War | 9 September 2000 (South Korea)


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2015)

JSA was a nice surprise.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2015)

One Guy, All the movies. 

Wow.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2015)

The script  is new interesting idea about  Milla Jovovich was diagnosed “prosopagnosia” or “face blindness” after the survival from a serial killer’s attack. The killer may be around her anytime without her perception. It little bit hard to watch this movie..each and every scene character of faces changes like mind gimmick, but anyway good sentimental, thrilling and fascinating.


*Faces in the Crowd (2011) 6.5/10*
R | 103 min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 7 October 2011


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2015)

The final part of *Park Chan-wook's* vengeance trilogy sees an angelic looking young woman imprisoned for the kidnap and murder of a young child. Upon her release from prison 13 years later, 


As the conclusion to “The Vengeance Trilogy,” “Sympathy for Lady Vengeance” is the one that most approves of revenge. Similar to “Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance,” 


*Sympathy for Lady Vengeance (2005)* *7/10*
"Chinjeolhan geumjassi" (original title)
R | 112 min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 29 July 2005 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2015)

Bollywood biopics, Ketan Mehta’s film says it was ‘inspired’ by the real-life story of the ‘Mountain Man’ 
Nawazuddin Siddiqui did good job is definitely the most crucial and impressive part of the movie.


*Manjhi: The Mountain Man (2015) 7.5/10*
120 min | Biography, Drama, History | 21 August 2015 (India)




> Dashrath Manjhi (1934 – 17 August 2007), also known as "Mountain Man",was a poor labourer in Gehlaur village, near Gaya in Bihar, India, who carved a path through a 360 ft long, 30 ft wide and 25 ft high hillock using only a hammer and chisel.After 22 years of work, Dashrath shortened travel between the Atri and Wazirganj blocks of Gaya town from 55km to 15km


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2015)

3-Iron...*Kim Ki-duk* unusual film  is a magical love story that slowly enters our consciousness with little details and small incidents. Simply brilliant script great. Spectacular sound track, in short, a masterpiece of South Korean cinema.

*3-Iron (2004)* *7/10*
"Bin-jip" (original title)
R | 88 min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 15 October 2004 (South Korea)


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

Thats one of my fav movie. No need to have subtitles, it speaks louder than words.

Track is Gafsa by Natacha Atlas

Natacha Atlas - Gafsa - YouTube


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2015)

3-Iron is my all time favorite movie. Ranks at no.1 in my list irrespective of genre, language, country


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> 3-Iron is my all time favorite movie. Ranks at no.1 in my list irrespective of genre, language, country



Watching it now.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2015)

Turning a real-life human trafficking tragedy into a comment on social inequality and the cost of survival.

A nautical thriller with a surprisingly nasty mean streak, *Shim Sung-Bo’*s Haemoo is an impressive debut feature for the South Korean screenwriter. Shim, who has a working relationship with director Bong Joon-Ho—Shim co-wrote "Memories of Murder"


*Haemoo (2014) 7/10*
111 min | Drama | 13 August 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2015)

Park Chan-wook's now comes a beautiful brutal vampire-serial-killer-noir. A brilliant and gruesome work of cinematic invention as well as a passionate and painful human love story.


*Thirst (2009) 7/10*
"Bakjwi" (original title)
R | 133 min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 30 April 2009 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2015)

Based on True Events..American filmmaker and journalist Charles Horman, who mysteriously disappeared during the 1973 coup in Chile. Jack Lemmon and Sissy Spacek give magnetic, emotionally commanding performances as Charles’s father and wife.,


*Missing (1982) 6/10*
R | 122 min | Drama, History, Mystery | 12 March 1982 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2015)

A quiet slow and haunting film about slavery and about the lengths people will go to survive. Very well acted and directed.,


*The Retrieval (2013) 5.5/10*
R | 92 min | Drama, History, Western | 2 April 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2015)

A chef and a scientist fall in love as an epidemic begins to rob people of their sensory perceptions. Pretty depressing, for some people maybe it's old sweet movie, uneven or whatever. But for me it's great, every frame, every sense, love. You'll notice when something bad happen on life, on your love, you must go on.


*Perfect Sense (2011) 6.5/10*
15 | 92 min | Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi | 7 October 2011


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2015)

^^Nice movie.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2015)

The ultimate story of revenge with slasher flick some scene was insane end was not good.,


*Dead Man's Shoes (2004) 6.5/10*
18 | 90 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 1 October 2004


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2015)

"Thérèse Raquin," the 1867 Emile Zola novel upon which "In Secret" is based. A little research revealed that Zola's serialized story of adultery, murder and marriages, both arranged and desired. In Secret 19th century boasts vigor and thematic richness, that feeling of artists expressing something vital.



*In Secret (2013) 6.5/10*
15 | 107 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 16 May 2014


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2015)

*Park Chan-wook's *film of a seductive slice of suspense titled "Stoker," and it is carried with  head-spinning kinky stuff, even by Korean standards and Bloody, stylized with awesome cutscenes and a well done story of a sexually abused girl by his mom's lover. It's a slow burn, quality thriller. 


*Stoker (2013)  7/10*
18  |  99 min  |  Drama, Thriller  |  1 March 2013


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2015)

This is the background to the True story of Rocco Granata, who arrived in Belgium as a young boy from Calabria in 1949, when his very traditional father, who believes his wife and family should follow him everywhere because he is the man and it is his job to take care of them. 


*Marina (2013) 6.5/10*
118 min | Biography, Drama, Music | 6 November 2013


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2015)

Zhang Yimou serves up Beautifully designed, visually stunning epic with impressive battle sequences, although the soap-tastic plot takes a while to really get going.


*Curse of the Golden Flower (2006) 7/10*
"Man cheng jin dai huang jin jia" (original title)
R | 111 min | Drama, Romance | 13 April 2007


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

Watched "Blue is the Warmest Color" - Don't know how to rate it. But the movie is well made. And that climax sticks.


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched "Blue is the Warmest Color" - Don't know how to rate it. But the movie is well made. And that climax sticks.


That climax scene in the restaurant is so real and excellent. Read the trivia and I was amazed.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> That climax scene in the restaurant is so real and excellent. Read the trivia and I was amazed.



Director beat the living **** out of both actress that both will never work with him again.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2015)

*Mathieu Kassovitz*  (Actor+Dir) being a fame of Amélie,Gothika,Babylon A.D,Rebellion.....Excellent French criminal thriller! Absolutely worth watching. Film noir type of story Vincent Cassel and of course Jean Reno excellent acting.

I don't feel this movie was made 15 years back while watching...Great Cinematography and Location.

*The Crimson Rivers (2000) 7.5/10*
"Les rivières pourpres" (original title)
15 | 106 min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 8 June 2001


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2015)

*Dante Lam's* has another winner on his hands "The Viral Factor"After an explosive start, explosive action, explosive drama and explosive overacting carry and steal the show.Impressive blockbuster to Hollywood-level.,


*The Viral Factor (2012)* *7/10*
"Jik zin" (original title)
122 min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 19 January 2012


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2015)

Films dealing with time or time travel are often best served by a neat, closed circle. And Time Lapse manages to do just that. Its time traveling premise is pretty unique even though it is done with modest production value. Using only a couple of sets and actors, it pushes the plot one day at a time. As other mind bending movies, the plot twist can be hard to digest at times and the inconsistent acting does hamper the movie at mid-way point, though the photo finish still looks good.


*Time Lapse (2014) 5/10*
104 min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 15 May 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2015)

The entire film takes place in the house over the duration of one night, with one character with cheap jump scares without scary scenes.

*The Last Will and Testament of Rosalind Leigh (2012) 4.5/10*
82 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 13 June 2013


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2015)

"Assassination Games" is a pretty solid thriller.Now this was quite the surprise and mostly in a good way. With Jean-Claude Van Damme and Scott Adkins playing two assassins locked on the same target you would expect some kind of crazy action duel ending in a martial arts showdown.


*Assassination Games (2011) 6.5/10*
18 | 101 min | Action, Thriller | 19 January 2012


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2015)

Its B-graded Movie with little budget...Without scares and thrill,Useless plot.,


*Solo (2013) 3.5/10*
15 | 83 min | Mystery, Thriller | 29 August 2013


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2015)

The most unlikely bond between Juliette Binoche and Kristen Stewart is captivating and beautiful. Cinematography and location was good at village of Sils Maria, Olivier Assayas wait and shoot for a glimpse of this cloud-creature,


*Clouds of Sils Maria (2014) 6/10*
15 | 124 min | Drama | 15 May 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2015)

Marvel Comics characters comes with solid Funny and action-packed movie. So scientific and extremely epic miraculous the way this movie manages to work as a comic heist picture on a huge scale.


While watching this movie, I was remembrance of "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids"


*Ant-Man (2015) 6.5/10*
12A | 117 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 17 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Mathieu Kassovitz*  (Actor+Dir) being a fame of Amélie,Gothika,Babylon A.D,Rebellion.....Excellent French criminal thriller! Absolutely worth watching. Film noir type of story Vincent Cassel and of course Jean Reno excellent acting.
> 
> I don't feel this movie was made 15 years back while watching...Great Cinematography and Location.
> 
> ...




The second sequel comes with Mystery of the Monks, But not clear explanations for the monks, Still worth to watch to complete the series. Script was run like a rollercoaster poor explanations viewers understand was mystery, 

*Crimson Rivers 2: Angels of the Apocalypse (2004)* *6.5/10*
"Les rivières pourpres 2 - Les anges de l'apocalypse" (original title)
15  |  97 min  |  Action, Crime, Thriller  |  18 February 2004


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2015)

Being a fan of "The Thieves (2012)" *Dong-hoon Choi* makes a sensationally entertaining mash-up of historical drama.Assassination is the kind of overstuffed historical mega-production a postwar drama set in Seoul during the 1930s.,


*Amsal (2015) 8/10*
140 min | Drama, History, Thriller | 22 July 2015 (South Korea)



> Snipers. Marksmen. Hired Guns. Double Agents. A group of exiled rebels are planning a hit on an Army Commander in Japanese-occupied Korea, but the only killer for the job is in prison. Now, the Resistance must devise a jailbreak, escape a hitman...and discover which of them is a traitor.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2015)

Being a fan of Léon,The Fifth Element,Joan of Arc,Lucy...*Luc Besson* makes relentlessly entertaining action-packed thriller.A sexy, stylish, dangerous and excellent piece of work. Its includes several assassinations.,


*Nikita (1990) 7/10*
18 | 117 min | Action, Thriller | 12 October 1990


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2015)

This movie is adapted and legally copy rights from the 2011 French movie Sleepless night.Kamal Haasan will be playing in the role of guy who will be searching for his son who has been taken by unknown person and as an Indian Revenue Service officer in Narcotics Control Bureau, Prakash Raj as a drug dealer. 

Compare to French movie, speed of the script,scene and Hero was dead slow as per Indian standard without energetic also unwanted humourous dialogue in series scenes.


*Thoongaavanam (2015) 5.5/10*
15  |  128 min  |  Thriller  |  10 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2015)

Movies based on video games don't exactly have a great track record. In fact, a poorly received adaptation of the Hitman game franchise already arrived on the big screen in 2007.Its almost certainly going to be too much of a generic action film for those heavily invested in the game franchise. Anyway movie was going without boring and tense.


*Hitman: Agent 47 (2015) 6.5/10*
15 | 96 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 27 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2015)

A gutsy debut by Neeraj Ghaywan, who dives deep into the subject in hand and comes up with a little gem. Sensitive writing by Varun Grover makes it more valuable. Arun's camera is a silent but powerful storyteller in Masaan, Overall outstanding film.,


*Masaan (2015) 8/10*
A | 109 min | Drama, Romance | 24 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2015)

Its true events of 2008 Noida double murder case of Arushi Talwar.,Talvar gets your mind ticking along the murders' mysteries while it moves your heart at two lives and one truth lost. Irrfan Khan did good job.,


*Talvar (2015) 8/10*
15 | 132 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 2 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2015)

Its pretty Black Magic movie as well as mythology some scene makes interesting not scary overall effectiveness of “Outcast”, it’s still a pretty decent effort and horror.,


*Outcast (2010) 5/10*
18 | 98 min | Horror | 10 December 2010


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2015)

*Takashi Miike* is is terrifically entertaining in 13 Assassins is enthralling, beautiful, violent, and disturbing. It takes from everyplace, adding feeling to every portion. The fights are exciting, intense, and bloody as hell.

*13 Assassins (2010)* *7.5/10*
"Jûsan-nin no shikaku" (original title)
15 | 141 min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 25 September 2010


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2015)

Jackie Brown is a solid effort from *Quentin Tarantino*, It had hilarious scenes mixed with great dialogue and soundtrack. The acting from everyone was superb especially the more quirky ones.



*Jackie Brown (1997) 7/10*
15 | 154 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 20 March 1998


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2015)

A dim policeman's revenge thriller, No Mercy throws two photogenic stars into a swamp without a script.Good performances by Gere and Basinger.

*No Mercy (1986) 6.5/10*
18 | 106 min | Action, Crime, Romance | May 1987


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2015)

Its very matured legal thriller,Great acting by all.


*Michael Clayton (2007) 7/10*
15 | 119 min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 28 September 2007


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just back from Water World ....
I was panicked water was raised near first floor, I was packed things move to 2nd floor, luckily water stagnated near first floor few steps below and then water level decreased, took more than 5 days, Power and Communication cut of completely 4 days living like Stone Age...


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome back !
 I have never posted anything in this thread or other Movies thread.  But I am a regular reader and have subscribed to both threads a long time back. Glad to hear that you are fine and things are getting normal again. Lets hope for the best. Take care buddy !


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Welcome back !
> I have never posted anything in this thread or other Movies thread.  But I am a regular reader and have subscribed to both threads a long time back. Glad to hear that you are fine and things are getting normal again. Lets hope for the best. Take care buddy !



Thanks,


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just back from Water World ....
> I was panicked water was raised near first floor, I was packed things move to 2nd floor, luckily water stagnated near first floor few steps below and then water level decreased, took more than 5 days, Power and Communication cut of completely 4 days living like Stone Age...



Good to know everything all right.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Good to know everything all right.



Yes, I am Safe .,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2015)

A James Bond traditional movie. A typical 10 minutes start that shows him doing everything cleverly and mindfully. The movie runs in an atmosphere of mystery and action, speedy events that cannot be fully understood, Monicca Bellushi appeared in a 10 minutes scene, Léa Seydoux took control in the second half of the movie. Usually in James Bond movies worries are about his women safety, this time Léa Seydoux survived, but Monicca Bellushi, we don't know.


*Spectre (2015) 6.5/10*
12A | 148 min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 26 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2015)

Sports based films are a rarity in Tamil cinema and there are just a handful of films which fall in this space. Eetti is the newest addition to this lot, but it isn't a full fledged sports flick. There is an interesting medical element added on bleeding disorder called *Thrombasthenia*, along with the other regular commercial cinema elements such as romance, songs, comedy, family sentiment and action with a group of gangsters.

*Eetti (2015) 6/10*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2015)

ThangaMagan tried same as "Velaiyilla Pattathari" (VIP) style film withlove,family sentiment & heroism but not worked well this time. But Dhanush did good job again.,


Its Worth a watch..Who likes VIP.,




*Thanga Magan (2015) 6.5/10*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2015)

After Chennai Flood, Not interested in anything, Now in easy mode..I will participate a.s.a.p.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2015)

Its Based on real-events, A small group of British soldiers found themselves stranded in a minefield,Afghanistan, in 2006,

*Kajaki (2014) 6.5/10*
15 | 108 min | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 28 November 2014


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2015)

Ladda Land is a horror story of Thailand that created based on urban legend in Chiang Mai (one of Thailand District) where a series of paranormal events begins without scary.,


*Laddaland (2011) 5.5/10*
"Ladda Land" (original title)
113 min | Horror | 28 April 2011 (Thailand)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2015)

"The World Made Straight" asks these and other big questions as it adapts Ron Rash's novel, telling the story of a 17-year old North Carolinian who gets tangled up with drug dealers in the mountains sometime in the 1970s, diving deep into film noir/pulp territory while occasionally flashing back to Civil War-era brutality.

*The World Made Straight (2015) 5/10*
15 | 119 min | Drama | 9 January 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2015)

Besides the first story the rest were pointless. V/H/S is not the worst horror movie of the year, but the gimmick in this movie doesn't make the movie better.


*V/H/S (2012) 5/10*
18 | 116 min | Horror | 18 January 2013


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2015)

The film neither shies away from its horrifying events, nor dwells on them. There is a series of axe murders, but they occur offscreen; this is not a movie about blood, but about obsession.

*Frailty (2001) 6.5/10*
15 | 100 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 6 September 2002


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2015)

Its Based on True Events....whole movie was great all the way up to the end.Channing tatum has become a good actor. Rachael Mcadams is perfect for this movie. One of the best Valentine Day Movie. great film.

*The Vow (2012) 6.5/10*
12 | 104 min | Drama, Romance | 10 February 2012


----------



## shreeux (Jan 1, 2016)

Point Break essentially takes the outline of the 1991 genre thriller starring Keanu Reeves and Patrick Swayze.,But in this remake there is no Original tense and thriller.,


*Point Break (2015) 5/10*
12A | 114 min | Action, Crime, Sport | 12 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2016)

Charlie Malayalam movie is sure shot to become another gem in the crown of actor Dulquer Salmaan and Parvathy. This movie was shot in some exiting and beautiful locations.,


*Charlie (2015) 7/10*
U | 2h 10min | Thriller | 24 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2016)

Bone Tomahawk is a proper Western, a proper horror movie, and by combining the two, becomes something else entirely, and proves hugely enjoyable for it.


*Bone Tomahawk (2015) 7/10*
18  |  132 min  |  Adventure, Drama, Horror  |  19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 7, 2016)

Being a fan of *Incendies, **Enemy& Prisoners *by *Denis Villeneuve.,*
Sicario is the good drama/action movie,with good tense, best perform by Blunt,Del Toro solid acting and a tight plot, good cinematography.,

*Sicario (2015) 7/10*
15 | 121 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 8 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 8, 2016)

Nikolaj Lie Kaas ('Angels & Demons') and Fares Fares ('Zero Dark Thirty') reteam for this second installment in the Danish Department Q series, again directed by Mikkel Norgaard.


The entire behind-the-scenes team, as well as director *Mikkel Norgaard* and stars *Nikolaj Lie Kaas* and *Fares Fares*, are back for round two, which is again a stylish and strongly acted Nordic noir-style mystery that toggles between the past and the present as it uncovers what really happened in the 1990s at one of the country’s poshest boarding schools.


A troubling affair involving a double murder of twin siblings is reopened by the Copenhagen cold-case division after the kids’ father commits suicide in The Absent One (Fasandraeberne), the second adaptation of a Jussi Adler-Olsen novel in the *Department Q* series.,


*The Absent One (2014) 8/10*
Fasandræberne (original title)
1h 59 min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 2 October 2014 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 8, 2016)

Based on the first book in Jussi Adler-Olsen's bestselling thriller series about "*Department Q*" THE KEEPER OF LOST CAUSES tells the story of the two policemen Carl Mørck and Assad who become involved in a five-year-old case concerning a missing woman, Merete. Soon Carl and Assad are on a journey through Scandinavia's darkest corners to find a psychopathic killer.


A slickly made though utterly predictable Danish suspenser from director *Mikkel Norgaard*.

*The Keeper of Lost Causes (2013) 8/10*
Kvinden i buret (original title)
15 | 1h 37min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 22 August 2014 



> The #1 international bestseller from *Jussi Adler-Olsen*, author of *The Absent One*—perfect for fans of Stieg Larsson's *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 9, 2016)

Dark and at times disturbing Belgian thriller. This combines the plots of two books by British author Mo Hayder, Birdman and The Treatment to great effect and creates a tension filled movie.
The movie is a difficult watch at times but for fans of psychological thrillers that keep you guessing and on the edge of your seat.


*The Treatment (2014) 8/10*
De Behandeling (original title)
18 | 2h 11min | Mystery, Thriller | 29 January 2014 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 10, 2016)

Bruce Willis and Kellan Lutz star in this B-rate action movie about a CIA operative trying to rescue his kidnapped father. But the plot is ridiculous, the bad guys are uninteresting, and the script is so dull.,


*Extraction (2015) 3.5/10*
R | 83 min | Thriller | 18 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 10, 2016)

A safe-cracking whiz teams up with a veteran counterfeiter and a young hacker to pull off heists. They steal diamonds from President Jo but it's not long before they're caught. However, it just so happens that Jo has a special need for a top safecracker, so he uses the team to knock off the Korea Customs Center.


*The Con Artists (2014)* *6/10*
"Ki-sool-ja-deul" (original title)
117 min | Action, Crime, Drama | 24 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jan 10, 2016)

Adapted from Lene Kaaberbøl's 2006 fantasy novel of the same name (which, dare I say, is a household name on most 90's children's bookcases) The Shamer's Daughter tells the story of Dina (Rebecca Emilie Sattrup) who has inherited her mother's ability to see people's deepest, darkest, most shameful secrets merely by looking them in the eyes. 
Witchcraft, dragons and magic all over the shop. Great story with all the basics covered.


*The Shamer's Daughter (2015) 6/10 *
"Skammerens datter" (original title)
96 min | Adventure | 26 March 2015 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 11, 2016)

A clairvoyant physician is drawn out of retirement by the FBI in order to help investigate a serial killer who may have precognitive abilities of his own.
The script that would be combination of serial killer thriller Hannibal lecter series & Se7en.


*Solace (2015) 6/10*
15 | 101 min | Mystery, Thriller | 25 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 11, 2016)

The Body is a high concept Spanish mystery as a detective searches for a dead body that has gone missing from the local morgue. Set over the course of a single night, although featuring numerous flashbacks and twists.,


*The Body (2012) 8/10*
"El cuerpo" (original title)
15 | 108 min | Mystery, Thriller | 21 December 2012 




> The scriptwriter *Oriol Paulo* turned director has created a knotty thriller that piles on the twists and turns at the expense of characters and logic before descending into a frankly farcical climax that tries to pull the story together but simply leaves you wondering why you bothered watching the film in the first place.  Also so being afan of * Julia's Eyes (2010)*


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2016)

Heist its a  completely generic and it's occasionally quire clumsy in its plotting, but thankfully, strong performances, entertaining action sequences, and solid direction from Scott Mann help make a decent-enough action thriller.

*Heist (2015) 5.5/10*
15 | 93 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 11 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2016)

Saving Mr. Wu is a crime drama based on the true story of China’s famous celebrity kidnapping case. Mr. Wu (Andy Lau) is kidnapped by Zhang Hua (Wang Qinyuan) along with three accomplices and demanding a ransom of 3 million RMB. In the ensuing 20 hours, the Chinese detectives led by Chief Xing (Liu Ye) quickly form a task force and sweep the city.

*Saving Mr. Wu (2015) 6/10*
"Jie jiu wu xian sheng" (original title)
105 min | Action, Crime, Drama | September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2016)

A traumatized police officer is befriended by a grieving father who is being threatened by mysterious forces linked to terrorism. Most of the scene are predictable and grinding old strategy...twists are without tense.,


*Wazir (2016) 5.5/10*
102 min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 8 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2016)

The film Accused is about an individual, a family, and a society and it is about the relationship of fantasy and truth, reputation and reality, and experience and morality. It is a work of intelligence and integrity, vision and voice.

*Accused (2005) 6.5/10*
"Anklaget" (original title)
15 | 103 min | Drama | 28 January 2005 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2016)

The Aura a magnificent work of cinematic art. The thematic and narrative symmetry were immensely pleasing. Good camera work, beautifully than cinematography and the quietly nuanced performance by *Ricardo Darín* keep our attention.,

*The Aura (2005) 7.5/10*
"El aura" (original title)
134 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 15 September 2005)



> The Argentine director *Fabián Bielinsky* died after a heart attack in June, at 47, leaving behind a small but potent body of work. His first feature film, “Nine Queens” (2000) and his second (and final) film, “The Aura,”


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2016)

Viola Davis and Jennifer Lopez Tackle Loss in Powerful Vigilante Thriller, Both of them play grieving moms out for revenge in a film that makes up for its familiar beats with moments of deep insight.


*Lila & Eve (2015) 5.5/10*
R | 94 min | Drama, Thriller | 17 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2016)

*The House at the End of Time* is a marvellous film that puts a fresh twist on the somewhat tired haunting genre, Part horror, drama, thriller with a splash of Sci-Fi for good measure, newbie writer/director *Alejandro Hidalgo* has created a thoroughly entertaining little film.


*The House at the End of Time (2013) ** 6/10*
"La casa del fin de los tiempos" (original title)
15 | 101 min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 21 June 2013


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2016)

CHRONICLES OF EVIL will delight fans of thrillers, cops and villains cat and mouse chases, paranoid suspense with tense, and Memorable moments abound, and twists are hard to identify without surfacing appropriately emotionally drained.

*Chronicles of Evil (2015) 6.5/10*
"Ak-ui yeon-dae-gi" (original title)
102 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 14 May 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 19, 2016)

Victoria is a fascinating concept - over two hours of a single take produces a heavy tension around what this young Spanish woman experiences that early morning in Berlin. 
Director Sebastian Schipper’s flawless masterpiece is a potent reminder of why I love cinema. It expertly evokes the entire gamut of human emotion, and its actors have some of the best chemistry that I have ever seen in a film. 


*Victoria (2015) 7/10*
15 | 138 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 29 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2016)

The Stanford Prison Experiment is based on true events this kind of movie that raises as many questions as it answers in real experiments.,
A fascinating look at human psychology. Just seeing the authority of the guards and how far they would go. Then the prisoners just taking the abuse as it gets worse and worse. 


*The Stanford Prison Experiment (2015) 5/10*
R | 122 min | Biography, Drama, History | 17 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2016)

Crimson Peak is a visually striking, wonderful tale of manipulation and love with amazing production design and cinematography, and especially incredible work from *Guillermo del Toro*..he is a fame of Pan's Labyrinth...Pacific Rim & Hellboy series..!!!


*Crimson Peak (2015) 6/10*
15 | 119 min | Drama, Fantasy, Horror | 16 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2016)

The year is 1922. The Tracker has the job of pursuing The Fugitive, an aborigine who is suspected of murdering a white woman, as he leads three mounted policemen: The Fanatic, The Follower and also The Veteran across the outback.
The Tracker is one of those rare films that deserves to be called haunting. It tells the sort of story we might find in an action Western, but transforms it into a fable or parable.

*The Tracker (2002) 7/10*
90 min | Drama, History, Western | 8 August 2002


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2016)

The direction is tame and the plot well-trodden in this old-fashioned adventure yarn that's flung out with an endearing boy-scout optimism against the wide-open spaces of early 20th-century New Zealand. Here comes Ray Winstone as Arjan, an embittered Boer who is recruited by the hated Brits to hunt down a Maori whaler (Temuera Morrison) accused of murder. At the start, of course, Arjan regards this fugitive as nothing more than a faceless savage, an animal to be caught and sold. But wait: as the footprints lead him deeper and deeper into the wilderness, the stormclouds lift and the narrative signposts point the way to Respect, to Understanding, and finally to Kinship.


*Tracker (2010) 7/10*
12A | 102 min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 29 April 2011


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2016)

Sister is as bleak and as beautiful as its snowy, mountainous setting.Simon (Kacey Mottet Klein) lives with his older sister (Léa Seydoux) in a housing complex below a luxury Swiss ski resort. With his sister drifting in and out of jobs and relationships,


*Sister (2012)* *7/10*
"L'enfant d'en haut" (original title)
15 | 97 min | Crime, Drama | 26 October 2012


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2016)

A very personal take on Oliver Twist for Polanski, full of emotions, similar to the Pianist, where people look at life through windows, little Oliver on the road gathers all good and positive aspects of life through his adventures.

*Oliver Twist (2005) 7/10*
PG-13 | 130 min | Crime, Drama | 7 October 2005




> _*Oliver Twist* is a 2005 drama film directed by Roman Polanski. The screenplay by Ronald Harwood is based on the 1838 novel of the same titleby Charles Dickens._


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2016)

7th Floor is an Argentinian thriller, directed by *Patxi Amezcua*,Starring *Ricardo Darin* and *Belen Rueda*. Despite the interesting premise and a promising trailer, For the first half of the film I was having a decent time and enjoying the thrilling story, but the resolution and twists in the final 20 minutes or so are very unsatisfying and far fetched. It ruined my entire perception of the film,.



*7th Floor (2013)* *5.5/10*
"Séptimo" (original title)
R | 88 min | Mystery, Thriller | 5 September 2013


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2016)

Murk is a solid psychological thriller without any overt violence and good acting. However, as befalls so many psychological thrillers it tends to fall apart in the last 30 minutes, but still well worth watching. For the first hour or so this is a very solid thriller with some good acting (Nikolaj Lie Kaas is quite excellent) and a pretty intense atmosphere, but in the second half the plot starts to fall apart a little and the conclusion is rather predictable.

*Murk (2005)* *6/10*
"Mørke" (original title)
124 min | Drama, Thriller | 7 October 2005


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2016)

A harrowing 34-day ordeal of survival and endurance, Against The Sun is based on Robert Trumbull's novel The Raft. It's a true story that occurred during the World War II.

*Against the Sun (2014) 6/10*
12 | 100 min | Adventure | 6 March 2015 



> On January 16, 1942, three US Naval Air Force men, airborne in the South Pacific seas, realise that they have strayed away from their course. They don't have enough fuel to get back to their aircraft carrier and the inevitable happens. The aircraft crash lands into the sea and sinks, but not before the three could struggle to cling onto an inflatable rubber raft.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2016)

Bitter Flowers is the first movie in the Norwegian crime series of *Varg Veum*, which consists of 12 movies. All the movies are based on books by *Gunnar Staalesen*.

A girl has gone missing, the police are without a trace, and private investigator Veum decides to solve the case by himself. He discovers a murder, which mysteriously has something to do with the disappearance.

The movie serves an exciting story with some claustrophobic and sinister scenes.


*Varg Veum - Bitre blomster (2007)*
90 min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 28 September 2007 (Norway)





> *Varg Veum* is the central character in a series of crime novels, written by the Norwegian author *Gunnar Staalesen*, about a private detective who lives in Bergen, on the west coast of Norway. The books have been translated into several languages, including English, German, and Swedish.
> 
> *List of Films*
> 
> ...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2016)

The Machine  is a  AI film that is definitely worth a watch for those that enjoy the genre. It has a rather basic idea of a story, but I think despite that it was still well done and quite enjoyable.


*The Machine (2013) 6/10*
15  |  91 min  |  Sci-Fi, Thriller  |  21 March 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2016)

Steven Seagal as a cop who's double-crossed by his partner and then relieved from duty. But a new opportunity presents itself when an old friend hires him to protect his daughter.


*The Keeper (2009) 5/10*
15 | 94 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 3 October 2009


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2016)

The Signal its not definitely for everyone. It has a premise, but there's really top notch organize plot. The acting, for the most part, is top-notch. Brenton Thwaites, hot off the set of "Oculus", gives a very compelling performance, and Laurence Fishburne puts on his best Morpheus impression to unsettling results. The film starts out as a road-trip movie until it's turned upside-down into a sort of jail-break type movie. The first half of the film is very mysterious and intriguing while the second half is more intense. The special effects and cinematography look amazing, Its budget action-packed sci-fi film.


*The Signal (2014) 6.7/10*
15 | 97 min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 27 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2016)

Time travel premise with tons of suspense. The direction from Nacho Vigalondo and performance from Karra Elejalde are brilliant in my opinion and really put the viewer in the centre of the action. An admirable effort that is always compelling. Plenty of unexpected twists. Like a small, intimate B-movie pulled off with amazing puzzles.

*Timecrimes (2007)* *6.5/10*
"Los cronocrímenes" (original title)
15 | 92 min | Horror, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 6 February 2009


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2016)

Sinister 2 is a sequel to the surprise hit, however this film doesn't in any form resemble the word sequel, without creepiness and tense.,


*Sinister 2 (2015) 4.5/10*
15 | 97 min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 21 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2016)

Bad Neighbours is a briskly paced comedy that delivers a really satisfying number of laughs. But it does build to some hilarious scenes and the actors make their characters believable within situations that obviously could never happen in real life.

*Bad Neighbours (2014) 6/10*
"Neighbors" (original title)
15 | 97 min | Comedy | 3 May 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jan 27, 2016)

Being a fan of Brit Marling ....
*I Origins* is a daring, absorbing and though-provoking sci-fi romantic drama whose grand ideas and occasional flashes of greatness pose controversial, hair-raising questions and look for their equally fascinating answers.


*I Origins (2014) 7/10*
15 | 1h 46min | Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi | 25 September 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jan 27, 2016)

I Spit on Your Grave  look a B-grade movie with vengeance...withou tense...Compare to remake of I Spit on Your Grave (2010) was far better.,


*I Spit on Your Grave (1978) 5/10*
Day of the Woman (original title)
(Banned) | 1h 41min | Horror | 22 November 1978


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2016)

Escobar: Paradise Lost, the editing generates excitement and anxiety, creating an interesting and special style that reflects a cinematic signature for Andrea Di Stefano’s impressive début as a director. In addition, the hand held camera movement in every scene makes us feel emotions and sensations. *Benicio Del Toro's* magnetic presence looms over the whole film like a terrifying menace.


*Escobar: Paradise Lost (2014) 6.5/10*
15 | 2h | Crime, Drama, Romance | 21 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2016)

Wolf Totem has some of the most exciting, mind-blowing scenes of nature. Visually stunning autobiographical film involving Mongolians shepherds and wolves, both groups affected by encroaching settlements and bureaucratic regulations enforced by the Communist Party overseers, during the Cultural Revolution in China in the late 1960s. Evidently forgiven for Seven Years in Tibet, Annaud returns to China for this adaptation of Lu Jiamin's autobiographical novel, written under the pseudonym Jiang Rong.


*Wolf Totem (2015) 7/10*
"Espírito de Lobo" (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 1min | Adventure | 19 February 2015


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2016)

Can you tell me which movie was "Zajbaa" was made from? You mentioned in an earlier post but I couldn't find it.
Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Can you tell me which movie was "Zajbaa" was made from? You mentioned in an earlier post but I couldn't find it.
Thanks.


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Can you tell me which movie was "Zajbaa" was made from? You mentioned in an earlier post but I couldn't find it.
> Thanks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



did you mean jazbaa ??
i think jazbaa was a remake of the korean movie seven days.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2016)

Also its mentioned clearly in its wikipedia page.
Jazbaa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


> It is a remake of the 2007 South Korean film Seven Days


----------



## shreeux (Jan 30, 2016)

12 Rounds 3: Lockdown...There is no game in 12 rounds only shooting 12 rounds, insane plot...Its just Lockdown in building like Die hard other than nothing else............!!!*



12 Rounds 3: Lockdown (2015) 5/10*
15 | 1h 30min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 11 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

Being a fan of "Bad Guy","The Coast Guard,", "Summer, Autumn, Winter... and Spring" , "3-Iron ","Dream","Pieta","Moebius"....


Kim Ki Duk is one of the rare contemporary directors who use silence immaculately..Always his  cinematography and background will scores beautiful. One of Kim Ki Duk greatest strengths is to keep the audiences guessing...He starts off in one direction and then goes off track altogether. But this film end was not effective.,



*The Bow (2005) 6.5/10*
Hwal (original title)
15 | 1h 30min | Drama, Romance | 12 May 2005


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

Its true story of French high-wire artist Philippe Petit's attempt to cross the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center in 1974.

The Walk feels strangely groovy in its recreation of such a miraculous feat.  It is as much a remembrance to the towers as it is a story of a wire walker.

*The Walk (2015) 7/10*
PG | 2h 3min | Adventure, Biography, Drama | 9 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

Little Boy is a family friendly faith-based film, a lot of memorable and funny moments. I liked the relationship between the little boy and his father, but also the relationship between the boy and his brother was interesting and gripping.These films aim so hard at being inspirational, that they end up accomplishing the opposite. 

*Little Boy (2015) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Comedy, Drama, War | 24 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

The Age of Adaline is a non-ageing miracle and full of predictable twists and the romantic story is a bit rushed. Blake Lively did good job.,

*The Age of Adaline (2015) 6.8*
12A | 1h 52min | Drama, Fantasy, Romance | 8 May 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

Memories of the Sword the visuals dazzle and the emotional temperature boils. A visually arresting but vacuous, instantly forgettable period martial-arts romance.


*Memories of the Sword (2015) 6/10*
Hyeomnyeo: Kar-ui gi-eok (original title)
2h | Action, Drama, History | 13 August 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

A very thin plot story is a perfectly acceptable and unsurprisingly terrific actions. Scott Adkins is a very entertaining little action flick with some killer fight scenes. 

*Close Range (2015) 5.5/10*
1h 20min | Action, Crime | 11 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2016)

Being a fan of "The Deer Hunter " by Michael Cimino.,

An escaped con on the run from the law moves into a married couple's home and takes over their lives.

*Desperate Hours (1990) 5/10*
15 | 1h 45min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 29 March 1991



> Desperate Hours is a 1990 remake of the 1955 William Wyler crime drama of the same title. Both films are based on the novel by Joseph Hayes,


----------



## justgothere (Feb 2, 2016)

No country for old men...  A must watch 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

Hammer of the Gods as a dark ages story with heavy focus on swordplay and gratuitous blood and carnage. In 871 AD, poor script lookalike B-grade movie lazy fight scenes without vengeance., 

*Hammer of the Gods (2013) 3.5/10*
18 | 1h 39min | Action, Adventure, History | 30 August 2013


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

justgothere said:


> No country for old men...  A must watch



Yes, Already reviewed...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

An unprecedented blend of real-life heroism and original filmmaking, Act of Valor stars a group of active-duty U.S. Navy SEALs in a film like no other in Hollywood's history. A fictionalized account of real life Navy SEAL operations, Act of Valor features a gripping story that takes audiences on an adrenaline-fueled, edge-of-their-seat journey.

*Act of Valor (2012) 6/10*
15 | 1h 50min | Action, Thriller, War | 23 March 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

*Jee-woon Kim* is a director and writer, known for I Saw the Devil (2010), A Tale of Two Sisters (2003) and The Good, the Bad, the Weird (2008).,

A Bittersweet Life is yet another stylish Korean revenge thriller.,

*A Bittersweet Life (2005) 8/10*
Dalkomhan insaeng (original title)
18 | 2h | Action, Crime, Drama | 20 January 2006


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

Camp X-Ray, the division between prisoner and guard in Guantanamo Bay, the isolation and restrictions instilled on the prisoners, depriving them of the fundamentals of actual living, Pure drama well performanced by Kristen Stewart & Peyman Moaadi,



*Camp X-Ray (2014) 5/10*
15 | 1h 57min | Drama, War | 17 October 2014


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2016)

It Based on true events...Everest disaster movie, from the spectacular cinematography, the great performances. An absolutely brutal film about the needless loss of human life when man doesn't show nature enough respect. This film had me a wreck by the the end of it, even though I knew where the story was going the film took me through a whole glut of emotions from joy and sadness to even anger that these brave men and women really should have known better.

*Everest (2015) 7/10*
12A | 2h 1min | Adventure, Biography, Drama | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2016)

Elite Squad a brutal, unwavering & violent dive into the criminal underworld existing within the slums of Rio de Janeiro, Elite Squad is a semi-fictional and high octane Spec Ops action flick,account of Brazil's own SWAT team, known as BOPE.,

*Elite Squad (2007) 8/10*
Tropa de Elite (original title)
18 | 1h 55min | Action, Crime, Drama | 8 August 2008


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2016)

Elite Squad: The Enemy Within...continues the semi-fictional tale of BOPE, Rio de Janeiro's Special Police Operations Squad, and follows the journey of its former leader who is promoted to a high-ranking security officer following a prison riot but soon finds himself standing against a new enemy that has the ruling government's support.

*Elite Squad: The Enemy Within (2010) 8/10*
Tropa de Elite 2: O Inimigo Agora é Outro (original title)
18 | 1h 55min | Action, Crime, Drama | 12 August 2011


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2016)

Vetrimaaran being a fame of "Polladhavan" and winning National Award for "Aadukalam," 
is back with his third official release as director and his first in last five years, which is inspired from a book Lock Up written by Coimbatore-based auto rickshaw driver M Chandra Kumar. The book is based on author’s first-hand account of existing interrogation techniques and brutality in the police department, and how they frame innocent people to admit to crimes they never committed through custodial torture. 


Every scene is a bitter reminder that there is a system out there that exists and if you are caught in it, how it might just be impossible for you to escape.

*Visaaranai (2015) 8/10*
1h 46min | Drama | 5 February 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2016)

Bangalore Naatkal is a official remake of the 2014 Blockbuster Malayalam film Bangalore Days written and directed by Anjali Menon. 

The story of three cousins,their relationships, struggles, adaptation and pursuit of a congenial way to survive.Parvathy and Saranya Ponvannan turn out to be the top scorers.But down by original essence and casual performances.

*Bangalore Naatkal (2016) 6/10*
PG | 2h 36min | Comedy, Drama | 5 February 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2016)

Sherlock: The Abominable Bride was a bold and brave way to mix up the Sherlock formula that might have been a little too ingenious for its own good. The period stuff was great, but when it started crossing over with present-day Sherlock the episode didn't really work.

*Sherlock: The Abominable Bride  6/10*
Mystery | Episode aired 1 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2016)

Son of a Gun benefits from polished editing, good direction and commendable performance by Ewan McCGregor. Some pieces of action and make this an enjoyable movie.

*Son of a Gun (2014)*
15 | 1h 48min | Action, Crime, Drama | 30 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2016)

Carancho is entertaining and at the same time disturbing look at the road accident/insurance corruption business in Buenos Aires. The plot based on perpetual darkness with both characters existing solely for the nighttime (one group attempting to save lives and other group has trying to profit from them) which gives the film a strong visual identity.

*Carancho (2010) 6/10*
15 | 1h 47min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 2 March 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2016)

Bridge of Spies was a very good drama another history movie based on a true story, a little preachy, but interesting.

*Bridge of Spies (2015) 6/10*
12A | 2h 22min | Biography, Drama, Thriller | 27 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2016)

Connected inspiration of Cellular (2004)...Pretty suspenseful, but not always realistic. Plot and acting was excellent. Enjoyed.


*Connected (2008) 6/10*
Bo chi tung wah (original title)
15 | 1h 50min | Action | 25 September 2008


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2016)

The 33 its a Based on a true story about the collapse at the mine in San Jose, Chile that left 33 miners isolated underground for 69 days.

*The 33 (2015) 6/10*
12A | 2h 7min | Biography, Drama, History | 29 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2016)

The Front Line... In 1951 ceasefire is declared, but two remaining armies fought their final battle on the front line Towards the end of the Korean War,tells of the gruesome final days at what would become the border between North and South Korea. 


*The Front Line (2011) 7.5/10*
Go-ji-jeon (original title)
15 | 2h 13min | Drama, History, War | 20 July 2011


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2016)

Headhunters is a clever and tense cat-and-mouse thriller. A great Norwegian crime/thriller, very entertaining. Well acted from everyone involved, interesting story.The escalation between the two leads unfolds in such an engaging way.
*
Headhunters (2011) 8/10*
Hodejegerne (original title)
15 | 1h 40min | Crime, Thriller | 6 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2016)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada is a modern western, a story of loneliness, revenge, redemption, and friendship. After Estrada (Julio Cedillo) is accidently shot dead by a Border Controlman, his friend, a modern cowboy played by Lee Jones captures his killer and forces him on a bizarre trek by foot and by horse with the corpse to Mexico to give his friend the burial he wanted.


*The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (2005) 6.5/10*
15 | 2h 1min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 31 March 2006


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2016)

Being a fame of Unbreakable and The Sixth Sense by M. Night Shyamalan. 
The Visit does not provide a satisfying with twist & thrills, Its lookalike spooky movies.


*The Visit (2015) 4/10*
15 | 1h 34min | Horror, Thriller | 9 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2016)

Deja Vu means described the sensation of seeing or experiencing something you feel you've already seen or experienced before. Movies have created all sorts of mystical contexts or explanations for it (one of my particular favorites came from The Matrix) but Tony Scott's latest offering has a new take on the concept. For this film he tosses in a heavy dose of sci-fi to give the phenomenon of Deja Vu an intriguing techno-edge. There's also plenty of good humor and a twist of romance,  Denzel Washington did amazing job asusual.

*Deja Vu (2006) 7.5/10*
12A | 2h 6min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 15 December 2006


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorority Row is a regular slasher-sorority pick, might be utterly lacking in suspense, surprises, and twist. A decent remake from slasher series.,

*Sorority Row (2009) 4.5/10*
18 | 1h 41min | Horror, Mystery | 9 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2016)

Battleship, an epic-scaled action-adventure that unfolds across the seas, in the skies and over land as our planet fights for survival against a superior force. Inspired by Hasbro's classic naval combat game.

*Battleship (2012) 6.5/10*
12A | 2h 11min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 11 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2016)

Underworld: Awakening fourth in the series and the ideas have definitely dried up. After being held in a coma-like state for fifteen years, vampire Selene learns that she has a fourteen-year-old vampire/Lycan hybrid daughter named Nissa, and when she finds her, they must stop BioCom from creating super Lycans that will kill them all.



*Underworld: Awakening (2012) 6/10*
18 | 1h 28min | Action, Fantasy, Horror | 20 January 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

*SETHUPATHI 5.5/10*

*Miruthan 5/10 (First Tamil zombie Film)*


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

Battleship is a big, loud sci-fi action will lookalike "Transformers" & "Starship Troopers".,
*
Battleship (2012) 6/10*
12A | 2h 11min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 11 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

An inferior sequel, to a dark superhero movie that few people other than me seemed to really enjoy, Which provides both the best and worst moments. The plot is pretty dull, the action unexciting, and not even the special effects help to liven things up.

*Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance (2011) 5/10*
12A | 1h 36min | Action, Fantasy, Thriller | 17 February 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

Lockout have spun the Die Hard model,follows a falsely convicted ex-government agent , Set in the near future,whose one chance at obtaining freedom lies in the dangerous mission of rescuing the President's daughter from rioting convicts at an outer space maximum security prison.

*Lockout (2012) 6/10*
15 | 1h 35min | Action, Drama, Sci-Fi | 20 April 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

THE REAPING was one of the few Dark Castle movies to come and go without much noise.Pretty freaky battle between good and evil and the 10 biblical plagues. Hillary Swank has the starring role as she investigates the strange going ons in deep Louisiana. Nice support from Idris Elba and The Governor David Morressey. 

*The Reaping (2007) 6.5/10*
15 | 1h 39min | Horror, Thriller | 20 April 2007


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2016)

A Girl at My Door, the remarkable first feature film from Korean director July Jung is a brave and sharply observed drama about the ugly side of small town prejudices and thought-provoking inconvenient truths.

*A Girl at My Door (2014) 6.5/10*
Dohee-ya (original title)
18 | 1h 59min | Drama | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2016)

This third instalment. Jason Statham goes through the by now familiar moves, impeccably dressed even though he looses his jacket, shirt, and tie in a massive fight scene against some goons. Everything feels a notch down from Transporter 2 - the car chases, the villains, the fights. However, it is beautifully filmed, high-octane constant action rubbish, with a very engaging Jason Statham in the lead role and is entertaining while not being memorable.

*Transporter 3 (2008) 6/10*
15 | 1h 44min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 5 December 2008


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2016)

shreeux said:


> A Girl at My Door, the remarkable first feature film from Korean director July Jung is a brave and sharply observed drama about the ugly side of small town prejudices and thought-provoking inconvenient truths.
> 
> *A Girl at My Door (2014) 6.5/10*
> Dohee-ya (original title)
> 18 | 1h 59min | Drama | 18 September 2015



This is just so good. 8-9/10 from me.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> This is just so good. 8-9/10 from me.



ok,..But this script going around with two main character, like travelling surface on water without deep confusing plot also cops helps the crimes.,


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2016)

The whole theme of "White Tiger" is tanks. A tank driver miraculously survives being burned to a black piece of coal and then claims he can talk to tanks and believes in a tank god. While the Russians fight back the German nazis in WWII a mysterious white tank occasionally appears like a ghost and kills the Russians soldiers without them seeing it coming. So the hunt for the mysterious eponymous White Tiger begins lead by tank.

*White Tiger (2012) 6.5/10*
Belyy tigr (original title)
12 | 1h 44min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 3 May 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2016)

A Polish thriller about a sibling who returns to his hometown after 20 years in America and finds his younger brother in the midst of a hostile environment. The ultimate subject matter at the heart of the story is nothing new but it is set up nicely and well executed. Once the mystery begins to be revealed, however, it does take a bit too long to play out.


*Aftermath (2012) 6/10*
Poklosie (original title)
1h 47min | Drama, Thriller | 9 November 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2016)

Based on Thomas Hardy’s classic novel Tess of the D’Urbervilles, ‘Trishna’ tells the story of one woman whose life is destroyed by a combination of love and circumstances. Set in contemporary Rajasthan, Trishna (Freida Pinto) did lead actress quite beautifully and really fantastic job. 


*Trishna (2011) 7/10*
15 | 1h 57min | Drama | 9 March 2012


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2016)

Nothing But The Truth is one of those rare films that manages to walk a straight line and still be groundbreaking. Rod Lurie's masterful script combined with the commanding performances from the entire ensemble create a piece where each piece of dialogue is razor sharp and rips off of the screen. Excellent performances from Beckinsale.

*Nothing But the Truth (2008) 7/10*
15 | 1h 48min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 29 July 2009


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2016)

Malèna a truly extraordinary film by *Giuseppe Tornatore* brings about the joy and the fun of growing up as a boy, Monica Bellucci lead title role, is a walking shadow of not only erotism, allure and rude grace, but also disgrace and suffering. So that you too can see how much beauty can be one's downfall. How no one can outrun being mistreated and misunderstood. How no one can outrun being hurt while hurting.The role is almost mute, but there's so much in her eyes to be seen and understood, a life of grievance, pain, imprisonment of the heart.

*Malèna (2000) 8.5/10*
15 | 1h 49min | Drama, Romance, War | 16 March 2001


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2016)

*Giuseppe Tornatore´s "Cinema Paradiso"* is a beautifully crafted tale about love, loss, friendship & movies and recounts the childhood of a filmmaker when he fell in love with motion pictures at his village's theater & formed a deep friendship with the theater's projectionist. Beautiful all around in music,cinematography, acting, editing, story, etc.

Must Watch Directors.Cut Runtime : 02:53:31

*Cinema Paradiso (1988) 9/10*
Nuovo Cinema Paradiso (original title)
PG | 2h 35min | Drama | 17 November 1988


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2016)

Being a fame of "*Cinema Paradiso (1988)*" & "*Malèna (2000)*"

*Giuseppe Tornatore's * suspenseful thriller "The Unknown Woman" won five David di Donatello's for Best Film, Best Director, Best Actress, Best Music, and Best Cinematography. Irena, a Ukrainian woman coming to Italy looking for a job as a maid. She does everything she to become a beloved nanny for an adorable little girl Thea. However, that is just the very beginning of her unknown journey.

A perfectly constructed thriller. extremely well photographed. the characters are fascinating and the tension is well played throughout the entire runtime.


*The Unknown Woman (2006) 8/10*
La sconosciuta (original title)
18 | 1h 58min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 20 October 2006


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2016)

A MASTER OF POSSESSION. A CRIME OF OBSESSION
Hitchcockian feast of famed Italian director* Giuseppe Tornatore*, is more than anything made fascinating by its outer shell. On its inside we get a rather simple and twisty story of a meticulous art appraiser getting wrapped in mystery. Geoffrey Rush is excellent in the movie. He gets outstanding support from Sylvia Hoeks, Donald Sutherland and Jim Sturgess.


*Deception (2013) Aka:The Best Offer 8/10*
La migliore offerta (original title)
15 | 2h 11min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 1 January 2013


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2016)

Simply good classical Hollywood filmmaking highlighting an important true story. It was only a matter of time before director Tom McCarthy made his true break-out film an intriguing investigative genre about the importance of journalism and the infestation of corruption in even the most sacred places.

*Spotlight (2015) 6/10*
15 | 2h 8min | Biography, Drama, History | 29 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2016)

A powerful drama that is sure to keep your attention and your emotions locked in an unyielding grip, Lenny Abrahamson's Room is, without question, one of the best films of the year.



*Room (2015) 8.5/10*
15 | 1h 58min | Drama | 15 January 2016 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2016)

Turns out Night Train is a low budget thriller. You can see several scenes where the train is animated as it cruises through the snowy countryside. But that doesn’t take away from the storyline or the big twist.


*Night Train (2009) 6/10*
R | 1h 23min | Action, Crime, Mystery | 30 April 2009


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2016)

It is rare for a film to so perfectly ape the detail of a documentary without letting its mask fall once, especially one that is trying to incorporate a fictional ghost story.

*Lake Mungo (2008) 5/10*
15 | 1h 27min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 18 June 2008


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2016)

The Dressmaker is Funny, dark, ridiculous, well scripted, beautifully acted, a bit of a mess, and full of charming and horrifying moments.  The film's stunning evocative cinematography and gorgeous performances lend themselves to Australian cinema's singular intense affair with landscape and extreme human behaviour.

*The Dressmaker (2015) 6.5/10*
12A | 1h 58min | Drama | 20 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2016)

The Client is a fast-paced crime and courtroom thriller starring Ha Jung-woo as attorney of a man accused of killing his wife.



*The Client (2011) 7.5/10*
Eui-roi-in (original title)
2h 3min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 29 September 2011 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2016)

As far as derivative crime sagas go, Paul Borghese's Once Upon a Time in Brooklyn might represent the new gold standard of shameless barrel-scraping. Thematic strands of everything from Brian de Palma's Scarface, the Godfather films, and Martin Scorsese's entire filmography...Goodfellas, The Departed, and Mean Streets, in particular, find their way into his drama,


*Once Upon a Time in Brooklyn (2013) 3/10*
Goat (original title)
R | 1h 56min | Action, Crime | 21 May 2013 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 29, 2016)

Whiteout could have been a silent movie.Based on a graphic novel by Greg Rucka, movie has a unique setting in the frozen, deadly remote wastes of Antarctica. But that's not enough to make up for an entirely familiar plot, with Kate Beckinsale trying to catch a killer among a small pool of suspects that includes someone close to her. 


*Whiteout (2009) 6.2/10*
15 | 1h 41min | Action, Crime, Mystery | 11 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2016)

Wrath of the Titans picks up about a decade after Clash of the Titans, where we find Kraken-slaying demigod Perseus (Sam Worthington) having traded his sword for the mundane life of a fisherman and father to his son, Helius. the story was weak, not enough details to the movie, but the special effects to the film were on point including on Kronos. the cast to the Wrath film were good, the actions or battles were great.


*Wrath of the Titans (2012) 6/10*
12A | 1h 39min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 30 March 2012


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2016)

HIS GREATEST STORY WAS THE ONE HE COULD NEVER TELL....
In 1857, at the height of his fame and fortune, novelist and social critic Charles Dickens meets and falls in love with teenage stage actress Nelly Ternan. 

The Invisible Woman, the second directorial effort of Ralph Fiennes, is a beautifully polished tale of the private life of one of histories greatest writers Charles Dickens, played by Fiennes himself.


*The Invisible Woman (2013)*
12A | 1h 51min | Biography, Drama, History | 21 February 2014


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2016)

*SOMETIMES DEAD DOES NOT MEAN GONE....*


The Awakening really is just a solid ghost story with tense. Scar scenes couple of times which was nice because that rarely happens, and there's a nice twist followed by a somewhat ambiguous ending

*The Awakening (2011) 6.8*
15 | 1h 47min | Horror, Thriller | 11 November 2011


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2016)

This adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs’ pulp cosmic opera A Princess Of Mars has been almost a century in the making. Which puts the movie in the unique and not entirely comfortable position of feeling both incredibly familiar and oddly novel. Like Avatar, the hokey plot concerns a capable, manly Earthling loving, fighting and learning from the restless natives. 

*John Carter (2012) 6.2/10*
12A | 2h 12min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 9 March 2012


----------



## icebags (Mar 2, 2016)

^ John Carter 7.5/10 

caz the movie was quite unique in concepts and presentation & also was very enjoyable.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ John Carter 7.5/10
> 
> caz the movie was quite unique in concepts and presentation & also was very enjoyable.



Agreed, Its good entertin, But seen lot of movies like this, also predictable nothing special for me...!!!


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2016)

^similar movies like ? examples .....


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^similar movies like ? examples .....



The made of John Carter is key elements of everything from Avatar,Indiana Jones series......


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2016)

I Choose this film for watching because of *Marjane Satrapi*...She's going to be direct "*The Extraordinary Journey of the Fakir (2017)*" also select main role for Indian film actor,*Dhanush*. So before that watch all her 4 films.



> _Romain Puertolas (born 1975) is a French author. He is most noted for the bestselling French novel *The Extraordinary Journey of the Fakir* Who Got Trapped in an Ikea Wardrobe, which has been translated into English and has become an international bestseller sold in 36 nations. This novel sold over 100,000 copies in France by August 2014 and topped French bestseller lists._





The Voices is a bizarre dark comedy starring Ryan Reynolds in one of his best performances to date. It is directed by *Marjane Satrapi* who’s better known for her Iranian Oscar nominated animated film *Persepolis*. 



*The Voices (2014) 5.5/10*
15 | 1h 43min | Comedy, Crime, Horror | 20 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2016)

THIS IS A TRUE STORY....

The film, adapted from the Michael Lewis book The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine, is about the events leading up to the US subprime mortgage crisis and the implosion of the global economy in 2008. 

This is not a movie...Its a Video tutorial learn form past...Some of the economic key terms briefly and explained for the average audience. 


*The Big Short (2015) 6.5/10*
15 | 2h 10min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 22 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2016)

Hong Won-chan, as a collaborator on the screenplays for Na Hong-jin’s stylishly violent thrillers “The Chaser” and “The Yellow Sea,” With the thriller/horror “Office,” Hong’s debut feature as director,  a wicked satire on office politics and corporate hierarchies. Here, Hong finds that nondescript office interiors are places conducive to as much (literal) backstabbing and cutthroat behavior as streets and back alleyways. And while combining this satire with slasher-movie thrills can create a sometimes unstable mixture, “Office” is a witty, perceptive and handsomely mounted film that proves Hong to be a filmmaker of considerable promise..

*Office (2015) 6/10*
O piseu (original title)
1h 51min | Thriller | 27 August 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2016)

Written by Kim ki-Duk, Rough Play tells the story of Oh Young, a struggling young actor in Korea. As a story about the rise and fall in the heartless world of entertainment business, “Rough Play” is naturally an unpleasant film to watch. Although it becomes a little more interesting later thanks to its few good supporting performances.

*Rough Play (2013) 5/10*
Baeuneun baeuda (original title)
1h 38min | Drama | 24 October 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2016)

Based on True Events....The story of Danish painter Einar Wegener, one of the first recipients of gender reassignment surgery.
The Danish Girl portrays beautifully the struggles of the very first trans-gender person. It's an absolute masterpiece. Alicia Vikander's acting was stunning, but Eddie Redmayne's is a fantastic actor, no doubt, but Lili was just shy and smiley all the time, even at moments of great disturbance.

*The Danish Girl (2015) 7.5/10*
15 | 1h 59min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 1 January 2016 (UK


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2016)

Protégé a slow burning concoction of combustible elements that never actually explodes. Dealing with an undercover cop working under a drug-boss Andy Lau, he encounters a neighbour addicted to the product he helps produce (as an undercover of course) and the effect the trade he has been working to destroy has on the unseen.

*Protégé (2007) 7.5/10*
Moon to (original title)
18 | 1h 46min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 18 April 2008


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2016)

Tell-Tale is inspired by the Edgar Allan Poe short story "The Tell-Tale Heart", and it is the tale of a man who recently had had a heart transplant. That heart belonged to a man who was murdered and that particular heart is taking control over his body to exact vengeance on those who were responsible for killing its previous owner.

*Tell-Tale (2009) 6/10*
R | 1h 33min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 31 December 2009


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

Secret in Their Eyes adaptation of an Oscar-winning Argentine thriller "El secreto de sus ojos-2009"
A tight-knit team of FBI investigators, along with their District Attorney supervisor, is suddenly torn apart when they discover that one of their own teenage daughters has been brutally murdered.

*
Secret in Their Eyes (2015)*
*15 | 1h 51min | Mystery, Thriller | 26 February 2016 (UK)*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

Tazza: The Hidden Card..movie was bit too long..Its inspire of "Tazza: The High Rollers (2006)" .
Its a stylish, smart and sexy film about the seductive and dangerous world of gambling. For a film that is about a cruel and seedy underworld, the cinematography is surprisingly beautiful.


*Tazza: The Hidden Card (2014) 6.5/10*
Tajja: sineui son (original title)
2h 27min | Crime, Drama | 3 September 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

NO ONE COMES UP HERE WITHOUT A DAMN GOOD REASON....The Hateful Eight set in the post-Civil War era, the movie pits a group of criminals and criminally brutal lawmen against each other in a snowbound Wyoming cabin. Tarantino takes his sweet time assembling his core cast. 


*The Hateful Eight (2015) 7/10*
18 | 3h 7min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 8 January 2016 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2016)

The success of *The Secret in Their Eyes-*"El secreto de sus ojos-2009", Ricardo Darin stars in another criminal suspense thriller that attempts to recreate that similar slow building atmosphere. Directed by Hernan Goldfrid, Thesis on a Homicide, begins with a lot of promise thanks in large part to Darin’s charismatic performance as Roberto Bermudez, a criminal law specialist who is teaching a two month course to recent graduate lawyers.

*Thesis on a Homicide (2013) 6/10*
Tesis sobre un homicidio (original title)
1h 46min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 17 January 2013


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

Exposed confused scripted and beyond confused collection of subplots, all of which feel dull, tacked-on, and completely useless, Exposed is a poorly put together drama that wastes the talents of Keanu Reeves and Ana de Armas.

*Exposed (2016) 4.5/10*
15 | 1h 42min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 26 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2016)

Ip Man 3 the third original sequel,Donnie Yen and director Wilson Yip reunite for a third round of wing chun-related action, this time detailing the grandmaster Ip Man’s clash with a corrupt American property tycoon played by Mike Tyson. But there is grip on plot little bit sluggish.,


*Ip Man 3 (2015) 6.5/10*
Yip Man 3 (original title)
12A | 1h 45min | Action, Biography, Drama | 15 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2016)

Based on True story of Dr. Bennet Omalu, played in this movie by Will Smith, A somewhat formulaic but extremely well made film about exacting justice.,


*Concussion (2015) 6/10*
12A | 2h 3min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 12 February 2016 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2016)

> SOME PEOPLE CHANGE YOUR LIFE FOREVER....



The adaptation of Patricia Highsmith’s 1952 novel The Price of Salt doesn’t put a foot wrong. From Phyllis Nagy’s alluringly uncluttered script to Cate Blanchett’s sturdily tremulous performance as a society woman with everything to lose, this brilliantly captures the thrills, tears and fears of forbidden love. Breathtaking—every bit emotionally brilliant as it is visually stunning. Todd Haynes has crafted a masterpiece with the very capable help of Phyllis Nagy’s script - and two career-best performances from Cate Blanchett and Rooney Mara.


*Carol (2015) 7/10*
15 | 1h 58min | Drama, Romance | 27 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2016)

In search of a hotel for the night, a young couple gets stuck in a road maze, and seem to go round in circles, just like in the Blair witch project, but then in a car.The suspense and jumps comes from fear of the dark, the shadows, and the what weird thing is going to happen next. Kept me jumping throughout. When the game of cat and mouse escalates between Tom, Lucy, and the crazy

*In Fear (2013) 6/10*
15 | 1h 25min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 15 November 2013


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2016)

The Silent War a thriller set in the 1950s and adapted from the novel "Year Suan/Plot Against" by May Jia. 
A blind assistant to a piano tuner who is recruited as a spy due to his exceptional sense of hearing and must help put an end to the revolt and chaos after the establishment of the People's Republic of China.


*The Silent War (2012) 6/10*
Ting feng zhe (original title)
2h | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 7 August 2012


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2016)

The Accused received phenomenal critical acclaim and success. Jodie Foster, of course, won an Oscar for her extraordinary portrayal of rape victim Sarah Tobias — a role which was originally offered to, and turned down by, Kelly McGillis, herself the survivor of a rape. Instead, McGillis elected to play Kathryn Murphy, the deputy D.A. who takes on Sarah's case.


*The Accused (1988) 7/10*
18 | 1h 51min | Crime, Drama | 14 October 1988


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2016)

ooh ok Im liking In Fear


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2016)

Dead Man Walking is a film that explores the unique and unexpected bond formed between a Catholic nun and a convicted murderer on Death Row. Tim Robbins adapted the screenplay from Sister Helen Prejean’s nonfictional book of the same name, and he also directed this inspirational spiritual drama that avoids being one sided and preachy by approaching the material through several different viewpoints.Susan Sarandon won an Oscar for best actress in a leading Role. 

*Dead Man Walking (1995) 7/10*
15 | 2h 2min | Crime, Drama | 29 March 1996


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ooh ok Im liking In Fear



Also you may like this...Its better than "In Fear" for me...:cool_NF:

*Wind Chill (2007)
15 | 1h 31min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 3 August 2007*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2016)

Nine Queens  a very clever plot that unfolds at the very last moment. The ending was well orchestrated, and it didn't treat the audience like idiots with lazy flashbacks.


*Nine Queens (2000) 7/10*
Nueve reinas (original title)
15 | 1h 54min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 12 July 2002


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2016)

*THE LIVING WILL ALWAYS BE MORE DANGEROUS THAN THE DEAD.....*

"Guillermo del Toro" Being a fame of Hellboy sequels,Pacific Rim,Crimson Peak.The Devil's Backbone story is set during the Spanish civil war and centres on a boy who arrives at a home for orphans in a remote part of Spain.


*The Devil's Backbone (2001) 6.5\10*
l espinazo del diablo (original title)
15 | 1h 46min | Drama, Fantasy, Horror | 30 November 2001


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

Russell Crowe brings a soulful intensity to the dad who cherishes his daughter almost as much as he does his writing career. Amanda Seyfried's performance is heartfelt and brave in its way but the script doesn't help them. It is lines such as "Men can survive without love but not us women" that make this film such a stinker.

*Fathers and Daughters (2015) 7/10*
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]15 | 1h 56min | Drama | 13 November 2015[/FONT]


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

The Disappearance of Lenka Wood its lookalike b-grade, with solid end without tense..!!!

*The Disappearance of Lenka Wood (2014) 4/10*
1h 13min | Crime | 15 May 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2016)

Robert Redford stars in this drama prison movie. He plays experienced and decorated Lieutenant General Eugene Irwin who is sent to serve his sentence in a military prison run by Colonel.

*The Last Castle (2001) 6.5/10*
15 | 2h 11min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 4 January 2002


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2016)

THE GREAT GATSBY, F. Scott Fitzgerald’s third book, stands as the supreme achievement of his career. A very faithful adaptation that, Visually stunning,with all its glamorous costume and production design, As usual DiCaprio played well on own style and over all good treat.


*The Great Gatsby (2013) 7/10*
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]12A | 2h 23min | Drama, Romance | 16 May 2013[/FONT]


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2016)

Twice Born, a depressing melodrama with epic ambitions, follows Gemma (Penélope Cruz) as she returns with her son, Pietro (Pietro Catellitto), to a now-peaceful Sarajevo after having left her war-torn homeland 16 years ago with him in her arms. Twisty mystery involving lost love and problematic paternity.

*Twice Born (2012) 7\10*
Venuto al mondo (original title)
R | 2h 7min | Drama, Romance, War | 6 December 2013 




> *A STORY OF LOVE. A STORY OF WAR. A STORY OF LIFE....*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2016)

*IT WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME.....*

A Norwegian disaster movie from Roar Uthaug, the director being a fame of *Cold Prey*.
The Wave is a fictional event but rooted within reality as a serious catastrophe that has happened in the past, as a small town sits aside a giant fjord which if disturbed in the most extreme manner causes a huge wave to smash everything to pieces.

*The Wave (2015) 6\10*
Bølgen (original title)
R | 1h 44min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 4 March 2016



Spoiler



*Cold Prey 1&2 *its must watch films


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2016)

The sequel to 'Divergent' improves on the original — but not by much

*Insurgent (2015) 6\10*
12A | 1h 59min | Adventure, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 19 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2016)

Anger at the tip of your nose does no good to anyone. Its not my finding but a simple truth. Sameer Thahir‘s Kali has an angry young man as its protagonist who looses his temper at the slightest of provocation. Kali is a decent movie to watch with Dulquer Salman and Sai Pallavi of *Premam *fame taking the film forward sharing a good on screen chemistry between them.

*Kali (2016) 6.5\10*
Romance, Thriller | 26 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2016)

Norwegian director *Roar Uthaug*  being a fame of  Cold Prey (2006) & The Wave (2015) noe reunites with Ingrid Bolsø Berdal, the star of his break through movie "Cold Prey", to bring you a grim tale in the beautiful lands of Norway. The landscapes are absolutely stunning and the cinematography manages to it perfectly capture every last drop of this beautiful nature. The characters are more three dimensional than you'd expect and Ingrid Bolsø Berdal delivers a good performance.


*Escape (2012) 6.5\10*
Flukt (original title)
15 | 1h 18min | Action, History, Thriller | 28 September 2012


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2016)

The faith-based action drama throughout the story, there are ominous indications that something strange is about to occur. Then an unnatural flash in the sky, followed by a crippling series of earthquakes, 

*Revelation Road: The Beginning of the End (2013) 4.5\10*
1h 28min | Action | 20 March 2013


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2016)

Retribution follows a man with a grudge as he enacts his revenge on the sketchy banker that screwed him financially; past the well-executed technical frills, essentially what we have is an impersonal, thinly written script and a lazy, half-baked attempt at social commentary that can’t really sustain itself much farther than the halfway point.


*Retribution (2015) 6.5\10*
El desconocido (original title)
1h 42min | Thriller | 25 September 2015


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2016)

Bro are you the only one who supposed to post here or we can share our views on the movies you watched or listed by you?
Sollungen Thalaiva


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Bro are you the only one who supposed to post here or we can share our views on the movies you watched or listed by you?
> Sollungen Thalaiva



No problem...Go Head...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2016)

The story unfolds the life of family court lawyer Adv. Louis Pothen and his wife and dancer Vasuki. An unexpected problem affects the whole family and the consequent efforts of Louis Pothen to solve the issue form the the plot of the movie.,

*Puthiya Niyamam (2016) 5.5\10
15 | 2h 12min | Thriller | 12 February 2016*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2016)

Natalie Portman's long-delayed and troubled production, both producing and starring as the gunslinger. Feminist western genre movie without tense.,

*Jane Got a Gun (2015) 5.5\10*
15 | 1h 38min | Action, Drama, Western | 22 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2016)

Based on true events the story follows the a platoon, An impressively staged film, for its $4 million budget, that focusses on the struggle of a small platoon and their survival along the Nightmarish Kokoda trail while trying to guard the Kokoda path leading to Port Moresby. 

*Kokoda: 39th Battalion (2006) 7/10*
Kokoda (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 32min | Action, Drama, War | 2007


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2016)

The Keeping Room some great moments, emotional moments and tense moments- with the three female leads pushing this movie along. Brit Marling's this brutal & beautiful feminist south-western. Cold Mountain meets Straw Dogs. 

*The Keeping Room (2014) 6/10*
15 | 1h 35min | Drama | 17 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2016)

Based on True Events...a good story with the warmth of human pain. There is nothing much to surprise us, but then it gives us a deep aesthetic satisfaction...!!!

*Jacobinte Swargarajyam (2016) 7/10*
Drama, Family | 8 April 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2016)

From the director of Apollo 13, A Beautiful Mind & Rush, In the Heart of the Sea arrives as a thrilling voyage that attempts to bring on screen the epic real-life story of disaster & survival that inspired the myth Moby Dick and while this fable benefits from its kinetic direction, dynamic camerawork, frenzied editing & sincere performances, it still finds its heart somewhat lost at sea.


*In the Heart of the Sea (2015) 7/10*
12A | 2h 2min | Action, Adventure, Biography | 26 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2016)

Backtrack follows the story of a troubled psychotherapist, Adrien Brody, clearly in need of one himself, where recent events trigger an even darker fact of his past.

*Backtrack (2015) 5.5/10*
15 | 1h 30min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 29 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2016)

Boy 7 is based on the Dutch YA novel “Boy 7” by Mirjam Mous. The idea and the big story is it super interesting.


*Boy 7 (2015) 6/10*
1h 30min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 19 February 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2016)

Brick  was absolutely fantastic film. Brilliant storyline, well told. Very little special effects, adds to the effect. Also found it witty at times.

*Brick (2005) 6.5/10*
15 | 1h 50min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 12 May 2006


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

The Gift succeeds because of its careful craft and understated creepiness. Starting out as an uninteresting slow-burn without tense and thriller.


*The Gift (2015) 5.8/10*
R | 1h 48min | Mystery, Thriller | 7 August 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

The Pyramid is a B-graded movie,The story is about a U.S. archaeologists uncover a pyramid buried deep beneath the Egyptian desert. But as they explore deeper and deeper into the tomb, they become hopelessly lost in its dark catacombs and passages. Anxious for daylight, they try to escape - but they are not alone.

*The Pyramid (2014) 4/10*
R | 1h 29min | Action, Adventure, Horror | 5 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2016)

GOD CREATED MAN. MAN CREATED IMMORTALITY.........

Tarsem Singh director being a fame of The Cell (2000),The Fall (2006),Immortals (2011)....

Selfless had a great story behind it with top end acting; it is surely entertaining. Selfless is nicely packed with action,Pretty good plot of identity-swap sci-fi drama fails on every level, in spite of Ben Kingsley and Ryan Reynolds in the central roles.

*Self/less (2015) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 57min | Action, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 10 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2016)

Library Wars, a new live action movie based on the anime and novel series of the same name, was released in theaters across Japan just over a week ago. It is everything from a war story to a light-hearted romantic comedy. But at its core, it remains an excellent social commentary on the dangers of censorship while still giving the viewer an engaging story.

*Library Wars (2013) 6/10*
Toshokan sensô (original title)
2h 8min | Drama | 27 April 2013 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2016)

The Mexican film director* Alejandro G. Iñárritu* being a fame of *21 Grams*,*Babel*,*Biutiful*,*Birdman*... 

The Revenant: A Novel of Revenge is a 2002 novel by American author Michael Punke, based on a series of events in the life of American frontiersman Hugh Glass.

The Revenant movie is a perfect example of flair prevailing over message. The camera soars, floats, and sinks during each take, all over a beautiful landscape. Unfortunately not feel tense & thriller. Compare to  *S**eraphim Falls (2006)*.

*The Revenant (2015) 7.5\10*
R | 2h 36min | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 8 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2016)

Beasts of No Nation is an unquestionably powerful film, It's beautifully shot, brutality violent and utterly depressing. Idris Elba, is one of the best actors working today and this film proves it.


*Beasts of No Nation (2015) 7/10*
Not Rated | 2h 17min | Drama, War | 16 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2016)

Based on Ryu Murakami's novel, Coin Locker Girl is trying something new, Dark, bloody and stylish, this could be the beginning of just about any Korean noir. With characters backstabbing each other out of bogus motivations.it has top performances and some really great scenes.

*Coin Locker Girl (2015) 7/10*
Cha-i-na-ta-un (original title)
1h 50min | Drama | 29 April 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2016)

Seraphim Falls as a revenge/chase movie, Combination of Pierce Brosnan & Liam Neeson play cat & mouse across a barren landscape. Good action movie that happens to be a western genre, Both are did good performances.

*Seraphim Falls (2006) 7.5/10*
R | 1h 55min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 13 April 2007


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2016)

Based on the writings of horror master Clive Barker, this creepy thriller centers on paranormal expert Mary Florescu (Sophie Ward) and spiritual medium Simon McNeal (Jonas Armstrong), who band together to investigate the mysterious occurrences of an alleged haunted house. When hostile spirits begin to speak through Simon in a horrifying fashion, he and Mary discover that the house may be a crossroad of spiritual paths.

*Book of Blood (2009) 6/10*
R | 1h 40min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 8 May 2009


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

Fan movie as a simple script story, making with more confusion and illogical with two different genre in single movie. Second half not sync with first half also unbelievable lookalike thriller and chasing movie..remembrance of more movies.

*Fan (2016) 5.5/10*
U/A | 2h 22min | Drama, Thriller | 15 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2016)

Kill Me Three Times is a good budget film, Interesting plot with some twist lookalike chess games. The story is about a professional hitman who botches a contract and has to deal with three big problems: murder, blackmail and revenge, all revolving around him.


*Kill Me Three Times (2014) 6/10*
R | 1h 30min | Action, Comedy, Thriller | 10 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

The Invitation its a slow burn thriller, Director Karyn Kusama completely nailed the perfect mood and tone for it right from the  beginning, Also being a fame of Girlfight (2000),Jennifer's Body (2009) & Æon Flux (2005).

*The Invitation (2015) 6/10*
1h 40min | Horror, Thriller | 8 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

Based on the Inspiring true story, teary-eyed and manipulative film, but then again, it's also a pretty good romantic period drama set in the barbaric 18th Century England where, among other things, slavery is the centrepiece and driving force to the economic powerhouse; the British Empire.


*Belle (2013) 6/10*
PG | 1h 44min | Drama, Romance | 13 June 2014


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

Solid performances by its two leads, Nicolas Cage & Elijah Wood, and it's got an entertaining second half, but overall "The Trust" is an uneventful, uninteresting, and predictable heist film that has a downright terrible setup/first half and no character development whatsoever. Nicolas Cage is hilariously fantastic though.

*The Trust (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 32min | Crime, Thriller | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2016)

FOR 2,000 YEARS THE VATICAN HAS RECORDED EVIDENCE OF EVIL. MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON THEIR SOULS.

In a highly secured vault deep within the walls of Vatican City, the Catholic Church holds thousands of old films and video footage documenting exorcisms/supposed exorcisms and other unexplained religious phenomena they feel the world is not ready to see. This is the first tape - Case 83-G - stolen from these archives and exposed to the public by an anonymous source.

*The Vatican Tapes (2015) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 31min | Horror, Thriller | 31 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2016)

Spy is a action-packed comedy time! Going in I was not expecting much action at all in this film, The cast is pretty fantastic. McCarthy to be very funny and enjoyable. Jason Statham plays a really great moron. 

*Spy (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 59min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 5 June 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2016)

*YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU MIGHT FIND....*

Being a fame of  (The Hours, The Reader and Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close) director Stephen Daldry, Trash is the  three lead characters played by children are extremely charismatic and despite not being professional actors they carry the movie. The screenplay was adapted by Richard Curtis from Andy Mulligan’s 2010 novel and some may find some plot similarities between this film and Fernando Meirelles’s *City of God*.


*Trash (2014) 7/10*
R | 1h 54min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 9 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2016)

Thousand Times Good Night', in which the story is partially set. It's the story about Rebecca (Juliette Binoche), one of the best war photographers in the world, who returns home to Ireland after being wounded in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan. But there's a war at home too, when her husband Marcus (Nikolaj Coster-Waldau) are tired of worrying about Rebecca every time she's on a mission. Rebecca have to choose between the family or the job.

*1,000 Times Good Night (2013) 7/10*
Tusen ganger god natt (original title)
1h 57min | Drama, War | 24 October 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2016)

Arrowhead is a tale of survival set amongst the distant stars. B-graded movie.

*Arrowhead (2016) 3/10*
1h 35min | Action, Adventure, Mystery | 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 24, 2016)

Below, Its the dark under water movie effective and solid thriller. Nothing more, nothing less. claustrophobic confines of a sub really makes a great setting for a ghost story. For the most part it works pretty well, especially since we aren't restricted to a simple horror tale.

*Below (2002) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 45min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 18 October 2002


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2016)

Chicken with Plums  comes as a soulless story that forces everything down the viewer's throat to try to capture the audience:Nasser-Ali, a talented musician, loses the will to live after his wife breaks his beloved violin during an argument. He searches for a replacement, and finding none that sounds quite the same, he vows to die. Eight days later, he does. This is the story of his last week of life, where we see flashbacks and flash forwards of his previous life and his children's futures.




*Chicken with Plums (2011) 6/10*
Poulet aux prunes (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 33min | Comedy, Drama | 26 October 2011


----------



## shreeux (Apr 26, 2016)

Creed, Sylvester Stallone’s Rocky Balboa turns trainer to a young star in a decent boxing picture with room for a sequel.


*Creed (2015) 6.7/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Drama, Sport | 25 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2016)

The Vanished Murderer depends wholly on your view on the "half-empty, half-full glass" analogy. You have a film that has many playful details, good performances and great production values.


*The Vanished Murderer (2015) 5.5/10*
2h | Crime, Thriller | 5 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2016)

"Dark Was the Night" is a creature feature starring the usually supporting actor Kevin Durand, in one of his first leading roles. He plays a small town sheriff haunted by his own past. It might come out as a surprise, but he doesn't make the menacing thug type as usual; he delivers a more than decent performance as a depressed and grieving father.

*Dark Was the Night (2014) 5/10
*1h 30min | Drama, Horror, Thriller


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

Forsaken...Nothing bold and new..Its average Western movies without tense few gunfights..!!!


*Forsaken (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 30min | Drama, Western | 19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

The sad and painful sequel that disappoints without Tiger and Dragon original version of Ang Lee’s 2000 4 Oscar-winner.


*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny (2016) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 26 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

Its another different type of Zombie movie..like Zombie blood gas as fuel and psychic zombie-control powers and a bit over confused a lot of chase till end.


*Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead (2014) 5/10
*Wyrmwood (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 38min | Comedy, Horror | 13 February 2015


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2016)

shreeux said:


> The sad and painful sequel that disappoints without Tiger and Dragon original version of Ang Lee’s 2000 4 Oscar-winner.
> 
> 
> *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny (2016) 5.5/10*
> PG-13 | 1h 36min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 26 February 2016


How's the action?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> How's the action?



Not powered...they not used as much Donnie Yen & Michelle Yeoh.,


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

A young woman takes a job caring for a boy who turns out to be a life-sized doll, Horror turns into thriller with some twist without tense.
Compare to *Housebound (2014)* was same genre, with better twist and thrill with high tense.

*The Boy (2016) 5/10
*PG-13 | 1h 37min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 22 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2016)

The Veil is the standard horror movie without scare. Good shot, dark colors, decent acting and a rehearsed plot. There's an outstanding occultism concept hidden behind the uninspired and unoriginal filmmaking.

*The Veil (2016) 4.5/10
*R | 1h 33min | Horror, Mystery | 19 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2016)

Oopiri /Thozha  is the remake of the French film, *The Intouchables*, the beautiful friendship between a quadriplegic billionaire and his less-privileged caretaker.Despite the unnecessary masala additions, great performances, a refreshing screenplay and some stunning visuals make director Vamsi Paidipally’s.

*Oopiri (2016) 6.5/10*
U | 2h 38min | Drama | 24 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2016)

Being after long time John Woo back, romantic war movie with gigantic Chinese Titanic story off the ground. The story is divided into two parts with The Crossing (2014) serving as the prologue for The Crossing 2 (2015). Totally 4hs 20mins. Most of the scene mind voices with flash back and repeated again and again makes irritating, otherwise total hours will be 3hrs.


*The Crossing (2014) 5.2/10*
2h 9min | Drama | 2 December 2014 


*The Crossing 2 (2015) 5/10*
2h 11min | Drama | 30 July 2015 (China)


----------



## shreeux (May 3, 2016)

Again another slasher movie with different concept of plots, beautiful young college student needing money for tuition moves into a house that streams content to an X-rated website. One of the “devoted” fans turns psycho after he hears the girls’ true thoughts and feelings about him and invades the house with deadly results.


*Girl House (2014) 4.5/10*
GirlHouse (original title)
1h 39min | Horror, Thriller | 14 February 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2016)

The story of Son of Saul takes place inside the Auschwitz concentration camp during World War II and covers a day or two in the life of a Hungarian-Jewish prisoner who, along with a selected few, is tasked with the disposal of the corpses of gas chamber victims. 


*Son of Saul (2015) 6/10*
Saul fia (original title)
R | 1h 47min | Drama, Thriller, War | 18 December 2015



> Won Oscar 2016,Best Foreign Language Film of the Year,Hungary


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2016)

Another time travel movie with college teens do useless things without ambitions.


*Project Almanac (2015) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 30 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2016)

Jon Favreau's The Jungle Book, a hybrid project of Kipling's original source material and the 1967 animated film, is a delicate story but a magnificent world. Almost entirely computer-generated, it's a wondrous dreamscape of sensations and textures - 3D is essential here - which evoke all the mythical, primordial emotion. 

*The Jungle Book (2016) 7/10*
PG | 1h 46min | Adventure, Drama, Family | 15 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2016)

The Invisible Boy,Directed by Oscar-winning Italian director Gabriele Salvatores (Mediterraneo), superhero movie for kids, also fame of "I’m Not Scared (2003)" and Nirvana (1997)..etc.,

A shy kid finds out he can turn invisible at will and quickly learns he must use the skill to fight a powerful organization.

*The Invisible Boy (2014) 7/10*
Il ragazzo invisibile (original title)
1h 40min | Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy | 18 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2016)

The Fencer, a heartfelt movie that was filmed in Estonia about a real-life teacher who made an impact on the lives of children in a small post-war Estonian village.


*The Fencer (2015) 7.5/10*
Miekkailija (original title)
1h 33min | Drama, History, Sport | 13 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2016)

The Witch, slow burn nature without scary and tense. It has a great use of its setting and its time period with a great score, visuals and costumes, it is also realistic and it has a great approach with more focus on dialogue and plot, but the film is unfortunately not explore main content of plot.

*The Witch (2015) 4.5/10*
The VVitch: A New-England Folktale (original title)
R | 1h 32min | Horror, Mystery | 19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2016)

The film is adapted from the Laura Lippman novel of the same name, a 2003 crime novel.
EVERY SECRET THING is a missing-baby case haunts a small town in this indie mystery also gripping psychological thriller about the chilling consequences of the secrets we keep. 


*Every Secret Thing (2014) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 20 April 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2016)

When the body of the executive of hockey Benoit Brisset is found on the billboard of the border of Quebec and Ontario, the jurisdiction of the crime is shared between the two police forces and detectives David Bouchard from Montreal and Martin Ward from Toronto are assigned to work together. With totally different styles, attitudes and languages.

*Bon Cop Bad Cop (2006) 5/10*
Bon Cop, Bad Cop (original title)
R | 1h 56min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 11 August 2006


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2016)

Emelie a new babysitter turns out to be seriously emotionally twisted psycho thriller. 

*Emelie (2015) 5.5/10*
1h 20min | Horror, Thriller | 4 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2016)

Things We Lost in the Fire is a solid character drama, real submission throughout the film in the way that it challenges the conventions of a family drama. a good performance from Halle Berry.

*Things We Lost in the Fire (2007) 7/10*
R | 1h 58min | Drama | 19 October 2007


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2016)

Visions is a movie about a couple who moves into the Valley in hopes to start of clean after a horrific accident and to start a wine yard. The woman start to see weird phenomenons and a hooded guy. 

*Visions (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 22min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 19 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2016)

A violent encounter in the desert leads to a twisted cat-and-mouse game.


*Mojave (2015) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Thriller | 3 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2016)

Amazing performance from Brendan Gleeson. Not so sure that everything else works exactly as effectively as it wants to, but the best moments more than make up for it.

*Calvary (2014) 4/10*
R | 1h 42min | Comedy, Drama | 11 April 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2016)

Based on a real life tragedy, this gruesome investigation. In the wake of a tragedy a detective searches for why. Brutal and beautiful with little bit confusion on slow plot.


*Port of Call (2015) 5/10*
2h 6min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 3 December 2015 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2016)

Deadpool has it all, literally. There's action, blood, sex, and hella jokes. Like the jokes are constant and it all mostly works. 

*Deadpool (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 48min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 12 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2016)

Another movie adaptation of a young-adult sci-fi novel. The strong female lead is what drives the story forward, which Chloë Grace Moretz dose a good job. But not fit this character. Now end lookalike sequels may come?

*The 5th Wave (2016) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 52min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 22 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2016)

The based on true events, US Coast Guard effort to save the crew of the SS Pendleton, a tanker that was torn in half like a crusty baguette during a storm off Cape Cod in 1952. Its solid disaster film some really good actors (Chris Pine, Ben Foster, Casey Affleck) and has some pretty good effects, but it suffers from being a little too melodramatic and quite slow throughout.

*The Finest Hours (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 57min | Action, Drama, History | 29 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2016)

A pair of cops, a brutal gang of dealers and a murder witness who happens to be one of the cop's son. A stretching chase from start to finish with fast-paced action movies.

*Mea culpa (2014) 7.5/10*
R | 1h 30min | Action, Thriller | 5 February 2014 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2016)

The Oxford Murders makes the average viewer feel isolated.A very intricate murder mystery with tons of plot twists and an intricate premise. The atmosphere was moody and a bit claustrophobic which suited the story line. The plot is obscure and constantly changing. 

*The Oxford Murders (2008) 6/10*
R | 1h 44min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 2 July 2010


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2016)

Fred Cavayé being a fame of "Anything for Her ","Mea culpa"...


Point Blank was sprint from start to finish, Breathless action thriller momentum going and keep the tense till end.

*Point Blank (2010) 8/10*
À bout portant (original title)
R | 1h 24min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 1 December 2010

The Target is korean remake of "Point Blank (2010)" better than more action and chases..Both are must to watch..!!!


*The Target (2014) 7.5/10*
Pyojeok (original title)
R | 1h 38min | Action, Thriller | 6 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2016)

I Am Wrath is an action thriller that's as generic plot is dull, wasting a solid cast and suffering from a thinly written script that doesn't bring much even the least bit new to the table,lookalike B-Movies.

*I Am Wrath (2016) 4.8/10*
R | 1h 32min | Action, Crime, Drama | 15 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2016)

Keeper Of Darkness is packed with enough ambition, imagination and arresting imagery to largely paper over its moments of weakness. The performances are likeable and energetic, while the story is by turns exciting without scare and tense.,

*Keeper of Darkness (2015) 5/10*
1h 45min | Horror, Thriller | 26 November 2015 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2016)

Regression is still an interesting movie with a fantastic performance from Ethan Hawke, Creepy thriller that was decent until the end when it reinforces crappy stereotypes that women are conniving liars.,

*Regression (2015) 4.8/10*
R | 1h 46min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 2 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2016)

Spooks: The Greater Good a decent, mid-list spy thriller, chases, shocks, suspense, a shoot out outside the National Theatre and more keep this moving while a cast which includes Tim McInnerny, Jennifer Ehle, David Harewood and Tuppence Middleton make the audience do the leg- and guesswork right to the end.



*MI-5 (2015) 7.5/10*
Spooks: The Greater Good (original title)
R | 1h 44min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 4 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

Richard Gere's performance in this drama about an aging philanthropist is tremendously strong, but I was iffy on the rest of the film, because it's all about his relationships, and it doesn't give any of the other people in those relationships much depth. 


*The Benefactor (2015) 4.5/10*
1h 33min | Drama | 15 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter is proof that such methods are not the most effective way of telling a story.


*The Last Witch Hunter (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 23 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

The sequel to the worldwide smash hit "Olympus Has Fallen." The story begins in London, Fully action packed without tense and thrill.


*London Has Fallen (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 39min | Action, Crime, Drama | 4 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

Ong Bak 3 is a direct sequel to Part 2, this film continues the story of Tien and his fight against the traitor Lord Rasajena, as well as the evil, crow-themed Bhuti Sangkha. Captured by Rasajena, every bone in Tien’s body is broken by staves and the film spends most of the time charting his recovery make headache through meditation, Buddhism, and dance.

*Ong-bak 3 (2010) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 39min | Action | 14 January 2011


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2016)

Triple 9 is the kind of film that excels whenever it goes all out in pure blood-pumping style. A crew of dirty cops is blackmailed by the Russian mob to execute a virtually impossible heist. The only way to pull it off is to manufacture a 999, police code for “officer down”. Their plan is turned upside down when the unsuspecting rookie they set up to die foils the attack, triggering a breakneck, action-packed finale filled with double-crosses, greed and revenge.

*Triple 9 (2016) 7/10*
R | 1h 55min | Action, Crime, Drama | 26 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2016)

Risen is a biblical story of the resurrection, as told through the eyes of a non-believer. Clavius, a powerful Roman Military Tribune soldier searching for the resurrected Christ in the 40 days following the crucifixion.


*Risen (2016) 6.8/10
*PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2016)

The Lobster its uneasy plot deeply disturbing with different kind of genre. 


*The Lobster (2015) 4/10*
R | 1h 58min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 13 May 2016 (USA)


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2016)

shreeux said:


> The Lobster its uneasy plot deeply disturbing with different kind of genre.
> 
> 
> *The Lobster (2015) 4/10*
> R | 1h 58min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 13 May 2016 (USA)


Why 4?

Was it a bad movie? I mean badly made movie.


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Why 4?
> 
> Was it a bad movie? I mean badly made movie.



Even though top actors starring...Script of this movie make disgusting for me..!!!


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2016)

Krampus is a Christmas-themed family comedy horror movie that blends scares with humor and genuine warmth.  An ancient legend about a pagan creature who punishes children on Christmas.

*Krampus (2015) 5.8/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Comedy, Fantasy, Horror | 4 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2016)

Guilty movie is a very slow moving script without tense. A disfigured serial killer expect for seduce life trapped for death. Some scene are made lengthy short more discomfort.

*Guilty (2014) 3.5/10*
1h 43min | Drama, Romance


----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2016)

Karyn Kusama...She is a director known for Æon Flux (2005),Girlfight (2000) & The Invitation (2015)...

Jennifer's Body has a clever seduce cult story with Amanda Seyfried and Megan fox. Two attractive young girls who actually care about each other, One can emotionally abusive, controlling or backstabbing.

*Jennifer's Body (2009) 5/10*
R | 1h 42min | Comedy, Fantasy, Horror | 18 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2016)

Woodlawn is a faith-based drama inspired by true events at a Birmingham, Alabama, high school in 1973. Its lookalike Christian film rather than Sports.

*Woodlawn (2015) 5.5/10*
PG | 2h 3min | Drama, Sport | 16 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2016)

He Never Died this director Jason Krawczyk's unique new idea on the decent vampire film, bringing something new to a tired genre is never an easy feat and at points I even questioned whether the immortal cannibal at the center of our story really is a vampire.Henry Rollins's did good job.

*He Never Died (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 39min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 18 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2016)

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies quiet a great blend of period drama, action, fantasy & zombie horror, Slow moving plot some action sequences but not brilliant.

*Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Horror, Romance | 5 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2016)

An interesting idea well executed in this thrilling if understated thriller. A good story and inspired direction coupled with a great cast and a some interesting set pieces really make this stand out.


*Eye in the Sky (2007) 6/10*
Gun chung (original title)
1h 30min | Crime, Thriller | 21 June 2007 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2016)

CUB is a rock solid piece of B-movie genre entertainment. A Belgian boy scout with a small stature but big imagination starts seeing things in the dark undergrowth when out in the woods with his peers in Cub.


*Cub (2014) 5.5/10*
Welp (original title)
1h 24min | Adventure, Horror | 29 October 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2016)

Wild Tales are a collection of Six delicious, horrible, scary and scabrous stories from Argentina, . These are black-comic nightmares of violence, satirising what he sees as the country’s corruption, cynicism and complacency. 


*Wild Tales (2014) 7.5/10*
Relatos salvajes (original title)
R | 2h 2min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 21 August 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2016)

Killers turned out to be the darkest most brutal movie blood-soaked tale of murder & obsession One an established and psychotic killer.The story of two men who live in two different nations but are connected by a single obsession.

*Killers (2014) 7.5/10*
2h 17min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 1 February 2014 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2016)

X-Men: Apocalypse is a confused, repetitive and dullest plot. There are all prequels  films crammed into one, all battling for the spotlight, and none of them good work,there is really no central storyline or heart to the film. 


*X-Men: Apocalypse (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 24min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 27 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2016)

Based on the real life story of an incident in 1946 during the Chinese Civil War, the film involves a communist reconnaissance team soldier Yang Zirong who disguised himself as a bandit to infiltrate a local gang of bandits, eventually helping the main communist force to destroy the bandits. Based on the novel "Tracks in the Snowy Forest" by Qu Bo.

Movie was bit lengthy...More action sequences makes boredom.  *
**
The Taking of Tiger Mountain (2014) 6/10*
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Zhì qu weihu shan (original title)[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]U/A | 2h 21min | Adventure | 23 December 2014[/FONT]


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2016)

Pandemic as a  viral outbreak action movie that's mostly shot via helmet cam's that the cast are wearing giving the film a live action, first person shooter style perspective.

*Pandemic (2016) 5/10*
1h 31min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 1 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2016)

Another in the cycle of serial killer movie. Morgan Freeman shines as Alex Cross in this adaptation of a James Patterson's thriller novel. 

*Kiss the Girls (1997) 7.5/10*
R | 1h 55min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 3 October 1997 (USA)


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 26, 2016)

now i have started a great affection towards Marathi Cinema, after watghing Sairat and Natsamrat


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2016)

Jesse Owens, an Alabama-born athlete from Ohio State University, who went on to win four gold medals in track and field at the 1936 Olympics in Berlin. His triumph left Hitler to suck it up and watch a black man shatter his cuckoo theories of an Aryan master race.

*Race (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 2h 14min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2016)

Retroactive another time machine B-movie,Good action combined with the twists of a sci-fi plot.


*Retroactive (1997) 5/10*
R | 1h 31min | Action, Crime, Drama | 1 January 1997


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2016)

Dementia is not scary,But good acted movie that builds its creepiness slowly and keeps its secrets well hidden till the end.


*Dementia (2015) 4.2/10
*Not Rated | 1h 30min | Horror, Thriller | 4 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2016)

Sin Nombre is a beautiful simple story of two people who need to get a way from their lives. Cary Joji Fukunaga gives us a glimpse into the world of illegal immigrants and the lengths to which they will go to get a better life. 

*Sin Nombre (2009) 8/10*
Sin nombre (original title)
R | 1h 36min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 17 April 2009



> Cary Joji Fukunaga - director, known for Beasts of No Nation (2015), Jane Eyre (2011)


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2016)

Cut Bank a slow moving plot set with a few twists and turns along the way, this movie is just pure fun.


*Cut Bank (2014) 5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Thriller | 3 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2016)

Jane Eyre a romantic melodrama period films. Cary Joji Fukunaga crafts a visually making film - from the cinematography to the way scenes are shot just so carefully, the gloominess of this gothic period drama.


*Jane Eyre (2011) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h | Drama, Romance | 22 April 2011


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2016)

Double Identity its overall this is a decent crime thriller that just never develops more than a mediocre energy level. The plot was decent with only a few holes and moved along nicely.

*Double Identity (2009) 5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 21 December 2009


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2016)

Based on the true story of what went wrong in Benghazi that led to the death of the American Ambassador, 13 Hours is everything an action packed thriller. 

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016) 8/10*
R | 2h 24min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 15 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2016)

Dog Pound  a good prison film it shows deep inside the true brutality with less tense slow moving plot and good dialogue delivery.,


*Dog Pound (2010) 6/10
Not Rated | 1h 31min | Drama | 23 June 2010*


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2016)

Kill Command a slick and entertaining slice of sci-fi action. The film looks great and is well put together. And the killer robots look marvelous. Top marks to the FX crew.

*Kill Command (2016) 6/10*
1h 39min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2016)

Mozu The Movie a confused action thriller movie full of twist...Other than nothing else..!!!

*Mozu the Movie (2015) 5/10*
Gekijouban Mozu (original title)
Thriller | 7 November 2015 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2016)

A spooky little girl following hikers through a mountain trail seems to be the cause of the strange disappearances. Overall no panic or twist.


*The Tag-Along (2015) 4.8/10*
1h 33min | Horror, Thriller | 27 November 2015 (Taiwan)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2016)

Based on a horrific true story of Puccio family,looks at the comfortably middle-class whose family business in the early 1980s, consisted of kidnapping people even richer than themselves. 

*The Clan (2015) 6/10*
El Clan (original title)
R | 1h 50min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 13 August 2015 (Argentina)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2016)

David Gale is on Death Row, awaiting execution for a vicious rape and murder. Ironically, before being jailed he was a tireless campaigner against the death penalty. With four days to go, Gale enlists the help of star journalist Bitsey Bloom to uncover the truth and prove his innocence.

*The Life of David Gale (2003) 7/10*
R | 2h 10min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 21 February 2003


----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2016)

"Elizabeth, the Golden Age" remarkable play Cate Blanchett in the title role. 
Director Shekhar Kapur is an artist who favours an epic canvas, and this sequel to his 1998 Elizabeth paints a mythic portrait.

*Elizabeth: The Golden Age (2007) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 54min | Biography, Drama, History | 12 October 2007


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2016)

Based on True Story of "Christina, Queen of Sweden",Finnish director Mika Kaurismaki’s historical biopic puts a modern slant on a young queen who scandalized Sweden with her rebellious sexual and political behavior.


*The Girl King (2015) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 46min | Biography, Drama, History | 11 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2016)

A War tells the story of the commander of a Danish military company who is stationed in an Afghan province. Meanwhile, his family back home is struggling to cope with his absence. Things are set in motion when his soldiers are caught in a heavy crossfire while on a routine patrol during which he makes a judgment call that results in terrible consequences for him.,


*A War (2015) 5/10*
Krigen (original title)
R | 1h 55min | Drama, War | 10 September 2015 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2016)

Aligarh is A true story of Dr. Shrinivas Ramchandra Siras, who was suspended from his job because of his sexual orientation. Story not only tells us about the case and the issue but the loneliness and life Dr. Siras... How he was feeling and how he was looked by the society, how he didn't want to label himself as gay or to be an activist for the issue at large.

*Aligarh (2015) 7/10*
A | 1h 54min | Biography, Drama | 26 February 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane does a spectacular job of capturing nightmare logic. All three actors are tremendous, and director Dan Trachtenberg, making his feature debut, must be commended for keeping things tightly focused.

*10 Cloverfield Lane (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 44min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 11 March 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2016)

Gridlocked a solid lookalike B-Movie with lots of action scenes with lots of shooting and bone-crunching fight scenes and bullets to the head without tense.


*Gridlocked (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 50min | Action | 14 June 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2016)

The Classified File is based on a true story about a detective who will stop at nothing to find a missing girl, even to seek aid from a fortune teller. 

*The Classified File (2015) 6/10*
Geukbisusa (original title)
1h 48min | Crime, Drama | 18 June 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2016)

The Other Side of the Door was made in Mumbai, India, Lookalike B-Movie, A slow movie plot without scary.


*The Other Side of the Door (2016) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 36min | Horror | 4 March 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 10, 2016)

A story based on the life of a struggling Long Island single mom who became one of the country's most successful entrepreneurs.

Joy, is true story of "Joy Mangano" is the humble-roots woman who became an industry of household inventions (mainly, the Miracle Mop, although she holds over 100 patents)

*Joy (2015) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 4min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 25 December 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2016)

The Conjuring 2 as a great script and best sequel horror film.And the dialogue between the characters was amazing. The movie also features an awesome twist, James Wan has a very unique style of directing and handling the camera. He uses these awesome tracking shots that move through windows, doorholes, corridors, above the door and then back. He also knows very well how to create good suspense and tension.

*The Conjuring 2 (2016) 7.5/10*
R | 2h 14min | Horror | 10 June 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

Man on a Ledge is a high concept and a ripped-from-the-headlines true story, the 1951 movie Fourteen Hours. A desperate man steps out on a ledge of Manhattan Hotel to commit suicide. Why, what and who are told by flashback storytelling. 


*Man on a Ledge (2012) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 42min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 27 January 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

Coriolanus is unexpectedly well-played and one of Shakespeare's lesser known plays and with good reason. It goes for a more natural style where the action is blended with the environment and the dialogue is acted out rather than recited. This does not come off always but it does work a surprising amount of the time.

*Coriolanus (2011) 6/10*
R | 2h 3min | Drama, Thriller, War | 20 January 2012


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

The Host is a great monster film with its own subtle sense of humour to it. Bong Joon-Ho's direction is superb, which shows in the way he directs some of the most intense monster attack scenes I've seen and providing us with a few memorable shots


*The Host (2006) 7.5/10*
Gwoemul (original title)
R | 2h | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 30 March 2007 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

The Host, it’s a love story with some science fiction elements. Poor script without tense and visual effects are good. When an unseen enemy threatens mankind by taking over their bodies and erasing their memories, Melanie Stryder (Saoirse Ronan) will risk everything to protect the people.


*The Host (2013) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Action, Adventure, Romance | 29 March 2013



> "The Host" is the next epic love story from the creator of the "Twilight Saga," worldwide bestselling author, Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

By the sea its very pathetic movie, Jolie works hard to make this voyeur’s frustration and self-loathing sad rather than merely pathetic.


*By the Sea (2015) 4/10*
R | 2h 2min | Drama, Romance | 9 December 2015 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

Checkmate is a gloriously B-grade bad film. Most of the cast are on the downside of their acting careers.Avoid 100%.,


*Checkmate (2015) 2/10*
1h 42min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2016)

The Brothers Grimsby is some funny & nasty comedy movie,Baron Cohen’s unflinching ability to play dumb is still good for a few chuckles.


*The Brothers Grimsby (2016) 5/10*
Grimsby (original title)
R | 1h 23min | Action, Comedy | 11 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2016)

Midnight Special is the fourth feature by Jeff Nichols,  being fame of Shotgun Stories,Mud,Take Shelter.
A good science-fiction thriller and wonderful that explores emotional areas like parenthood and the nature of belief.The film seems to start in familiar road-trip thriller mode, but little by little, Midnight Special leads us towards a spectacular final-act reveal. 


*Midnight Special (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 52min | Adventure, Drama, Sci-Fi | 18 February 2016 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 19, 2016)

Eye in the Sky a  suspenseful modern wartime thriller that debates the alleged "ethics" of combat with an interesting mix of tense drama.


*Eye in the Sky (2015) 7/10*
R | 1h 42min | Drama, Thriller, War | 1 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 19, 2016)

Based on true events...Miracles from Heaven a family sentimental drama..Jennifer Garner delivers a terrific lead performance.The story of faith and blessings, a mother tells of her sickly young daughter, how she survived a dangerous accident, her visit to Heaven and the inexplicable disappearance of the symptoms of her chronic disease.

*Miracles from Heaven (2016) 7/10*
PG | 1h 49min | Drama | 16 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2016)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot its based on true story of cable news producer Kim Barker (Tina Fey), Based on her five years as a war reporter in Afghanistan and Pakistan (2004-2009). A good entertaining film and good cinematography. 

*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot (2016) 7/10*
R | 1h 52min | Comedy, War | 4 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2016)

Udta Punjab a brave story not many would have dared to tell.Journey of 4 individuals how trap in to drug cartel. Alia Bhatt's performance was commendable. Her struggle to escape the harsh reality is met with horrific consequences. 

*Udta Punjab (2016) 7.5/10*
A | 2h 28min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 17 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2016)

Nil Battey Sannata...Its Ashwini Iyer Tiwari’s debut feature, Nil Battey is a powerful and honest work,Moviehas a strong message about how education can change your life. It does underline the message, but stays just short of being preachy or message And leaves you with a warm glow.


*Nil Battey Sannata (2015) 8/10*
1h 40min | Drama, Family | 22 April 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2016)

The Abandoned, Its an average horror film completely wasted by a terrible insane ending. 
*
The Abandoned (2015) 4/10*
The Confines (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 26min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 13 June 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2016)

Based on True Events...Colonia tells the historical thriller story of a woman whose boyfriend is arrested after the military coup in Chile and brought to Colonia Dignidad. She joins the sect to find him and find a way to escape.


*Colonia (2015) 7.5/10*
1h 50min | Drama, History, Romance | 15 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2016)

Precious Cargo is a low profile script with plenty of action and all chases, inspired by all Bond movies...without thrill..!!!

*Precious Cargo (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 30min | Action, Crime, Drama | 22 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2016)

Marguerite is a wealthy woman whose passion in life is singing, however no one around her not her husband, friends, nor the hired help will tell her how god awful she is. 

*Marguerite (2015) 5/10*
R | 2h 9min | Drama | 11 March 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2016)

An American couple, Paul and Marianne, spend their vacation in Italy and experiences trouble when the wife invites a former lover and his teenage daughter to visit, which leads to jealousy and dangerous sexual scenarios.

*A Bigger Splash (2015) 6/10*
R | 2h 5min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2016)

The Young Messiah  is film based on a novel by Anne Rice, is about Roman soldiers in the employ of Herod Antipas looking to hunt down a boy named Jesus, a rumored miracle worker, who seven years previously may have escaped Herod the Great’s slaughter of the innocents.


*The Young Messiah (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 51min | Drama | 11 March 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2016)

Term Life is a father-daughter crime and comedy action thriller movie a career criminal father as he tries to protect his estranged daughter.,


*Term Life (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 29 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 27, 2016)

Based on true events...Life on the Line spotlights a crew of eccentric linemen who do the dangerous high-wire work of fixing the electrical grid, struggle to hold on to the women they love, until a massive storm threatens to rip their lives apart.


*Life on the Line (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 37min | Action | 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 27, 2016)

Veteran is a highly entertaining action-comedy that pits a cop against a corporate princeling. Movie its fresh writing and the brilliant performances.


*Veteran (2015) 6/10
*Beterang (original title)
2h 3min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2016)

The Survivalist uses it's silence thriller to speak only essential conversation was made.Three people can never be two, and two people can never be one. For something that is about the descend into the end of civilization, Stephen Fingleton’s tale of survival has a very powerful, at times haunting, message of trust and loyalty.


*The Survivalist (2015) 6/10*
1h 44min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 12 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2016)

Runaway Jury fully John Grisham's courtroom thriller. 


*Runaway Jury (2003) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 7min | Drama, Thriller | 17 October 2003


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2016)

Demonic its a group of stupidly curious youngsters investigate an old house without panic.


*Demonic (2015) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 23min | Horror, Thriller | 12 February 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2016)

Barely Lethal is a action comedy movie,Megan Walsh (Hailee Steinfeld) is a teenage special ops agent who yearns for a normal adolescence. a teenage assassin and high school misfit comedy misses the chance to add a supercool heroine to pop culture.

*Barely Lethal (2015) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 30 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2016)

Gods of Egypt is an epic action fantasy with lots of violence, it would be a dumb, fun adventure movie.


*Gods of Egypt (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 6min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 26 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2016)

“The Divergent Series: Allegiant,” the third outing in this unduly somber and rather violent post-apocalyptic series aimed at impressionable youths, Tris Prior—played once again by Shailene Woodley—and her backup quartet of buddies finally get to see what is over the massive wall that has surrounded the CGI skyscraper rubble of a decimated Chicago.

*Allegiant (2016) 6/10
PG-13 | 2h | Action, Adventure, Mystery | 18 March 2016*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2016)

‘Appa’ carries a lot of relevant and much needed messages for parents on how to deal with children and it deserves a watch.

*Appa (2016) 8/10
Drama | 1 July 2016 (India)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2016)

Code of Honor aa Special Ops, the recent Steven Seagal movie that marked possibly a new low in his career, we jump back up slightly to normal Seagalism.  It’s a movie that will have certain qualities, but only to a certain brand of Seagal student.  The type who considers many of his roles to be almost true stories, method acting.  Once again Steven Seagal is playing an ex special forces colonel in an outrageous movie.


*Code of Honor (2016) 5/10
R | 1h 46min | Action | 6 May 2016 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2016)

Green Room A young punk rock band find themselves trapped in a secluded venue after stumbling upon a horrific act of violence and  brilliantly crafted and wickedly fun horror-thriller starring Patrick Stewart as a diabolical club owner who squares off against an unsuspecting but resilient young punk band. Down on their luck punk rockers.


*Green Room (2015) 7/10*
*R | 1h 35min | Crime, Horror, Music | 29 April 2016 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2016)

A true story of the life of British explorer and adventurer, Gertrude Bell, QUEEN OF THE DESERT chronicles her journeys of love and loss in the Middle East during the early 20th century.
*

Queen of the Desert (2015) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 8min | Biography, Drama, History | March 2016


_Gertrude Margaret Lowthian Bell, CBE (1868-1926) was an explorer, writer, archeologist, spy, a friend of Lawrence of Arabia and one of the key players who helped redraw the map of the Middle East in the aftermath of World War I._


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2016)

Metro is a surprisingly well handled thriller with a well-crafted backdrop of chain-snatchers and their underworld in a busy society we're living in. where good writing and technical wizardry overcome some amateur performances by the protagonist and the antagonist. 

*Metro (2016) 8/10*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2016)

Good Kill is a clean, efficient air strike in which the bad guy is dispensed with, at minimal risk to the dispensers – is what he’s paid to carry out. Andrew Niccol’s new film is a sophisticated, provocative and thoroughly modern war film movie. 


*Good Kill (2014) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 42min | Drama, Thriller | 15 May 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2016)

Oba: The Last Samurai-based on the true story of Sakae Ōba,commander at the island of Saipan who continued his resistance for several months after the war had ended.

*Oba: The Last Samurai (2011) 6/10*
Taiheiyou no kiseki: Fokkusu to yobareta otoko (original title)
2h 8min | Drama, War | 11 February 2011 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2016)

The Martian the whole movie is another lost in space pick-up attempt,Ridley Scott has produced an inspirational space exploration space thriller.


*The Martian (2015) 8/10*
PG-13 | 2h 24min | Adventure, Drama, Sci-Fi | 2 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2016)

Its Based on the #1 Best-Selling Treasure Hunting Novel in China, MOJIN - THE LOST LEGEND brings to the screen an epic fantasy adventure about a trio of legendary grave robbers.


*Mojin - The Lost Legend (2015) 6/10*
The Ghouls (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 7min | Action, Horror | 18 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2016)

Batman v Superman is another combination of making money in hollywood and compete of other Super hero movies. Overall top notch action packed makes headache..!!!

*Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 31min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 25 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2016)

A biographical drama based on the life of fictional Haryana based wrestler & mixed martial arts specialist Sultan Ali Khan.Salman's acting has moments of greatness in Sultan, and Anushka Sharma is simply good.


*Sultan (2016) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 50min | Action, Drama, Romance | 6 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2016)

Michelle Rodriguez owns this movie. The emotional moments are pretty hit and miss, and the direction, like the sparring itself, is pretty unremarkable, although there are some inspiring moments. Really enjoyed the guy who played her trainer, who was pretty much the only other likeable character in the movie. 

*Girlfight (2000) 5/10*
R | 1h 50min | Drama, Sport | 6 October 2000


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2016)

The Magician its a quite common story, but the story around it isn't, I so loved the magical touch to this story, it made it really interesting! They managed to keep me hooked from the beginning trough the end of this movie. The surroundings were gorgeous, the clothing was beautifully made and the decor is interesting. 


*The Magician (2015) 5.8/10*
Chosun Masoolsa (original title)
2h 2min | Romance | 30 December 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2016)

Its remake of Eli Roth's movies Cabin Fever (2002) after 15 years...Its really crap movie...As usual a  group of five college graduates rent a cabin in the woods and begin to fall victim to a horrifying flesh-eating virus, which attracts the unwanted attention of the homicidal locals.


*Cabin Fever (2016) 3/10*
Not Rated | 1h 39min | Horror | 12 May 2016 (Argentina)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2016)

Bajirao Mastani historical epic scores high marks for scale and style, but its message of religious tolerance is perhaps its real selling point,despite being backed by three solid performances and some bravado cinematography.



*Bajirao Mastani (2015) 7/10*
2h 38min | Drama, History, Romance | 18 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2016)

TE3N gimmicks its name similarly and gives us three characters in search of a criminal, This official remake of a Korean mystery *"Montage"*with a kidnapping and a death at its heart is a sluggish drag most of the part without tense.

*Te3n (2016) 6/10*
2h 16min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 10 June 201


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2016)

A good movie based on unpleasant true story...!!!

*Lakshmi (2014) 7.5/10*
A | 1h 55min | Drama | 21 March 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2016)

600 Miles its slow burn thriller, nail bitting suspense, lengthy driving scenes makes uneasy to watch.
*
600 Miles (2015) 5/10*
600 Millas (original title)
R | 1h 25min | Drama, Thriller | 5 July 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2016)

Based on the bestselling memoir by Stephen Elliott, The Adderall Diaries is the gripping and complex story of how an author's fascination with a high-profile murder case leads him to come to terms with his troubled past while embarking on a potentially life-changing romance in the present.

*The Adderall Diaries (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 27min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 10 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2016)

A Cheap & Nasty thrill b-grade movie..!!!


*Roommate Wanted (2015) 4/10*
R | 1h 25min | Thriller | Video 19 May 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2016)

Down Terrace a slow burn thriller with casual killing each other in a complete mess of nonsensical and pointless twists that not only make no sense but also make no effort to make any sense or explain the reasons behind them.

*Down Terrace (2009) 5/10*
R | 1h 29min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 15 October 2010


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2016)

Robin Williams delivers a great and strong performance in his very last film role. Boulevard has it's moments and those are mostly the emotional scenes with are main character, has he deals with his struggles in life and the feeling of being left out. 

*Boulevard (2014) 5/10*
R | 1h 28min | Drama | 10 July 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2016)

An emotionally desperate investment banker finds hope through a woman he meets in Chicago. After marriage losing his wife in a tragic car crash. Later he starts to rebuild, beginning with the demolition of the life he once knew.


*Demolition (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 41min | Drama | 8 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2016)

Hail, Caesar! as a film feels very much like an attempt by the Coen Brothers to make an old-fashioned comedy about 1950s Hollywood. There is nothing to impress sit on tight.


*Hail, Caesar! (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Comedy, Mystery | 5 February 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2016)

Criminal Activities" is a Sleepy crime thriller with some pretty impressive plot twists.

*Criminal Activities (2015) 5/10
1h 34min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 20 November 2015 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2016)

A retired bodyguard (Sammo Hung) settles down in a small town on the Russia-China border. He befriends a young girl whose life is threatened when her father (Andy Lau) falls in with the local crime world. When the girl and her father disappear, the bodyguard sets out on a ruthless trail to take down the mob and rescue the girl.


*My Beloved Bodyguard (2016) 5.5/10*
Wo de te gong ye ye (original title)
1h 39min | Action, Crime, Drama | 1 April 2016 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2016)

Criminal its story of implant the memories of a dead secret agent into another dude's brain,Kevin Costner is delightfully evil, make his protagonist fairly interesting to watch. Dir: Ariel Vromen being a fame of The Iceman (2012).


*Criminal (2016) 8/10*
R | 1h 53min | Action, Crime, Drama | 15 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2016)

Disorder its decent thriller movie, superb work from Matthias Schoenaerts as a buttoned-down, paranoid ex-soldier who senses evil forces in every shadow.

*Disorder (2015) 6.5/10*
Maryland (original title)
1h 38min | Drama, Thriller | 12 August 2016 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2016)

The Third (Part) installment in this hit Danish crime film trilogy features the cold-case police division Department Q pursuing a serial killer who preys on children. Denmark's hit Department Q trilogy based on the best-selling novels by Jussi-Adler-Olsen. Their latest case begins with the discovery of a literal message in a bottle, written in blood and dated eight years earlier....


*A Conspiracy of Faith (2016) 8/10*
Flaskepost fra P (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 52min | Drama, Thriller | 17 June 2016 (USA)




> Based on the first book in Jussi Adler-Olsen's bestselling thriller series about "Department Q" THE KEEPER OF LOST CAUSES tells the story of the two policemen Carl Mørck and Assad who become involved in a five-year-old case concerning a missing woman, Merete. Soon Carl and Assad are on a journey through Scandinavia's darkest corners to find a psychopathic killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Nikolaj Lie Kaas ('Angels & Demons') and Fares Fares ('Zero Dark Thirty') reteam for this second installment in the Danish Department Q series, again directed by Mikkel Norgaard.
> 
> 
> The entire behind-the-scenes team, as well as director Mikkel Norgaard and stars Nikolaj Lie Kaas and Fares Fares, are back for round two, which is again a stylish and strongly acted Nordic noir-style mystery that toggles between the past and the present as it uncovers what really happened in the 1990s at one of the country’s poshest boarding schools.
> ...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2016)

“Manhattan Night” is adapted from a novel by Colin Harrison named “Manhattan Nocturne.” Its half baked Mystery and Crime thriller without tense. Adrien Brody plays a crime columnist mixed up with a femme fatale in a steamy drama that manages to entertain despite its adherence to genre conventions.

*Manhattan Night (2016) 6.5/10*
Manhattan Nocturne (original title)
R | 1h 53min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 20 May 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2016)

"99 Homes" starts like a gripping dramatic thriller about the winners and losers in America's game of mortgage roulette.

*99 Homes (2014) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 52min | Drama | 9 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2016)

This is remake of Mario Bava's "Rabid Dogs" 1974 thriller...a road trip thriller movie, after robbery went wrong. After criminals escaping along with hostages violent road trip to try and make there escape over the border end with twist.


*Rabid Dogs (2015) 6.5/10*
Enragés (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 40min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 30 September 2015 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2016)

The Monkey King origins story for the primate hero of classic Chinese novel "Journey to the West.". Nothing found good in this movie.


*The Monkey King (2014) 5/10*
Xi you ji: Da nao tian gong (original title)
1h 30min | Action, Adventure, Family | 8 February 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2016)

Hardcore Henry is a  cyber-supersoldier with retro-fitted with droid parts, nonstop action and the movie with first person view.


*Hardcore Henry (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 36min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 8 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2016)

British cult director Ben Wheatley adapts J.G. Ballard's legendary 1970s novel about the savage breakdown of social order inside a giant residential apartment block. Its poor garbage movie other than nothing else.


*High-Rise (2015) 3/10*
R | 1h 59min | Drama | 28 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2016)

An ex-gunslinger searches for his runaway daughter in this old-fashioned, slow-moving Western. Lookalike Liam Neeson's 'Taken' franchise, this is a 'father-chases-daughter's-kidnapper' movie. 

*Traded (2016) 5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 38min | Western | 10 June 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*

Thithi a set in a small village, three separate plots revolves around three generations of sons after Century Gowda dies at the age of 101. What follows is pure fun when the three main characters react to the situation in 11 days. 


*Thithi (2015) 7/10*
UA | 2h 3min | Drama | 3 January 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2016)

This is not a series movie, Funny film by Stephen Chow. 
*

The Mermaid (2016)
Mei ren yu (original title)
R | 1h 34min | Comedy, Drama, Fantasy | 8 February 2016 (China)*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*


‘Godhi banna sadharana mykattu’ journey of son finding father was missed due to Alzheimer disease in the middle of a murder scene and his life is at stake. Dir:Hemanth M. Rao did amazing job.

*Godhi Banna Sadharana Mykattu (2016) 7/10*
2h 24min | Drama, Family | 3 June 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*

Rangitaranga is a romantic thriller with mystery. More confusing plots and twists finally end was nothing else.


*RangiTaranga (2015) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 29min | Adventure, Music, Mystery | 13 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*

Ishtakamya is a same old triangle love story with different present with good dialogues other than nothing else.

*Ishtakamya (2016) 5/10*
UA | 2h 14min | Drama, Romance | 13 May 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*


Its Combination of Thriller+Horror....As usual group was trapped in Abandoned Bungalow no scared scenes all are gimmick finally end with continuation of part 2 :yawn_NF:  lookalike more funny. 


*Karva (2016) 5/10*
UA | 1h 48min | Horror, Thriller | 27 May 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*

Shivalinga is a horror-thriller, that has something for everyone who like scraps.

*Shivalinga (2016) 5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 31min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 5 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*


Based in real events...U Turn is a Kannada Supernatural Mystery+Suspense thriller from the director of Lucia - Pawan Kumar. The story revolves around a young journalist who finds herself entangled in a murder while working on a story on traffic rule breakers.Unpredictable till end with tense.


*U Turn (2016) 7.5/10*
UA | 2h | Crime, Horror, Mystery | 20 May 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2016)

*Watched in Film Festival*


First Rank Raju breathes freshness while holding a mirror to the present educational system in a pragmatic manner, thankfully, without compromising the entertainment element with a smartly written script. If your parents are like the ones who pester you to study all the time and not waste time on Extra-Curricula, take them with you. I'm sure this movie will give them a perspective. 


*First Rank Raju (2015) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 28min | Comedy, Drama | 4 March 2016


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2016)

Suggest me some good movies.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> Suggest me some good movies.



Go through old reviews...If not find...tell me what kind of movies you like...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2016)

A Hologram For The King presents its story in a flat, uninvolving  fashion. the great lead performance from Tom Hanks, and stylish direction from Tom Tykwer.


*A Hologram for the King (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 38min | Comedy, Drama | 28 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2016)

Road Games...Nothing special in this game as usual kill hitchhikers in road travel.

*
Road Games (2015) 4.8/10
Not Rated | 1h 35min | Thriller | 4 March 2016 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2016)

River its a cat-mouse chase,American doctor killing accidentally son of an Australian senator that becomes a peril thriller.

*River (2015) 6.5/10*
1h 35min | Thriller | 24 June 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2016)

LOST RIVER slow moving script with poor editing.

*Lost River (2014) 4/10*
R | 1h 35min | Drama, Fantasy, Mystery | 10 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2016)

A decent dumb movie from Steven Seagal.

*Sniper: Special Ops (2016) 2/10*
R | 1h 24min | Action, Drama, War | 3 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2016)

A boy raised from birth to be a hit man begins to rethink his future in this confidently told and in many ways quite an original debut from Australian director Ariel Kleiman.

*Partisan (2015) 5/10*
1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 2 October 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2016)

An improvement on the first film,The sequel picks up after the end of the first Monkey King with the more familiar chunk from the source material.

*The Monkey King 2 (2016) 6/10*
1h 59min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 5 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2016)

Based on true events about the foot soldiers of the early feminist movement who were forced underground to evade the State. "Suffragette," detailing the push for women's suffrage in the United Kingdom in 1911-13, has both of these problems, although it suffers more from the first. 

*Suffragette (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Biography, Drama, History | 12 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2016)

A gripping true story set during the height of the Cold War, American chess prodigy Bobby Fischer (Tobey Maguire) finds himself caught between two superpowers when he challenges the Soviet Empire.
*
Pawn Sacrifice (2014) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 55min | Biography, Drama | 25 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2016)

Exiled Iranian director Bahman Ghobadi goes to Iraq and Turkey to film a story of capricious political imprisonment.
Rhino Season is a complex look at the simple story of Sahel, a Kurdish-Iranian poet who is released from prison after having served 30 years during Iran's Islamic Revolution. While the film shows why he was jailed, its focus is on his search for his wife after he is released.



*Rhino Season (2012) 7/10*
Fasle kargadan (original title)
1h 28min | Drama, History, Thriller | 26 October 2012


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2016)

*Choi Min-sik *returns to action as a retired sharpshooter facing off against the last surviving tiger in Japanese-occupied Korea in 1925.



*The Tiger: An Old Hunter's Tale (2015)*
Daeho (original title)
2h 19min | Action, Adventure, History | 8 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakuza Apocalypse is Takashi Miike at the top of his game, I don't think I will ever understand what makes a talented director like make this kind of disaster, 
a piece of garbage that is completely unfunny in its baffling stupidity and made me only stare at its big mess of gangsters, vampires and giant frogs in total disbelief of entire movie.


*Yakuza Apocalypse (2015) 5/10*
Gokudou daisensou (original title)
R | 1h 55min | Action, Comedy, Horror | 9 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2016)

Good period drama with action and romance also entertaining.


*Tristan + Isolde (2006) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Drama, Romance | 13 January 2006


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2016)

Another Earth is fantastic, visually stunning, with an Sci-Fi background story for a good drama, Brit Marling done great acting and a solid script by Mike Cahill, Brit Marling.


*Another Earth (2011) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 32min | Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi | 12 October 2011



> After watching "Sound of my Voice (2011)", I am big fan of *Brit Marling*..Later that "Arbitrage (2012)" was normal actress movie. "The East (2013)" also good acting and "I Origins (2014)" was excellent story but less scene appear.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2016)

Lights Out is a horror movie about a ghost/monster that only appears in darkness. It's a surprisingly simple, effective idea that works well.


*Lights Out (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 21min | Horror | 22 July 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2016)

Suicide Squad just superhero flick different character with special skills,  grinding same plots.


*Suicide Squad (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 3min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 5 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2016)

The plot of the film is the portrait of the serial killer. The creature of Mumbai mythology and folklore is brought alive with added shades of the dark with the infamous serial killer of the 60s Mumbai.


*Raman Raghav 2.0 (2016) 6/10*
Not Rated | 2h 13min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 24 June 2016 


Compare to "Raman Raghav 2.0" .....*The Stoneman Murders (2009)* was much better with more tense start to end with same plot.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2016)

The film contains five stories set on desolate stretches of a desert highway. A strange anthology horror featuring four separate tales by four directors all involving seemingly unrelated stories of desperate soul's travelling down a deserted stretch of highway.


*Southbound (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 29min | Fantasy, Horror, Thriller | 5 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2016)

Combination of Ryan Gosling and Russell Crowe was good.The humor was clever, the teen character (Angourie Rice) did fantastic job. Other than its average movie.


*The Nice Guys (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 56min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 20 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2016)

Money Monster movie reveal how promoter steal money from retailer with new methodology called algorithm.


*Money Monster (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 38min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2016)

Based on Tom Clancy novel....action movie without any fight scenes and thrilling until end.


*The Sum of All Fears (2002) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 4min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 31 May 2002


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2016)

Good drama was promoted as a thriller.


*The Company You Keep (2012) 6/10*
R | 2h 5min | Drama, Thriller | 26 April 2013


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2016)

Based on true events...The story of Anita Hill’s sexual harassment testimony against Supreme Court nominee Clarence Thomas was revisited powerfully in the 2013 .


*Confirmation (2016) 6/10*
1h 50min | Drama, History | TV Movie 16 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2016)

Posthumous, is an unlikely romance and foolish drama made better by Indie actress Brit Marling and it's locale of a wondrous Berlin.

Its Average Movie...!!!

*Posthumous (2014) 5/10 *
1h 34min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 16 October 2014


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2016)

Another zombie apocalypse movies to offer than any one person could handle, a concept I've always been interested in seeing explored more is that of a vampire greatly outnumbered by bloodsucking creatures who can only come out at night.
 Its worth to watch...!!!


*Daylight's End (2016) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2016)

The Duel is dull movie with Woody Harrelson as a sinister cult leader faces down Liam Hemsworth as a Texas Ranger in an okay Western standoff.


*The Duel (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 50min | Drama, Western | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2016)

A slow burn psycho thriller, with a stellar central performance. It drags in some places, but it does several interesting things with the idea,.


*Nobody from Nowhere (2014) 7/10*
Un illustre inconnu (original title)
1h 58min | Drama, Thriller | 19 November 2014 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2016)

A romantic thriller based around the World War 2 project to crack the codes behind the Enigma machine, used by the Germans to encrypt messages sent to their submarines.

*Enigma (2001) 6.5/10 *
R | 1h 59min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 7 June 2002


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2016)

Unthinkable  is unfortunately, the disgusting scenes of “torture porn” displayed as entertainment in flicks like “Unthinkable” may not be so unthinkable after all.

*Unthinkable (2010) 6.5/10 *
R | 1h 37min | Drama, Thriller | 26 May 2010


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2016)

Misconduct was misleading award winner stars Al Pacino and Anthony Hopkins, the worst film ever made.


*Misconduct (2016) 4.5/10 *
R | 1h 46min | Drama, Thriller | 5 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2016)

"Mr. Right" hires two good lead actors, Anna Kendrick and Sam Rockwell, then expects them to carry a movie with almost no compelling reason to exist. 
Anna Kendrick did good job.


*Mr. Right (2015) 6/10 *
R | 1h 30min | Action, Comedy, Romance | 8 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2016)

Another gimmick survival story on a deserted island in City,Inspiration by Castaway.


*Castaway on the Moon (2009) 6.5/10*
Kimssi pyoryugi (original title)
1h 56min | Drama, Romance | 14 May 2009 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2016)

“Pete’s Dragon,” a warm, wistful, and wholly wonderful remake of a 1977 Disney musical that today’s kids have never heard of and yesterday’s kids have long since forgotten.

*Pete's Dragon (2016) 6/10 
*PG | 1h 43min | Adventure, Family, Fantasy | 12 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2016)

Bastille Day it lookalike another CIA Movie up to first off good thrill with tense and remaining movie end without tense.


*Bastille Day (2016) 6.5/10 *
R | 1h 32min | Action, Drama | 22 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2016)

Cell is technophobic horror tale movie by novel of Stephen King's mobile-phone apocalypse. When a strange signal pulsates through all cell phone networks worldwide, it starts a murderous epidemic of epic proportions when users become bloodthirsty creatures. When every one is connected no one safe.


*Cell (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 38min | Horror, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 10 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2016)

After long time seen battle ship movie from start to end.

"Admiral” is a adventures of 17th-century naval hero "Michiel de Ruyter" about the greatest hero in Dutch naval history. A 17th century period piece, it’s a timely reminder that “liberty” and European democracy weren’t wholly incubated in England. 


*Admiral (2015) 7.5/10*
Michiel de Ruyter (original title)
2h 31min | Action, Adventure, Biography


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2016)

shreeux said:


> After long time seen battle ship movie from start to end.
> 
> "Admiral” is a adventures of 17th-century naval hero "Michiel de Ruyter" about the greatest hero in Dutch naval history. A 17th century period piece, it’s a timely reminder that “liberty” and European democracy weren’t wholly incubated in England.
> 
> ...


This movie also similar kind of battle ship korean movie.

*The Admiral (2014)*
Myeong-ryang (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 6min | Adventure, Biography, War | 30 July 2014 (South Korea)


This movie has combine battle in land and sea made by "John Woo" come with 2 parts, running time 4h 48m.

*Red Cliff (2008)
Red Cliff II (2009)
*
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2016)

Its better than first one but missed real magic than CGI magic. All cast is good, Woody Harrelson is good, as always.


*Now You See Me 2 (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 9min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 10 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2016)

Based on a true story of two German climbers Toni Kurz and Andreas Hinterstoisser and their attempt to scale the deadly North Face of the Eiger.  A good cinematography breathtaking and visually-stunning survival thriller.


*North Face (2008) 6.5/10 *
Nordwand (original title)
Unrated | 2h 6min | Adventure, Drama, History | 23 October 2008


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2016)

The Sessions was based on "Mark O'Brien" essay, "On Seeing a Sex Surrogate" a film about a nearly immobile man trying to lose his virginity, is a deeply humane and very accessible piece in which actors Helen Hunt and John Hawkes engage fully.


*The Sessions (2012) 7.5/10 *
R | 1h 35min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 16 November 2012


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2016)

"Me Before You" an inspiring love story revolving around a caretaker trying to motivate a disabled to begin a brand whole new chapter of life but sadly ends.Emilia Clarke did good job.


*Me Before You (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 50min | Drama, Romance | 3 June 2016


This is similar kind of caretaker movie..Its Must watch film.


The Intouchables (2011)
Intouchables (original title)
R | 1h 52min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 13 July 2012


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2016)

Rurouni Kenshin is a story of redemption: whether a man who has killed hundreds can gain forgiveness and work for peace.


*Rurôni Kenshin: Densetsu no saigo-hen (2014) 6/10*
2h 14min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 13 September 2014


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2016)

Another exorcism story, Two priests against a force of evil each characters with each own fear and guilt to face.


*The Priests (2015) 6/10*
Geomeun sajedeul (original title)
1h 43min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 4 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2016)

Traders kill everyone for money.script was disappoint lookalike fighter club...Pure b-grade movie.

*Traders (2015) 4/10*
1h 30min | Thriller | 11 March 2016

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2016)

‘Amma Kanakku’ is the Tamil remake of Hindi film ‘*Nil Battey Sannata*’ Ashwini Iyer Tiwari, the director of the original has helmed the Tamil remake also story plot is Sacrificing anything for their beloved children's education is the underlying theme here. 


*Amma Kanakku (2016)*
U | 1h 49min | Drama | 24 June 2016 (India)


Eventhough same director remade in different language, but always Original is the best that is *"Nil Battey Sannata (2015)"*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2016)

The Japanese crime novel “Byakuyako” by author Higashino Keigo’s gets its second screen outing with the Korean film “White Night”, having already been adapted for a 2006 domestic television drama. 

Its deeply complex film with a powerful central mystery. A two main characters and scenes seem unconnected, as Detective Han (Han Suk Kyu) discovers, they are in fact linked to another killing that took place 14 years back,  


*White Night (2009) 6/10*
Baekyahaeng: Hayan eodoom sokeul geolda (original title)
2h 15min | Mystery, Romance, Thriller | 19 November 2009 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2016)

Hwayi: A Monster Boy plays out like a typical action film, A teenager raised by a family of criminals.they're a criminal enterprise. There's a contract out to kill an entire family and the kid can't follow in the steps of the family business. 


*Hwayi: A Monster Boy (2013) 7/10*
Hwa-i: Goi-mool-eul sam-kin a-i (original title)
2h 6min | Action, Thriller | 9 October 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2016)

Time Renegades is a telepathy crime thriller.Two men exchange information about their lives through their dreams, they discover how to work together and set out to stop a serial killer in the past/present… 32 years back. 




*Time Renegades 2016 6/10*
Siganitalja (2016) (Original Title)
1h 47min | Fantasy, Romance, Thriller | 13 April 2016 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2016)

Compare to prequel, this part was not good.


*Library Wars: The Last MIssion (2015) 5/10*
Toshokan sensô: The Last Mission (original title)
2h | Action | 10 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2016)

Remember one of the very slow revenge thriller is one of the enduring themes of this movie. After 60 years end with some twist.

*Remember (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 17 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2016)

The Darkness no more scares only dark magic manifests. Nothing find in darkness until end.


*The Darkness (2016) 3/10*
PG-13 | 1h 32min | Horror, Thriller | 13 May 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2016)

Marauders confused crime thriller poor script without thrill and tense with usual actions.


*Marauders (2016) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 47min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 1 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2016)

Laugh Killer Laugh messy screenplay, no actions low budget gangster hybrid with notable intentions. 


*Laugh Killer Laugh (2015) 4/10*
1h 40min | Crime, Drama | 24 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

Based on true events...Accused is a psychological emotional thriller, based on one of the most controversial court cases in the Netherlands. Lucia, a nurse, is sentenced to life imprisonment for allegedly having killed at least seven babies and elderly people. A young assistant DA is so determine to prove Lucia de Berk is a psychopath, only to discover evidence that may prove her innocence.


*Accused (2014) 7/10*
Lucia de B. (original title)
1h 37min | Drama | 3 April 2014 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Six is a chinese-style inspire of "Gran Torino" and "Taken" slow movie plot. Spurred on by the abduction of his son and the killing of his pet bird by a bunch of pampered rich kids, an aging ex-gangster (Feng) draws on his history of violence to teach the disrespectful youth a lesson. 


*Mr. Six (2015) 5/10*
Lao pao er (original title)
2h 14min | Action, Drama | 18 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

Simple and effective made kidnapping thriller only with 3 character.


*The Disappearance of Alice Creed (2009) 7/10*
R | 1h 33min | Crime, Thriller | 30 April 2010


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

III - The Ritual is a mystery,horror film that bets high on concept and atmosphere very slow moving plot without tense and scare.


*III: The Ritual (2015) 4/10*
III (original title)
1h 20min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 23 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2016)

A medium entertaining spy thriller, All was play good.


*Our Kind of Traitor (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 48min | Thriller | 13 May 2016 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2016)

A creepy new neighbors thriller tries too hard to twist its psychological elements towards the end.


*The Ones Below (2015) 6/10 *
R | 1h 27min | Thriller | 27 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2016)

Mythica: a quest for heroes is a fantasy film set up in a classic setup reminiscent of a fantasy roleplaying game.Pretty good for such a low budget fare.

*Mythica: A Quest for Heroes (2014) 6/10*
1h 32min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 8 December 2014


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2016)

Kutrame Thandanai is the second film from *Kaaka Muttai *director M Manikandan, is a solid low-key thriller that is also an understated morality play. Manikandan comes up with an completely different thriller based on a guy struggling with Tunnel Vision. cinematography was good


*Kuttrame Thandanai (2016) 7/10*
1h 40min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2016)

Its average good and fun dance movie..Jessica Alba did good job.


*Honey (2003)5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 34min | Drama, Music, Romance | 5 December 2003


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2016)

This sequel to the 2003 hip-hop musical starring Jessica Alba as inspirational choreographer Honey Daniels has little connection with the original other than bad sequel movie.

*Honey 2 (2011) 4.5*
PG-13 | 1h 50min | Comedy, Drama, Music | August 2011


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2016)

This sequel had too many dances makes bored...There is no good or new stuff makes some feel tired to watch.

*Honey 3: Dare to Dance (2016) 4.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 37min | Drama, Family, Music | Video 6 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2016)

Han Gong-ju slowly unravels the tragic event which is the whole premise of the film.


*Han Gong-ju (2013) 5.5/10*
1h 52min | Drama | 17 April 2014 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2016)

The Call Up wades into the topic of online gaming in to warping of VR game reality. B-grade Movie.


*The Call Up (2016) 4/0*
1h 30min | Action, Sci-Fi | 24 June 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2016)

Being a known for Orphan (2009),Unknown (2011), Non-Stop (2014) and Run All Night (2015) the Spanish film-maker *Jaume Collet-Serra* now best trash ends up in the another shark-attack exploitation movie...An injured surfer stranded on a buoy needs to get back to shore, but the great white shark stalking her might have other ideas.


*The Shallows (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 26min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2016)

Another realistic masterpiece by *Asghar Farhadi*. ABOUT ELLY movie begins with  simple drama joyfully and vacation together until we are suddenly hit by a devastating tragedy that brings about the bitter consequences of many hidden truths and moral issues.


*About Elly (2009)7/10*
Darbareye Elly (original title)
1h 59min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 6 June 2009 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2016)

The Iranian film-maker *Asghar Farhadi* has a loss-of-love-triangle with an absorbing fascinating if slightly contrived movie. It is an intricate and often brilliant drama, with restrained and intelligent performances, there is an elegantly patterned mosaic of detail, unexpected plot turns, suspenseful twists and revelations. But need patience to watch this kind of movie.

*The Past (2013) 7.5/10*
Le passé (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 10min | Drama, Mystery | 17 May 2013 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2016)

*Asghar Farhadi *makes featuring a gripping plot that gets better as the story progresses, tightly structured screenplay, captivating performances from its cast & tight editing.


*Fireworks Wednesday (2006)7/10*
Chaharshanbe-soori (original title)
1h 42min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 16 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't Breathe as a housebreaking youngsters caught against a blind war veteran.....another trapped or survival movie. 


*Don't Breathe (2016) 7/5*
R | 1h 28min | Horror, Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2016)

Another court room drama and very sensitive story all are responsible for making our society insensitive towards women.Dialogues are point and good... Amitabh Bachchan steals the show in the second half.

*Pink (2016)*
UA | 2h 16min | Drama, Thriller | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2016)

Warcraft is a decent fantasy and adventure,full of magic with emotional drive.*


Warcraft: The Beginning (2016) 6.5/10*
Warcraft (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 3min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 10 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2016)

Decent Asian crime movie.


*Wild City (2015)5.5/10*
Mai sing (original title)
2h | Action, Crime, Thriller | 31 July 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2016)

Based on true story...True Civil War era story about a white Southerner who falls for a slave and consequently rebels against the Confederacy.

*Free State of Jones (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 19min | Action, Biography, Drama | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2016)

B-grade Movie...Other Than nothing else...!!!

*The Hollow (2015) 3/10*
1h 25min | Horror | TV Movie 24 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2016)

Inspired buy "The island" lookalike...But pure crap...!!!


*Equals (2015) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 41min | Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi | 26 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2016)

May be inspired by "Premium Rush" another bike courier thriller..but fails to ignite.


*Alleycats (2016) 4/10*
1h 41min | Action, Thriller | 23 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2016)

Borgman..a dutch thriller movie..Silently disturbing film with unpredictable scenes.

*Borgman (2013) 7/10*
Not Rated | 1h 53min | Drama, Thriller | 29 August 2013


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2016)

Strangers on a train unite to survive the night, when their train crashes, and a pack of werewolves decide to come out and play. No creepy scenes another dump b-grade movie.


*Howl (2015) 3/5*
1h 29min | Fantasy, Horror | 16 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2016)

Into the Forest...Two young women who live in a remote ancient forest after a massive power outage,Informed only by rumor, they fight intruders, disease, loneliness & starvation.


*Into the Forest (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 41min | Drama, Sci-Fi | 29 July 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2016)

The third installment of The Purge series not good compare to prequels. less tense and thrill.

*The Purge: Election Year (2016) 5/10 * 
R | 1h 49min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 1 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2016)

Ragnarok elevates action-adventure yarn wrapped around a monster-movie core,  material with well-matched cultural specificity and realistic family dynamics with no tense.


*Ragnarok (2013) 5/10 *
Gåten Ragnarok (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 40min | Action, Adventure | 4 October 2013


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2016)

Based on true events...In 2004 CBS 60 Minutes report investigating then-President George W. Bush's military service, and the subsequent firestorm of criticism that cost anchor Dan Rather and producer Mary Mapes their careers. Cate Blanchett did good job.


*Truth (2015) 5/10*
R | 2h 5min | Biography, Drama | 30 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2016)

Sacrifice is not big on scares, but there is a fun and some disturbing secrets lie buried in the bogs of a remote island in this spellbinding thriller.


*Sacrifice (2016) 5/10 *
1h 31min | Thriller | 29 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2016)

The film is set in Hong Kong before its handover to China in 1997, when the city’s booming economy inadvertently attracts three infamous criminals from Mainland China to cross the border and make their fortune in Hong Kong.


*Trivisa (2016) 5/10
Chu Tai Chiu Fung (original title)
1h 37min | Crime, Thriller | 7 April 2016 (*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

The Infiltrator is based on true story of Pablo Escobar's massive money laundering. Movie as a great-looking, well-paced, wickedly funny and seriously tense thriller.


*The Infiltrator (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 7min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 13 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

Dogtooth is disturbing. It creeps into your psyche and stays there for days. It plays like an absurdist comedy at first but quickly shows its true colours. It is a gripping, compelling, shocking and extremely sad story of three nameless nearly adult children who live in a world created exclusively by their parents.


Its Average Movie for me...But in web ratings are higher...!!!
*
Dogtooth (2009) 5/10*
Kynodontas (original title)
Unrated | 1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 11 November 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

Gamers enter virtual reality video game contest for money only to realize things are not the way they seem. Story was insane without grip.


Its Below Average Movie..!!!


*Level Up (2016) 3.5/10*
1h 24min | Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

Interrogation is a laughably self-serious thriller pumped out for the quickest, dirtiest of bucks. lookalike tv movie.

Its Average Movie..!!!

*Interrogation (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 33min | Action, Thriller | 20 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2016)

Theeb is a young Bedouin boy, whose tribe encounters an English soldier needing guidance to find his way back to camp. He quietly sneaks out to follow his brother Hussein, only to eventually find himself stranded someway from home, having to come to terms with some stark realities. Dir:Naji Abu Nowar had no interest in crafting  make a film as lean and as sparse as the desert itself, with long, protracted silences punctuated by brief sequences of savage violence. Movies has amazing scenery in desert with less dialogue.


*Theeb (2014) ** 7/10 *
1h 40min | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 19 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2016)

A disaster fictional story within the historical context of the disastrous flood that engulfed the Dutch coastal province of Zeeland in 1953. Movie was made quiet good the entire move go with little tense.




*The Storm (2009) 6.5/10*
De storm (original title)
1h 36min | Action, Drama, History | 17 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2016)

Swiss Army Man is a weird and insane movie. Other than nothing else.

*Swiss Army Man (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 37min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 1 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2016)

True story of Mathematical genius Ramanujan's life. A good biography film to watch to know about him.

*The Man Who Knew Infinity (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 48min | Biography, Drama | 29 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2016)

Ghostbusters poor remaking with very cheap comedy.

*Ghostbusters (2016) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Action, Comedy, Fantasy | 15 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2016)

Its action comedy but not laugh loudly, but they good work  Dwayne Johnson &Kevin Hart.




*Central Intelligence (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 17 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2016)

Kill Your Friends is a dark comedy about greedy, cynical corporate types in the music business, but it's more depressing than funny. It's most definitely not for kids, the violence, sex, language, drinking, and drug content are all extremely strong.

*Kill Your Friends (2015) 4/10*
1h 43min | Comedy, Crime, Thriller | 1 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2016)

The Cops and Gangsters trapped in abandoned building wrong place at the wrong time fight with zombie's. Both with join to survive, they must reach ground level together or perish. Loaded with a bad ass attitude, guns, axes and extremely creative hand-to-hand combat sequences. 


*The Horde (2009)*
La horde (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 30min | Horror | 10 February 2010


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2016)

After successfully seducing a woman, a handsome man goes off the edge when she ultimately dumps him.


*Broken Vows (2016) 3/10*
R | Thriller | 11 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2016)

First 30 min cinematography throughout the climbing sequences is fantastic, and pretty much every scene convinces that the action is really taking place high up in some frightening locations. Next part movies kick ass entry into the survival horror genre.   


*High Lane (2009) 6.5/10 *
Vertige (original title)
1h 30min | Adventure, Horror | 24 June 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2016)

Based on a miraculous true story that drew the attention of the entire nation, is the dramatic, thrilling, and spiritual journey of Ashley Smith and Brian Nichols. . The emotional moments fail and it can get quite preachy at times. But overall good for me.


*Captive (2015) 6/10 *
PG-13 | 1h 37min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2016)

From the director of Saw II to IV. Poor script not any scary scene makes dump.


*Abattoir (2016) 3/10 *
1h 38min | Horror, Thriller | 31 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2016)

Jennifer Lopez has a fling with the wrong psycho in this silly but competently made thriller.


*The Boy Next Door (2015)5.5/10 *
R | 1h 31min | Mystery, Thriller | 23 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2016)

Iranian Jewish family drama. A successful turkey farmer and loving dad wants nothing more than for his ten-ish son to join him in the family business. But his son, a genius tinkerer, detests the farming life. 


*Baba Joon (2015) 6/10*
1h 31min | Drama | October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2016)

Asghar Farhadi’s visually undistinguished but affecting Beautiful City, a simple film about the power of forgiveness. Neither unremitting nor detached, it represents something of an anomaly for the Iranian film.


*Beautiful City (2004) 7/10*
Shah-re ziba (original title)
1h 41min | Drama | 11 July 2012


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2016)

Asghar Farhadi's first feature film is fairly standard. It's pretty devoid of his writing trademarks which mark him as a world class director. The story is decent enough but far too simple and needlessly stretched. 


*Dancing in the Dust (2003) 6/10*
Raghs dar ghobar (original title)
1h 35min | Drama | 23 June 2003


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2016)

Based on true story of *Lyudmila Pavlichenko* was a Ukrainian Soviet sniper during World War II Credited with 309 kills including 36 enemy snipers.


The film brings out the toughness of Lyudmila well and her confusion when she is out of the war zone might well be shared by some of the audience. direction and cinematography is excellent with imagery that is both beautiful and yet destructive because of the war time settings.


*Battle for Sevastopol (2015) 7/10*
Bitva za Sevastopol (original title)
1h 50min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 2 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2016)

A World War II drama telling the rare story about the Estonian situation. Definitely one that Estonians will hold near to their heart, and for others it has some solid moments. During the invasion of Germans and Soviets, Estonian people were forced to different sides and on the battlefield they faced each other. In the heart of 1944 is the ultimate hope for freedom, the hope that nothing like this will ever happen again.

*1944 7/10 (2015) 7/10*
1h 40min | Drama, War | 4 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2016)

Blood Father is daddy vengeance story inspired by Taken franchise. But not tense and thrill.


*Blood Father (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 28min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2016)

The true story of the kidnapping of Freddy Heineken, the grandson of the founder of the Heineken brewery, and his driver. They were released after a ransom of 35 million Dutch guilders was paid. Its good to seeing a kidnapping from the kidnappers' perspective, with all the planning, celebrations and fallouts.


*Kidnapping Mr. Heineken (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 35min | Action, Crime, Drama | 6 March 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2016)

The Wailing is a well crafted horror film. Richly designed, expertly written and overwhelmingly creepy with just enough to disturb an audience.


*The Chaser*, *The Yellow Sea* and now *The Wailing*. Director, *Hong-jin Na* is now a 3 time winner at the game of making marvelous movies. The cinematography is spectacular. The script is one insane rollercoaster of emotions with pure holy terror.


*The Wailing (2016) 8/10*
Goksung (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 36min | Drama, Fantasy, Horror | 3 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2016)

Tarzan is arguably one of the most famous and beloved literary characters of all time, terrific animated Disney adaptation with less tense and climax was dump.


*The Legend of Tarzan (2016) 6/10 *
PG-13 | 1h 50min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 1 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2016)

The reboot of 3rd series, poor script without tense. less action sequences.

*Star Trek Beyond (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 2min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 22 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2016)

Its another bad series after 20 years no gripping plots.

*Independence Day: Resurgence (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2016)

Based on true events in WWII, Two Czechoslovakian freedom fighters are parachuted into their occupied homeland in a bid to assassinate SS General Reinhard Heydrich, the ‘Butcher of Prague’.


Also Dir:Sean Ellis being a fame of Cashback (2006),The Broken (2008),Metro Manila (2013).


*Anthropoid (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h | Biography, History, Thriller | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2016)

Bleeding Heart is a sisterly bonding a lightweight thrill without tense.


*Bleeding Heart (2015) 4.5/10*
1h 20min | Drama | 3 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2016)

The Siege of Jadotville tells the true story of a small company of Irish soldiers deployed to a rural outpost in the newly formed African country the Republic of the Congo. In 1961, with the Cold War kicking off, the world’s major military players each want a stake in the rich seam of uranium running through the mineral-rich Katanga province.

The fact that not a single Irish solider get killed. Its makes more exciting to watch.

*The Siege of Jadotville (2016) 7/10*
1h 48min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 7 October 2016



> This movie remember of *71: Into the Fire (2010) *based on a true story of a group of 71 undertrained and underarmed, outgunned student-soldiers of South Korea during the Korean War, who were mostly killed on August 11, 1950, during the Battle of P'ohang-dong. For 11 hours.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2016)

“The Handmaiden” is a love story, revenge thriller and puzzle film set in Japanese-occupied Korea in the 1930s. It is voluptuously beautiful, frankly sexual, occasionally perverse and horrifically violent. At times its very existence feels inexplicable.


*The Handmaiden (2016) 6/10*
Ah-ga-ssi (original title)
2h 24min | Drama, Romance | 1 June 2016 




> Park Chan-Wook’s being a fame of  J.S.A.: Joint Security Area,Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance,Oldboy,Lady Vengeance,Thirst and Stoker


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2016)

Based on true events in World War II, The story of a young lawyer who fights the Nazis to save thousands of lives. Movie start with simple and rest of the film is unbelievable was happened in Hungary during the war.


*Chosen (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 45min | Drama, War | 2 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2016)

As usual home invasion poor plot with new techno thriller movie nothing special on this.


*I.T. (2016) 4/10*
1h 35min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 23 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2016)

Skiptrace is action comedy movie but not well made lookalike b grade movie, even though jackie did good there is no grip in this movie.


*Skiptrace (2016) 5/10*
Jue di tao wang (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Comedy | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2016)

This is an actual "sequel" of sorts to the 1989 Jean-Claude van Damme. They tries to get few things right from rebooted franchise like Rocky/Creed; but where Creed did just about everything right and was on point this one is sloppy and poorly put-together.


*Kickboxer: Vengeance (2016) 5/10*
1h 30min | Action | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2016)

Its slow burning horror-mystery movie.

*Goodnight Mommy (2014) 6/10*
Ich seh ich seh (original title)
R | 1h 39min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 11 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2016)

Mr. Church is a biographical drama based on a real-life friendship between the titular personal cook and the mother and daughter for whom he works. Eddie Murphy in his first serious role in years, the movie should appeal to teens who enjoy independent dramas with solid performances.

This is based on a true friendship, reads the awkward title card at the beginning of the film. That friendship begins when one of the friends is sent to work for the family of the other. 

*Mr. Church (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 44min | Drama | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2016)

Eden is a lost,survival and psychodrama movie.A plane full of American soccer players that crashes off an uninhabited Malaysian island.Director Shyam Madiraju manages to keep high entertainment value with some truly surprising moments. Well made movie in low budget with tense.

*Eden (2015)*
R | 1h 30min | Drama, Thriller | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2016)

An old story told in modern times, by a master in storytelling. The Cinematography  and perfect soundtrack, Most important is made by Anurag Kashyap.


*Dev.D (2009) 6/10*
A | 2h 24min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 6 February 2009


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2016)

A story itself is simple and classic, a tale of revenge. The mysterious stranger rides into town,death follows with him and some good bloody shots to the face too in a violent, Atmospheric and mysterious with great cinematography.


*The Dark Valley (2014) 7/10*
Das finstere Tal (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 55min | Mystery, Western | 13 February 2014


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2016)

Desierto is a  simplistic very solid survival action/thriller about a white American who ruthlessly hunts Mexican migrants near the countries border. Violence is frequent and intense, with shooting and killing, blood spurts and bloody pools, dead bodies, animals killed in horrific ways.


*Desierto (2015) 6.5/10 *
R | 1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 14 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2016)

“The Himalayas” is a mountain climbing adventure and a cornball weepie, not always in proportions that go well together. Inspired by a real-life mission to recover the bodies of mountaineering compatriots who died on Mount Everest in 2004, it spans roughly a dozen years in the lives of a team of South Korean climbers.


*The Himalayas (2015) 6.5/10*
Himalaya (original title)
2h 4min | Drama | 1 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2016)

Hands of Stone is one that is based on the true story of famed boxing trainer Ray Arcel, who trained some of the best coxing champions in the sport and how he trained fighter Roberto Duran. Robert De Niro is perfect for the part, and the film as a whole benefits greatly from his performance, This is a fine feature Boxing films in recent memory. 


*Hands of Stone (2016)*
R | 1h 51min | Action, Biography, Drama | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2016)

Blackway... It's not an impressing movie experience. It remains a vague thriller without much sensation. 


*Blackway (2015) 5/10*
Go with Me (original title)
R | 1h 30min | Thriller | 10 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2016)

Cosmic Sex is a 2014 art-house Independent Bengali Film written and directed by Amitabh Chakraborty and produced by Putul Mahmood. The film deals with the connection between Sex and Spirituality.Cosmic Sex is the story of a young man Kripa who is on the run from sex and violence one night in Kolkata when he meets a woman Sadhavi who strangely resembles his dead mother.


This movie is at the end of our world.... I have a very very big respect to the Director Amitabh Chakraborthy for making this movie and to the Actress *Rii *(She also fame of* Gandu (2010)*) for giving a bravest performance ever.

*Cosmic Sex (2015) 6/10*
A | 1h 37min | Drama | 15 February 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2016)

Budhia Singh – Born to Run is positioned as a biopic of the world’s youngest marathon runner, but it’s as much an indictment of Indian bureaucracy and petty politics as it is true story of the five-year-old tyke whose achievements it celebrates. Winner of the National Award for Best Children’s Film earlier this year (under its original title, Duronto), this stirring drama, written and directed by first-timer Soumendra Padhi, Manoj Bajpayee has given a fine performance. Do give it a watch. It's still a lot better than many other Bollywood movies this year.


*Budhia Singh: Born to Run (2016) 7.5/10*
1h 52min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 5 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2016)

The Hollow is an aesthetically beautiful film with admirable grit and passion at its core. However, it gets so waterlogged with its many characters and the oft-volatile relationships between them that by the end, the story becomes exceedingly difficult to follow.


*The Hollow (2016) 4/10*
2h 8min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 7 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

Billionaire Ransom ...Very predictable but a perfectly serviceable B-survivalist thriller.


*Billionaire Ransom (2016) 5/10*
Take Down (original title)
1h 47min | Thriller | 19 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

Based on a true story, “War Dogs” follows two friends in their early 20s living in Miami during the first Iraq War who exploit a little-known government initiative that allows small businesses to bid on U.S. Military contracts. 


*War Dogs (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 54min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 19 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

Hell or High Water is slow burn crime thriller set in current day rural west Texas. The three lead actors has phenomenal performances, beautiful cinematography and great soundtrack. David Mackenzie did good job...also being a fame of Starred Up (2013),Perfect Sense (2011),Young Adam (2003)..etc. Screenwriter Taylor Sheridan being a fame of Tex-Mex drug-lord drama Sicario (2015).


*Hell or High Water (2016) 7/10*
R | 1h 42min | Crime, Drama | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2016)

To Steal from a Thief focuses on a bank heist that begins to go dramatically wrong. A career-destroying chain of political corruption is discovered within the contents of a safety deposit box, triggering a tense battle between authorities on the outside and the robbers with a winning hand.


*To Steal from a Thief (2016) 6.5/10*
Cien años de perdón (original title)
R | 1h 36min | Crime, Thriller | 3 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2016)

Dead Rising as it was generally pretty faithful to the source material. In this one they decided to make a zombie movie with no zombies in it and focus on weird military internal conflicts. 


*Dead Rising: Endgame (2016) 4/10*
Not Rated | 1h 36min | Action, Horror | 20 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2016)

Genius is a perfectly serviceable and engaging enough drama featuring strong performances from Jude Law and Colin Firth.
Its’s a biopic movie about literary editor Max Perkins and his client, Thomas Wolfe.


*Genius (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 44min | Biography, Drama | 10 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2016)

Imperium is the film is particularly adept at capturing the polite face of racial intolerance in a white supremacist.Daniel finds himself bonding with one of the people he is meant to bring to justice.Daniel Radcliffe has been giving some great performances.


*Imperium (2016) 5/10 *
R | 1h 49min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 19 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2016)

A Violent Prosecutor is a framed for murdering a suspect, a hotheaded prosecutor lands in prison. Befriending a street-smart con artist, the pair work together to set a trap for his enemies. Great concept and smart script.


*A Violent Prosecutor (2016) 5.5/10*
Geomsawejeon (original title)
2h 6min | Crime | 3 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2016)

Mechanic: Resurrection is the disappointing sequel to the 2011. There are more action but it felt very choppy in places and it wasn't half as bloody. Story was nothing new as usual predictable.


*Mechanic: Resurrection (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 38min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2016)

Compare to previous sequel, this time decent action with silent mode, nothing new this time.


*Jason Bourne (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 3min | Action, Thriller | 29 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2016)

Long-awaited sequel to the 1995 film. A young British Asian, Mo is a fast-rising police officer who goes under cover infiltrating Shadwell's resurgent hooligan element, who are fired up by Shadwells's takeover by a Russian oligarch and their unlikely adventure into European competition. 


*ID2: Shadwell Army (2016) 4/10*
1h 32min | Action | 12 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2016)

As the movie begins and a father and his two sons drive deeper and deeper into the woods, the snow falling and the car radio dissolving into static, there is no love lost between them, as a roadside incident clearly demonstrates.


*The High Frontier 5/10(2016)*
Na granicy (original title)
1h 38min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 19 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2016)

The BFG is a winsome tale from Roald Dahl, a writer who hardly went in for easy, simple pleasures, even in his children’s tales. Spielberg, on the other hand, is a director whose heart lies in such delights. The two meet here to bring us a film that is true to Dahl’s story, but Spielberg’s spirit.


*The BFG (2016) 6/10*
PG | 1h 57min | Adventure, Family, Fantasy | 1 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2016)

Based on a novel by Yutaka Maekawa, Creepy is sedate and studied, a slowburn to the point of stagnation hardly essential, domestic nightmare with a dark, disturbing reveal.Pulse director Kiyoshi Kurosawa returns to suburban shocks with a serial killer chiller favouring suspicion over suspense.

*Creepy (2016) 7/10*
Kurîpî: Itsuwari no rinjin (original title)
2h 10min | Thriller | 18 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2016)

The film takes place in a rural village of ethnic Estonians in Abkhazia, Set in 1992, during the growing conflict between Georgia and Abkhazian separatists in the wake of the Soviet Union's dissolution,When the war comes to their doorsteps, Ivo (played by legendary Estonian actor Lembit Ulfsak) takes in two wounded soldiers from opposite sides. The fighters vow to kill each other when they recover, but their extended period of recovery has a humanizing effect that might transcend ethnic divides. Set against a beautiful landscape defiled by war.The way in which the film is written to escalate everything to the conclusion that a nation works better as a group is quite stunning and demonstrates self-confidence in the narrative, something rarely seen in movies, especially in war-themed manifestos. 


*Tangerines (2013) 7.5/10*
Mandariinid (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 27min | Drama, War | 17 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2016)

The Final Master just lurches clumsily from one scene to the next, flatlining whenever fists aren’t 
Its Average Movie...!!!


*The Final Master (2015) 5/10*
Shi Fu (original title)
1h 49min | Action, Drama | 11 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2016)

The Whole Truth is a moderately clever, reasonably entertaining courtroom drama with poor script and final verdict was insane.


*The Whole Truth (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Drama, Thriller | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2016)

Sairat is soaked in the realism that is to be found in the groundbreaking dramas.with epic love story told in a highly affecting manner, filled with solid performances, especially Rinku Rajguru as Archana is outstanding in her debut performance.The film is nearly three hours long but the director is confident, barring a few instances like the chase sequence in the first half, you don’t really feel the film drags at all. After the masterfully directed last scene. Nagraj Manjule packed a punch with a arthouse film like Fandry (2013),  also make a deeply touching mainstream romantic film is loud and clear, 


*Sairat (2016) 8/10*
Not Rated | 2h 54min | Drama, Romance | 29 April 2016


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2016)

Outlaws and Angels is a violence western brutal movie with some nasty or disgusting scenes supremely bad taste with blood full revenge. 


*Outlaws and Angels (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h | Drama, Thriller, Western | 25 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2016)

MS Dhoni - The Untold Story A must watch for sports enthusiast and cricket lovers. Felt like reading a biography, super screenplay and direction feel like living the life of Dhoni in silver screen. 


*M.S. Dhoni: The Untold Story (2016) 7/10*
3h 4min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 30 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2016)

Land of Mine its part of the movie aftermath of WWII of which It was completely unaware, a group of young German boys was captured by the Danish government and sent to an idyllic beach, their task is to rid the pristine shoreline of around 45,000 landmines in order to earn their freedom. Exploiting the natural tension of the scenario extremely well, without ever feeling schematic or manipulative, director Martin Zandvliet allows Land of Mine to arrive at every shocking moment in a way that feels organic to the point of being unavoidable.


*Land of Mine (2015) 6.5/10*
Under sandet (original title)
R | 1h 40min | Drama, History, War | 17 February 2017


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Cosmic Sex is a 2014 art-house Independent Bengali Film written and directed by Amitabh Chakraborty and produced by Putul Mahmood. The film deals with the connection between Sex and Spirituality.Cosmic Sex is the story of a young man Kripa who is on the run from sex and violence one night in Kolkata when he meets a woman Sadhavi who strangely resembles his dead mother.
> 
> 
> This movie is at the end of our world.... I have a very very big respect to the Director Amitabh Chakraborthy for making this movie and to the Actress *Rii *(She also fame of* Gandu (2010)*) for giving a bravest performance ever.
> ...



have you watched Gandu?


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes bro....................!!!


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2016)

Warm Bodies breaks every single rule in the zombie handbook, these zombies can talk, think, dance, shrug, have feelings, love...


*Warm Bodies (2013) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Comedy, Horror, Romance | 1 February 2013


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2016)

Based on true events, THE LAST KING is set in civil war-ravaged Norway. A lots of scenes of men riding horses in slow motion and a few bursts of bloody action, as well as a high-speed chase on skating chase down a mountain.


*The Last King (2016) 6.5/10*
Birkebeinerne (original title)
R | 1h 39min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 17 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2016)

The soft side of Korean cinema is shown in full glory. This has got loads and loads of love in it. This film is a paradisiacal experience for hard core romantics.


*A Moment to Remember (2004) 7/10*
Nae meorisokui jiwoogae (original title)
1h 57min | Drama, Romance | 5 November 2004


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2016)

The Cardboard Boxer is a film that tries to be something quitye different than what we usually see, but by telling its story, it’s an effort than could have been so much more, but it doesn’t offer much. The film lacks any real heart, and it becomes uninteresting and the performances lack as well. The film is quite eccentric in its storytelling, and it ends up being all over the place.


*Cardboard Boxer (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 28min | Drama | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2016)

THE UNTOLD STORY BEHIND THE MIRACLE ON THE HUDSON


Based on true events, On 15 January 2009, the world witnessed the 'Miracle on the Hudson' when Captain 'Sully' Sullenberger glided his disabled plane onto the frigid waters of the Hudson River, saving the lives of all 155 aboard. These stories of quiet heroism are so essential in today's apocalypse-obsessed cinematic world.


*Sully (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Biography, Drama | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2016)

Air is sure feels tiresomely suffocating. The overall concept is about two men who wake up from stasis sleep to do critical housekeeping on a post-apocalyptic facility. It brings the usual gloomy ambiance and the two actors do possess good acting performance, but the movie is utterly boring. 


*Air (2015) 3.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 35min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 14 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2016)

Based on Ransom Rigg's 2011 debut YA novel, "Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children" proves to be a perfect fit for Tim Burton's sensibilities. The director's work has been somewhat hit-or-miss in recent years and while the film isn't quite a return to form for Burton, it remains an enjoyable watch thanks to its striking visuals and a wonderfully eccentric performance from Eva Green.


*Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 7min | Adventure, Drama, Family | 30 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2016)

B-grade Movie...No review.

*Last Shift (2014) 3/10*
R | 1h 30min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 6 October 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2016)

Being Charlie is slow and steady paced story powerful performance and some witty dialogue, A troublesome 18-year-old boy who breaks out of a youth drug treatment clinic, the actual therapy/rehab scenes and the main characters unwillingness to simply comply.


*Being Charlie (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 37min | Drama, Romance | 6 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2016)

Morgan is a sci-fi/action thriller about a young lab-created girl who may have a deadly streak. There's lots of strong, bloody violence, with brutal fighting and killing, plus occasional shooting.


*Morgan (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 32min | Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2016)

Its remake of Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai (1954) was an attempt to combine the American western and Japanese swordplay movies, so it was a comparatively simple trick to retranslate the screenplay into a cowboy setting. 


*The Magnificent Seven (1960) 6.5/10*
Approved | 2h 8min | Action, Adventure, Western | 23 November 1960


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2016)

A simple young adult fantasy film with some fun.


*Mara and the Firebringer (2015) 5/10*
Mara und der Feuerbringer (original title)
1h 30min | Fantasy | 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2016)

A chain of deaths at a junior high school, new transfer student Koichi Sakakibara turns to a mysterious girl who holds the key to the dark mystery.The death scenes are hilarious, but they're only 20 seconds of the movie everything else from the way it's shot and acting is insanely boring.


*Another (2012) 4.5/10*
Anazâ (original title)
1h 49min | Horror, Mystery | 4 August 2012


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2016)

The Throne is a powerful royal-court tragedy brings the famous story of King Yeongjo, The director gives this story a very human face with a great deal of emotional depth. historical drama that delivers an insight into ancient Korean royal life and what happens to a son who is not interested in being the heir.


*The Throne (2015) 6.5/10*
Sado (original title)
2h 5min | Drama, History | 16 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2016)

Oliver Stone’s “Snowden,” a quiet, crisply drawn portrait of the world’s most celebrated whistle-blower, belongs to a curious subgenre of movies about very recent historical events.


*Snowden (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 14min | Biography, Drama, Thriller | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2016)

When the Bough Breaks could have offered some cheap thrills, but it ends up a neutered, 


*When the Bough Breaks (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2016)

Dog Eat Dog is dark, unpleasant and violence throws the book at its source novel, brutal and meticulously realistic account, by convict-novelist Edward Bunker, of three psychotic ex-cons and a failed child kidnapping.


*Dog Eat Dog (2016) 5/10*
1h 33min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 11 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2016)

A TRUE STORY OF FAITH, DEVOTION AND UNDYING LOVE...


A beautiful, but extremely sad true story about a dog devoted to his owner.


*Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009) 7.5/10*
G | 1h 33min | Drama, Family | 12 March 2010



> *Hachikō*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2016)

In a Valley of Violence is slow moving terrific throwback to the spaghetti westerns of old but also writer, producer, editor, and director Ti West's best film, with great performances, strong storytelling, stylish direction, beautiful cinematography, fun characters, mounting tension, and witty dark humor. Few scenes dog has made good performance with commands.


*In a Valley of Violence (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 44min | Western | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2016)

The Mobfathers follows a rather worn path as it goes through the motions while papering over the cracks with a little steamy sex and some excessive gore soaked violence that has little impact given that they opted to use some awful CGI blood. 


*The Mobfathers (2016) 5/10*
Suen lo chor (original title)
1h 34min | Comedy, Crime | 31 March 2016 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2016)

THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS THE HOLOCAUST HAPPENED. NOW SHE NEEDS TO PROVE IT.


Anchored by a cast of stellar performances, "Denial" is a engrossing courtroom drama with a palpable sense of emotional weight.


*Denial (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 49min | Biography, Drama, History | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2016)

“Equity'"s main claim to fame is that it’s the first female-dominated depiction of the cutthroat dealings that define greed-is-good, ethics-are-overrated Wall Street. Anna Gunn did electrifying performances.As well as we proud Meera Menon is an Indian–American director well made film.



*Equity (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 40min | Drama | 29 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Its remake of Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai (1954) was an attempt to combine the American western and Japanese swordplay movies, so it was a comparatively simple trick to retranslate the screenplay into a cowboy setting.
> 
> 
> *The Magnificent Seven (1960) 6.5/10*
> Approved | 2h 8min | Action, Adventure, Western | 23 November 1960




Its Combination of third movie Dir:Antoine Fuqua and Denzel Washington work together. This time Antoine Fuqua takes remake of classic 1960 Western (which itself was a take on Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai (1954)) good strategy with action packed and cinematography is good missed stylish shooting of western style.there is no story grip of emotional depth no mutual understand with village peoples. compare to 1960's movies. Even Though modifies some scenes looks good for current scenario. 


*The Magnificent Seven (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Action, Adventure, Western | 23 September 2016


Still not watched Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai (1954)..will review later.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2016)

LIFE-OR-DEATH SURVIVAL BEGINS...


Train to Busan delivered extremely exciting and spectacular zombies thriller story move as fast as train speed also add in some emotional scenes. The ending was especially well-done and effective, although a little predictable. Overall, good story, solid acting, great ending, 


*Train to Busan (2016) 7.5/10*
Busanhaeng (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 58min | Action, Drama, Horror | 20 July 2016 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2016)

I Am a Hero another zombie movie from Japan with low key edition. This was good and entertaining only drawback was that they wasted the glimpsed at potential of one of the characters.


*I Am a Hero (2015) 5/10*
2h 6min | Action, Horror | 23 April 2016 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2016)

Spectral is sci-fi action-thriller,brilliant idea about ghost technology hunting with Delta force..fully action packed,visual effects are very good. Director Nic Mathieu aims for a gritty, realistic urban feel for Spectral in first-time feature film. After watched this movie is combination of Ghostbuster and Black Hawk Down.


*Spectral (2016) 7.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 9 December 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2016)

Camino is survival thriller set in 1985 colombian jungle a life-endangering for photojournalist (Zoe Bell) in this competent but unmemorable actioner. 


*Camino (2015) 6.5/10*
1h 43min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 4 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2016)

Madaari is a good in the shadow of hype over other concurrently released films. Precise casting, “capturing” storyline, and an excellent direction certainly puts this film into the Bollywood bag of time-worthy films. As usual Irffan Khan did good job.


*Madaari (2016) 6/10*
Unrated | 2h 13min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 22 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2016)

Director Johnnie To unleashes a showdown between a cop, a robber and a physician, principally inside the confines of a single Hong Kong hospital ward.


*Three (2016) 5/10*
San ren xing (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 28min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2016)

Eliminators is the former U.S. federal agent in the witness protection program has to come out of hiding in London, he finds himself fleeing from a dangerous assassin to get his daughter to safety. Some fantastic fight scenes and a solid thriller - Adkins doing what he does best.


*Eliminators (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Action | 11 October 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2016)

The Neighbour starts out more as a low-key crime drama, well acted and decently made.


*The Neighbor (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 27min | Crime, Horror, Thriller | 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2016)

An intriguing and interesting film with a very poor and abrupt ending


*Indignation (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 50min | Drama | 11 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2016)

Kidulthood is a movie that isn't going to be everybody's type of film. The movie does focus on teenager's becoming adults and what the movie does so well is showing what's really happening with teenager's in Britain. 


*Kidulthood (2006) 6/10*
R | 1h 29min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 3 March 2006


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2016)

The Accountant was attempting to be a profound thriller with high stakes, close calls, and unexpected twists; but the final product was an abysmal drama that had little depth. Affleck is rather good in the central role.


*The Accountant (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 8min | Action, Crime, Drama | 14 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2016)

THE UNTOLD STORY OF NAT TURNER

Nat Turner, a former slave in America, leads a liberation movement in 1831 to free African-Americans in Virgina that results in a violent retaliation from whites.
The subjects of this movie, slavery in general,ut it's a disturbing one as well. As a document that challenges racism and white supremacy,


*The Birth of a Nation (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 2h | Biography, Drama, History | 7 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2016)

'D16'  has been dealt like a novel, the attention to detail, the connections, unusual suspects, minor clues that get registered in the mind of the investigator during the inquiry, all these unfold  like a page turner from Sujatha or Agatha Christie novel and the best part is, it has come from a 21 year old director who has penned it with a sharp writing skills which makes you hooked for its 105 minutes run time.


*Dhuruvangal Pathinaaru (2016) 7/10*
‘D16’


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2016)

ARQ does not mess about in its opening minutes. At breakneck speed it thrusts us in a plot centred around what is perhaps sci-fi's most consistent lover, the good old time loop.


*ARQ (2016) 5/10*
1h 28min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 1, 2017)

HEARTFALL ARISES possesses an interesting psychological concept surrounding the cause and effect of an organ transplant from a killer's body, the movie is poorly executed in every aspect.


*Heartfall Arises (2016) 4/10*
1h 46min | Crime | 20 October 2016 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 2, 2017)

Parched  tries a little too hard to be shocking, but it's all for the important message of women's oppression of old male dominant societies. The film addresses three women life's,how there is nothing shameful about a woman’s need for sex or ownership of her body. 

Academy-Award winning cinematographer, Russell Carpenter has captured the arid landscape beautifully. Parched is a roadmap for our oppressed female population who have been victims of a misogynist mindset for eons. 

*Parched (2015) 7/10*
1h 56min | Drama | 17 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 2, 2017)

Based of True Events.... Deepwater Horizon oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico became the biggest such eco disaster in history. The explosion cost 11 lives, fire raged and oil gushed out of control for 87 days. Dir: Peter Berg’s approach to the real-life oil rig disaster is about as sober as it is possible to be in a movie that gets its rocks off by blowing stuff up.


*Deepwater Horizon (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Drama, Thriller | 30 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 2, 2017)

Its High Speed action with car chases,script was not strong...It's sad to see Anthony Hopkins and Ben Kingsley in this sort of films.


*Collide (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 39min | Action, Thriller | 3 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2017)

Line Walker’s centrepiece is a tense confrontation between Shiu and Lam in the still-unfinished Olympic Stadium, which echoes the iconic rooftop climax from *Infernal Affairs. *.This movie is the perfect example for what's wrong with HK-Action cinema these days. There simply aren't any efforts put into character establishment anymore as the focus is only on action set pieces which are ruined by ridiculous CGI effects and the dominance of high tech.

*Line Walker (2016) 6/10*
Shi tu xing zhe (original title)
1h 49min | Action, Thriller | 19 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 4, 2017)

The Treacherous is a slick affair, but one that runs foul of historical accuracy and takes a disturbing amount of pleasure in fantasizing the plight of sex slaves. The most outrageous and brutal parts of this story are true, it's just the tacked on romance that is fabricated and unnecessary. An erotic historical film about a mad Korean emperor that suffers from too much plot. Still, it's a beautiful production with good actors.


*The Treacherous (2015) 6.5/10*
Gansin (original title)
2h 13min | History | 21 May 2015 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 4, 2017)

High Strung is a entertaining display of talent mixes classical and contemporary music and dance techniques, exposing enthusiasts of either one to the other genre.


*High Strung (2016) 5.5/10*
PG | 1h 36min | Drama, Music, Romance | 8 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 4, 2017)

Max Steel is surprisingly unfunny and dull, this action figure-based superhero adventure. 

*Max Steel (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 32min | Action, Adventure, Family | 14 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Tamara tells the story of Teo Almanza who, upon hearing about the death of his brother, returns to his hometown in Venezuela. The film explores Teoʼs desire to become a woman and shows the protagonist’s search for his true self, The film intentionally sways away from the violence perpetually inflicted on the transgender community and, rather, chooses to focus on the complexity of identity. Even though person is an altogether different experience shows in this movie...*The Danish Girl (2015)* was much better than this category.


*Tamara (2016) 6/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Romance | 4 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Ma'Rosa is the name of a small grocery store where a family lives, who, to make ends meet, trades in white powder. A neighbor denounces it and the police accused the parents. This is the beginning of a long day, locked up in a neighborhood police station with cops who soon ransom the poor people. The Filipino director Brillante Mendoza still manages to seize raw blocks of truth that show the violence of his country.


*Ma' Rosa (2016) 7/10*
1h 50min | Drama | 6 July 2016 (Philippines)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Eight French-Arab men in four souped-up cars have formed a convoy to transport drugs from Spain to Paris. What follows is a fast paced film noir road flick, with propulsive editing and a pulsating score with fairly good thriller with some really pretty cinematography and well executed driving sequences.

*Fast Convoy (2016) 6/10*
Le convoi (original title)
1h 42min | Action, Thriller | 20 January 2016 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


A country's complicated relationship with capital punishment is dramatized via a young prison employee in line to become an executioner. The film is a highly compelling, emotional and intense drama of character complexities, moral dilemmas, compassion and family issues with suspenseful narratives, thriller-like scenes and a gripping sense that something or someone's going to explode at any time. 


*Apprentice (2016) 6.5/10*
1h 55min | Drama | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Low-key drama about a young man in law school forced to return to the village after the death of his father. As Iddrisu grapples with the struggle between tradition and modernity in the village, the colours of the Ghanaian life emerges. 

*Nakom (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 30min | Drama | 18 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


The protagonists of the story are two young lovers, married, professionally satisfied and emotionally connected. But no children. Laura and George trying for some time to have a baby, but the good news just will not get. Until a crime will not upset the lives of both, with him, stripped of their moral, called to find a solution, and she, woman boldly assumes the responsibility of being a mother, ready to challenge the propriety of common morality. In the middle a couple of questions that hover on both heads is it really so important to the biological link with their child? And above all, what you are willing to give up for love.


*La scelta (2015) 5/10*
1h 26min | Drama | 2 April 2015 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Returning to film in his native Iran after the French interlude of The Past, Asghar Farhadi continues his exploration of the dark side of the soul, using a traumatic assault to trigger a young husband’s uncontrollable thirst for revenge. 


*The Salesman (2016) 7/10*
Forushande (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Drama, Thriller | 27 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

A railway worker finds money on the tracks and decides to do the right thing. He gets more than he bargained for in Kristina Grozeva and Petar Valchanov's absorbing tale.

*Glory (2016) 6.5/10*
Slava (original title)
1h 41min | Drama | 8 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Bittersweet is an ambitiously crafted drama that makes revealing statements about affluent capitalist societies and the clash of old and new values, but fails to deliver due to sketchy characterization and weak acting 

*BitterSüß (2016) 5/10*
1h 35min | Crime, Drama | 18 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


This premise could be the beginnings of a murder mystery but this finely crafted drama from writer/director Azli Özge examines the fallout from this one event and its widespread repercussions for those directly and indirectly involved. Since he didn't call an ambulance in the first 15 minutes, by German law he could be accused of manslaughter.


*All of a Sudden (2016) 6/10*
Auf Einmal (original title)
1h 52min | Drama | 6 October 2016 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

She’s the daughter of a rich estate owner and he’s the son of a poor miller. Despite the deep love between them, her father makes Victoria ditch Johannes for the richer Otto. It looks amazing. The acting is fine. It just lacks drive, blood and vision. I do wonder if just focusing on one character would have helped or if cutting it tighter would have done the trick. Something is not working here and it's a shame since the camera work is stunning.

*Victoria (2013) 5/10*
1h 45min | Drama, Romance | 1 March 2013 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

The Illumination is a choppy evolution of a scientist trying to find meaning of everything. Because of its jumps, the 12 or so years that pass by the film don't feel staged and is whip smart of its changes. 

*The Illumination (1973) 4/10*
Iluminacja (original title)
1h 31min | Drama | December 1978 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Follows a teenage girl as she explores her sexuality by inviting men from chat rooms over for exhibitionist sessions. Dark and foreboding, but fails to tie all the various threads in the story together. 


*Las Plantas (2015) 5/10*
1h 30min | Drama | 20 October 2016 (Chile)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Director Mohamed Diab’s disturbing and technically daring thriller positions the viewer on the inside of an Egyptian police van in 2013 as post-revolution tensions boil over. Horrifying one-location drama tackles Egyptian conflict.


*Clash (2016) 7.5/10*
Eshtebak (original title)
1h 37min | Drama, Thriller | 27 July 2016 (Egypt)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


It’s an unforgettable and unsentimental recollection of the survival story of a female artist who’s way ahead of her time, told through an oral history by friends and acquaintances. The film follows her journey throughout 1930s China and well into the war years, a violent period in the country’s history that is especially unkind towards a woman like herself. The movie more stretched with documentary style.


*The Golden Era (2014) 6/10*
Huang jin shi dai (original title)
2h 57min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 1 October 2014 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Its very slow burn thriller, City boy Roman  has just inherited a big piece of empty land in a remote village after his grandfather's death. He decides to sell it but soon discovers that doing so wouldn't go too well with his grandfather's men, who apparently used - and intend to continue using - the land for illegal activities. Meanwhile, police officer Hogaș tries to investigate a murder after being brought a severed foot that was found in the area.


*Dogs (2016) 5.5/10*
Câini (original title)
1h 44min | Drama, Thriller | 23 September 2016 (Romania)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Its as usual time travel movie, 


*Loop (2016) 6/10*
Hurok (original title)
1h 35min | Crime, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 14 April 2016 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Its survival thriller lookalike "Apocalypto". Story was made in 16th century, the indian man took oath deliver package (spanish women) to border. To save own people under turmoil,

*La carga (2016) 6.5/10*
1h 34min | Drama, Romance | 10 April 2016 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Night Train is mystery solved crime thriller movies, very skillful camera work, whole movie set in running train lookalike hitchcock thriller. 


*Night Train (1959) 6/10*
Pociag (original title)
1h 39min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 6 September 1959 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Death in Sarajevo its political drama-thriller incident will happen in city's single luxury hotel with multiple story line.


*Death in Sarajevo (2016) 5.5/10*
Smrt u Sarajevu (original title)
1h 25min | Drama | 12 May 2016 (Serbia)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Invisible its story of factory worker loose his job facing financial crisis while ex-wife leave his son to him. while more depression take justice to boss on my own hand


*Invisible (2015) 5/10
*Drama, Thriller | 23 October 2015 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Its Biography movie by great artist "Marie-Louise Fuller" can be as mysterious so easily pushed aside by new styles. The Dancer (La Danseuse), an intelligent, thoughtful biopic about 19th century dancer Loïe Fuller that has more on its mind that a strict recitation of her career highlights. 

*The Dancer (2016) 5.5/10*
La danseuse (original title)
1h 48min | Biography, Drama, Music | 28 September 2016 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Its family drama suddenly turns to psychological drama at the end with no tense.


*On the Other Side (2016) 5/10*
S one strane (original title)
1h 25min | Drama | 10 March 2016 (Croatia)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

The movie was explored to religious fanaticism, with two gangs fight each other some scenes of violence and bike chasing.

*Reza a Lenda (2016) 5/10*
1h 27min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 21 January 2016 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*


Its documentary style movie, that's why movie makes slight irritate.. A group's criminal members falls in love with a woman that is not interested in him. He becomes a stalker and when rejected again and again pours acid in the woman's face. That is the main content of the film.


*Lantouri (2016) 6/10*
1h 55min | Drama, Romance | 14 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

A divorced father tries to put his family back together in one night withstand family drama of gentle persuasion and staggering simplicity from Kore-eda Hirokazu. 

*After the Storm (2016) 6/10*
Umi yori mo mada fukaku (original title)
1h 57min | Drama | 17 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

It based on true events happened in at 2:46 PM on March 11, 2011, the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Plant experiences a black out due to the aftermath of the Tōhoku earthquake and tsunami. The cooling system fails at the nuclear power plant and the temperature of the nuclear reactor rises. The worst case is coming.Scientists face an unexpected situation and government officials are confused by lack of information. Residents says goodbye to their hometown before evacuating.

*The Seal Of The Sun (2016) 5/10*
Taiyô No Futa
2h 10min | Thriller | 16 July 2016 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

The mysterious imagination of an insanely jealous young doctor who follows his estranged girlfriend from Berlin to Lisbon. 

*Fado (2016) 5/10*
1h 41min | Drama, Thriller | 1 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2017)

Watched in *CIFF*

Its  dead slow crime thriller movie. The watchmen find the robbery in complex and how end that.

*The Night Watchmen (2015) 5/10*
Jamais de la vie (original title)
1h 35min | Drama | 8 April 2015 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Based on true events..The covert mission buy  UN General Douglas MacArthur role played by Liam Neeson, a group of South Korean spys help to capture the Incheon. A very well strategy and good action scenes.


*Operation Chromite (2016) 6.5/10*
In-cheon sang-ryuk jak-jeon (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 51min | Action, Drama, History | 12 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Inspired buy true events..Well known Director-Dante Lam this time takes drug cartel plot "Mekong River massacre" occurred in the morning of 5 October 2011, when two Chinese cargo ships were attacked on a stretch of the Mekong River in the Golden Triangle region on the borders of Burma and Thailand.

There is plenty of action scenes with other from the actors sniffer dog (Bingo) was intelligent performance of this movie.

*Operation Mekong (2016) 6.5/10*
Mei Gong he xing dong (original title)
2h 3min | Action, Adventure | 30 September 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Based on true events..The bombing of Guernica (26 April 1937) was an aerial bombing of the Basque town of Guernica during the Spanish Civil War.
The storytelling and cinematography was good in between love story loose grip and then till end was good. 


*Guernica (2016) 6/10*
Gernika (original title)
R | 1h 50min | Romance, War | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Ben-Hur is a new version of the epic biblical-era tale, which was most notably brought to the big screen in the Oscar-winning 1959 Charlton Heston classic. This action-packed take follows Judah Ben-Hur (Jack Huston), a Jewish prince who's betrayed by his brother and forced into slavery, eventually seeking his revenge on the chariot track. Expect lots of graphic Biblical-era combat, with violent swordplay, people being shot with arrows and set on fire, and more. There are also harrowing scenes of galley slaves drowning when their ship sinks, an extended chariot-race sequence in which bodies are thrown into the air and trampled by horses, and a crucifixion. But helping to counterbalance that are the movie's clear themes of compassion and humility.
Always Original was best..!!!


*Ben-Hur (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 19 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Its B-grade movie.. Poster lookalike hero was Steven Seagal but shows only few scenes...Its strategy for money making.

*The Perfect Weapon (2016) 2/10*
1h 28min | Action, Sci-Fi | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Another South Korean drama based on the terrifying real life story of Jang Mi-jeong in 2004 that highlights the serious recriminations of smuggling and the devastating effect it has on the family of the perpetrator. Its superb drama exposes inefficient human characters well acted as well as crafted with emotional drama.


*Jibeuro ganeun gil (2013) 7/10*
2h 11min | Drama | 11 December 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Its Korean revenge movie that as some great black humour involving two hospital bedridden enemies trying to bump each other off.


*Enemy at the Dead End (2010) 6/10*
Joogigo Sipeun (original title)
1h 32min | Thriller | 26 August 2010 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

A emotional family drama with delightful story. Father has diagnosed with the bi-polar disorder, He try to win normal life with wife and children.Mark Ruffalo did an excellent job very sympathetic in his craziness. The young girls also did  great attempts to deal with father.


*Infinitely Polar Bear (2014) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 30min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 19 June 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

A very well known director Benny Chan comes with muscular classic Westerns with martial arts action packed period film.


*Call of Heroes (2016) 6/10*
2h | Action | 12 August 2016 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

The adaptation of Dan Brown’s bestseller. Inferno comes with lookalike bourne movies chasing,puzzle solving,some twists,hide and seek with little bit seat edge thriller but it manages to hold your attention and involve you in its quest. 


*Inferno (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 1min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 28 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

Another sequel from Lee Child's bestselling novel Never Go Back returns with Jack Reacher.Once again playing the ex-military cop and turned into road warrior.

*Jack Reacher: Never Go Back (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2017)

A block buster movie from South Korea, Its real story written by Ho-sik Kim on a blog, based on that movie followed well made by dir-Jae-young Kwak. Its romantic comedy film, trend setter to remaked in other countries.


*My Sassy Girl (2001) 7.5/10*
Yeopgijeogin geunyeo (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 3min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 27 July 2001 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2017)

1196 MEN ABOARD, 5 DAYS IN WATER, 317 SURVIVED
Based on true story of the crew of the USS Indianapolis, who were stranded in the Philippine Sea for five days after delivering the atomic weapons,top-secret mission in the last days of World War II. Delay in rescue crew members was relentless attacked by sharks.


*USS Indianapolis: Men of Courage (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 8min | Action, War | 14 October 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2017)

The adaptation of Paula Hawkins bestselling mystery-thriller The Girl on the Train is dramatically master's style storytelling skills. Emily Blunt did excellent performance role of alcoholic divorcee finds solace in the ‘perfect couple’ mysterious disappearances.


*The Girl on the Train (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 52min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 7 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2017)

Third sequel franchise poor script too much crowd with full action packed movie.


*xXx: Return of Xander Cage (2017) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 20 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2017)

This is unique film. An isolated family living a back-to-nature existence in the forests of the Pacific Northwest in wilder life with physical and intellectual education six young kids without school, facing problem with grand parents. Good cinematography and direction with fun. 

Similar movie like this one also  *Into the Wild (2007)* good.

*Captain Fantastic (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 58min | Comedy, Drama | 29 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Kidulthood is a movie that isn't going to be everybody's type of film. The movie does focus on teenager's becoming adults and what the movie does so well is showing what's really happening with teenager's in Britain.
> 
> 
> *Kidulthood (2006) 6/10*
> R | 1h 29min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 3 March 2006




The follow up to *Kidulthood (2006)*, which I loved. This was a disappointment. It follows the baddie of the first piece after he gets released from 6 years in prison and tries to turn his life around and get on the straight and narrow, before being unwittingly sucked back into the street violence. Most of the characters from the first one returned, but they didn't reintroduce them so if you hadn't seen the first one


*Adulthood (2008) 5.8/10*
1h 39min | Crime, Drama | 20 June 2008


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2017)

Nifty thriller that is carried by Aaron Paul who keeps the audience at attention from beginning to end.


*Come and Find Me (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 52min | Thriller | 11 November 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Kidulthood is a movie that isn't going to be everybody's type of film. The movie does focus on teenager's becoming adults and what the movie does so well is showing what's really happening with teenager's in Britain.
> 
> 
> *Kidulthood (2006) 6/10*
> R | 1h 29min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 3 March 2006





shreeux said:


> The follow up to *Kidulthood (2006)*, which I loved. This was a disappointment. It follows the baddie of the first piece after he gets released from 6 years in prison and tries to turn his life around and get on the straight and narrow, before being unwittingly sucked back into the street violence. Most of the characters from the first one returned, but they didn't reintroduce them so if you hadn't seen the first one
> 
> 
> *Adulthood (2008) 5.8/10*
> 1h 39min | Crime, Drama | 20 June 2008




The latest trilogy was not much impressed plot was very simple and this time matured acting.


*Brotherhood (2016) 5.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 44min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 29 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2017)

Its Bloodsport of females classic and traditional underground fighting tournament plot, with some decent, pleasingly uncompromising fight scenes.


*Lady Bloodfight (2016) 5/10*
Action, Crime, Drama | 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2017)

Being a fame of *Clash (2016)*, dir- Mohamed Diab, first feature film good intentions to take  important message to Egypt, About sexual harassment suffered by Egyptian women which, knowing from this movie, seems to be persistently present in Egypt’s culture. The story revolves around three women,who courageously fight back against all odds.


*678 (2010) 6.5/10*
1h 40min | Drama | 22 December 2010


----------



## shreeux (Jan 27, 2017)

The Light Between Oceans is a strictly well acted and good performances by leading actors . Its emotional weight surrounding its central core script is powerfully in deep, and the chemistry between Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender was good.


*The Light Between Oceans (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Drama, Romance | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2017)

Based on true story...This is a moving story about morality during wartime. Immediately after the end of World War II.Director Anne Fontaine powerfully conveys the religious women’s inner depression under turmoil.

*The Innocents (2016) 6.5/10*
Les innocentes (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 55min | Drama | 10 February 2016 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2017)

Good film by Mira Nair’s “Queen of Katwe” is a Biography of "Phiona Mutesi" one of the first female chess champions in Ugandan sports history.

*Queen of Katwe (2016) 7/10*
PG | 2h 4min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 30 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2017)

Based on true events...Georg Elser before he was a Christian,a carpenter and a non-party-aligned Communist who, in 1939, planted a bomb intended to kill Adolf Hitler.


*13 Minutes (2015) 6/10*
Elser (original title)
R | 1h 54min | Biography, Drama, War | 17 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2017)

The adaptation of Philip Roth’s Pulitzer Prize-winning novel American Pastoral, Its slow paced drama, a man watches his seemingly perfect life fall apart as his daughter’s new political affiliation threatens to destroy their family.


*American Pastoral (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 48min | Crime, Drama | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2017)

Bernardo Bertolucci is one of the undisputed masters of the erotic drama genre and 2003's The Dreamers is an unbearable, conceited, snobbish. The film equivalent of pissing on someone else's toothbrush. Even more obnoxious when you watch it in a bad mood.

*The Dreamers (2003) 4/10*
NC-17 | 1h 55min | Drama, Romance | 20 February 2004


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2017)

The fun film lookalike b-grade poor acting and scripts.


*Hunt for the Wilderpeople (2016) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 41min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 31 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2017)

It had a good and interesting story, very good acting performances and pretty well-made action sequences. Even though it wasn't a very original movie, it was still pretty good and entertaining.


*The Hollow Point (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 37min | Crime, Thriller | 16 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2017)

The title mention some supergirl movie...But its Zombie movie shows a different dimension of Intelligent. A very sensitive film without any scary or disgusting. 


*The Girl with All the Gifts (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 51min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 26 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2017)

Another Zombie movie from Danish. Poor script lookalike b-grade movie.


*What We Become (2015) 5/10*
Sorgenfri (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 25min | Horror, Thriller | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2017)

Award-winning director Ang Lee made "Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk" adaptation of satirical war novel written by Ben Fountain. The solid gripping story and well crafted about exploring the struggle with PTSD back at home from war.


*Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk (2016)6/10*
R | 1h 53min | Drama, War | 18 November 2016


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Thanks again for your help and support you in the brunt of it and I will be in the brunt of it and I will be in the brunt
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


?????


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2017)

Being a fame of "Sicario","Enemy","Prisoners","Incendies", Director-Denis Villeneuve's Arrival is a combination of Sci-Fi & intelligent-mystery movie about expert linguist taking care of world thread by alien crafts. Solve communication gap in between alien and Military.

*Arrival (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 11 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2017)

Based on a true story...Giulia De Martino is a young promise of GT racing. When her life falls apart, her only hope is her brother, a drug addict and former rally champion.


*Italian Race (2016) 6/10*
Veloce come il vento (original title)
1h 58min | Drama, Sport | 7 April 2016 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2017)

Another B-grade Movie.


*The Blackcoat's Daughter (2015) 2/10*
February (original title)
R | 1h 33min | Horror, Thriller | 16 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2017)

Anesthesia is a very emotional film. Multiple subplots combine to intersect in the aftermath of the violent mugging of a Columbia University philosophy professor.


*Anesthesia (2015) 4/10*
R | 1h 30min | Drama, Thriller | 8 January 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2017)

Four astronauts spend 400 days in a land-locked space simulator to test the psychological effects of deep space travel but, when something goes terribly wrong and they are forced to leave the simulation, they discover that everything on earth has changed. 


*400 Days (2015) 3/10*
1h 31min | Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 15 January 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2017)

UNBELIAVEBLE...Based on true events, Late November 1941. A group of 28 Russian soldiers fights against 54 Nazi tanks for several days. The movie was well made with excellent cinemaphotography and sound effects.


*Dvadtsat vosem panfilovtsev (2016) 7.5/10*
1h 45min | Action, Drama, History | 24 November 2016 (Russia)


While watching this movie, remembrance of another tank movie by Russians, this also good to watch....*White Tiger*


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2017)

The two women who fall in love and even more amazing than that, one of them is a feminist, the love story is amazingly written and very real and the characters are not sexualised.


*Summertime (2015) 6/10*
La belle saison (original title)
1h 45min | Drama, Romance | 19 August 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2017)

WHEN THE ORDER CAME TO RETREAT. ONE MAN STAYED.

Mel Gibson again proves top-notch director did wonderfully made war film "Hacksaw Ridge" after Braveheart. This movie is base on true events in Okinawa during the bloodiest battle of WWII. Battlefield visuals and scenes are very realistic and blood shattered good cinematography and best performed.

*Hacksaw Ridge (2016) 7.5/10*
R | 2h 19min | Drama, History, War | 4 November 2016



> Desmond Thomas Doss saved 75 men without firing or carrying a gun. He was the only American soldier in WWII to fight on the front lines without a weapon, as he believed that while the war was justified, the killing was nevertheless wrong. As an army medic, he single-handedly evacuated the wounded from behind enemy lines, braved fire while tending to soldiers and was wounded by a grenade and hit by snipers. Doss was the first conscientious objector awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2017)

A strange, cult-torture porn movie.kidnap a single mother (Noomi Rapace) with the intention of carrying out all kinds of strange, sinister scientific experiments on her body and mind back at their headquarters. She manages to break free of her shackles. The cult gives chase. 


*Rupture (2016) 5/10*
1h 42min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 4 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2017)

The movie is a crime drama about a revengeful gangster that finds his humanity amidst his vendetta. The story, intertwined by the most humane feelings is very compelling and each character arc feels important and interesting. That way the ending feels like a direct punch to the face, the Cruelest part in Cruel Winter Blues.


*Cruel Winter Blues (2006)6/10*
Yeolhyeol-nama (original title)
1h 58min | Crime, Drama | 9 November 2006 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2017)

The poor script and sluggish shooting pure b-grade movie.


*Stagecoach: The Texas Jack Story (2016) 4/10*
1h 30min | Western | 4 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2017)

Based on true events...A postcard revolution in the heart of Nazi Germany. Brendan Gleeson and Emma Thompson are the married couples who spread wartime subversion in this decently-intended adaptation of Hans Fallada’s novel.


*Alone in Berlin (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 43min | Drama | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2017)

The 9th Life of Louis Drax — medical crisis, family drama and psychological thriller.

*The 9th Life of Louis Drax (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 48min | Mystery, Thriller | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2017)

The inspirational story of World Champion Boxer Vinny Pazienza, who after a near fatal car crash, which left him not knowing if he’d ever walk again, made one of sports most incredible comebacks.

*Bleed for This (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 57min | Biography, Drama, Sport | 18 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2017)

Eccentric scientist Victor Von Frankenstein creates a grotesque creature in an unorthodox scientific experiment.


*Victor Frankenstein (2015) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 50min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 25 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2017)

In this sequel to the 2012 Hong Kong megahit, Compare to this sequel poor script and slow burn thriller.


*Cold War II (2016) 5/10*
1h 50min | Action, Crime, Drama | 8 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2017)

American tourist vacationing in a mountainous region of European Georgia steps on a landmine that threatens to go off if he moves. but parts of the movie has very exaggerated gruesome scenes.


*Landmine Goes Click (2015) 4/10*
1h 50min | Action, Crime, Drama | 10 November 2015


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2017)

The Age of Shadows -director Jee-Woon Kim, being a fame of "The Last Stand","I Saw the Devil","The Good the Bad the Weird","A Bittersweet Life", now presenting an espionage spy thriller set during the Japanese occupation of Korea.The movie was well made with little tense.


*The Age of Shadows (2016) 6/10*
2h 20min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 23 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2017)

The brutality of the death penalty in Pretoria in 1987 in South Africa's Courtroom emotional crime drama with a sensitive verdict.


*Shepherds and Butchers (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 46min | Drama | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2017)

Manchester by the Sea is a very touching human drama, marked by loyalty to reality.


*Manchester by the Sea (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 17min | Drama | 16 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2017)

Based on a novel by Patrick Ness, A young boy calls upon a monster to help cope with his mother's illness.Finally revelation of young boy truth with tears.


*A Monster Calls (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 48min | Drama, Fantasy | 6 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 18, 2017)

Cave divers are a special breed of people – very serious, focused, and meticulous when it comes to pursuing their pastime.


*Cave (2016) 4/10*
1h 25min | Adventure, Thriller | 2 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 18, 2017)

The three stories tangle around one another, crossing paths with far less contrivance than the setup might suggest. Covering alcoholism, manslaughter, infidelity and petty crime, there’s a rich spread of melodrama on offer, but none of the tales have meat enough to satisfy alone. 


*100 Streets (2016) 5/10*
1h 33min | Drama | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2017)

Divines is a female buddy movie playing as gangster thriller with an intense friendship between two young women with dreams of better lives is consistently enjoyable.


*Divines (2016) 6/10*
1h 45min | Crime, Drama | 18 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2017)

Three defining chapters in his life as he experiences the ecstasy, pain, and beauty of falling in love while grappling with his own sexuality.


*Moonlight (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 51min | Drama | 18 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2017)

My Blind Brother is a family drama, brothers are love same women causes conflict between an over-achieving blind athlete and the brother who made him that way.


*My Blind Brother (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 25min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 19 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2017)

ELLE takes what could have been a typical rape-revenge thriller and transforms into something else entirely. Subverting expectations at every moment, taking the story to twisted and twisty.


*Elle (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 2h 10min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 11 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

A good psychological thriller from Tom Ford's "Nocturnal Animals". A very complex story and some disturbing scenes with quiet natural.Jake Gyllenhaal &  Amy Adams plays well scored.


*Nocturnal Animals (2016) 7/10*
R | 1h 56min | Drama, Thriller | 9 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

Marvel comes with another Superhero mythology film. It's mind-blowing CGI and special effects.


*Doctor Strange (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 55min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 4 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

A soldier Becomes stranded alone in the desert after a mission goes awry.


*Mine (2016) 5/10*
1h 46min | Thriller | 6 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2017)

Dynamic storytelling and powerful performances bring out the pathos in an unusual tale of conflicting loyalties set on the criminal edges of a traveling community.*

Trespass Against Us (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 39min | Action, Crime, Drama | 24 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2017)

Based on true events, 1989 in the southern Pacific Ocean off the coast of New Zealand. Four men survived adrift on the wreckage of the ship for 119 days. 


*Abandoned (2015) 5/10*
1h 26min | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 3 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2017)

Dir-Alberto Rodríguez being a fame of Marshland (2014). Now made an incredible true story of "Francisco Paesa" the man who fooled entire country. Its high-end political drama with twist and tense. Well made movie with perfect execution.


*The Man with Thousand Faces (2016) 6.5/10*
El hombre de las mil caras (original title)
2h 3min | Biography, Thriller | 23 September 2016 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2017)

A slow-burn thriller that takes an age to get to the strong meat but looks good doing it.


*The Neon Demon (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 58min | Horror, Thriller | 24 June 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2017)

A movie about PTSD, treat it with the respect it demands, not as a clichéd, melodramatic device and unusual unpleasant mash-up of moody post-apocalyptic adventure and moodier wartime melodrama. 

*Man Down (2015) 5/10*
R | 1h 32min | Drama, Thriller | 2 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2017)

An effective and creepy-surreal film.But need more patience to sit.


*The Fits (2015)3/10*
1h 12min | Drama | 11 January 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2017)

A psychological horror movie with a very slow moving plot not even single scary scenes.


*Shelley (2016) 5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 32min | Drama, Horror | 29 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2017)

As usual, a group of students stuck into the forest, the poor script without any tense and thrill.


*Blair Witch (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 29min | Horror, Thriller | 16 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2017)

iBoy shows what really happens when a normal person becomes "super", It's unique thinking story an accident fragments of his smartphone have been embedded in his head and become a super computer brain hack anything.

*iBoy (2017) 6/10*
1h 30min | Action, Crime, Sci-Fi | 27 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

Today Enrolled in ICAF Membership.


Renewal=1000/-
New Membership Registration=200/-
Total=1200/-



*i.imgur.com/0ncORIf.jpg




*icaf.in/*Indo Cine Appreciation Foundation Chenna*


This Month schedules...


*i.imgur.com/VhxuiPf.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2017)

"Miss Sloane” is a powerful conceived political drama with thrill and twist. An excellent role of Jessica Chastain a lobbying with an exceptional performance.


*Miss Sloane (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 12min | Drama, Thriller | 9 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2017)

I, Daniel Blake, Its story of an Old man struggling for benefits from the British state..they refuse by the current welfare system. Director- Ken Loach capturing the real life day-by-day in British life. Dave Johns play the title role in a good manner.


*I, Daniel Blake (2016) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 40min | Drama | 21 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2017)

Passengers are very luxurious slow-burn sci-fi thriller without tense. A good visual effect. 


*Passengers (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Adventure, Drama, Romance | 21 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2017)

Ben Affleck writes, produces, and stars in this adaptation of Dennis Lehane's sprawling crime novel. The movie set in 1920's period decent crime drama.Poor story script lacks urgency and Affleck does not set the heroic parts to conceal his inner turmoil.


*Live by Night (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 9min | Crime, Drama | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2017)

Based on a true story that captured the world's attention. Ramón Sampedro's demand for suicide to Spain's lower courts, higher courts, also European Commission on Human Rights in Strasbourg. Due to complete spinal cord injury, leaving him paralyzed from the neck down.He was physically unable to commit suicide without help.


Director-Alejandro Amenábar being a fame of Thesis, Open Your Eyes, The Others, Agora


*The Sea Inside (2004) 6.5/10*
Mar adentro (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 4 March 2005


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2017)

Retreating from life after a tragedy, a man questions the universe by writing to Love, Time and Death. Receiving unexpected answers, he begins to see how these things interlock and how even loss can reveal moments of meaning and beauty.


*Collateral Beauty (2016)5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 37min | Drama, Romance | 16 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2017)

A taxi driver does not know anything about the pregnant woman’s past, the taxi driver never disappoints Sedighe and the film ends with a symbolic happy ending. However, the motivation behind the taxi driver’s apparently virtuous deed is not quite clear.


*Today (2014) 6/10*
Emrouz (original title)
1h 28min | Drama | 2 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2017)

“A Man Called Ove” is a Swedish film based on the best-selling novel by Frederik Bachman. A simple film filled with simple characters makes very generous.


*A Man Called Ove (2015) 6.5/10*
En man somheter Ove (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Comedy, Drama | 30 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2017)

An unknown woman disturbs the marriage of a cinema superstar.


*Mozahem (2002) 3/10*
Drama | 20 February 2002 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2017)

The Iranian director Majid Majidi’s movie to explore blindness and sight on multiple levels. Being a fame of "*Children of Heaven*", “*The Color of Paradise*,”.... focused on the desperately lonely but strangely happy existence of Mohammad, a blind 8-year-old whose widowed father reluctantly abandons him to the care of a rural carpenter.


*The Willow Tree (2005) 6/10*
Beed-e majnoon (original title)
1h 36min | Drama | 3 August 2007


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2017)

The career of a journalist couple, Kasra and Forough is endangered in the aftermath of political and social changes, which have led to the closure of many Iranians journals. They are facing several problems which discourage them from carrying on the job. Shortly afterward, such difficulties put them on the verge of bankruptcy, but a proposal made by a foreign institute transforms their life. 


*One Line of Reality (2012) 3/10*
Yek satr vagheiat (original title)
1h 24min | Drama, Family


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2017)

Ava is sentenced to capital punishment for the murder of Saeed, the friend of his father and her lover who had raped her.


*Man Madar **Hastam** (2012) 5/10*
Drama | 28 November 2012 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2017)

When the resolution is accepted for the ceasefire between Iran and Iraq, the inhabitants of Mobile Army Surgical Hospital are confronted by a sudden attack of the Iraqi physician couple frantically try to save the lives of many injured people sprawled arms. An around the increasingly bloody hospital. 




Days of Life  2012 6/10


Rooshaye Zendagiu/ 2012 


Dir. Parviz Sheikh Tadi/88’


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2017)

A competent thriller to entertain for a while, not a super thriller! Anyway, movies go with moments of suspense are done properly and all stars performance is good.*


At the End of the Tunnel (2016) 6.5/10*
Al final del túnel (original title)
2h | Crime, Thriller | 21 April 2016 (Argentina)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2017)

Assassin’s Creed, based on one of the most popular video game franchise, A few action sequence that also not much thrill overall good entertainment.


*Assassin's Creed (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 55min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 21 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

"Wish" is instead a movie about mental healing and a family and a community that keep each other grounded. Accordingly, the drama turns out to be surprisingly life-affirming, despite countless tears that inevitably will be shed by most viewers. The reasons for the movie to work out so well is a multilayered screenplay and a very good cast.


*Wish (2013) 7/10*
So-won (original title)
2h 2min | Drama | 2 October 2013 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

JK Rowling us back to the wizarding world of 1920s New York. The magic franchise fill with CGI overall good entertain.


*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (2016) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Adventure, Family, Fantasy | 18 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

A fictional account of the 1958 attack against the Hungarian embassy in Bern. Based on a true story about the aftermath of the 1956 Hungarian revolution.


*The Ambassador to Bern (2014) 5/10*
A berni követ (original title)
1h 16min | Drama, History, Thriller | TV Movie 25 February 2014


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

A heavily neurotic young man starts to see his father's ghost, and while he helps the spirit cross to the otherworld, something happens that they could never achieve in their common life: they finally understand each other.


*Afterlife (2014) 3/10*
Utóélet (original title)
1h 33min | Comedy, Drama, Family | 11 September 2014 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

The misadventures of three young people in search of happiness: a taxi driver who has been saving up to buy a house on an island in the Pacific, a talented basketball player who lacks self-confidence and a bride on the run.


*No Man's Island (2014) 4/10*
Senki szigete (original title)
1h 33min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 16 October 2014 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2017)

Mirage tells the story of an African football player in a small Hungarian town, who commits a crime and has to flee. He finds refuge on a farm deep in the Hungarian flatland. Soon he realizes that the farm is a modern slave camp where he is forced to fight for his freedom and ultimately his life.


*Mirage (2014) 5/10*
Délibáb (original title)
1h 50min | Drama, Western | 13 November 2014 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2017)

Four different characters who travel their own path of life meets at a certain point. The exhilarating screenplay, compensated by excellent acting and the technical brilliance will keep one hooked throughout the movie. 


*Maanagaram (2017) 7.5/10*
2h 17min | Action, Thriller | 10 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone can park wherever they like in the car park, except for one place; the spot where Legionnaire, the owner of the lot, buries dead blackbirds. But then a man appears who wants to obtain that exact place for his 1968 Ford Mustang... at any cost.

*Parkoló (2014) 5/10*
1h 32min | Drama | 22 January 2015 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2017)

Pure B-grade movie


*Argo 2 (2015) 2/10*
1h 31min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 30 April 2015 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2017)

The story of  "Angamaly Diaries" is a gang of six youngsters is always ready for an adventure and they venture to try their luck in pork business. How they tackle the challenges takes the movie ahead and there are a lot of violence and action sequence each one is choreographed differently


*Angamaly Diaries (2017) 7.5/10*
UA | 2h 12min | Action, Comedy, Thriller | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2017)

After "Alien" found another creature in space called "Calvin". As usual team of astronauts found and trapped in the new creature. and they cannot allow this creature to make its way to Earth. Finally, end with a twist. 

So eagerly awaiting for next sequel.

*Life (2017) 7/10*
R | 1h 43min | Horror, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 24 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2017)

Allied is decent slow burn thriller by Robert Zemeckis. Brad and Marion lead the movie till end.*


Allied (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 4min | Action, Drama, Romance | 23 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2017)

Nothing special same similar kind off movie...Suspected of murdering her best friend, a teenage computer-hacker goes on the run to find the real killer.


*Fugitive at 17 (2012) 5/10*
TV-14 | 1h 24min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | TV Movie 30 June 2012


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2017)

As usual no surprise this monster movie same formula doesn’t have dull moment. Fast-paced and gripping, this reboot of the franchise with survival drama that gives you the chills.


*
Kong: Skull Island (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 10 March 2017 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2017)

A classic fairy-tale movie recreation is delectably mesmerising and magical. The special effects, sound, costumes, voice-overs, songs - overall production values are first-rate. They make you live the fairy-tale as you are transported to the castle along with Belle, experiencing her adventure.

*Beauty and the Beast (2017) 6/10*
PG | 2h 9min | Family, Fantasy, Musical | 17 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2017)

Private Detective Kiyoshi Mitarai (Hiroshi Tamaki) and Miyuki Ogawa (Alice Hirose) arrive in Fukuyama, Hiroshima Prefecture. They are interested in a case which involves discovered bodies. The bodies were found drifting in the Seto Inland Sea, where the currents repeat every 6 hours.


*Detective Mitarai's Casebook: The Clockwork Current (2016) 5/10*
Seiro no umi (original title)
Mystery | 4 June 2016 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2017)

A good script and cinematography were beautiful and the acting was good, but there were a few plot holes, it was predictable at times and it wasn't always believable.*

**A Kind of Murder (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 35min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 16 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2017)

“Julieta” was beautifully directed by Pedro Almodovar. A story about women with guilt and relationships which who suffer loss react.A good script and cinematography were beautiful and the acting was good.
*
Julieta (2016)** 7/10*
R | 1h 39min | Drama, Romance | 21 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2017)

In 2014, a group of Malayali nurses was captured when the terrorists of ISIS took over the city of Tikrit in Iraq. The ordeal suffered by the nurses following their capture by the extremists and rescue operation by the Indian government.*

**Take Off (2017) 6/10*
U | 2h 19min | Drama, Thriller | 24 March 2017 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2017)

NO story, pure b-graded movie.*

End of a Gun (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 27min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 23 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2017)

Shut In feels unfinished and scrappy.
*

Shut In (2016) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 31min | Drama, Thriller | 11 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2017)

Battles against an influential individual to get justice for a 14-year-old girl molested by a minister.A different kind of plot with the neat approach with good cinematography and well performed.


*
Kadugu (2017) 7/10*
U | 1h 55min | Drama | 24 March 2017 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2017)

A man imprisons the woman he’s still obsessed with after years apart, then finds the tables turned on him.*
**
Pet (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 34min | Horror, Thriller | 2 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2017)

In all of its Almodóvarian beauty and grace, "Broken Embraces" manages to express its love for filmmaking while being just as fascinating as the themes it explores. *

Broken Embraces (2009) 5/10*
Los abrazos rotos (original title)
R | 2h 7min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 15 January 2010


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2017)

A great manhunt after the blast on On April 15, 2013, two bombs exploded near the finish line of the annual Boston Marathon, killing three and injuring hundreds of people.
Leading role by Mark Wahlberg did well on a blue-collar job as a cop. A whole movie made well dramatization of the events involved in an excellent with depth of emotion


*Patriots Day (2016) 7/10*
R | 2h 13min | Drama, History, Thriller | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2017)

An old time gangster returns from a foreign place to his homeland by the request of his friend and partner in crimes. The story making is similar to nature from there unfolds a story of love, betrayal, and bloody violence. Dulquer Salmaan did amazing job. I like his choices of films and roles this past year and breaking into new ground and showing his acting chops outside the charming romantic lead type.


*Kammatti Paadam (2016) 7/10*
A | 2h 57min | Action, Mystery, Thriller | 20 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2017)

"Unit 7” is a gripping action to the hard-hitting corrupt-cop thriller movie well made by Alberto Rodríguez being a fame of "The Man with Thousand Faces (2016)" and "Marshland (2014)"


*Unit 7 (2012) 7/10*
Grupo 7 (original title)
1h 36min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 4 April 2012 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2017)

It's remake of "Death Duel (1977)" This Sword Master is visually patchy and lacking in memorable fights, but well-acted and refreshingly heartfelt. A story follows all of the digressive and highly melodramatic plot strands.The elaborate all fight sequences featuring the high-flying wire work and CGI effects lacking in memorable fights, 


*Sword Master (2016) 6/10*
Sanshao ye de jian (original title)
1h 48min | Action, Drama | 9 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2017)

A suspenseful thriller more twist and turning point till the end with little tense.


*Boy Missing (2016) 7/10*
Secuestro (original title)
1h 45min | Thriller | 19 August 2016 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2017)

A good old fashioned slasher from Holland, our film follows a rag-tag bunch of tourists who set off on a coach trip into the Dutch countryside to view some historic windmills, the **** hits the fan however when the coach breaks down and a demonic figure brandishing a scythe starts picking off the tourist's one by one.


*The Windmill (2016) 3/10*
The Windmill Massacre (original title)
1h 25min | Drama, Horror | 25 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2017)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

Brimstone is a Western movie, IBut not much old fashioned cowboys-and-horses movie. Instead, it's an extremely brutal, gory, gruesome story about an evil preacher who uses religion to justify his horrific treatment of women. The length of movie little bit, but run without lagging with some twist well made by Martin Koolhoven being a fame of "_Winter in Wartime._ "Dakota Fanning well-done quietly without dialogue. 

*Brimstone (2016) 7/10*
R | 2h 28min | Mystery, Thriller, Western | 12 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2017)

shreeux said:


> French action star Tomer Sisley in high tense thriller...story was unfold in one night stands in single location run like a roller coaster...stunt was very realistic and brutal one.
> 
> 
> *Sleepless Night (2011) 8.5/10*
> ...



This is the remake of the 2011 French thriller _Sleepless Night (Nuit blanche) (2011)._ Compare to original version no gripping plot, each and every scene some loopholes.

*Sleepless (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 35min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2017)

Rogue One is good visuals and special effects, poor script, as usual, action sequence nothing new overall good timepass.


*Rogue One (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 16 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2017)

Kapoor & Sons' star is its story. This is an entirely real family, full of uncomfortable secrets, awkward jealousies, and sharp pain, where brothers steal, parents cheat, siblings and suspect don't have perfect love-lives. 


*Kapoor & Sons (2016) 6.5/10*
2h 12min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 18 March 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2017)

An incredible true story as well as adapted from the book "A Long Way Home" by Saroo Brierley.The movie was well made with realistic of 1980's beautifully shots powerful heart touching drama with sentimental.


*Lion (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Biography, Drama | 6 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2017)

Vengeance: A Love Story is aB-grade action thriller about a troubled cop who goes on a rampage against those who assaulted a young woman and her daughter.*

Vengeance: A Love Story (2017) 4.5/10*
1h 39min | Thriller | 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2017)

Damien Chazelle strong direction coupled with powerful performances from  Ryan Gosling & Emma Stone, good treat with the sound of music with songs. Even though Won 6 Oscars there is no strong impression to sit on tight with a movie. Compare to the previous direction of the movie was awsome *Whiplash (2014)* ​Won 3 Oscars.*

La La Land (2016) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 8min | Comedy, Drama, Music | 25 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2017)

The Autopsy of Jane Doe was good horror medical-mystery makes you feel uncomfortable, Director André Øvredal being a fame of Trollhunter (2010).*

The Autopsy of Jane Doe (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 26min | Horror, Mystery | 21 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

Based on events set in  1930's death starvation killed millions of Ukrainian.Bitter Harvest is so beautiful, it has romance, lots of action, gorgeous scenery, and it keeps you in suspense and survival the entire time.
*
Bitter Harvest (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 43min | Drama, Romance, War | 23 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

B grade type, don't have anything to do. Then watch it for a time pass..!!!*

Don't Kill It (2016) 4/10*
Not Rated | 1h 23min | Fantasy, Horror | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

Maina is inspired by Dominique Demers novel.The story unfolds through scenes of hunting, battles, and love, bringing characters dressed in period costumes, in a very realistic production.Beyond stunning images and landscapes, Maïna unfolds as an adventure film, coupled with a love story.*

Maïna (2013) 6/10*
1h 42min | Adventure | 1 October 2013


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

Based on the 1995 German novel of the same name by Bernhard Schlink.The Reader is a German-American romantic drama which very context of this touching story, Kate Winslet did good performance deserves to win Oscar.

The film directed by Stephen Daldry being a fame of *Trash (2014).*..Don't Miss it.
*

The Reader (2008) 7/10*
R | 2h 4min | Drama, Romance | 30 January 2009


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

‘Silence’ revolves around the story of two Jesuit priests who travel to Japan as they seek to locate their mentor who is rumored to have apostatized.*

Silence (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 41min | Adventure, Drama, History | 13 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2017)

M. Night Shyamalan come up Split story off multi-personality 'locked-up' thriller genre and a tale of the emotional boundaries.  *

**Split (2016) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 57min | Horror, Thriller | 20 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2017)

WWE releasing the 5th entry in The Marine franchise. The 3rd with The Miz. Here they fill up the line-up with a ton of low card wrestlers from their roster.

*
The Marine 5: Battleground (2017) 4/10*
R | 1h 31min | Action | Video 25 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2017)

Strayer's Chronicle stands out because it takes the whole mutant thing and adds physical and psychological breakdowns to the equation. They weren't really "born" mutants so much as they were "created" mutants*

[URL="*www.imdb.com/title/tt4054678/"]Strayer's Chronicle (2015) 4.5/10[/URL]*[URL="*www.imdb.com/title/tt4054678/"]
Sureiyâzu Kuro Nik Uru (original title)
2h 6min | Action | 27 June 2015 (Japan)[/URL]


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2017)

A ripping adventure yarn about teenage boys who join the crew of a ship of the Dutch East India Company in the 17th century.*

**
Storm Bound (2007) 4.5/10*
De scheepsjongens van Bontekoe (original title)
2h 15min | Adventure, Family | 22 November 2007 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2017)

Dearest is based on a true story of child abduction. Peter Chan’s kidnapping drama shifts from predictable outrage to unexpected ambivalence, with moving and thought-provoking results.The first half of his movie while devoting the second to the desperation of the mother who was raising said abducted the child to get her other kid back after she's sent to an orphanage.


*
Dearest (2014) 7/10*
Qin ai de (original title)
2h 8min | Drama | 25 September 2014 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2017)

The couples move to the new residential area with a daughter.She soon finds a new close circle of friends: the women of the Dinner Club, and their husbands. But when two of the Club members commit suicide under suspicious circumstances, finally secrets will revealed.
*

The Dinner Club (2010) 4/10*
De eetclub (original title)
1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 25 November 2010 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2017)

The pure focus of two destructive people gives the film an extra layer.Out of Love encapsulates the sweltering and devastating dynamics of love in the turbulent relationship between Varya and Nikolai, where genuine love and hope contend with destruction and despair.*

Out of Love (2016) 6/10*
1h 35min | Drama | 11 August 2016 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/Dm14dpM.jpg


*i.imgur.com/6ATa9uo.jpg


*i.imgur.com/PMmLkS1.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2017)

Pure B-grade desi movie.*

Prison Heat (1993) 3/10*
R | 1h 31min | Drama, Thriller, Crime | 23 February 1993


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2017)

Gold its an interesting story of greed that has some connection with Indonesian history. But the execution barely lives up its potentials. Matthew McConaughey did a good job as usual.*

Gold (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 27 January 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2017)

It's very sensitive and emotional drama. The cinematography focuses on a soulful, subtle and nuanced direction and the sound-score is mesmerizing.Kate Winslet did a good job.


*Labor Day (2013) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 51min | Drama, Romance | 31 January 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2017)

Womb tells the story of cloning idea to make to childhood friends who died in accidental death. Eva Green made quite performances.

*Womb (2010) 6/10*
Unrated | 1h 51min | Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi | 7 April 2011 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2017)

Stratton makes for an overall average action thriller from well-known director Simon West.*


Stratton (2017) 5.5/10*
1h 35min | Action, Thriller | 16 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

*A United Kingdom is based on the true story of Seretse Khama.The black man and white woman fell in love and married in the late 1940s, and their controversial relationship started a political storm in both England and Africa. Love. Relentless, undying and overstepping all obstacles, including the Empire. Conquering all. Beautiful in pictures and spirit.  David Oyelowo and Rosamund Pike lead the entire movie.



A United Kingdom (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 51min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 10 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

*Pure B-graded...Steven Seagal shows only a few scenes only.*

*The Asian Connection (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 30min | Action, Crime, Drama | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

*"Arsenal" is overall an empty, dull, and derivative crime thriller with forgettable action scenes and a horribly miscast Adrian Grenier.*

*
Arsenal (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 6 January 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

A Dog's Purpose substitutes genuine emotion for endless tear-jerking, resulting in a surprisingly dark, at times deeply unpleasant viewing experience. 

*A Dog's Purpose (2017) 6/10*
PG | 1h 40min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 27 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

A decent crime drama based on a true story of a murdering couple in 1940's.Salma is gorgeous and magnificently evil. The rest of the cast is really good even Travolta.

*Lonely Hearts (2006) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 48min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 21 October 2006


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

The real people, and allowed us to share in an actual road trip of moments in their life. The aspect ratio of the film gives a personalized experience.Sasha and Shia show some real chemistry, and when Mazzy Star drops while their in the car, it literally gave my entire body chills.

*American Honey (2016) 6/10*
R | 2h 43min | Drama | 14 October 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2017)

Railroad Tigers is overflowing with absurd poor comedy. 

*Railroad Tigers (2016) 5/10*
2h 4min | Action, Comedy, War | 21 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 3, 2017)

*Based on true story of three women who behind the greatest operations in NASA. Taraji P. Henson did amazing  job lead the entire movie.*

*
Hidden Figures (2016) 6/10*
PG | 2h 7min | Biography, Drama, History | 6 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2017)

Detour its decent thriller movie. The law student kill accidently his stepfather and come out of this own plan.

*Detour (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 37min | Thriller | 20 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2017)

A detective finds serial killer who creates elaborate kill scenes that teach his victims lessons. The movie as a remembrance of Se7en, Saw, I saw the Devil.....

*Museum (2016) 6/10*
Myûjiamu (original title)
2h 12min | Crime, Horror, Thriller | 12 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/Dm14dpM.jpg
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/6ATa9uo.jpg
> ...





Finally covered all 22 films...Nothing to review here because all are not impressed mostly average films. Anyway, good time pass met more friends.


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2017)

Fabricated City is a part of cyber thriller and prison drama with hi-tech revenge thriller.
*
Fabricated City (2017) 6/10*
Jojakdwen doshi (original title)
2h 6min | Action | 24 February 2017 (USA


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2017)

Get Out is intelligent thriller movie. Boyfriend visits his girlfriend's house and trapped through hypnotism.

*Get Out (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 44min | Horror, Mystery | 24 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

A predictable family drama made some great feel-good entertainment.

*Jomonte Suvisheshangal (2017) 6/10*
UA | 2h 36min | Comedy, Drama, Family | 27 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

A covert operation from  North Korean Agent and South Korean policeman infiltrate and eliminate crime organization. A lot of action sequences with buddy comedy "Lethal Weapon" type.

*Confidential Assignment (2017) 6.5/10*
Gongjo (original title)
Unrated | 2h 5min | Action, Comedy, Drama | 3 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

The retired Was veteran and his wife searching their son mysteriously have gone missing, Find with the local detective. Tommy Lee Jones and Charlize Theron did competitive performed.

*In the Valley of Elah (2007) 6/10*
R | 2h 1min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 28 September 2007


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

The hunt for black powder, rogue mercenaries trapped in the great wall facing and resist the unknown creature. Movie was well-made lot of battle scenes are spectacularly choreographed,


*The Great Wall (2016) 6.5/10 *
PG-13 | 1h 43min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 17 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

A psychological serial killer movie with some twist.  Kevin Costner and Demi Moore act as a cat & mouse chase perfectly good.

*Mr. Brooks (2007) 6.5/10*
R | 2h | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 1 June 2007


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2017)

A good crime thriller movie, The group of three US Border Patrol agents caught drug cartels one of them play for a threaten to trade for the family. Landscapes and cinemaphotography were excellent.

*Transpecos (2016) 6/10*
1h 26min | Thriller | 9 September 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2017)

The Intelligent young detective revenge for the death of his mother and found a powerful underground organization. Both child artist plays well.

*Phantom Detective (2016) 6.5/10*
Tamjung Hong Gil-dong: Sarajin Ma-eul (original title)
2h 5min | Action, Mystery | 20 May 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2017)

Tunnel is a poor disaster movie with emotional drama.

*Tunnel (2016) 5/10*
Teo-neol (original title)
2h 6min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2017)

Effective corporate crime thriller with enough double-crosses to make a quilt.

*Master (2016) 6/10* 
Ma-seu-teo (original title)
UA | 2h 23min | Action, Crime, Drama | 6 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2017)

A movie celebrates life its very simplicity and belief that routinely is awful and boring.

*Paterson (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 58min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 17 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2017)

After dreaming a seemingly fatal car accident wakes up to live the same Friday over and over again until she figures a way to break the cycle.

*Before I Fall (2017) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Drama, Mystery | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2017)

The remake of 2002 horror film The Ring. But the franchise has completely lost it at this point, with this incoherent, confused, completely non-scary mess of a movie.

*Rings (2017) 3/10*
PG-13 | 1h 42min | Drama, Horror | 3 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2017)

Hugh Jackman's last acting Wolverine character this franchise movie. This time he gets beaten to a pulp, breaking his bones, rip out his flesh till dead.The action sequence is less but good rather than violence is brutal but fantastically choreographed, Laura character that little girl killing in Godspeed compare to Wolverine.

*Logan (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 17min | Action, Drama, Sci-Fi | 3 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2017)

Pure B-graded...Void must be Avoid.


*The Void (2016)*
Not Rated | 1h 30min | Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 7 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2017)

Based on True Events.....Aftermath is a decent as well as a disappointing movie.

*Aftermath (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 7 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2017)

A sappy love story, great aerial scenes - including some unused footage from the classic film Battle of Britain.


*Dark Blue World (2001) 4/10*
Tmavomodrý svet (original title)
R | 1h 52min | War, Drama, Action | 17 May 2001 (Czech Republic)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2017)

A spirited ode to people of all ages. This Czech film is a celebration of living life to the fullest.

*Autumn Spring (2001) 6/10*
Babí léto (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 40min | Comedy, Drama, Family | 27 September 2001


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2017)

*Jak se krotí krokodýli (2006) 3/10*
1h 52min | Family | 12 January 2006 (Czech Republic)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2017)

The fifth franchise nothing special on this movie as usual grinding same strategy with new topics.


*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 9min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 26 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2017)

Compare TV-Series missed a lot of essences. Lookalike worst B-grade movie of the year.

*Baywatch (2017) 3.5/10*
R | 1h 56min | Action, Comedy, Drama | 25 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2017)

John Wick 2 is simply good.The fight sequences and gunfights were good, brutal and bloody violence compare to prequel less tense.

*John Wick: Chapter 2 (2017)*
R | 2h 2min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 10 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2017)

Its lookalike Mental Asylum movie with different experiment nice cinemaphotography with little tense.

*A Cure for Wellness (2016) 5.5/10*
R | 2h 26min | Drama, Fantasy, Horror | 17 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2017)

Based on true story of Ben Hall was an Australian bushranger in 1860's. The film is a surprisingly classical Western well made best location and cinemaphotography with few action sequence.

*The Legend of Ben Hall (2016) 6/10*
2h 19min | Action, Biography, Drama | 1 December 2016 (Australia)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2017)

Again DC comes with Superhero subject, this time has taken a feminist subject as a usual flashback story, how she become a Wonder Woman save the people's lives. An average script, Good landscape, black humor and Nice CGI works, Gal Gadot perfectly fit with the character.


*Wonder Woman (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 21min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 2 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2017)

Naam Shabana is dull, doing neither the character nor the actress who plays her justice.

*Naam Shabana (2017) 5.5/10*
2h 27min | Action, Thriller | 31 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2017)

Juliette Binoche gives a committed and excellent performance as a journalist investigating teenage prostitution, but the salacious treatment of the subject matter of voyeurism.

*Elles (2011)5/10*
NC-17 | 1h 39min | Drama | 1 February 2012 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2017)

Empire of the Wolves is full of action, suspense, shooting, and brutal violence keep sit on tight.Jean Reno did a good job.

*Empire of the Wolves (2005) 6/10*
L'empire des loups (original title)
R | 2h 8min | Action, Crime, Drama | 20 April 2005 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2017)

A deeply silly misfire and exposed skin.

*Below Her Mouth (2016) 4/10*
1h 34min | Drama, Romance | 28 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2017)

Pure B-grade Movie.

*Ameera (2014) 3/10*
Action | 14 April 2014 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/t5R6Fz8.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2017)

Love Crime is a psychological thriller with poor script lookalike b-grade movie.


*Love Crime (2010) 4/10*
Crime d'amour (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 46min | Crime, Mystery, Romance | 2 September 2011


----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2017)

A good groundbreaking boxing film packed with good performances and the final match is visually dynamic and bloodbath.

*Jawbone (2017) 5.5/10*
1h 31min | Action, Drama, Sport | 12 May 2017 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2017)

Mathematics student Sonia goes to Berlin to enjoy the city, people, and parties. But runs her money, she tries her luck with Webcam. From there it is a small step towards the brothel.

*Fucking Berlin (2016) 4/10*
1h 34min | Drama, Romance | 6 October 2016 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2017)

A bone-crunching brutal bloodbath fight from start to end. Forget the script lookalike "The Bourne Identity".

*Headshot (2016) 6/10*
1h 58min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 3 March 2017 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2017)

Gaspar Noé's LOVE is a breakthrough in the way sex is done in film. From seeing incredibly explicit sex to 3D cum shots, Love is a wild fucking ride.

*Love (2015) 5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 15min | Drama, Romance | 30 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2017)

Mon Amour has little narrative heft and the characters are defined solely by their interest in sex. The whole thing, including the hilarious dog-in-heat dialogue, is designed to stimulate and entertain.

*Monamour (2006) 5/10*
1h 34min | Drama | 10 June 2006


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2017)

Again Transformers comes with the same grinding plot without tense and thrill. But good visual effects other than nothing else.


*Transformers: The Last Knight (2017) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 29min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 21 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2017)

This is a movie is a raw portrait of youth and the ease of how bad decisions can and will punish you in the most remorseless way. Morgan Saylor did good perfomance.

*White Girl (2016) 4.5/10*
Unrated | 1h 28min | Drama | 1 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2017)

FF franchise again hit the road with less tense. The special effects and top action sequence remarkable stylized.

*The Fate of the Furious (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 16min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 14 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2017)

Baby Driver lookalike "Baby Transporter" with modifying plots. Compare to MM & FF less car chased action sequence.

*Baby Driver (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 53min | Action, Crime, Music | 28 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2017)

Radiopetti directed by debutant Hari Viswanath is the first Tamil film to have won an award at the Busan International film Festival.

It is about a 70-year-old man, who is retired, partially deaf, but is extremely fond of the valve radio that was gifted to him by his dad when he was a child. He sees his dad through the radio. One day it disappears from this man’s life which leads to his psychological disturbance. What happens after this is the rest of the story.


*Radiopetti (2015) 6.5/10*
1h 22min | Drama


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

Young & Beautiful is a cold and curious coming-of-age drama from director, François Ozon.

*Young & Beautiful (2013) 6/10*
Jeune & jolie (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 35min | Drama, Romance | 25 April 2014


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

There's nothing new...Only fun.

*Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 7 July 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

The simple script makes tense till the end.

*Free Fire (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 30min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 21 April 2017 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

This Month Schedule....

*i.imgur.com/xuD9QI2.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

A high-rent prostitute becomes romantically involved with a man harboring a secret in Sylvie Verheyde's erotic thriller.

*Sex Doll (2016) 5/10*
Unrated | 1h 42min | Thriller | 10 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

Jon Hewitt's latest is a sleazy rollercoaster ride through the seamier parts of Sydney. Two hookers, one high class, one street level, find themselves on the run after witnessing the murder of a client.


*X: Night of Vengeance (2011) 5/10*
X (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 30min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 24 November 2011


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2017)

The Movie starts with some good thrill, but the final surprise almost ruins the entire movie.

*Black Butterfly (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Thriller | 26 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2017)

A simple and unknown story of Brasil's participation in the World War II.

*A Estrada 47 5.5/10  (2013)*
1h 47min | Drama, History, War | 23 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2017)

The remake of 1995 anime movie is Ghost in the Shell, directed by Mamoru Oshii and based on a manga series by Masamune Shirow. Scarlett did again good job.

*Ghost in the Shell (2017) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Crime, Drama | 31 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2017)

Their Finest is a WWII romance movie with value of women in workplace. Slow paced movie beautifully cast and well made character developed and driven with a little bit of humor.The whole movie Gemma Arterton well scored.

*Their Finest (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 57min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 7 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2017)

Chris Evans and McKenna Grace are great as the uncle and niece in this movie, and their chemistry is the main attraction, rather than the predictable plot.

*Gifted (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 41min | Drama | 12 April 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2017)

An eccentric mountain man on the run from the local sheriff recalls the mysterious events that brought him to his present fugitive state.

*Buster's Mal Heart (2016) 5/10*
Unrated | 1h 36min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 23 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2017)

A very light weighted thriller with a silly end.


*Drone (2017) 4/10*
1h 31min | Thriller | 26 May 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2017)

Based on true events......Miraculous evacuation of Allied soldiers from the beaches and harbor of Dunkirk, France, surrounded by the German army. Christopher Nolan did a good job less battle sequence without blood and cruelty. The movie made full of dramatized tension, fear and panic. BGM was good every scene scored well.

*Dunkirk (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Action, Drama, History | 21 July 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2017)

The Promise is a disturbing wartime drama about the Armenian genocide in Turkey during World War I.
A good cinema photography and some stunning location work boost the movie till the end. A triangle loves epic genocide during the war.

*The Promise (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Drama, History | 21 April 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2017)

A successful businessman transformed into ruthless prison gangster, for the protection of his family again committed to crime turn into turmoil.

*Shot Caller (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 1min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 26 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2017)

The Drowning is a psychological + mystery thriller that revolves around the psychology of behind one character only. the script and direction obviously are poorly put together.


*The Drowning (2016) 4/10
1h 35min | Drama, Thriller | 10 May 2017 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2017)

An awesome film by Susanne Bier handles the excellent movie push to reveal the thin line between revenge and justice. Excellent cinemaphotography with good location.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1340107/
*In a Better World (2010) 7/10*
Hævnen (original title)
R | 1h 59min | Drama, Romance | 26 August 2010


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2017)

*Now onwards post image no review...Consume more time...3 and above rating was good to watch.,*

*i.imgur.com/FJQ2PcN.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/Ptlu3ea.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2017)

The true-life story of British explorer "Col. Percival Fawcett" journeys into the Amazon in 1925. The movie was absolutely spellbinding and beautiful with good cinematography well made by James Grey.

*The Lost City of Z (2016) 7/10*
PG-13 | 2h 21min | Adventure, Biography, Drama | 21 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/wS7q3h3.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2017)

A historical melodrama with triangle love story between an idealistic American nurse, join Dr. Jude and Turkish officer in World War I.

Compare to the same and similar kind of movie about during the last days of the ottoman empire *The Promise (2016)* was awesome...!!!


*www.imdb.com/title/tt4943322/
*The Ottoman Lieutenant (2017) *
R | 1h 46min | Drama, War | 10 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2017)

As usual revenge story of hitmen to survives for to retire for the love of a blind German pianist makes under turmoil. A lot of normal action sequence with thrill and tense till the end.

*Antidote (2014) 6/10*
Panzehir (original title)
1h 45min | Action, Crime, Drama | 9 May 2014


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2017)

The Hunter's Prayer is average story single line plot with good action sequences. A hired assassin turns in to protect the girl.


*The Hunter's Prayer (2017) 5.5/0*
R | 1h 31min | Action, Thriller | 9 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2017)

Two Spanish soldiers are guarding an outpost during wartime and discover a Polish woman, hurt and unconscious. They nurse her back to health and must decide if they should turn her into their commanders or keep her hidden.


*El destierro (2015) 5/10*
4 November 2016 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

Slow paced movie.


*Hassan's Way (2013) 5/10*
El Rayo (original title)
1h 26min | Adventure, Biography, Drama | 24 September 2013 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

Another Alien franchise from Ridley Scott...Poor script plot no thrill and tense...But good watch as usual graphics and cinema-photography excellent.


*Alien: Covenant (2017) 6.5/10 *
R | 2h 2min | Horror, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 19 May 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

Being a fame of Sherlock Holmes director Guy Ritchie entertaining the roller coaster movie of King Arthur with more action sequences and graphics and cinema-photography was good. Charlie Hunnam does not fit King Arthur character some thing missing lazy acting.


*King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (2017) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 6min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 12 May 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/f5Ts0H7.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

A Dark Song is a very detailed ritual procedure step by step makes thrill to watch. A bereaved mother and an occultist retreat to an isolated house in Northern Wales to practice black-magic rituals.

*A Dark Song (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 40min | Drama, Horror | 28 April 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

After Salt (2010) like Angelina Jolie...Now Noomi Rapace comes with "Unlocked" similar kind of story by Michael Apted as former 007 director. Noomi Rapace act as CIA agent turns to a former soldier to help her prevent a lethal biological attack.


*Unlocked (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 38min | Action, Drama, Mystery | 1 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome again *Rachel Weisz* did the amazing job makes a magnificent villain. Based on the Daphne du Maurier novel, manipulative widow exploits her hidden sexuality ends to mystery thriller.

*My Cousin Rachel (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 9 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2017)

Going in Style is about three elderly, lifelong friends who decide to rob a bank due to a financial crisis. Good entertaining with dark humor.

*Going in Style (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Comedy, Crime | 7 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2017)

Steven Miller has made good stuff with First Kill some twist little action as usual plot trapped in the weekend hunting trip in wooden. The combo of director Steven Miller and Bruce Willis, they've made three films together in a row.


*First Kill (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 37min | Action, Thriller | 21 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2017)

Enclave is a slow-burning drama that is set in the tension & chaos filled Balkan region. The movie well-made landscape and cinema photography.


*Enclave (2015) 7/10*
Enklava (original title)
1h 32min | Drama | 19 March 2015 (Serbia)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2017)

A time travel movie to save the future from the past. Ethan Hawke as an agent sent to time-travel journeys designed to prevent future killers from committing their crimes. Sarah Snook did an amazing performance. An ideology of the movie was good.

*Predestination (2014) 6/10*
R | 1h 37min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 9 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2017)

The Choice is based on a Nicholas Sparks novel. The story follows a small town veterinarian who falls in love with his new next door neighbor. Teresa Palmer did good perfoamnce.

*The Choice (2016) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 51min | Drama, Romance | 5 February 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2017)

T2 Trainspotting is confused plot story way of presentation is bad. Even though directed by Danny Boyle.

*T2 Trainspotting (2017) 2/10*
R | 1h 57min | Drama | 31 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2017)

The true story of Marine Corporal Megan Leavey, who forms a powerful bond with an aggressive combat dog, Rex. While deployed in Iraq, the two complete more than 100 missions and save countless lives, until an IED explosion puts their faithfulness to the test.


*Megan Leavey (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Biography, Drama, War | 9 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2017)

Its average movie from the original franchise.Good action sequences with poor grip plot.

*The Mummy (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 50min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 9 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2017)

The Wall is a single-location deadly psychological thriller in between two enemy soldiers.

*The Wall (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 28min | Drama, Thriller, War | 18 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2017)

Shin Godzilla is nothing impressive pure lookalike b-grade movie.


*Shin Godzilla (2016) 2/10*
Shin Gojira (original title)
Not Rated | 2h | Action, Adventure, Drama | 29 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2017)

Being a fame of "The Immigrant ","The Lost City of Z"...Dir. James Gray told the relationship between two lovers is an honest and realistic with gentle way.


*Two Lovers (2008) 6/10*
R | 1h 50min | Drama, Romance | 20 March 2009


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2017)

A brutal bloodbath violent thriller movie set amongst the drugs of London life. An ex-serviceman investigates to killing one by one for revenge for his best friend murder. A fantastic performance from Michael Caine.

*Harry Brown (2009) 6.2/10*
R | 1h 43min | Action, Crime, Drama | 14 May 2010 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2017)

Bluebeard is a slow burn psychology thriller movie where unsolved serial killing remains to this every day. An impressive editing and dreamlike confusion shot make tense.cinematography is good.

*Bluebeard (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 57min | Thriller | 17 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2017)

Altitude lookalike b-grade, same old plot making was good for entertain to kill the time.


*Altitude (2017) 3/10*
R | 1h 28min | Action, Thriller | 14 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2017)

When his childhood friend blown up in Iraq, His close friend launches an investigation into the events surrounding his friends death.

*Route Irish (2010) 5.5/10*
1h 49min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 16 March 2011


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2017)

Based on a 1925 W. Somerset Maugham novel, The Painted Veil has the power and intimacy of a timeless love story.

*The Painted Veil (2006 )7/10
PG-13 | 2h 5min | Drama, Romance | 19 January 2007*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2017)

A mind-blowing treat adapted by director Emmanuel Carrère from his novel. The most confusing plot lookalike mystery thriller finally reality of the relationship.

*La moustache (2005) 5.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 27min | Drama, Mystery | 6 July 2005 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2017)

The Mexican filmmaker Amat Escalante's third feature 'Heli', reveals the poor hard working family screwed once by crime.Some bloodshed violent torture in the presence of children makes this film difficult to watch. Excellent cinema photography and location good.

*Heli (2013) 7/10*
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Crime, Drama, Romance | 9 August 2013 (Mexico)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2017)

A new friendship makes under turmoil. The poor script tries to convey with feel authentic way.


*Tjuvheder (2015) 2/10*
1h 32min | Crime, Drama | 16 October 2015 (Sweden)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2017)

An adaptation of Hjalmar Söderberg’s novel The Serious Game from 1912. A classic Swedish novel has now been made into a feature film three times - 1945, 1977 and 2016. But still lagging in the script.


*A Serious Game (2016) 4/10*
Den allvarsamma leken (original title)
1h 55min | Drama, Romance | 9 September 2016 (Sweden)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2017)

To reveal the success story of Martha Nabwire and Niki Tsappos took part in the biggest international Street Dance Competition, Juste Debout in Paris. 


*Martha & Niki (2016) 5/10*
1h 30min | Documentary | 22 January 2016 (Sweden)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2017)

Eternal Summer is full of dreams about young couple do some crazy things against law on road trips and end with the dangerous game.


*Eternal Summer (2015) 5/10*
Odödliga (original title)
1h 46min | Drama, Romance | 21 August 2015 (Sweden)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2017)

This movie is about Ti, her psychotic and schizophrenic Mother Siri who hides from the surrounding world in a very stylish retro apartment in Stockholm.

*The Girl, the Mother and the Demons (2016) 4/10*
Flickan, mamman och demonerna (original title)
1h 32min | Thriller | 15 April 2016 (Sweden)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2017)

Two families try to make the best of a bad situation as they suffer through a crippling heat wave in this neo-realistic drama, featuring a primarily non-professional cast.


*La Ciénaga (2001) 2/10*
R | 1h 43min | Comedy, Drama | 12 April 2001 (Argentina)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2017)

A pregnancy surrogate thriller movie grinding the same plot again and again. Less than a year ago a film called "When The Bough Breaks" was released same plot almost but watchable. Compare to this one was pure b-grade lack of crazy things. 


*Inconceivable (2017) 2/10*
R | 1h 45min | Drama, Thriller | 30 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2017)

Lows riders have a very interesting idea, manages to be a skillful, entertaining picture nothing special. Some good performances overall.

*Lowriders (2016) 3/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 12 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2017)

A slow paced the 19th-century brutal psychological thriller. You can’t stop watching her beauty, even as you long to look away from its cruelty. The 21-year-old actress "Florence Pugh" reveals the power-packed performed.

*Lady Macbeth (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 29min | Drama | 14 July 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2017)

Based on the real-life events between Kumail Nanjiani and Emily V. Gordon, THE BIG SICK tells the story of Pakistan-born stand-up comedian who connects with grad student fall in love but struggles as their cultures clash. 

*The Big Sick (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 14 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2017)

It's very impressive and emotional but a heart-breaking portrait of old age peoples suffered from various illness. Director: Michael Noer capture the realistic way her loneliness living among the facility's doddery old nursing home.

*Nøgle hus spejl (2015) 5.5/10*
1h 31min | Drama, Romance | 12 November 2015 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2017)

The highly personal drama. Three generations of a family gather over a weekend. They accepted their terminally-ill mother’s desire to die before her disease worsens.

*Silent Heart (2014) 3/10*
Stille hjerte (original title)
1h 37min | Drama | 13 November 2014 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2017)

A bunch of people go through life spending major events together as a group every time and sticking together.Here it is 8 different kinds of events, ranging from a New Year's Party to a birthday party and so on. During these events, different people get together, get divorced, get new jobs, have affairs, and so on. What makes this so good is the acting involved.


*Long Story Short (2015) 2/10*
Lang historie kort (original title)
1h 40min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 7 May 2015 (Denmark


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2017)

An interesting story about love affairs with each other father, son, and stepmom very sensitive, the perceptive film on cross-cultural relationships that goes beyond stereotypes. Excellent casting through the movie


*Rosita (2015) 5/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Romance | 16 April 2015 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2017)

Being a fame of "The New Girlfriend ","Young & Beautiful" & "Swimming Pool", Dir:François Ozon’s In the House is a darkly comic and cleverly twisting meta-thriller about an assured and manipulative 16-year old boy who ingratiates himself into the lives of-of a friend’s family in order to provide story material for his encouraging literature teacher.


*In the House (2012) 5/10*
Dans la maison (original title)
R | 1h 45min | Comedy, Drama, Mystery | 10 October 2012 (France)


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 20, 2017)

What's this thread? Why are you the only person who is posting and all 67 pages !!!


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> What's this thread? Why are you the only person who is posting and all 67 pages !!!



Everyone pick the best one here...Instead of dump other thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2017)

This thread was created only for him.
This was an one time offer and never before and never again event in TDF history.

Deal with it!


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 21, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> This thread was created only for him.
> This was an one time offer and never before and never again event in TDF history.
> 
> Deal with it!


No words .


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2017)

Elías committed a great sin against God. He is convinced that his children will be punished by a premature death. To prevent the dreaded punishment, he devotes his life to building a church. The story is told through the eyes of Aureliano, the youngest and most vulnerable of his sons.

*Desierto adentro (2008) 4/10*
1h 50min | Drama | 13 March 2009 (Mexico)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2017)

A very good ideology of making the movie, everything is well made except the screenplay, which makes no sense at any level, and this ruins the movie.


*2:22 (2017) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Action, Thriller | 30 June 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2017)

It Comes At Night is low-key, and yet also suspenseful. the true elements of fear come from within, not from outside.

*It Comes at Night (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 31min | Horror, Mystery | 9 June 2017 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2017)

A GHOST STORY, acclaimed director David Lowery (AIN'T THEM BODIES SAINTS, PETE'S DRAGON) comes with a new singular exploration of legacy, loss, and the essential human longing for meaning and connection.


*A Ghost Story (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 32min | Drama, Fantasy, Romance | 27 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2017)

Two young and attractive lovers travel to Thailand together to “find themselves” and rejuvenate their relationship. 

*Till We Meet Again (2016) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Adventure, Drama | 25 November 2016


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2017)

Again solo movie from Halle Berry, after "The Call (2013)". This time comes with as usual plot nothing gripping most of the movie car chases in a highway. A good entertainer without a headache.
Compare to this movie "The Call " was good with tense.

*Kidnap (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 35min | Thriller | 4 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2017)

Based on three short stories of Maile Meloy's collections. A film reveals about and elaborates the lives of three women.Kelly Reichardt’s capture real life of speechless emotion and reaction with small moments.

*Certain Women (2016)*
R | 1h 47min | Drama | 22 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2017)

Berlin Syndrome is a slow-burning and claustrophobic thriller with little tense and thrill.A whole movie plot comes around two characters also well performed by Teresa Palmer and Max Riemelt.


*Berlin Syndrome (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 56min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 26 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2017)

The Transfiguration is vampire film as per modern days without scarier scenes very realistic, gripping, disturbing horror movie.

*The Transfiguration (2016) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 37min | Drama, Horror | 21 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2017)

One of favorite director Francois Ozon's another psychological drama between A young woman and late best friend of her husband.


*The New Girlfriend (2014) 6/10*
Une nouvelle amie (original title)
R | 1h 48min | Drama | 18 September 2015


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2017)

Again good mystery thriller with many twists from *Oriol Paulo *after the* "The Body (2012)" *this time he plays with two dead bodies reveal the unsolved mystery.

*The Invisible Guest (2016) 7/0*
Contratiempo (original title)
1h 46min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 6 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2017)

Director Michael Shannon reveals the dark side of love with betrayal and revenge.

*Frank & Lola (2016) 5/10*
Unrated | 1h 28min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 9 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2017)

As usual story crime thriller movie mix with Magic was correlated with scientific way. Well-crafted visuals, and interesting characters.

*Sleight (2016) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 29min | Action, Drama, Sci-Fi | 28 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2017)

Adaptation of  Thomas Cullinan’s 1966 novel. The remake of Clint Eastwood's "The Beguiled (1971)".
Sofia Coppola's made  atmospheric slow-burn thriller betrayal of faith unbroken.

*The Beguiled (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 33min | Drama | 30 June 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2017)

A good creative idea, a woman who has a strange connection a monster attacking South Korea. The movie was surprisingly funny with its very black humor and well acted.

*Colossal (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 49min | Action, Comedy, Drama | 21 April 2014


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2017)

Dickson Leach’s excellent first feature film this remarkably powerful shot of blighted farms and broken families.This was one of the festivals picks not a gripping to watch.



*The Levelling (2016) 4/10*
R | 1h 23min | Drama | 24 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2017)

The Wizard of Lies is a pure biography TV movie true life events of "Bernie Madoff " did the biggest fraudster in Ponzi scheme, defrauded his clients of billions of dollars.

*The Wizard of Lies (2017) 5/10*
TV-MA | 2h 13min | Biography, Crime, Drama | TV Movie 20 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2017)

As usual, very familiar also similar kind of story but isn't that thrilling, but this is definitely worth watching.

*Mean Dreams (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 48min | Thriller | 17 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2017)

*Sketches of Kaitan City (2010) 2/10*
Kaitanshi jokei (original title)
2h 32min | Drama | 18 December 2010 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2017)

It was inspired by the crimes of sex offender Toby Studebaker,  Scottish playwright David Harrower, who adapts his own play Blackbird.
Una” is a story of sexual abuse that vibrates with the anxious uncertainty of a survivor, a dialogue-driven drama that simmers with the combustible suspense of a twisted chemistry in a disturbing drama movie. 

*Una (2016)*
R | 1h 34min | Drama | 1 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2017)

Raw is a disgusting black horror film about a brilliant but innocent teenage girl who finally lets loose and asserts her true identity as a cannibal.

*Raw (2016)*
Grave (original title)
R | 1h 39min | Drama, Horror | 15 March 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2017)

A true story of Nelly Arcan facing various stages of her life like writer, lover, call girl and star.

*Nelly (2016) 5/10*
1h 41min | Drama | 24 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2017)

A suspenseful Spanish revenge debut feature from Spanish actor Raúl Arévalo. Two complicated clashing characters drive from town to town trying to earn redemption through betrayal and the other single-mindedly seeking justice through violence .


*The Fury of a Patient Man (2016) 6/10*
Tarde para la ira (original title)
1h 32min | Drama, Thriller | 15 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2017)

Adaptation of Stephen King's The Dark Tower mixed with a western dilemma as the usual good entertainer. 

*The Dark Tower (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 35min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 4 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2017)

A psychological thriller inspired by actual events from the early ‘70s. The brutal murder of  12 women's, A  young detective placed in charge of a unit tracking a serial killer targeting young woman. After an unsuccessful investigation so far, a young officer becomes the leader of an investigation group which is to capture a serial killer of women.

*I'm a Killer (2016)  7/10*
Jestem morderca (original title)
1h 57min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 4 November 2016 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2017)

A unique horror story a serial killing has happened in small Midwestern town. A disturbed sixteen-year-old boy is trying to track down his best to not turn into the murderer he feels genetically programmed to be.

*I Am Not a Serial Killer (2016) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 44min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 26 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2017)

This movie was good fun with some horrible sense of touching with realistic issues. Selma Hayek was wonderful as well. 

*How to Be a Latin Lover (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 55min | Comedy | 28 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2017)

A good emotional drama in normal family issues makes turmoil.

*Krisha (2015) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 23min | Drama | 18 March 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2017)

Poor Plot...Poor Western...!!!


*Justice (2017) 4/10*
R | 1h 32min | Western  | 15 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2017)

Dorian Gray is the third film Oliver Parker has directed based on the work of one of the greatest Irish writers of all time, Oscar Wilde. This film is visually good. Colin Firth is major role in this film along with actors Ben Chaplin, and Rebecca Hall. The special effects visuals and the dressing of sets and costumes are all fantastic.

*Dorian Gray (2009) 6/10*
R | 1h 52min | Drama, Fantasy, Thriller | 9 September 2009


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2017)

Based on the extraordinary true story of Operation Anthropoid, the WWII mission to assassinate SS General Reinhard Heydrich, the main architect of the Final Solution and the Reich's third in command after Hitler and Himmler.
This movie shows and elaborates the true life of "S General Reinhard Heydrich".

Last year *Anthropoid (2016) *was released with the same story....Both movies worth to watch with the different angle.


*The Man with the Iron Heart (2017)*
HHhH (original title)
R | 2h | Action, Biography, Thriller | 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2017)

From the Land of the Moon is a good melodrama with an interesting twist along with the strongly committed performance from  Marion Cotillard, and the odd sprinkle of visual flair.

*From the Land of the Moon (2016) 7/10*
Mal de pierres (original title)
R | 2h | Drama, Romance | 28 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2017)

Based on acclaimed memoirs of  Joseph Joffo, A Bag of Marbles is a lavishly shot production that is brilliantly acted and is a gut-wrenching reminder of one of the history’s darkest chapters.

*A Bag of Marbles (2017) 7.5/10*
Un sac de billes (original title)
1h 50min | Drama | 18 January 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2017)

A good reboot trilogy, The action, the emotion, the visual effects are damn good.

*War for the Planet of the Apes (2017) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 20min | Action, Adventure, Drama


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2017)

Actually Overdrive to B-grade movie..Poor plot, Poor car chase scene.... They try to take like FF. But failed.


*Overdrive (2017) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 33min | Action, Thriller | 6 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2017)

A very good thriller movie around snow chill area, location, and cinemaphotography were awesome. A local hunter guy tracks down with FBI murder case. Jeremy Renner plays well.

*Wind River (2017) 7/10*
R | 1h 47min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 18 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2017)

A murder of a convict held in custody seems to be connected with dark and mysterious events from two years back.

*Konwój (2017) 6/10*
1h 32min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 13 January 2017 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2017)

In the Shadow, a slow-burn thriller of Czech period drama with political tension.

*In the Shadow (2012) 6.5/10*
Ve stínu (original title)
1h 46min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 13 September 2012 (Czech Republic)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2017)

A low budget film and making were good...Even though little sluggish.


*Bushwick (2017) 5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 34min | Action, Adventure | 25 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2017)

A slow burn thriller secret will reveal after 30 years. Poor plot without tense. Ricardo Darín’s performance was good minimalist but filled with emotion.

*Black Snow (2017) 5/10*
Nieve negra (original title)
1h 30min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 10 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 30, 2017)

A well made movie with low budget, All cast performance good but plot was old theory with little tense.


*The Vault (2017) 4/10*
1h 31min | Horror, Thriller | 1 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2017)

Another survival movie based on true story of "Yossi Ghinsberg". Daniel Radcliffe did dedicated job.

*Jungle (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 55min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 20 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2017)

Based on true events in April 1980, armed gunmen stormed the Iranian Embassy in Princes Gate, London and took all inside hostage. Very predictable plot no tense.

*6 Days (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Action, Drama, History | 18 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 2, 2017)

A very pathetic vengeance movie made with low budget also predictable and nothing sort of but shitty end.

*Acts Of Vengeance (2017) 4/10*
Acts of Vengeance (original title)
R | 1h 27min | Action, Drama | 27 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2017)

Based on true events in WWII drama set in Japan-occupied Hong Kong, is a surprisingly affecting call to arms. All casts do strong performances but little bit slow move.

*Our Time Will Come (2017) 5.5/10*
Ming yue ji shi you (original title)
2h 10min | Drama, War | 7 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2017)

A very good solid action spy thriller movie like Bond & Wick....Charlize Theron's did awesome job steal entire  movie.

*Atomic Blonde (2017) 6.8/10*
R | 1h 55min | Action, Mystery, Thriller | 28 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2017)

Another high octane fast-paced action-packed movie about a career assassin Ethan Hawke, who is given a chance at redemption after his employer brings him back to life temporarily after being killed on the job.

*24 Hours to Live (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 33min | Thriller | 26 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2017)

Pure Porno comedy film with poor plot...Other Than nothing else.

*Wet Woman in the Wind (2016) 3/10*
Kaze ni nureta onna (original title)
1h 17min | Drama, Romance | 17 November 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2017)

Average Western Movie there’s nothing memorable just kill time.

*Hickok (2017) 4.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 28min | Western | 7 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2017)

Gordon Chan's latest martial-arts historical epic has solid action. A very engaging storytelling and pleasant surprise.

*God of War (2017) 6/10*
Dang kou feng yun (original title)
2h 8min | Action, History | 2 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2017)

The tale of three women in budapest based on real facts and very interesting dramatic mystery and  their particular relationship envy, lust and love.

*Demimonde (2015) 6/10*
Félvilág (original title)
1h 28min | Drama, History, Mystery |


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2017)

Newness is the modern love story with open relationship. A deeply felt performances in dramatic way.

*Newness (2017) 5/10*
1h 52min | Drama, Romance | 3 November 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2017)

Another great female-assassin movie with bloody-violent and  high-energy Korean revenge thriller ,since she was a little girl raised to be a deadly assassin. The progmise of complete freedom after ten years of service. Most of the action scene captured by bodycam and a fisheye lens makes nervous.


*The Villainess (2017) 6/10*
Ak-Nyeo (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 9min | Action, Drama | 8 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2017)

The buddy action comedy with a dull plot. 

*The Hitman's Bodyguard (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 58min | Action, Comedy | 18 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2017)

Birth of the Dragon sells itself as being the untold story of one of the greatest kung-fu battles between two of best fighters in the modern world. 


*Birth of the Dragon (2016) 5/10
PG-13 | 1h 35min | Action, Biography, Drama | 25 August 2017*


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2017)

Surprise Tamil movie met with nearly Hollywood standard. The limited set of characters played perfect balance complemented to each other.

*The House Next Door (2017) 5/10
Aval (Original Title)
Tamil Movie*
2h 17min | Horror | 10 November 2017 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2017)

Gerald's Game is a stimulating film effective and exciting intuitive & excellent performances all around.

*Gerald's Game (2017) 5.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 43min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 29 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2017)

Again Marvel comes with sequels Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 2 likable superhero comedy is refreshing in its fun and sense of humor. 


*Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 16min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 5 May 2017


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2017)

A political thriller based on a true story.Weeks before the 2011 Egyptian revolution, A police officer in Cairo’s corrupt system, investigates the murder of a famous club singer at the Nile Hilton Hotel.


*The Nile Hilton Incident (2017) 6/10
Unrated | 1h 46min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 5 July 2017 *


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

As usual, a little revenge treats from Danish. It's a pretty brutal, tense and entertaining albeit cliched revenge tale that also contains its own touching little moments, and somewhat patiently builds characters and relationships. 

*Darkland (2017) 5/10*
Underverden (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 52min | Action, Crime, Drama | 19 January 2017 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

Shin-yeon Won has gained a solid reputation in Korean horror and thriller circles with films like Seven Days (2007) and The Suspect (2013). Now he returns with "Memoir of a Murderer" to the high tension genres with a tale of two serial killers the highlights of this tense cat and mouse serial killer thriller with a unique twist.


*Memoir of a Murderer (2017) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 58min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 8 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

American Assassin is a good entertaining movie with some action and good pacing without the gripping story.

*American Assassin (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 52min | Action, Thriller | 15 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2017)

A 17th-century romance in which an artist falls for a married young woman while he’s commissioned to paint her portrait. A twisty story, good production design, and costumes but in the end is nothing.

*Tulip Fever (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 45min | Drama, Romance | 1 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2017)

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets is a sci-fi/action movie based on French comics and directed by Luc Besson. Without blood lot of fantasy violence, with futuristic guns, shooting, and fighting.


*Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 17min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 21 July 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2017)

Another B-grade movie lot of action was choreographed and performed really well. Yue Song is an actor/director done well job. Xing Yu is actually fun to watch here and Collin Chou, while waste was a nice bonus.

*Iron Protector (2016) 5/10*
Chao ji bao biao (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 33min | Action | April 2016 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2017)

Barracuda is a solid psychological, broken family drama set in Austin, Texas in which a mysterious woman seeks out her halfsister and her family in order to set some things straight.

*Barracuda (2017) 4/10*
1h 40min | Drama, Music, Thriller | 11 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2017)

A slow burn thriller with gripping, good acting and the better soundtrack.

*Sweet Virginia (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 33min | Drama, Thriller | 21 April 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2017)

It's surprised movie. The great ideology with very few resources builds a very interesting science fiction and mystery story. 

*Radius (2017) 5.5/10*
1h 27min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 22 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2017)

*No Autumn, No Spring (2012) 3.5/10*
Sin otoño, sin primavera (original title)
1h 55min | Drama | 2012 (Ecuador)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2017)

Based on the real-life murder of businessman Mariusz Roszewski, Amok begins with the discovery of his body by police near the bank of the River Oder. 


*www.imdb.com/title/tt6666648/
*Amok (2017) 6/10*
1h 48min | Crime, Thriller | 24 March 2017 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2017)

An atmospheric period-piece murder mystery with solid and gripping entertaining movie lot of twists and turns in the plot.

*The Limehouse Golem (2016) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 49min | Horror, Thriller | 8 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2017)

A great idea with sci-fi elements manipulative melodrama about the value of preserving memories with a stylish touch.

*Rememory (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 51min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 24 August 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2017)

SEVEN SISTERS. ONE IDENTITY.
What Happened to Monday” is a unique new idea sci-fi thriller with underlying messages of identity, family, survival, corruption, and rights [reproductive] being taken away. Overpopulation is one of the serious things will affect future generations.
So governments to undertake a drastic decision "One Child Policy," A seven identical sisters live a hide-and-seek existence pursued by the Child Allocation Bureau.Noomi Rapace plays 7 different roles and stunning visual effects, few good action sequences throughout...totally amazing. 


*What Happened to Monday (2017) 6.2/10*
Seven Sisters (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 3min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 18 August 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2017)

Two introverted people find out by pure chance that they share the same dream every night. They are puzzled, incredulous, a bit frightened. As they hesitantly accept this strange coincidence, they try to recreate in broad daylight what happens in their dream.


*On Body and Soul (2017) 5/10*
Teströl és lélekröl (original title)
1h 56min | Drama, Romance | 2 March 2017 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2017)

A slow-burn high school thriller that’s like a shiver and that chill lingers until the bitter end.

*Super Dark Times (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 40min | Drama, Thriller | 29 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2017)

A superb satirical swipe at the worst excesses of the social media generation. Such a well-executed, well-directed film. Aubrey Plaza does a phenomenal job.

*Ingrid Goes West (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 38min | Comedy, Drama | 25 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2017)

Mother! is another nightmare movie going to make people angry when end with Human sacrifice.The movie that feels like it was purposefully made to be divisive, and completely unapologetic and unrestrained in terms of its creator’s vision
*Mother! (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 1min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 15 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/9cI1Fi1.png


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2017)

The true story of Barry Seal, terrifically exciting movie and contradictory and timely on its own.

*American Made (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 55min | Action, Biography, Comedy | 29 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/9cI1Fi1.png




*Watched 38 films in 8 days.........Out of 140.

The review will later........*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2017)

Flatliners is a mediocre remake movie of Joel Schumacher's 1990, Bunch of stars cast in the original. In 2017 version they missed some essence of the original. Anyway movie run without a headache.

*Flatliners (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 49min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 29 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2017)

The Untamed is an examination of the strange otherworldly nature of desire, the way sex is often out of joint with our desires and expectations, even with our identities. 


*The Untamed (2016) 6/10*
La región salvaje (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 38min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 21 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2017)

As usual revenge & vengeance story nothing special.

*M.F.A. (2017) 4.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 32min | Thriller | 13 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2017)

The Ballad of Lefty Brown is a revenge Western that focuses on a sidekick character, rather than a more traditional hero. Violence is the main issue. The movie has guns and shooting; characters are shot and killed, with blood spurts. People are also hung by the neck, with struggling and choking sounds. 

*The Ballad of Lefty Brown (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 51min | Western | 15 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2017)

Mayhem is a cathartic office b-grade massacre movie other than nothing else.


*Mayhem (2017) 4/10*
Unrated | 1h 26min | Action, Horror | 10 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2017)

This Kingsman sequel poor plot with lazy and fun action hard to watch.

*Kingsman: The Golden Circle (2017) 4/10*
R | 2h 21min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 22 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2017)

Yorgos Lanthimos comes with uncertain terms strange movies with strange characters.


*The Killing of a Sacred Deer (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 1min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 3 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2017)

Stronger is the pure drama about inspiring real the life story of Jeff Bauman, After surviving the 2013 Boston Marathon bombing. But *Patriots Day (2016) *is the Same story with different angle fully tense & thrill.


*Stronger (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 59min | Biography, Drama | 29 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2017)

Paradox, the third installment of Hong Kong's SPL action franchise. Director Wilson Yip returns with bloodbath with brutal action scenes. Action choreographer Sammo Hung did well job.


*Paradox (2017) 6.5/10*
Sha po lang: taam long (original title)
1h 41min | Action | 25 August 2017 (Hong Kong)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Three criminals trapped in a warehouse with a vicious attack dog.This movie pervasive cruelty to animals and animal-related violence comes under the cover of being pro-dog, which comes across as insincere.

*Bullet Head (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Another serial killer movie by Tomas Alfredson being a fame of "Let the Right One In ","Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy ", now back with the maverick cop on the trail of a serial killer reaches the big screen in a gruesome. Technically great, with good cinematography and solid performances.

*The Snowman (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 59min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 20 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Based on a manga series by Hiroaki Samura.The staggeringly Japanese film-maker Takashi Miike now passes the 100 feature film mark with this expansive and surreally violent supernatural action movie. It’s a terrific samurai thriller with the depth of character and even deeper pools of blood.

*Blade of the Immortal (2017) 7/10*
Mugen no jûnin (original title)
R | 2h 20min | Action, Drama | 3 November 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Nothing special..!!!

*Cabaret Desire (2011) 3/10*
1h 15min | Adult, Romance | Video 2011


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Nothing special..!!!

*The Gigolo (2015) 3/10*
Aap wong (original title)
1h 37min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 29 January 2015


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

Director- Steven Soderbergh back at the top of his game. Yes, its a simple best movie, A good great cast of characters that it makes for a fun ride of an entire movie. Channing Tatum and Adam Driver are joined by an almost unrecognizable Daniel Craig in this warm and witty crime caper.

*Logan Lucky (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 18 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2017)

The inspiring true love story of Robin and Diana Cavendish, an adventurous couple who refuse to give up in the face of a devastating disease. Their heartwarming celebration of human possibility marks the directorial debut of Andy Serkis.

*Breathe (2017) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 27 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2017)

After an inspiring chance encounter with his idol, rookie journalist Jay Bahadur uproots his life and moves to Somalia looking for the story of a lifetime. Hooking up with a local fixer, he attempts to get embedded with the local Somali pirates, only to quickly find himself in over his head.


*The Pirates of Somalia (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 56min | Biography, Drama | 8 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2017)

Based on a true story about a family on the run from the government, often hiding in small towns and living in poverty. This was a very touching film bond between father-daughter movie, anchored by two outstanding actors, Brie Larson and Woody Harrelson. 

*The Glass Castle (2017) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 7min | Biography, Drama | 11 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2017)

An adaptation of Stephen Leather's source novel. As usual revenge thriller, It was a thrill seeing a 60 odd years-old Jackie Chan play serious action not fun. Remembrance of Liam Neeson-"Taken" mode.


*The Foreigner (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 53min | Action, Crime, Drama | 13 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2017)

A very poor script played out by two very good actors makes a disaster movie.

*The Mountain Between Us (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 52min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 6 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 30, 2017)

A Spanish horror comedy "The Bar" is mildly amusing for its first half and gross and annoying for it's near unbearable second half. A handful of strangers get cooped up in a bar when some sort of infection breaks out. It quickly becomes apparent they are being quarantined and must struggle to survive.


*The Bar (2017) 4/10*
El bar (original title)
1h 42min | Comedy, Horror, Thriller | 24 March 2017


----------



## shreeux (Dec 30, 2017)

After 30 years of the events of the 2nd sequel film, a new blade runner, makes lengthy, as well as the first half was bearable, and the second half was dope. But entire movie cinematography was awesome.

*Blade Runner 2049 (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 44min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 6 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2018)

Based on true-events, Detroit is an outstanding drama about the 1967 Detroit riots, regarded as some of the deadliest riots in American history. It's intense, with very realistic violence, including guns and shooting, bloody wounds/pools of blood, and dead bodies. 

*Detroit (2017) 6.5/10
R | 2h 23min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 4 August 2017 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Jan 7, 2018)

A womanizer falls love in blind women and things will change in life.

*Il colore nascosto delle cose (2017) 5.5/10*
1h 55min | Drama, Romance | 8 September 2017 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 9, 2018)

After working as a drug courier and getting into a brutal shootout with police, a former boxer finds himself at the mercy of his enemies as they force him to instigate violent acts that turn the prison he resides in into a battleground. Vince Vaughn performed different level.

*Brawl in Cell Block 99 (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 2h 12min | Crime, Drama | 6 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2018)

Gangster Land took a unique look at telling Al Capone’s story by doing it through his second-hand gunman Jack McGurn.  The filmmakers did a great job recreating this prohibition era time period.
*
Gangster Land (2017) 6/10*
In the Absence of Good Men (original title)
1h 53min | Action, Crime, Drama | 1 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2018)

A total B-Movie delight, coming from a modern “Corman School” mentality of milking every dollar in the budget and location setting for as much production value as possible. 

*
Beyond Skyline (2017) 4/10*
R | 1h 46min | Action, Adventure, Horror | 15 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2018)

A combination of mystery and horror interesting ideas is transformed into a pile of garbage in this laughable and forgettable movie.


*Devil's Gate (2017) 4.5/10*
1h 34min | Horror, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 5 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2018)

As usual human trafficking plus revenge thriller movie with some action sequence., Ex-military brothers face off against human traffickers in Cleveland, vigilante-style, in this slick time-filler.

*Acts of Violence (2018) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 26min | Action, Drama | 12 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2018)

As usual pure B-graded zombie movies, A group of military personnel and survivalists live in an underground bunker while they seek a cure.


*Day of the Dead: Bloodline (2018) 3/10*
R | 1h 30min | Horror | 5 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2018)

The movie is not as scary its rewinding thriller a character repeating the same day over and over again, Its a very comedic movie with occasional gore but nothing very graphic at all.

*Happy Death Day (2017) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 13 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2018)

Inspired by true story,  Veronica is not your usual, low budget Oujia board movie where teenagers, Ouija messing with the board and fight against evil identities. Paco Plaza delivered it perfectly with impeccable details.

*Veronica (2017) 5.5/10*
Verónica (original title)
1h 45min | Drama, Horror | 25 August 2017 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2018)

Hollow in the Land is familiar rural thriller territory, but it features an excellent performance from its lead actress (Dianna Agron) and a strong atmosphere of moody tension.

*Hollow in the Land (2017) 5/10*
1h 32min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 8 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2018)

Project Eden: Vol. 1 is a sci-fi thriller, First off going smooth and very interesting. There's something within it that would like to see more of. There's also an evident love for the films concept and a strong vision from its creators but second off end with the confusing plot. Let us see Vol.II.

*Project Eden: Vol. I (2017) 4.5/10*
1h 35min | Mystery, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 5 January 2018 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 30, 2018)

A full-fledged, peerless, and dreamy masterwork. Peter Strickland is a genius, Sidse Babett Knudsen and Chiara D'Anna bring two devastating performances.

*The Duke of Burgundy (2014) 5/10*
Unrated | 1h 44min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 23 January 2015 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2018)

Once Were Warriors is a family brutal and emotionally charged film. While its emotionally charged and superbly acted, the film is also pretty draining and its overall tone of melancholy runs deep throughout. We see the power of family and the spiritual connection to roots one minute and extreme violence and abuse the next. 

*Once Were Warriors (1994) 6/10*
R | 1h 42min | Crime, Drama | 3 March 1995 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2018)

Again Shark film with some claustrophobic feel with some twist and less tense film in underwater.

*47 Meters Down (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 29min | Adventure, Drama, Horror | 16 June 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2018)

Based on true events surrounding the 1983 prison breakout of 38 IRA prisoners. 

*Maze (2017) 5/10*
1h 32min | Adventure, Crime, Drama | 22 September 2017 (UK


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2018)

1922 is based on Stephen King's 131-page storytelling of a man's confession of his wife's murder. The tale is told from the perspective of Wilfred James, the story's unreliable narrator who admits to killing his wife, Arlette, with his son in Nebraska. But after he buries her body, he finds himself terrorized by rats and, as his life begins to unravel, becomes convinced his wife is haunting him.

*1922 (2017) 6/10*
TV-MA | 1h 42min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 20 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2018)

Two physically handicapped youngsters make friends with a paralyzed hitman and are commissioned by a local mafia boss.

*Kills on Wheels (2016) 5/10*
Tiszta szívvel (original title)
1h 43min | Action, Comedy, Drama | 28 April 2016 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2018)

A film about a biopic of Austrian painter Egon Schiele, one of the most provocative artists from Vienna.This is most erotic of painters is the focus of a strangely unsexy film.

*Egon Schiele: Death and the Maiden (2016)  5/10*
Egon Schiele: Tod und Mädchen (original title)
1h 50min | Biography, Drama, History | 7 October 2016 (Austria)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2018)

The Cloverfield Paradox is an average space horror without panic film, Compare to the previous franchise this was disappointment turns to boredom.


*The Cloverfield Paradox (2018) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 42min | Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 4 February 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2018)

A group of college friends trapped in the middle of the forest. A decent  British horror film directed by David Bruckner.


*The Ritual (2017) 6/10*
1h 34min | Horror | 9 February 2018 (USA)


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2018)

Good that you're still on the path. 
Now also, you find time to watch these movie marathons?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> Good that you're still on the path.
> Now also, you find time to watch these movie marathons?



Yeah...Always marathons...Now addict to Games...So unable to watch regularly.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> *Watched 38 films in 8 days.........Out of 140.
> 
> The review will later........*




Still pending to update 38 films.........Will Soon.


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Yeah...Always marathons...Now addict to Games...So unable to watch regularly.


Good. 
I see you've started this since 2014 (based on 1st post) and still going good in 2018 (~4 years). That's really a feat!
Are you a student or working (freelancer/entrepreneur), coz am sure normal people won't do these "mega" marathons.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> Good.
> I see you've started this since 2014 (based on 1st post) and still going good in 2018 (~4 years). That's really a feat!
> Are you a student or working (freelancer/entrepreneur), coz am sure normal people won't do these "mega" marathons.



I am watching movies start from childhood...That was not updated...
I am Trader/Investor....Depending upon markets move.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2018)

Pilgrimage is about a group of monks who have to carry a powerful relic across Ireland to be sent to the Pope.  The Irish landscapes and cinematography were good.

*Pilgrimage (2017) 5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 36min | Adventure, Drama | 11 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2018)

An unusual poor plot story with the combo of mixed movie narration nothing perfect till the end.

*Bright (2017) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 57min | Action, Crime, Fantasy | 22 December 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2018)

Double Lover is a Francois Ozon's fantasy erotic thriller not of sexual satisfaction but sexual accomplishment.

*Double Lover (2017) 5/10*
L'amant double (original title)
1h 47min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 26 May 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2018)

Walking Out is a father-son survival drama that includes hunting scenes, wintry mountain-trek peril, and the bloody aftermath of injuries.


*Walking Out (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 35min | Adventure, Drama, Mystery | 6 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2018)

El Camino Christmas comedy movie with no laughs with cheap action thriller without any tense.

*El Camino Christmas (2017) 4/10*
TV-MA | 1h 29min | Comedy, Crime | 8 December 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2018)

A government bodyguard protects a politician from a suicide bomber and then begins to question his dedication to his job.

*Bodyguard (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 45min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 16 March 2016 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2018)

All are well acting and the whole story is near perfect. Reza Attaran plays one of the best of his non-comedy roles in this and That child of film.


*The Corridor (2013) 5.5/10*
Dehliz (original title)
1h 32min | Drama | 31 July 2013 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2018)

The drama arising from attempts by humorless prison officials to erase the paintings and identify the creative culprit before the arrival of an inspector increasingly strains credulity.



*The Sea and the Flying Fish (2015) 5/10*
Darya va mahi parande (original title)
1h 18min | Drama | 15 October 2015 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2018)

A disabled child living with his parents tries to relate emotionally to other members of his family.

*A TIME TO LOVE (2008)*
Zamani baraye doust dashtan (original title)
1h 25min | Drama | 2009


----------



## billubakra (Mar 1, 2018)

shreeux said:


> A disabled child living with his parents tries to relate emotionally to other members of his family.
> 
> *A TIME TO LOVE (2008)*
> Zamani baraye doust dashtan (original title)
> 1h 25min | Drama | 2009



Where did you watch this movie?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Where did you watch this movie?


Iranian Film Festival

Every month they conduct 2 film festival and yearly conduct International film festival


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just a query,are all non-english movies in such festivals subtitled & how much is the total ticket cost for all movies.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just a query,are all non-english movies in such festivals subtitled & how much is the total ticket cost for all movies.



Yearly 1200/- for fresh registration...Renewal 1000/-.
Include free pass for International Film Festival worth fo 800/-
Monthly 12-15 films.

This year they will increase 1500/-........I think so.,


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

*This Month Schedule.........

*i.imgur.com/4Bkf07x.png*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info!What about subtitles,are all these releases with english subs?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Thanks for the info!What about subtitles,are all these releases with english subs?



Yes, All films screen with Subs.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

Pure B-grade, Poor plot other than nothing else.

*The Humanity Bureau (2017) 3/10*
R | 1h 35min | Action, Sci-Fi | 6 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

*Delbari (2016) 3/10*
Drama | 3 February 2016 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

The story of Jalal is related in three chronicles. A man finds an abandoned baby amid the dense waters of the flowing river.
*
Jalaler Golpo (2014) 7/10*
2h 1min | Drama | 4 September 2015 (Bangladesh)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

Crime, Man, Woman, the Hunter, the Hunted… all such equations change utterly and are no more what they used to be. The film has been very unexpected resemblance with Maoist hunt and killing happened last month in Kerala.

*Kaadu Pookkunna Neram (2016) 6/10*
U | 1h 45min | Drama | 25 November 2016 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

A revealing drama that focuses on the 16th President’s tumultuous final months in office. Daniel Day Lewis's performance is good.

*Lincoln (2012) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 30min | Biography, Drama, History | 16 November 2012 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

Nothing special as usual daughter’s murder case, Culprit not caught. Mother wants justice. A very neat script without tense made feel good.

*Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 55min | Crime, Drama | 1 December 2017 (USA)

Same similar kind of plot made High-end thriller till end...........*The Silence (2010)*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

A directed by debutant Lenin Bharathi make this film nature way very realistic and the more dialogue with bad words with own Tamil slum slang.  A story about poor labor deal with corrupt and wealthy politicians. 


*Merku Thodarchi Malai (2018) 6/10*
2 February 2018 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

A great idea time travel to memory travel to catch the culprit, who kill the family end with some twist.


*Forgotten (2017) 6/10*
Gi-eok-ui Bam (original title)
1h 48min | Mystery, Thriller | 29 November 2017 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2018)

A dramatic love story with gangster of a bank robber and young race driver. Adèle Exarchopoulos perform well.

*Racer and the Jailbird (2017) 6/10*
Le Fidèle (original title)
2h 10min | Crime, Drama | 4 October 2017 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2018)

The unconventional life of Dr. William Marston, the Harvard psychologist and inventor who helped invent the modern lie detector test and created Wonder Woman in 1941.

*Professor Marston and the Wonder Women (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 48min | Biography, Drama | 13 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2018)

From the master of the storyteller, "Guillermo del Toro" comes with THE SHAPE OF WATER a fairy tale movie.  A very slow paced movie without tense and thrill.

*The Shape of Water (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 3min | Adventure, Drama, Fantasy | 22 December 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A slow paced horror -mystery thriller which captures the dark atmosphere of Iceland with good cinemaphotography. 

*I Remember You (2017) 6/10*
Ég man þig (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 10 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Since he suffers from panic attacks, Mateo is convinced by Favid that he have a sip of a drink before a very important presentation. This causes Mateo to create his nemesis, Malacopa, who crashes their presentation ruining his life.
*
Malacopa (2018) 4/10*
1h 23min | Comedy | 17 August 2018 (Mexico)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A dark and mysterious crime thriller with awesome location and good cinemaphotography. 

*Mist & the Maiden (2017) 6/10*
La niebla y la doncella (original title)
1h 44min | Thriller | 1 September 2017 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

"Post Tenebras Lux" is almost surreal visual masterpiece movie a stunningly photographed, good cinemaphotography psychological portrait of a family and their place within the sublime.


*Post Tenebras Lux (2012) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 55min | Drama | 23 November 2012 (Mexico)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A disgusting movie with a mysterious wolf sparks a drastic change within Ania as she attempts to make sense of her own sexuality and place amongst the natural world.

*Wild (2016) 5/10*
1h 37min | Drama | 14 April 2016 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 9, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A good thriller from Belgium with a surprisingly strong political message. There are anti-heroes and corrupt characters in abundance. The story is good and even a little clever, 

*Dode Hoek (2017) 6/10*
1h 45min | Action, Crime, Drama | 25 January 2017 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2018)

Based on the true events, I, TONYA is a darkly comedic tale of American figure skater, Tonya Harding, and one of the most sensational scandals in sports history.


*I, Tonya (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 2h | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 19 January 2018 (USA


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A pair of world-weary, middle-aged dreamers behaves like horny adolescents in Swiss director Rolando Colla’s latest romantic reverie, with predictably messy results. 


*7 Days (2016) 5/10*
7 Giorni (original title)
1h 36min | Drama | 24 August 2017 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A young woman named Ciao Ciao who visits her parents in rural Yunnan province after having lived the big city life in Canton. 


*Ciao Ciao (2017) 4/10*
1h 30min | Comedy, Drama | 6 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Interchange was a fantasy-noir with a very interesting concept but had to deliver difficulties. 


*Interchange (2016) 5/10*
1h 42min | Fantasy, Thriller | 1 December 2016 (Malaysia)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Golden Years is similarly spry, a World War I-set tale of love, war, cross-dressing and murder told with little of the stuffiness or preciousness we've come to expect from period dramas based on true stories.

*Golden Years (2017) 6/10*
Nos années folles (original title)
1h 43min | Drama | 13 September 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2018)

Russian director Andrei Zvyagintsev being a fame of  "*The Return"*, "*Leviathan* "...  now comes with another masterpiece in this apocalyptic study of a failed marriage and the subsequent disappearance of a child.


*Loveless (2017) 6.5/10*
Nelyubov (original title)
R | 2h 7min | Drama | 1 June 2017 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2018)

Inspired by real events, Strangled is a  stylishly grim period thriller from Hungarian writer-director Arpad Sopsits. 

*Strangled (2016) 6.8/10*
A martfüi rém (original title)
2h 1min | Crime, Thriller | 10 November 2016 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2018)

A waitress and singer struggle to recover from the death of her boyfriend. Daniela Vega did a good job.

*A Fantastic Woman (2017) 5/10*
Una Mujer Fantástica (original title)
R | 1h 44min | Drama | 2 February 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2018)

Hostages is a historical drama retelling the 1983 hijacking of a Georgian plane while en route from Tbilisi to Leningrad. The film engages the audience with a linear narrative to arrive at a tragic destination. 

*Hostages (2017) 5/10*
1h 43min | Crime, Drama | 20 April 2017 (Georgia)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2018)

The story based on post-war dark period drama in Catalonia, impressively driven by a series of fine central performances.

*Black Bread (2010) 6/10*
Pa negre (original title)
Unrated | 1h 48min | Crime, Drama | 15 October 2010 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2018)

Set in the mid-1990s in Singapore, ILOILO chronicles the relationship between a family and their maid from Ilo Ilo, a province in the Philippines.


*Ilo Ilo (2013) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 39min | Drama | 29 August 2013 (Singapore)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2018)

MOST BEAUTIFUL ISLAND is a psychological thriller examining the plight of undocumented female immigrants hoping to make a life in New York.

*Most Beautiful Island (2017) 4/10*
1h 20min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 3 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2018)

Screenwriter Sergio G. Sanchez being a fame of 'The Orphanage,' 'The Impossible'.... makes his feature directing debut with an excellent period-piece slow-burn, atmospheric ghost story. 



*The Secret of Marrowbone (2017) 6.5/10*
Marrowbone (original title)
1h 50min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 13 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## billubakra (Mar 19, 2018)

How many movies do you watch in a day?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> How many movies do you watch in a day?



Haha....Try to watch whenever free


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2018)

A Poor script, Grinding the same story, again and again, full of fighting scenes without any reason.


*Kickboxer: Retaliation (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 50min | Action, Drama | 1 February 2018 (Singapore)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2018)

“Wonderstruck” is the adventures of two kids run away to New York City, 50 years apart, Relationships between two kids from two eras should be important in a story, but to make it a device feels like a cheat and not a very good one either.

*Wonderstruck (2017) 5/10*
PG | 1h 56min | Drama, Family, Mystery | 20 October 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2018)

This franchise not good enough to watch, without tense and thrill. But visually good treat and solid acting other than nothing else.


*Star Wars: The Last Jedi (2017) 5.5/10*
Star Wars: Episode VIII - The Last Jedi (original title)
PG-13 | 2h 32min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 15 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2018)

Again serial killer movie without a single frame seriously.

*Hangman (2017) 4/10*
R | 1h 38min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 24 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2018)

Again Jumanji reboot with same old traps and puzzles. To survive, they’ll play as characters from the game.

*Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle (2017) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 59min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 20 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2018)

Spanish soldiers battle indigenous tribes and their own brutal natures as they search for a legendary city built of gold.


*Gold (2017) 6/10*
Oro (original title)
R | 1h 43min | Adventure, Drama, History | 1 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2018)

Het Tweede Gelaat is slow burn detective + serial killer movie. The two excellent inspectors (_Vincke & Verstuyft_ ) come under great pressure track down the serial killer.

*Control (2017) 6.5/10*
Het Tweede Gelaat (original title)
2h 7min | Action, Crime, Drama | 25 October 2017 (Belgium


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridley Scott’s comes with true events of  1980's kidnap thriller... “All the Money in the World” is slow burn thriller well narrated, all cast performed well.

*All the Money in the World (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 12min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 25 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2018)

A slick, entertaining, and engaging action drama with a good performance by Taraji P. Henson.

*Proud Mary (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 29min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 12 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2018)

Where did you watch Jumanji 2 days back?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Where did you watch Jumanji 2 days back?



Via...Downloaded....!!!


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2018)

This is first franchise movie (Vincke & Verstuyft ).
This movie is based on the novel The Alzheimer Case by the Belgian writer Jef Geeraerts with well played two characters (Vincke & Verstuyft ).  
The best two detective teams of the Antwerp police force resolve the disappearance of a top official and the murder of two prostitutes with good twist till the end.

*The Memory of a Killer (2003) 6.5/10*
De zaak Alzheimer (original title)
R | 2h 3min | Action, Crime, Drama | 26 September 2005 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2018)

A bit slow movie its pure family drama about Father's role. How he struggled and resolve his daughter problem.

*Graduation (2016) 5/10*
Bacalaureat (original title) 
R | 2h 8min | Crime, Drama | 20 May 2016 (Romania)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2018)

Olivia Newman’s “First Match,” is the story of a sports drama, a teenager girl fending off the pressure to brawl in an illegal boxing ring, makes horrors look beautiful.


*First Match (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 42min | Drama | 30 March 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2018)

BASED ON TRUE EVENTS, AN UNTOLD STORY OF A TAXI DRIVER

A true events-based political drama set against the bloody backdrop of South Korea's 1980 Guangju Democratic Uprising. Kang-ho Song does the good performance entire film.

*A Taxi Driver (2017) 7/10*
Taeksi woonjunsa (original title) 
Not Rated | 2h 17min | Action, Drama, History | 11 August 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Beauty and the Dogs is a work of masterful direction, the entire film is composed of one-night long-takes, each one full of movement and chaos.


*Beauty and the Dogs (2017) 6.5/10*
Aala Kaf Ifrit (original title)
1h 40min | Crime, Drama | 18 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

"Such is Life in the Tropics" is structured as a classical tragedy of Two families dispute a land with a land dealer with ambition, corruption, betrayal, tangles and everything that entails the pursuit of power and money in a society; all within the flavors of an overwhelming tropical city.

*Sin Muertos no hay Carnaval (2016) 5.5/10*
1h 40min | Thriller | 2 September 2016 (Ecuador)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

An odyssey based on true events the three children from a Tibetan village set out with their older companion Sonam for Shenzhen in Southern China. 


*Tian Lai Meng Xiang (2017) 6.5/10*
1h 24min | Drama, Family | 26 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

The film is about turning into an anti-hero and discovering the beauties of life with the rebellion of an unfortunate being who is a wacky man.

*Yasamak Güzel Sey (2017) 5/10*
Comedy | 14 April 2017 (Turkey)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A private detective engages in a sexually-charged relationship with a real estate broker.

*The Sixth Time (2017)** 4/10*
Kuudes kerta (original title)
1h 49min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 6 January 2017 (Finland)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2018)

Based on a true story of Molly Bloom.This movie move with a great plot and speedy dialogue line with a lot of interesting sub-plots. Excellent performances by Jessica Chastain. 

*Molly's Game (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 20min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 5 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2018)

The Housemaid is an effective mild romance that skews into horror at the right times. But some scary scenes make no sense lookalike b-grade end with some twist.

*The Housemaid (2016) 4.5/10*
Cô Haû Gaí (original title)
1h 45min | Horror, Romance | 16 September 2016 (Vietnam)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2018)

Liam Neeson continues his travel after the flight (Non-Stop -2014)... This time continue his travel in Train as a Commuter to solve the crime with some twist and little action scenes without any tense. Next, he may travel by Bus...Let's see...!!!
*

The Commuter (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 45min | Action, Crime, Drama | 12 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2018)

This movie is based on Rwandan genocide in 1994.  The film is mostly about the two women coping with the events and adapting to life with survivor's guilt.

*Birds Are Singing in Kigali (2017) 5/10*
Ptaki spiewaja w Kigali (original title)
1h 53min | Drama | 22 September 2017 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2018)

THE DECLASSIFIED TRUE STORY OF THE HORSE SOLDIERS

Based on true events after 9/11 U.S. troops sent into Afghanistan for an extremely dangerous mission. A good action packed with some strategy action movies.

*12 Strong (2018) 7/10*
R | 2h 10min | Action, Drama, History | 19 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2018)

Birdshot is a slow paced mystery thriller with two parallel narratives story end with turmoil. This film grapples with several ideas, particularly the corruption of the justice system affecting rural life. 

*Birdshot (2016) 6.5/10*
1h 56min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 6 July 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2018)

An average story with great casing by John Hawkes. 

*Small Town Crime (2017)  6/10*
R | 1h 31min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 19 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2018)

Lynne Ramsay is a fame of her last film "We Need to Talk About Kevin ". Now she comes with an incredibly unique cinematic style change scene in few seconds past and present. If not tracked will miss some notes and essence of this movie.

*You Were Never Really Here (2017) 6.8/10*
R | 1h 30min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 6 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2018)

A maverick director Israel Adrian Caetano returning from the darkness of 2002’s A Red Bear. A good atmospheric slow-burn suspense and perfectly calibrated thriller and well-written plot very clever direction. 

*The Lost Brother (2017) 7/10*
El otro hermano (original title)
1h 52min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 1 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2018)

A below average movie.

*Valley of Bones (2017) 3.5/10*
R | 1h 30min | Crime, Thriller, Western | 1 September 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

Another sequel from Maze franchise as usual poor plot same and different kind action sequences not impressed.


*Maze Runner: The Death Cure (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 21min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 26 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017
*
Another outstanding performance by Robert Pattinson after Twilight Saga.

*Good Time (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 41min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 25 August 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Another gangster comedy thriller.

*Nuts (2016) 5/10*
1h 44min | Action, Comedy, Drama | 12 December 2016 (United Arab Emirates)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

An impressive first feature film Govinda Van Maele's dark secrets of a German drifter. A slow burn mystery thriller makes tense till the end.

*Gutland (2017) 6/10*
1h 47min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 3 May 2018 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Five old girlfriends meet each other for a weekend get-together in Southern France, to catch together in a relaxed atmosphere. But when at intruder interrupts their getaway, the weekend threatens to spiral out of control.


*5 Frauen (2016) 6/10*
1h 38min | Drama, Thriller | 4 May 2017 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A good Icelandic countryside landscape, abandoned homes, and a series of people who vanish from without a trace. A sit tight movie till without any scary scenes.


*I Remember You (2017) 6.5/10*
Ég man þig (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 10 November 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2018)

A group of expert bank robbers plans to rob the Federal Reserve of LA, while a team of cops tries to track them down. It is an above-average cops-and-robbers heist film.


*Den of Thieves (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 20min | Action, Crime, Drama | 19 January 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 26, 2018)

Braven is a standard action thriller with the predictable scene and a week plot.

*Braven (2018) 5/10
R | 1h 34min | Action, Drama | 2 February 2018 (USA)*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2018)

Even though based on true events nothing scary very decent production. Lookalike drama.
*

Winchester (2018) 4/10*
PG-13 | 1h 39min | Biography, Fantasy, Horror | 2 February 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2018)

A good and top notch action choreography with a lot of fights. But the story makes dull.

*Re: Born (2016) 6/10*
1h 55min | Action, Crime, Drama | 24 September 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2018)

A romantic film with the perfect photogenic couple ( Alicia Vikander & James McAvoy) with good chemistry and mixed with mild twist and thrill.

*Submergence (2017) 6/10*
1h 52min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 13 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017
*
The struggle between two generations and its thin line between trust, friendship, and betrayal.

*
Home (2016) 5/10*
1h 43min | Drama | 11 January 2017 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

This film is about taking responsibility of assuaging guilt, whether the guilt is justified or not. Emotionally engaging, very well performed an all-star cast.

*No Date, No Signature (2017) 6.5/10*
No Date, No Sign (original title)
1h 44min | Drama | 14 February 2018 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

The capturing the pain of Europe’s immigration drama but the degradation of Greece amid the hustlers and the crazies.


*Amerika Square (2016) 6.5/10*
Plateia Amerikis (original title)
1h 26min | Drama | 23 March 2017 (Greece)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017
*
A poor North Korean fisherman finds himself an accidental defector and is groomed to be a spy by an ambitious South Korean military officer.

*The Net (2016) 6.5/10*
Geumul (original title)
1h 54min | Drama | 6 October 2016 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

An encounter with a mysterious wolf sparks a drastic change within Ania as she attempts to make sense of her own sexuality and place amongst the natural world. Somewhat disgusting movie.

*Wild (2016) 6/10*
1h 37min | Drama | 14 April 2016 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

Nothing new highly overrated. A simple and average story. A California high school student plans to escape from her family and a small town by going to college in New York.
*

Lady Bird (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Comedy, Drama | 1 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2018)

Flowers in the Attic is a drama based on a very popular 1980s pulp novel about a family whose children are locked in an attic by a scary mother and grandmother. 


*Flowers in the Attic (2014) 6/10*
TV-14 | 1h 26min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | TV Movie 18 January 2014


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2018)

The Strangers is a  slasher flick horrific movie without a story and dialogue. 

*The Strangers (2008) 5.8/10*
R | 1h 26min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 30 May 2008 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2018)

Heidi (2015) is the most recent film adaptation of the story created by Johanna Spyri in her classic 1880 children's book. Director Alain Gsponer did an awesome job. A wonderful location of Swiss and good cinemaphotography.

*Heidi (2015) 6.5/10*
1h 51min | Adventure, Family | 10 December 2015 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017
*
The Assassin is an incredibly intelligent and beautiful movie that relies upon the painterly tale of Tang dynasty intrigue is a magnificent blend of fleet-footed action dark magic and emotional realism.
*
The Assassin (2015)  6.5/10*
Cìkè Niè Yinniáng (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Action, Drama, History | 27 August 2015 (China)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Iranian Director Mohammad Rasoulof once again explores the means by which an authoritarian regime succeeds in silencing independent voices.

*A Man of Integrity (2017) 6/10*
Lerd (original title)
1h 57min | Drama, Thriller | 6 December 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Zaza Urushadze being a fame of international breakout with 2013’s “Tangerines,” for  Oscar nomination. 
This time comes with this drama about a priest whose rural posting is complicated by the local sexpot might better have been played as comedy.
*
The Confession (2017) 6.5/10*
1h 29min | Drama, Mystery | 27 October 2017 (Estonia)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

This is an interesting film, whose early-20th-century photography was thought to steal the soul of tribal peoples. This idea is parlayed into a vampiric metaphor within a detective thriller genre framework.

*Interchange (2016) 5.5/10
1h 42min | Fantasy, Thriller | 1 December 2016 (Malaysia)*


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Five old girlfriends meet once a year for a weekend get-together in Southern France, to catch up together in a relaxed atmosphere. But when an intruder interrupts their getaway, the weekend threatens to spiral out of control.

*5 Frauen (2016) 6/10*
1h 38min | Drama, Thriller | 4 May 2017 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

The film’s centerpiece is a compelling discussion on the nature of war with two Ukrainian soldiers

*Frost (2017) 6.5/10*
2h 12min | Drama | 18 August 2017 (Lithuania)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

An odyssey based on true events: Thupten, Droma and Kalsang, three children from a Tibetan village, set out with their older companion Sonam for Shenzhen in Southern China. They’re intending to perform as a band on TV. The special thing about their long and difficult journey is that none of them can see.

*Tian Lai Meng Xiang (2017) 6/10*
1h 24min | Drama, Family | 26 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A free and wild young woman has to come back from the big city to her village in the mountains.

*Ciao Ciao (2017) 6/10*
1h 30min | Comedy, Drama | 25 April 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

A decent tale of the Cold War involving a woman who is mysteriously allowed to leave East Germany ending up in a refugee camp in West Berlin. 

*West (2013) 6/10*
Westen (original title)
R | 1h 42min | Drama | 7 November 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Pure B-graded movie.

*Sex Cowboys (2016) 4/10*
1h 30min | Drama | 26 November 2016 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Inspired by a true story of Michalina Wislocka, the most famous and recognized sexologist of communist Poland, fights for the right to publish her book, which will change the sex life of Polish people forever.


*The Art of Loving. Story of Michalina Wislocka (2017) 5/10*
Sztuka kochania. Historia Michaliny Wislockiej (original title)
2h 1min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 27 January 2017 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Another Crap movie.

*Because I Love You (2017) 4/10*
Saranghagi Ttaemoone (original title)
1h 50min | Drama, Fantasy, Romance | 4 January 2017 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2018)

*Watched in CIFF 2017*

Lena is a 17-year old girl, experiencing her first love, secret night- time adventures, and magical mornings at the river in Bratislava. Her dream world is shattered after being raped by her math teacher. Lena must set out on a journey that is not simply about coming of age, but a struggle with herself. 

*Filthy (2017) 5.5/10*
Spina (original title)
1h 27min | Drama | 28 January 2017 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2018)

The third installment comes with as usual gimmick plot with Bunch of Characters, Bunch of action sequence you may watch without an eye blink. Nice CGI work well crated whole movie.

*Avengers: Infinity War (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 29min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 27 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/H5ekdoa.png

*i.imgur.com/PXPoYCy.png


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2018)

Will Update Movie review...Shortly


----------



## shreeux (Jun 27, 2018)

Lebanon director "Ziad Doueiri" comes with his fourth feature film is "The Insult".

The movie about the clash of ideas of Lebanese Christians and Palestinian Muslims turn into national wide attention. High emotional courtroom drama with several interesting twists and some more meaningful than others.


*The Insult (2017) 7/10*
L'insulte (original title)
R | 1h 52min | Drama, Thriller | 14 September 2017 (Lebanon)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 27, 2018)

Debuting French writer-director Coralie Fargeat goes the full grindhouse with flair, channeling a female gaze and a wicked sense of humor into a rape payback thriller that churns a river of blood.

*Revenge (2017)*
R | 1h 48min | Action, Horror, Thriller | 11 May 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2018)

Solid, fast-paced, intelligent thriller set in...BEIRUT, 1982: THE PARIS OF THE MIDDLE EAST WAS BURNING.
A former U. S. diplomat returns to service in order to save a former colleague in Beirut.

*Beirut (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 49min | Drama, Thriller | 11 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 28, 2018)

This film is based on the 1976 hijacking when 248 passengers of an Air France flight were taken hostage and forced to land in Uganda.


*7 Days in Entebbe (2018) 6.5/10*
Entebbe (original title)
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Crime, Drama, History | 16 March 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2018)

IF THEY HEAR YOU, THEY HUNT YOU.

The great idea John Krasinski's concept is good. An absolutely brilliant movie with a quality of execution. And ironically enough its biggest problem is sound. As usual Emily Blunt fit this role.

*A Quiet Place (2018) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 30min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 6 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Lebanon director "Ziad Doueiri" comes with his fourth feature film is "The Insult".
> 
> The movie about the clash of ideas of Lebanese Christians and Palestinian Muslims turn into national wide attention. High emotional courtroom drama with several interesting twists and some more meaningful than others.
> 
> ...


Hi, how good is it?
Attempted to watch this thrice but was not sure. 
You rated it 7, is it really courtroom drama?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2018)

It's Melo-Drama thriller with charismatic way, A story about Janina Duszejko, an elderly woman, who lives alone in the Klodzko Valley where a series of mysterious crimes are committed. 

*Spoor (2017) 5.5/10*
Pokot (original title)
2h 8min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 24 February 2017 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Hi, how good is it?
> Attempted to watch this thrice but was not sure.
> You rated it 7, is it really courtroom drama?



Yes...It's worth to watch...Not fully most of the scenes courtroom....!!!

If you like CourtRoom....Try this...*The Client (2011)*


----------



## Balabala (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi shreeux,
I know it's your thread,can I also post about the movies I had watched/liked?,
Thanks


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2018)

Balabala said:


> Hi shreeux,
> I know it's your thread,can I also post about the movies I had watched/liked?,
> Thanks



I had separated from this thread by Moderator...*Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions**.*

So you may post there...Its useful for everyone...!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2018)

It's bleak farm tale themes family thriller...After her father dies, a young woman returns to her Yorkshire village for the first time in 15 years to claim the family farm she believes is hers.

*Dark River (2017) 4/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 29 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2018)

A GANGSTER. A PRINCESS. THE TRUE STORY OF A MOST UNLIKELY LOVE AFFAIR.

Again it's another franchise of chronicles of rise and fall of the world’s most feared drug lord Pablo Escobar and his volatile love affair with Colombia’s most famous journalist Virginia Vallejo throughout a reign of terror that tore a country apart.

*Loving Pablo (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 3min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 15 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

The story of a set of incidents that all converge one evening at 11:14pm. The story follows the chain of events of five different characters and five different storylines that all converge to tell the story of murder and deceit. But finally poor execution without tense.


*11:14 (2003) 3.5/10*
R | 1h 26min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 20 August 2004 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

An Erotic thriller with the simple story populated with elements.

*Blood Orange (2016) 4/10*
1h 25min | Thriller | 29 April 2016 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

Alec Baldwin and Demi Moore generate genuine heat and chemistry together, it's great to see the two stars reunited in a good romantic drama. 

*Blind (2017) 5/10*
R | 1h 38min | Drama, Romance | 24 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

BOYKA IS BACK!
In the fourth installment of the fighting franchise, Boyka is shooting for the big leagues when an accidental death in the ring makes him question everything he stands for.

*Boyka: Undisputed (2016) 5/10*
Boyka: Undisputed IV (original title)
R | 1h 26min | Action, Crime, Drama | Video 27 July 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

Mateo is a Colombian movie about gangsters in the jungle maintaining their control of the area by imposing on teenage boys early on.


*Mateo (2014) 5/10*
R | 1h 26min | Drama | 13 July 2014 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2018)

After accidentally killing a bearded goat with their father’s pick-up truck, two incompatible siblings in their teenage years, embark on a journey of reconciliation.

*Bad Lucky Goat (2017) 5/10*
1h 16min | Comedy, Drama | 10 March 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

A film developed together with children, their visions of the world – Pure Crap
*
"The Magic of Children“ / "Kinderzauber"  1/10*
a film by Ruth Rieser
fiction, 71min , A 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Labyrinthus is a moderate adventure movie that stands for children. There’s a game being played that has serious consequences in the real world a la Jumanji and Zathura.


*Labyrinthus (2014) 4/10*
1h 39min | Adventure, Family, Sci-Fi | 2 July 2014 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Bulgarian filmmaker Maya Vitkova’s feature debut, Viktoria, is an impressive display of stylistic control and directorial vision, each scene making long shot also running 155 minutes need more patience to sit tight. A final conclusion is Avoid.

*Viktoria (2014) 4/10*
Not Rated | 2h 35min | Drama, Family | 18 December 2015 (Bulgaria)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Its Czech's family comedy-drama darker and deeper and funnier most part of the scene in a natural way.

*Tiger Theory (2016) 5/10*
Teorie tygra (original title)
1h 47min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 31 March 2016 (Czech Republic)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

A soldier who has lost his legs in Afghanistan meets, in the hospital where he is treated, A women who intend to help him walk through the dance. They develop a special bond and a mutual affection.

*Walk with Me (2016) 5/10*
De standhaftige (original title)
1h 45min | Drama, Romance, War | 7 April 2016 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018
*
An old racist man and 16-year young boy to find reach his own destination.
*
Unexpected Journey (2017) 4/10*
Saattokeikka (original title)
1h 18min | Comedy | 10 March 2017 (Finland)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Based on the famous play "Wedding of blood" (Blood Wedding) by Federico García Lorca, The bride tells the story of a passionate love triangle.

*The Bride (2015) 5/10*
La novia (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 36min | Drama | 5 August 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

An upright female judge discovers she's pregnant by a criminal who is charged with assault.

*9-Month Stretch (2013) 4/10*
9 mois ferme (original title)
1h 22min | Comedy | 16 October 2013 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Slow narrative, not nearly as captivating as the original story, accompanied by some not so great acting performances.

*De brief voor de koning (2008) 4/10*
1h 50min | Adventure | 16 July 2008 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

This is the chronicle of their relationship that reveals the portrait of their generation with sarcastic humour and sincerity.

*Kissing? (2016) 1/10*
1h 17min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 19 October 2017 (Greece)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018
*
A female schoolteacher begins an ill-starred affair with one of her male students in this contemporary drama from the small Baltic state of Latvia. 
*
Izlaiduma gads (2014) 2/10*
1h 48min | Drama | 10 October 2014 (Latvia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

Inspired by true events...Charismatic newcomer Lina El Arabi transcends the stereotyped material of “A Wedding,” which plays like just another cautionary tale about Muslim honor killings.

*A Wedding (2016) 5/10*
Noces (original title)
1h 38min | Drama | 22 February 2017 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

This is the Slovakian Florida Project in many ways: the girl's unparental mother, themes of escapism, even down to the fantastical ending.

*Piata lod (2017) 4.5/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Family | 16 March 2017 (Slovakia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

The family of Ana Luisa meets at home to celebrate her father’s birthday. As the guests sit around the table they will share memories of the past,  where we are in a tender comedy about remembering the past and the good things in life...but then they decided to do some kind of weird sci-fi introduction in the movie and it all falls flat and feeling like a big pile of shit...!
*
A Mãe é que Sabe (2016) 4/10*
Comedy, Drama, Sci-Fi | 8 December 2016 (Portugal)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

An effectively create a powerful mystery-drama involving a family in a small village. Its twists and turns kept me interested throughout, the score is tense and the final shot is a miserable coming of age moment.

*Boy on the Bridge (2016) 6/10*
To agóri sti géfyra (original title)
1h 25min | Drama | 11 May 2017 (Cyprus)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

The plot is bit jumpy and is wondering around cliches and never reaches the climax. Roman Baskin acting is just awesome though.

*Minu näoga onu (2017) 4/10*
Comedy, Drama | 21 September 2017 (Estonia)


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Alec Baldwin and Demi Moore generate genuine heat and chemistry together, it's great to see the two stars reunited in a good romantic drama.
> 
> *Blind (2017) 5/10*
> R | 1h 38min | Drama, Romance | 24 August 2017


For some reason, I am interested in watching this. Mostly because of the casting.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> For some reason, I am interested in watching this. Mostly because of the casting.



Yes, Both are well Performed.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

A director who has recently returned to his hometown make theatre play with Six men & one woman get caught for it as the opportunity of a lifetime.

*Cowboys (2013) 3/10*
Kauboji (original title)
1h 47min | Comedy, Drama | 10 October 2013 (Croatia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018*

A well solid and slow-paced heartfelt road trip family drama about three Iraqi Kurdish siblings raised in Berlin who must take on huge risks to fulfill their mother's last request. 

*House Without Roof (2016) 6/10*
Haus Ohne Dach (original title)
1h 57min | Drama | 31 August 2017 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2018)

*Watched in European Union Film Festival 2018
*
Another road trip drama, Two lost souls set out on a trip together.
*
When You Wake Up (2014) 5/10*
Pakeliui (original title)
1h 40min | Drama, Family | 21 November 2014 (Lithuania)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2018)

From Sebastián Lelio, the director of the Academy Award-winning A Fantastic Woman, After long back woman return to her Orthodox Jewish community family for father burial, to meet childhood friend and their passions reignite as they explore the boundaries of faith and sexuality. A slow paced movie Rachel Weisz & Rachel McAdams are well performed.

*Disobedience (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 54min | Drama, Romance | 27 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey @shreeux, can you please share some other details of the experience once it is over, like any interactions with filmmakers or such


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Hey @shreeux, can you please share some other details of the experience once it is over, like any interactions with filmmakers or such



N0t understand...What other details?

I am still audience only...Never met any filmmakers.

Feel free to ask any query here or PM.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2018)

they just show the movies? no introduction or talk or discussion or anything like that?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2018)

Anorion said:


> they just show the movies? no introduction or talk or discussion or anything like that?



Yeah...Only in Film Festival Embassy Ambassador will come and talk. 

In Chennai International Film Festival (CIFF) some Director will come and talk.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2018)

Based on the bestselling novel by Donato Carrisi, A gripping and chilling thriller that brings us to a hazy mountain village for the sudden disappearance of the fifteen-year-old girl. More confusing plot many twists till the end. Jean Reno shows some scenes but Toni Servillo did a good job for the entire movie.

*The Girl In The Fog (2017) 7/10*
La ragazza nella nebbia (original title) 
2h 8min | Crime, Thriller | 26 October 2017 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2018)

A religious movie to create and maintain investigate suspense thriller on a theme in impressive ways, making his drama feel bigger than life yet keeping things focused on a handful of key characters. The director to focus on the ever-fluctuating area between belief and doubt, truth, and lies. As usual Vincent Lindon did a good job.

*The Apparition (2018) 6/10*
L'apparition (original title)
2h 24min | Drama | 14 February 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2018)

Its gay movie in between a bittersweet love story in between a 40-year-old writer and a young literature student.

*Sorry Angel (2018) 3/10*
Plaire, aimer et courir vite (original title)
2h 12min | Drama, Romance | 10 May 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2018)

A.B. Shawky's first feature film, the only debut in Cannes 2018 competition. 
A road trip movie with, An Egyptian leper and his young orphan friend journey to the south search his family with an emotional core, a heartwarming performance with naturalistic style. 

*Yomeddine (2018) 6/10*
1h 37min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 9 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2018)

Its pure family drama nothing impressed...To need more patience to sit tight.


*There Is No Place Like Home (2018) 4/10*
A casa tutti bene (original title)
1h 45min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 14 February 2018 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2018)

A sexually frustrated young Syrian woman comes of age just as her country slides into civil war. Performances are brilliant, but the script is so lacking structural momentum and that inhibits their emotional range.

*My Favorite Fabric (2018) 3/10*
Mon tissu préféré (original title)
1h 36min | Drama | 18 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2018)

Polish crime drama following an undercover agent who poses as a prostitute in order to infiltrate the mafia. The further in she goes, the closer she gets to the mafia boss, his daughter, and other key figures within the organization. There's so many twists and turns throughout the movie with more violence. Some scenes well-shot with some excellent camera work.

*Women of Mafia (2018) 5.5/10*
Kobiety mafii (original title)
2h 18min | Action, Crime, Drama | 22 February 2018 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2018)

Gachi-Boshi is a drama focusing on the life of Hamajima, a former professional baseball player dismissed from his team. After being thrown into an abyss of anguish, he is trying to start over as a professional cyclist after becoming separated from his family due to gambling, debt and infidelity. This movie shows how this middle-aged loser makes a fresh start, suffering, struggling and trying to crawl out of the depths of despair. There is an interesting contrast between the characters in the movie: promising teenaged students of the cycling school and the middle-aged Hamajima, who fights to overcome his frustrations.


*Riding Uphill (2018) 5/10*
Gachi-Boshi (original title)
1h 46min | Drama, Sport


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2018)

Based on the true life experience of Billy Moore who survived his Thai prison ordeal by becoming a Muay Thai boxing champion. An aggressive well-crafted survival drama in prison with brutal killing bit bloody disturbing and devastating movie.

*A Prayer Before Dawn (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 56min | Action, Biography, Crime


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2018)

A light comedy about an exasperated everyman just trying to save his dog. From start to end there is no lag in the movie.

*Smuggling Hendrix (2018) 6.5/10*
Comedy, Drama | 20 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2018)

A strong biography movie that gains from focusing on the relationship between father and son, and making that the true core of this absorbing story instead of Gonzaga's early life and rise to fame.


*Gonzaga: From Father to Son (2012) 6/10*
Gonzaga: De Pai pra Filho (original title)
2h | Biography, Drama, Music | 26 October 2012 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2018)

Another light comedy movie not felt bad.

*Romeo & Juliet ...Get Married (2005) 5.5/10*
O Casamento de Romeu e Julieta (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 30min | Comedy, Romance | 18 March 2005 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2018)

*Watched in CHENNAI INTERNATIONAL QUEER FILM FESTIVAL*


The acceptance of LGBT community is one of the most talked about issues in today’s world. And in a country like India where people are much more conservative of talking about sex and sexuality, the Tamil movie “My Son Is Gay” is a bold statement with some powerful messages about acceptance, tolerance, and the right of marginalized people to live with dignity in the mainstream of society. Anupama Kumar performed well.

*My Son Is Gay  6/10*
2h 35min | Drama, Family, Musical


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2018)

*Watched in CHENNAI INTERNATIONAL QUEER FILM FESTIVAL

*
Paths manage to get the essence of humanity pretty accurately but stumble when tries to get the audience to care for its characters.

*
Paths (2017) 4/10*
Ein Weg (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 47min | Drama | 11 January 2018 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2018)

*Watched in CHENNAI INTERNATIONAL QUEER FILM FESTIVAL*

A girl who ran away from home returns years later as a man and confronts his childhood sweetheart and his village.
*
Irattajeevitham (2018) 5/10

*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2018)

This movie has been banned in its origin country, Kenya. 
Even though poot poor plot story's telling is simplicity and directness are a big part of its charm. Wanuri Kahiu's tender tale of first lesbian love is modest, flawed and valuable.

*Rafiki (2018) 5/10*
1h 23min | Drama | 26 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2018)

The young paramedics struggle to maintain their humanity under life-or-death work pressures. Boris Khlebnikov's neat work researching the lives of real Russian health professionals. 

*Arrhythmia (2017) 6/10*
Aritmiya (original title)
1h 56min | Drama | 12 October 2017 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2018)

Coco has no idea what to do with her life until she discovers her mother is terminally ill. She wholeheartedly embraces this new purpose in life and moves in with her mother to take care of her, ignoring their distant relationship, as well as her mother’s desire to die alone.
*

Dorst (2018) 4/10*
1h 35min | Comedy, Drama | 15 March 2018 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2018)

It's not a film about abuse, is a movie about virtual lynching. The impartiality of its filmmakers is purposeful and is what deliberately causes us the feeling of being left in the dark. 
The same resemble movie of *The Hunt (2012).*

*Liquid Truth (2017) 4.5/10*
Aos Teus Olhos (original title)
1h 27min | Drama | 12 April 2018 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2018)

A 15-year-old transgender girl from Belgium starts training to become a ballerina. A debut feature film from Flemish director Lukas Dhont, in a completely natural mix of Dutch and French, looks terrific, is not afraid to tackle a number of difficult subjects and features a star-making performance from acting and dancing talent Victor Polster. 
*

Girl (2018) 5/10*
1h 45min | Drama | 17 October 2018 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2018)

Based on true events...The first all-female soccer team in France, which started as a provocation but became a revolution.


*Let the Girls Play (2018) 4.5/10*
Comme des garçons (original title)
1h 30min | Comedy | 25 April 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2018)

As usual same old gangster story with drug dealing. Directors (Adil El Arbi, Bilall Fallah) make this film is very stylized, Cinematography was cooled, Soundtrack was awesome, Start with a lazy end with more twist and the good end.

*Gangsta (2018) 6/10*
Patser (original title)
2h 5min | Crime | 24 January 2018 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2018)

Brothers is a very catchy film that makes the emotions of the family who are left behind with many questions well perceptible. However, as soon as the two brothers have traveled to Syria to retrieve their lost brother end with turmoil.


*Brothers (2017) 7/10*
Broeders (original title)
1h 33min | Drama | 15 February 2018 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2018)

This is the true coming of age story of four boys attending an Orthodox theological school in a small Romanian town in the mid-‘90s. Seraphim is the nickname given to the students attending the theological school.
*
One Step Behind the Seraphim (2017) 6.8/10*
2h 30min | Drama | 22 September 2017 (Romania)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2018)

The first feature film from Belgian director Samuel Tilman, A confused compact psychological thriller that strikes a chord with us all by asking a  simple question, where does belief end and doubt begin?


*The Benefit of the Doubt (2017) 4.5/10*
Une part d'ombre (original title)
Thriller | 7 March 2018 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2018)

The movie about social criticism and realism with  Christianity can be handled heavily, the lead role not make any sense, all cast make shouting like a hell till the end.


*The Student (2016) 4/10*
(M)uchenik (original title)
Unrated | 1h 58min | Drama | 21 April 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2018)

A story of a 13th century legendary battle with seventeen warriors defends the land against an army. Compare to 300 and Red Cliff its average film.


*Furious (2017) 5/10*
Legenda o Kolovrate (original title)
1h 47min | Action, History | 30 November 2017 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2018)

Our Struggles is again a film about fatherhood drama, The two children who are suddenly abandoned by his wife and has to try and keep the household going by himself. Again a serious drama that’s both intense and life-like, this is another solid work from Guillaume Senez


*Our Struggles (2018) 5/10*
Nos batailles (original title)
1h 38min | Drama | 3 October 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2018)

In this movie, a small object confronts the relationship between maker and subject. But slow paced drama with good cinemaphotography.  
*
An Impossibly Small Object (2018) 3.5/10*
1h 40min | Drama, Fantasy | 27 April 2018 (Taiwan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2018)

The German film directed by Philipp Kadelbach in 2015. It is based on the novel of the same name by Bruno Apitz, which was published in 1958 by the East German Publishing house. It was created for television, it is the third film version of the literary text. The film takes place in the years 1944 and 1945 towards the end of World War II in the Buchenwald concentration camp.


*Naked Among Wolves (2015) 6.8/10*
Nackt unter Wölfen (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Drama, History, War | TV Movie 1 April 2015


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2018)

Adapted from two popular books by Dirk Bracke, The movie about life gang culture in the cities poorer districts, concentrating on the conflict between Moroccan and black African teenagers. The cause of the tension is a love story between young Marwan and Marvela, a relationship forbidden because of their conflicting backgrounds.


*Black (2015) 7/10*
1h 35min | Action, Crime, Drama | 11 November 2015 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 9, 2018)

A crime drama movie with a poor script and less dialogue no tense and thrill. 

*Siberia (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 44min | Crime, Romance, Thriller | 13 July 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2018)

A sensual, gorgeously filmed psychological thriller roots enigmatic affair suspended somewhere between the past and present, full of sensuality and at the service of a sumptuous and dazzling representation of the city of Naples.


*Naples in Veils (2017) 6/10*
Napoli velata (original title)
1h 53min | Thriller | 28 December 2017 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2018)

Last Seen in Idaho is a well-balanced, crime-thriller with shocking visions of her future murder has a straightforward plot with the expected number of twists and it includes strong, believable, even relatable lead characters who are portrayed with an acceptable level of competence. 

*Last Seen in Idaho (2018) 4.8/10*
1h 49min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage is a monster entertainment movie based upon a flimsy premise of an arcade game. Dwayne Johnson fits another formulaic blockbuster fun and action-packed film.

*Rampage (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 13 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2018)

Rewoke of old love kindled between two divorced sixty-year-olds, the consequences for the family is both radical and absurd. Take away all the soap-like worries around the family and we get to see a wonderful interaction between two people who can not live with, but actually cannot live without, each other.

*Love Revisited (2017) 4/10*
Oude Liefde (original title)
1h 39min | Drama | 2 November 2017 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2018)

Its Majid Majidi's films for their heartwarming, greatly acted and even aesthetically pleasing attributes for being the familial and whimsical melodrama from Iran.

*The Song of Sparrows (2008) 7/10*
Avaze gonjeshk-ha (original title)
PG | 1h 36min | Drama, Family | 1 October 2008 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2018)

Majid Majidi's very touching drama in "Baran". A discovered a wonderful cast of players to bring this gentle allegory to life. The love story of a lazy Iranian boy and a poor young Afghan girl skillfully binds together the broad social theme of refugees with Majidi's vision of the spiritual purity that is attainable through selfless love.


*Baran (2001) 7/10*
PG | 1h 34min | Drama, Romance | 10 October 2001 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2018)

Its Majid Majidi's films the story revolves around a blind boy and his father shamed and burdened by his son blindness, A visually stunning and emotionally wrenching into the deeply moving portrayal of the hopes and desolation of childhood.

*The Color of Paradise (1999) 7/10*
Rang-e khoda (original title)
PG | 1h 30min | Drama, Family | 7 September 2000


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2018)

Its Majid Majidi's film...A proud 14-year-old boy struggles to come to grips with his mother's new husband in this moving Iranian drama.


*The Father (1996) 7/10*
Pedar (original title)
1h 31min | Drama | 1996 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2018)

Great drama is breathtakingly realistic and unforgettable perform of Brooklynn Prince.

*The Florida Project (2017) 7.5/10*
R | 1h 51min | Drama | 10 November 2017 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2018)

A group of friends – musicians, ex-musicians and their companions – gather in an old house reunite to scatter the ashes of their deceased lead singer.

*Kleine IJstijd (2017) 3.5/10*
1h 21min | Comedy, Drama | 19 October 2017 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2018)

WHILE THE WORLD WAS FALLING APART, THEY WERE FALLING IN LOVE.

Muslim Prince Ali and Georgian aristocrat Nino have grown up in the Russian province of Azerbaijan. Their tragic love story sees the outbreak of the First World War and the world’s struggle for Baku’s oil. Ultimately they must choose to fight for their country’s independence or for each other.

*Ali and Nino (2016) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 40min | Drama, Romance, War | 6 October 2016 (Azerbaijan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2018)

When a successful surgeon discovers he has the same rare neurological disease as his invalid father, he elects to enter a secret assisted suicide group, which operates under one rule: if you want to die, you must help someone die first. 

*The Chain 4/10*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2018)

Despite the recent divorce, Marko is hardly ever alone. Family, co-workers, and neighborhood all on his side except his beloved daughter, who’s with her mother. Determined to fight for more time with her, he discovers she can be the source of both his greatest joy and his misery. 


*All Alone (2018) 3.5/10*
Sam samcat (original title)
1h 28min | Drama | 11 August 2018 (Bosnia and Herzegovina)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2018)

Based on the novel "Kirakira Megane" by Akio Morisawa. A very slow paced love story without any sense.

*Lenses on Her Heart (2018) 3/10*
Kirakira megane (original title)
Comedy | 7 September 2018 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2018)

The movie about three kids journey like the road trip in their eagerness to swim in the lake without any adventurous struggle. A very slow paced without any core content of the movie. Location and Cinemaphotography were good.

*Benim Küçük Sözlerim (2018) 3/10*
1h 11min | Drama, Family | 13 April 2018 (Turkey)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2018)

A fresh, spontaneous and realistic coming of age that portrays three teenagers of today and their relationship with dating app, chat, and various social networks. Accompanied only by a skipper, the three of them sail along the Croatian coast at the start of a new stage in their lives.

*Likemeback (2018) 3.5/10*
1h 20min | Drama


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2018)

A deaf woman is stalked by a psychotic killer in her secluded home. The idea of a deaf girl trying to survive without being killed is a creative idea. 

*Hush (2016) 5/10*
R | 1h 21min | Horror, Thriller | 8 April 2016 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2018)

Maia, called ZEN, a rowdy yet solitary 16-year-old tomboy lives in a small village on top of the rough and beautiful Italian Apennines. She’s the only girl of the local ice hockey- team and she is constantly bullied by her teammates for her masculine attitude and exploring their inner desires and trying to understand their identity.


*Zen in the Ice Rift (2018) 4/10*
Zen sul ghiaccio sottile (original title)
1h 27min | Drama | 1 September 2018 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2018)

Based on true events. In 1918, Finland after the Civil War. The famous actor of the Workers’ Theatre, Parikka, is caught and sent to a prison camp where his remaining comrades languish on the verge of death.
Finally defies death by cracking jokes in front of the squad, getting a laugh out of the guards.

*Laugh or Die (2018) 5/10*
Suomen Hauskin Mies (original title)
1h 43min | Drama, History, War | 16 March 2018 (Finland)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2018)

Written and directed by Behrouz Shoeibi, the movie grabbed 10 nominations at the 36th edition of Fajr Film Festival in Iran and scored 2 Crystal Simorgh awards at the event.
The social drama features a different narrative on how people confront addiction and drug abuse.
A drug-addicted woman who thinks that her girl is dead but when finds out that she is alive and lives decides to take her back. To fight back with her ex-husband and his new wife.


*Axing (2018) 7/10*
Darkoob (original title)
1h 30min | Drama | 27 June 2018 (Iran)

_Nothing is more painful than being alone. You see your loved ones and you love them, but they all deny you. The doors are closed and you are alone. Loneliness is a swamp..._


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2018)

A good and well-narrated family drama with the plot around only an old couple who live in a big house. The old woman is suffering from amnesia and the old man is sick. They decide to spend the rest of their lives in an asylum. But Some fates force them to continue living. 
*
Life Again (2018) 6.5/10*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2018)

Trauma tells a love story within the bounds of an urban trip in Tehran. It is about different aspects of a mother's life with a thematic and amusing narrative.

*The Red Trauma (2017) 2/10*
Drama


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2018)

The story is a mixture of the hard hitting martial arts and revenge story. The action gets better and more hardcore as the film goes on. There are some scenes of CGI and wire work but it doesn't distract from the film.

*Monkey Twins (2016) 4/10*
Wanon Koo Fud (original title)
Action | 25 February 2016 (Thailand)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2018)

Deadpool battles the evil and powerful Cable and other bad guys to save a boy’s life.


*Deadpool 2 (2018) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 59min | Action, Adventure, Comedy | 18 May 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2018)

Director Dean Devlin, previously a screenwriter on Independence Day and the director of Geostorm. Another serial-killer horror flick with Cat-and-Mouse thriller movie till the end. Valet parking drivers develop a clever scam to burglarize the houses of rich customers. Things go smoothly until he robs the wrong customer turn into turmoil.


*Bad Samaritan (2018) 7/10*
R | 1h 50min | Horror, Thriller | 4 May 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2018)

Hereditary is a family-based horror flick with slow-burn psychological tragedy thriller with moody storytelling. 

*Hereditary (2018) 5/10*
R | 2h 7min | Drama, Horror, Mystery | 8 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2018)

I Am Vengeance is a man of few actions and even fewer words. He doesn't even have a name until about midway through the movie. He does have a goal, though: It's to avenge the deaths of a friend and the friend's parents, who were murdered by a gang of ex-Special Forces operatives who have taken over the drug trade in a small English town.

*I Am Vengeance (2018) 3/10*
Vengeance (original title)
R | 1h 32min | Action | 24 February 2018 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2018)

Steven Spielberg comes with a virtual adaptation of Ernest Cline’s best-selling novel. When the creator of a popular video game system dies, a virtual contest is created to compete for his fortune. The action is breathless and non-stop, both in the virtual reality and the reality in reality.

*Ready Player One (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 20min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 29 March 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2018)

BASED ON A TRUE STORY OF SURVIVAL AND HOPE

“The 12th Man” breathtaking action adventure tells an incredible true-life story of  Jan Baalsrud, the sole survivor of a thwarted Allied sabotage mission against the Nazis in occupied Norway. 


*The 12th Man (2017) 7.5/10*
Den 12. mann (original title)
2h 15min | Drama, History, Thriller | 4 May 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2018)

*Finland, BEHOLD, THY DAYLIGHT NOW IS DAWNING.*

The film follows Finnish army machine gun company in Continuation War against ..Soviet Union, 1941–1944. Based on Väinö Linna’s best-selling novel Tuntematon Sotilas (The Unknown Soldier) and the novel’s uncensored version, Sotaromaani (A War Novel).


*Unknown Soldier (2017) 7/10*
Tuntematon sotilas (original title)
2h 12min | Drama, War | 27 October 2017 (Finland)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2018)

Aban, a 45-year woman is a contractor who employs seasonal female workers to pick the orange gardens in North of Iran. As the only woman in such manly job, she’s winning a competitive tender for the largest orange garden in the region, however, her men rivals are not just sitting around and they start making obstructions for her contract.


*ORANGE DAYS (2018) 5/10*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2018)

Based on the novel of the same name by Cuban dirty realist Pedro Juan Gutierrez, A two-hour immersion in poverty, squalor, sex, violence, prostitution, and death that brings to sordid life.


*The King of Havana (2015) 6.5/10*
El rey de La Habana (original title)
2h 5min | Drama | 16 October 2015 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2018)

The third installment of the blockbuster fantasy series sees the return of the Monkey King (Aaron Kwok) in his most action-packed adventure yet! While continuing their epic journey to the West, the Monkey King and his companions are taken captive by the Queen of an all-female land, who believes them to be part of an ancient prophecy heralding the fall of her kingdom. Compare to previous this was average movie.


*The Monkey King 3 (2018) 5/10*
Xi you ji zhi nü er guo (original title)
1h 54min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 16 February 2018 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2018)

Is it not an unfamiliar story...A teenage girl undergoes a strange physical transformation in Lisa Bruhlmann’s coming of age story but this goes in a different direction, introducing elements of body horror and switching between naturalism and fantasy. 


*Blue My Mind (2017) 5/10*
1h 37min | Drama, Fantasy | 4 October 2018 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2018)

The feminist message is clear and sincere in Eva Husson’s ponderous women’s war movie, which focuses on a battalion of female Kurdish fighters in the front line of the fight against ISIS. 

*Girls of the Sun (2018) 7/10*
Les filles du soleil (original title)
1h 55min | Drama, War | 28 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2018)

Based on true events....This movie about a well-known top athlete, who evolves into a serial offender: The Swiss marathon runner Jonas Widmer is looking for a way to overcome his tragic past and as a result, becomes more and more entangled in an ominous double life.

*Midnight Runner (2018) 5/10*
Der Läufer (original title) 
1h 32min | Drama | August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2018)

A farming couple trying to live an ecologically pure and ethical life are stymied by nature and their own uncontainable inner forces in Bettina Oberli’s handle nice parallel between mankind’s inability to control the natural world and human fallibility when it comes to keeping emotions in check.


*The Wind Turns (2018) 5.5/10*
Le vent tourne (original title)
1h 28min | Drama | 26 September 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2018)

GENIUS STUDENTS WITH ONE MISSION… TURNING EXAM ANSWERS INTO MILLIONS
Lynn, a brilliant student, after helping her friends to get the grades they need, develops the idea of starting a much bigger exam-cheating business.


*Bad Genius (2017) 7.5/10*
Chalard games goeng (original title)
2h 10min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 3 May 2017 (Thailand)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2018)

YOU DON’T KNOW WHERE THE LINE IS UNTIL YOU CROSS IT
Lexington, Kentucky, 2004. Four young men attempt to execute one of the most audacious art heists in the history of the United States. 
Interviewing with the actual characters throughout the story gave it a very real and unique feel until the end.

*American Animals (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 56min | Crime, Drama | 14 August 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2018)

Another junk from Jurassic Park sequels...As usual new presentation with the different action sequences. A good CGI works and Cinemaphotography.

*Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom (2018) 5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 8min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 22 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2018)

The Mercy of the Jungle is a road movie that deals with wars in Congo through the eyes of two lost soldiers in the jungle by showcasing their struggle, weakness, and hope.
Sound and cinematography were good to feel like real jungle does the two leading roles performed well.

*The Mercy of the Jungle (2018) 6/10*
Drama | 8 September 2018 (Canada)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2018)

This Sequel good like the silent thriller with some action sequences. Benicio Del Toro & Josh Brolin did an awesome job.

*Sicario: Day of the Soldado (2018) 7/10*
R | 2h 2min | Action, Crime, Drama | 29 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2018)

Another mysterious and blandly new age movie in search of a fabled spore that only blooms every 997 years, this self-serious drama exhibits cuts to nature footage. Naomi Kawase's latest falls on the wrong side of that border. 

*Vision (2018) 3/10*
1h 49min | Drama | 8 June 2018 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2018)

After a long gap...Good Entertain in Tamil movie...A CBI officer goes in search of a ruthless serial killer. Things get worse when the murderer targets the former and her family.
Anurag Kashyap is great as the mustache-twirling villain from start to end also a backbone of this movie carried the Rudra role efficiently & brilliantly. 


*Imaikkaa Nodigal (2018) 7/10*
2h 50min | Thriller | 29 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2018)

Another glitch from star war franchise nothing engage.


*Solo: A Star Wars Story (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 15min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 25 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2018)

Beast is a pitch black psychological thriller with the chilled love story when truth knows end in turmoil.

*Beast (2017) 6/10*
R | 1h 47min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 11 May 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2018)

Its crappy action pure b-graded movie.

*Reprisal (2018) 3.5/10*
R | 1h 29min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 31 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2018)

A simple plot makes it a smart thriller movie until the end.

*Danger One (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 41min | Action, Comedy, Crime | 14 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2018)

NOT MAN. NOT MACHINE. MORE.

Upgrade is a dark futuristic vision movie with the Great plot taken to the next generation human story.

*Upgrade (2018) 7/10*
R | 1h 40min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 1 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2018)

Agustí Villaronga's accentuates the more melodramatic film adaptation of Joan Sales novel was the first to portray the civil war from the Republican side.

*Uncertain Glory (2017) 6/10*
Incerta glòria (original title)
1h 55min | Drama | 17 March 2017 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2018)

A single mother and her young daughter struggle to make ends meet until they inherit their family’s farmhouse. 
*

Warning Shot (2018) 3/10*
R | 1h 30min | Drama, Thriller | 14 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2018)

Another disgusting and disturbing movie from Ki-duk Kim. This time come back with an insult to humanity, Sex, and Cannibalism.


*Human, Space, Time and Human (2018) 4/10*
Inkan, gongkan, sikan grigo inkan (original title)
2h 2min | Drama | 17 February 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2018)

Again another serial killer movie without any motivation.

*Winter Ridge (2018) 4/10*
TV-MA | 1h 26min | Thriller | 18 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2018)

After an accident at the hair salon, Violet realizes she’s not living life to the fullest. A soulful barber helps her put the pieces back together. This movie about great message for young women who have issues with their self esteem or just the constant pressure to make yourself “good enough” to impress other people. 


*Nappily Ever After (2018) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 38min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 21 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 23, 2018)

Compare to the previous sequel this was an awful movie.


*The First Purge (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 38min | Action, Horror, Sci-Fi | 4 July 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2018)

A melodrama set in the French countryside in World War I. The hardworking of the women who’ve been left behind to manage the family farm while their husbands, brothers, and sons are off fighting, and sometimes not coming back.

*The Guardians (2017) 6/10*
Les gardiennes (original title)
R | 2h 18min | Drama | 4 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2018)

NOT ALL ENEMIES ARE CREATED EQUAL.

Denzel and Antoine Fuqua come with another sequel from The Equalizer. This time missed his style and action...there is no tense and thrill till the end.

*The Equalizer 2 (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 1min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 20 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2018)

Based on the True story of Ashraf Marwan also bestselling book ‘The Angel: The Egyptian Spy Who Saved Israel’ by Uri Bar-Joseph.

Excellent spy thrillers go with solid entertainment and some tense moments while racing against the clock, playing both sides of the fence. But don’t expect much more than a disposable escape from reality.

*The Angel (2018) 7/10*
TV-MA | 1h 54min | Drama, Thriller | 14 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2018)

Framed and on the run, a former FBI agent must save his family from a blazing fire in the world’s tallest building.

*Skyscraper (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 42min | Action, Thriller | 13 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2018)

There is no plot...Fully action-packed by Dante Lam. The combo of all blockbusters like 13 Hours, Black Hawk Down..!!!
A bold and ambitious action epic with some of the best actions scenes but there is no zero character development and it’s too long but it is pleasingly violent and well paced.


*Operation Red Sea (2018) 6/10*
Hong hai xing dong (original title)
2h 22min | Action , Drama , Thriller | 23 February 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2018)

Postwar drama Based on true events...The story of the man who brought high-ranking German Nazi criminal Adolf Eichmann to justice.


*The People vs. Fritz Bauer (2015) 5/10*
Der Staat gegen Fritz Bauer (original title)
R | 1h 45min | Biography , Drama , Thriller | 1 October 2015


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2018)

As usual plot...Instead of Boy...The girl is part of the movie finds herself sentenced to community service at an out of town horse stable.


*Hördur - Zwischen den Welten (2015) 4/10*
1h 20min | Drama | 29 October 2015 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2018)

This movie With lots of math and logic puzzles makes a headache. Nothing quite interesting.

*Animal World (2018) 3/10*
Dong wu shi jie (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 12min | Adventure , Thriller | 29 June 2018 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2018)

Director Debra Granik who made 2010's 'Winter's Bone', returns with another superb effort with loads of memorable shots. The movie focussing on father and his beloved daughter living away from the confines and traditions of society.

*Leave No Trace (2018) 6/10*
PG | 1h 49min | Drama | 29 June 2018 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2018)

Director Jeremy Saulnier being fame of* Blue Ruin (2013)* & *Green Room (2015)* comes with a slow-burn thriller movie with chilling mystery in the grim Alaskan winter, a naturalist hunts for wolves blamed for killing a local boy, but he soon finds himself swept into a turmoil.


*Hold the Dark (2018) 6.5/10*
TV-MA | 2h 5min | Adventure , Drama , Mystery | 28 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2018)

NO GUNS. NO COPS. NO KILLING THE OTHER PATIENTS.
Hotel Artemis is an crime thriller that's set in the future and takes place entirely in a hotel that acts as a hospital for criminals. Great idea but storytelling is weak less action and thrill.


*Hotel Artemis (2018) 5/10*
R | 1h 34min | Action , Crime , Thriller | 8 June 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2018)

Black 47 is a revenge thriller Set During the Irish Famine in 1847. A gripping piece of storytelling from start to end.


*Black '47 (2018) 7.5/10*
R | 1h 40min | Action , Drama | 28 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2018)

Even though inspired by true events...little lagging slow-burn thriller. Paula Patton was fully committed to her role nicely.

*Traffik (2018) 5/10*
R | 1h 36min | Thriller | 20 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2018)

LAST WARRIOR OF THE WILD STEPPE
A new era is about to begin in Eastern Europe. Scythians, the proud warriors, are all but gone and most of the few remaining descendants have become ruthless mercenary assassins with plenty of clashes with warm blood.

*The Scythian (2018) 7/10*
Skif (original title)
1h 45min | Action , Drama , Fantasy | 18 January 2018 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2018)

The story of Julio Batista, a professional killer who was responsible for almost 500 hundred murders in Brazil. The movie pictured casually all his killing does not elaborate in detail...It shows  Police corruption and faulty justice are present in history at all times in Brazil.

*492 (2018) 7/10*
O Nome da Morte (original title)
1h 38min | Biography, Drama | 2 August 2018 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2018)

HER GREATEST LOVE INSPIRED HER DARKEST CREATION

The incredible story of an English novelist "Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley". At the age of 21, she writes first true science-fiction novel of Frankenstein Or The Modern Prometheus in 1818, the book that remains one of the world’s best-known stories, created an icon of the horror genre. A well period drama looking spectacle drenched in the colors and visceral sensations of nature, the sensuality of young lovers, the passionate disappointment of loss and betrayal. Elle Fanning performed well.

*Mary Shelley (2017) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h | Biography , Drama , Romance | 6 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2018)

The True Story of a Dutch Traitor

A gripping, intense wartime thriller the chilling epic of a real gangster and war profiteer who betrayed countless Jews in WWII Amsterdam. Riphagen was tasked with tracking down Jews in hiding and confiscating their valuables. Using blackmail to extort small fortunes in jewels, property, and currency, he would later betray the location of Jewish families and turn them over to the Germans and sent to Nazi concentration camps.


*Riphagen (2016) 7.5/10*
2h 11min | Drama , War | 22 September 2016 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2018)

Based on true events and characters. An 11-year-old disabled girl, routinely pimped out by her prostitute mother, is saved by a suicidal cab driver. Together, they go on a journey of redemption that forever changes their lives.

*Lost Fare (2018) 4/10*
1h 30min | Crime , Drama , Thriller | 20 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2018)

A voyeuristic landlord runs an apartment building equipped with CCTV inside his tenant's rooms, naturally, this leads him to fulfill his voyeuristic and sadistic fantasies as he manipulates them into doing terrible things in a slickly packaged and ultra-kinky adaptation of the novel by Taiwanese author Giddens Ko.

*The Tenants Downstairs (2016) 4/10*
Lou xia de fang ke (original title)
1h 50min | Crime , Drama , Fantasy | 12 August 2016


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2018)

BASED ON THE MOST AWKWARD YEAR OF YOUR LIFE
A heartwarming realistic movie, Thirteen-year-old girl endures the tidal wave of contemporary suburban adolescence as she makes her way through the last week of middle school. Elsie Fisher performs well through an entire movie.

*Eighth Grade (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 33min | Comedy , Drama | 3 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2018)

FEAR WHAT’S INSIDE.
A biologist signs up for a dangerous, secret expedition into a mysterious zone where the laws of nature don’t apply. Its great idea and well-made film.  The cinemaphotography and production design are top notches.

*Annihilation (2018) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 55min | Adventure , Drama , Horror | 23 February 2018


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone watched Venom? critic reviews are bad though


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Anyone watched Venom? critic reviews are bad though



Still not watched...!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Anyone watched Venom? critic reviews are bad though


He has 


rhitwick said:


> *Venom 6/10
> *
> 1 hr is taken for build up and then an underwhelming climax.
> Better than Deadpool (in terms of story)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2018)

REAL HEROES. NOT ACTUAL SIZE.

Funny, an action-packed sequel is lighter Marvel fare.

*Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018) 6.3/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Action , Adventure , Sci-Fi | 6 July 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2018)

BASED ON A TRUE STORY THAT CHANGED THE WORLD
Based on the true story, international historical project “Sobibor” is dedicated to the heroism of the Soviet o cer Alexander Pechersky. 

*Sobibor (2018) 6/10*
1h 50min | Drama , History , War | 3 May 2018 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

After the human race has been wiped out, Del lives in an empty town, content in his solitude and the utopia he has methodically created for himself, until he meets young Grace, who wants to stay with him.

*I Think We're Alone Now (2018) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 33min | Drama , Mystery , Sci-Fi | 21 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

Lara Croft means Angelina Jolie not an Alicia Vikander.

Tomb Raider reboot repeats the last two movies' franchise with No gripping action poor plot make no tense to watch.

*Tomb Raider (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 58min | Action , Adventure , Fantasy | 16 March 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

The thin plot makes an ultra-violent, brutal combat heavy bloodbath movie with bones breaking, knives slashing, bloody organs and severed limbs breathtaking sequence of out-of-control violence.

*The Night Comes for Us (2018) 7/10*
2h 1min | Action , Thriller | 19 October 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

OPTION 1: DIPLOMACY. OPTION 2: MILITARY. MEET OPTION 3.
An elite group of American operatives, aided by a top-secret tactical command team, must transport an asset who holds life-threatening information to an extraction point 22 miles away through the hostile streets of an Asian city.


*Mile 22 (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 34min | Action , Adventure , Crime | 17 August 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

The movie inspired by Jaws franchise a success formula. This time they hunt in a bit more deeply into the water. As usual Jason Statham did a good job without any tense.

*The Meg (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 53min | Action , Horror , Sci-Fi | 10 August 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

AFTER WORLD WAR II, HITLER’S DEADLIEST LIEUTENANT ESCAPED.
In 1960, a team of Israeli secret agents is deployed to find Adolf Eichmann, the infamous Nazi architect of the Holocaust, supposedly hidden in Argentina, and get him to Israel to be judged.


*Operation Finale (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 2min | Biography , Drama , History | 29 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

THE GREATEST CONCEALED ACT OF RESISTANCE
In 1942, in Nazi-occupied Amsterdam, the banker brothers Walraven and Gijsbert van Hall face their biggest challenge when they decide to help finance the Dutch resistance.


*The Resistance Banker (2018)** 5.5/10*
Bankier van het Verzet (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 3min | Drama , War | 8 March 2018 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

EXPERIENCE THE INCREDIBLE STORY OF HOW MANKIND DISCOVERED MAN’S BEST FRIEND
After a hunting expedition goes awry, a young caveman struggles against the elements to find his way home. A tale of survival and loyalty, and it’s as basic as that. The movie is like an art gallery and each scene is memorable landscapes.

*Alpha (2018) 7/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Adventure , Drama , Family | 17 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2018)

Made like Bond movie...Amazing action sequences with tense and thrill till the end.


*Mission: Impossible - Fallout (2018) 6.8/10*
PG-13 | 2h 27min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 27 July 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2018)

It's a remake of Papillon (1973). Based on true events. But looks like lazy, not a gripping to watch.
Always Old is Gold.

*Papillon (2017) 6/10*
R | 2h 13min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 24 August 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2018)

A group of teenagers sends to the therapy center for gay conversion unlikely and finally as they fight to survive. 

*The Miseducation of Cameron Post (2018) 5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 31min | Drama, Romance | 18 July 2018 (France)


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 29, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Made like Bond movie...Amazing action sequences with tense and thrill till the end.
> 
> 
> *Mission: Impossible - Fallout (2018) 6.8/10*
> PG-13 | 2h 27min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 27 July 2018 (USA)



I don't agree. MI has always been 10 times better than Bond when it comes to action.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I don't agree. MI has always been 10 times better than Bond when it comes to action.



Count the sequels...You will know...Bond Character never Dies


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 9, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Count the sequels...You will know...Bond Character never Dies



Any stunt/action performed by any of the James bond actors which outshines the work of Tom Cruise in MI? I don't think so


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Any stunt/action performed by any of the James bond actors which outshines the work of Tom Cruise in MI? I don't think so



His own character...So he taking risk... Other won't do.
Question his how long character will go on.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> His own character...So he taking risk... Other won't do.
> Question his how long character will go on.



Yes, I agree. James Bond character is immortal but this is offtopic. We actually were talking about the "action" in the movies and not age.
Still, Ethan is approx. 22 years old character now and the work of Tom Cruise to keep it alive is unbeatable, far ahead from anybody in the industry, ever.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2018)

**chennaifilmfest.com/**i.imgur.com/O4vP9jd.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Last two months working with this event 16th CIFF.
Due to hectic schedule not much seen new movies also some movies are missed.
My PC also making trouble. Once setright Will back sooner or later.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 30, 2018)

shreeux said:


> **chennaifilmfest.com/**i.imgur.com/O4vP9jd.jpg



In this film festival 29 movies watched.

Will update once free


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

Not like Spy Movie, Made it has 50 Shades, even though the film is emotionally raw, sometimes gruesome as well as the good entertainer.

*Red Sparrow (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 20min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 2 March 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

A man and a woman meet in the ruins of post-war Poland. With vastly different backgrounds and temperaments, they are fatally mismatched and yet condemned to each other.


*Cold War (2018) 6.5/10*
Zimna wojna (original title)
R | 1h 28min | Drama, Music, Romance | 21 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

A former prostitute rises to become the number two in a gang. However, when her young protege feels overworked doing the gang’s dirty business and a prosecutor is roped into handling the syndicate’s business dealings, the hidden son of the number two becomes a weakness when his existence is revealed.



*A Special Lady (2017) 5.8/10*
Mi-ok (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 31min | Action, Crime | 9 November 2017 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

The well-documented filmed on 16mm with the period correct equipment with CGI. Two priests investigate a ‘miracle’ at a Magdeline Laundry in 1960 Ireland.

*The Devil's Doorway (2018) 4.5/10*
Unrated | 1h 16min | Horror | 13 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

ONE GIRL’S VOICE BREAKS THE SILENCE OF HISTORY
Ashes in the Snow is an epic tale filmed almost entirely in Lithuania, with an international cast headed by Bel Powley.
The coming-of-age tale of 16-year-old Lina Vilkas who is deported to Siberia amid Stalin’s reign of terror in the Baltic region during WWII. An aspiring artist, she secretly documents her harrowing journey with her drawings.


*Ashes in the Snow (2018) 6/10*
1h 38min | Drama, History, Romance | 11 January 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

As usual survival movie...This must be true events as a young couple’s chance encounter, leads them first to love, and then on the adventure of a lifetime as they face one of the most catastrophic hurricanes in recorded history.


*Adrift (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 36min | Action, Adventure, Biography | 1 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Based on True Events...Who stood accused of the infamous 1892 Axe murder of her family in Fall River, Massachusetts. The two leading feminine cast (Kristen Stewart, Chloë Sevigny) was good.

*Lizzie (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 45min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 14 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Cuba Gooding Jr.’s directorial debut “Bayou Caviar”, a sex tape crime thriller set in the boxing milieu of New Orleans. A well-cast by Cuba Gooding, Jr. does show a talent for visual flair, but Bayou Caviar represents a poor directorial debut from the Academy Award-winning actor, with poor dialogue and script.


*Bayou Caviar (2018) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 51min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 5 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

THE UNTOLD TRUE STORY
Ted Kennedy’s life and political career become derailed in the aftermath of a fatal car accident in 1969 that claims the life of a young campaign strategist, Mary Jo Kopechne.
Overall Gripping Entertain.


*Chappaquiddick (2017) 5.8/10*
PG-13 | 1h 46min | Drama, History, Thriller | 6 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

IT’S ALL ABOUT BEGINNINGS.
Over the course of 12 years, and three stages of life, Sidney Hall falls in love, writes the book of a generation and then disappears without a trace. A well made without any glitches.


*The Vanishing of Sidney Hall (2017) 6/10*
Sidney Hall (original title)
R | 1h 59min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 2 March 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Apostle is an original cult focused horror movie with a tightly woven tale full of fantastically insane imagery, and unhinged tension filled brutality to the highest degree. 


*Apostle (2018) 6.5/10*
TV-MA | 2h 10min | Drama, Fantasy, Horror | 12 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Iranian filmmaker Majid Majidi being fame of (Children of Heaven, The Song of Sparrows, Pedar.,) Now made first Indian film shoot in Mumbai.
In this movie no reality and poor strong star cast as well as script. Only Cinematography good.


*Beyond the Clouds (2017) 5/10*
UA | 2h | Drama, Family | 20 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

As usual B-Grade movie...An ex-soldier ventures into the Pacific Northwest to uncover the truth behind his fiance’s disappearance.


*Big Legend (2018) 3/10*
Not Rated | 1h 29min | Action, Adventure, Horror | 13 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

BASED ON THE UNTOLD TRUE STORY
Forced into exile by the English after being crowned King of Scotland, legendary warrior Robert the Bruce fights to reclaim the throne.
A well-staged combat scene and impressive cinematography and good periodic film.


*Outlaw King (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 1min | Action, Biography, Drama | 9 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Allure is an intriguing depth as a psychological drama nor the suspense of a thriller its end in confusion state.

*Allure (2017) 4/10*
Not Rated | 1h 45min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 6 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Galveston is a tough and uncompromising crime drama with a neo-noir model of narrative efficiency anchored by excellent perform by Ben Foster.

*Galveston (2018) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 31min | Action, Crime, Drama | 19 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

The movie based on the second World War situation involving the Japanese who massacred over 250,000 Chinese. This was in retaliation for the Chinese helping to protect some 64 American airmen who had bombed Japan. The acting was superb & the subtitling did not detract from the overall effect of the movie that captures the human spirit that transcends language.

*In Harm's Way (2017) 6/10*
Feng huo fang fei (original title)
1h 37min | History, Romance, War | 10 November 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

Tamil movie star Dhanush toplines this adaptation of Romain Puertolas' best-selling book, about a man from Mumbai who gets lost in Europe. Overall less gripping plot story till the end.

*The Extraordinary Journey of the Fakir (2018) 5/10*
1h 32min | Comedy, Drama | 30 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

THE LEGEND
In the year of 754 AD, during a time of epic battles and bloodshed, the legend of the pagan warrior king.

*Redbad (2018) 5/10*
2h 40min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 28 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

Roma made in B/W but visually beautiful and cinematography is amazing. In 1970s Mexico City, two domestic workers help a mother of four while her husband is away for an extended period of time. Simple plot slow pace makes everything feel so real and very immersive.

*
Roma (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 15min | Drama | 21 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

Journey's End is a powerful and moving tribute to the men who fought in the trenches.

*Journey's End (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 47min | Drama, War | 2 February 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

A simple plot drama around three employees of a wholesale market in between little story, dialogue. Wonderfully naturalistic. Partly nice and easy. Partially tragic heavy.

*In the Aisles (2018) 5.5/10*
In den Gängen (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 5min | Drama | 24 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

Based on a true story, In 1939 Poland, The Zookeeper's Wife is a compelling World War II drama about the effort to rescue Jews from the Nazi Holocaust. Jessica Chastain's excellent performance to steal the whole movie.

*The Zookeeper's Wife (2017) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 7min | Biography, Drama, History | 7 April 2017


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

A well-known story about Mary Magdalene.  A well made it as an emotional and engrossing film with excellent performances from all. the music is great and the pacing is really nice. 

*Mary Magdalene (2018) 5.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h | Drama | 16 March 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

A thief, expert with a blowtorch, is hired by a group of the Russian mob for a bank assault.
*
Plan de fuga (2016) 6/10*
1h 45min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 28 April 2017


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 15, 2019)

Not being offensive, but I am not sure how many here benefits from your one liner reviews. I am yet to see anyone else's response on this thread.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Not being offensive, but I am not sure how many here benefits from your one liner reviews. I am yet to see anyone else's response on this thread.



I don't know, Maybe most of the interest in Hollywood or Super Heros Movies only...Here Mostly cover other than Hollywood or World Movies.

Did you watch anyone recently apart from Hollywood?


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2019)

The Coen Brothers have done it again come with beautiful Western anthology film with Six-parts, each chapter tells a distinct story about the American West. 

*The Ballad of Buster Scruggs (2018) 7/10*
R | 2h 13min | Comedy, Drama, Musical | 9 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2019)

Unbelieveable this was an Indonesian movie. A well made a typical western noir rape-revenge movie with brutally seeking justice.The cinematography and BGM is another top notch for an entire movie.

*Marlina the Murderer in Four Acts (2017) 7/10*
1h 33min | Drama, Thriller | 16 November 2017 (Indonesia)


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2019)

NEVER LOSE SIGHT OF SURVIVAL
Based on Josh Malerman’s novel, “Bird Box” is a blindfold survival-psychological thriller movie with tense till the end without any scary scenes.

*Bird Box (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 4min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 21 December 2018


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

shreeux said:


> I don't know, Maybe most of the interest in Hollywood or Super Heros Movies only...Here Mostly cover other than Hollywood or World Movies.
> 
> Did you watch anyone recently apart from Hollywood?



I have watched few Indonesian, Korean etc. movies, but I didn't see your point before. Looks like atleast I can use your list to find out good non-holly/bolly movies. Thank you!


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I have watched few Indonesian, Korean etc. movies, but I didn't see your point before. Looks like atleast I can use your list to find out good non-holly/bolly movies. Thank you!



Fine, But need more patience other than Holly.  Chose above 6 rated only

What genre you like, I will recommend accordingly.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Fine, But need more patience other than Holly.  Chose above 6 rated only
> 
> What genre you like, I will recommend accordingly.



okay, will keep an eye on 6+. Personally I like action, horror and gang-war (involving drugs etc., lol) type asian movies.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> okay, will keep an eye on 6+. Personally I like action, horror and gang-war (involving drugs etc., lol) type asian movies.



Try this..
Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions

Shreeux's Movie Chronicles


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

A COMPELLING DRAMA EXPANDING UPON THE HORRORS OF ISIS OPERATIONS IN IRANIAN KURDISTAN.


*DAYAN 7/10*
Iran, 2018
Drama
Directed by BEHROUZ NOURANIPOUR


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

Police officer Asger Holm, demoted to desk work as an alarm dispatcher, answers a call from a panicked woman who claims to have been kidnapped. Confined to the police station and with the phone as his only tool, Asger races against time to get help and find her.


*The Guilty (2018) 6.5/10*
Den skyldige (original title)
R | 1h 25min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 19 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

SENT TO A COUNTRY SHE’S NEVER KNOWN… SHE MUST RISK EVERYTHING TO BREAK FREE.

Well directed by Iram Haq. Her earlier film "I am Yours" is also quite good, another story of the clash of Islam with Western democratic values. A heart-breaking performance by a young actress, Maria Mozhdah.



*What Will People Say (2017) 6.5/10*
Hva vil folk si (original title)
1h 46min | Drama | 13 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

LEFT WITH NOTHING. CAPABLE OF ANYTHING.

The four women with nothing in common except a debt left behind by their dead husbands' criminal activities, take fate into their own hands and conspire to forge a future on their own terms.


*Widows (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 9min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 16 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

THE TRUTH CANNOT BE CONVERTED

Jared, the son of a Baptist pastor in a small American town, is outed to his parents at age 19. Jared is faced with an ultimatum: attend a gay conversion therapy program – or be permanently exiled and shunned by his family, friends, and faith.


*Boy Erased (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 55min | Biography, Drama | 16 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2019)

THE LAST SEVEN DAYS OF STEFANO CUCCHI

The incredible true story behind the most controversial Italian court cases in recent years. Stefano Cucchi was arrested for a minor crime and mysteriously found dead during his detention. In one week’s time, a family is changed forever.

*
On My Skin: The Last Seven Days of Stefano Cucchi (2018)*
Sulla mia pelle (original title)
TV-MA | 1h 40min | Biography, Drama | 12 September 2018 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Tenacious homicide detective Cassie Mayweather and her still-green partner are working a murder case, attempting to profile two malevolently brilliant young men: cold, calculating killers whose dark secrets might explain their crimes.

*Murder by Numbers (2002) 6/10*
R | 1h 55min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 19 April 2002


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

The film is based upon the life of Princess Deok-hye (1912-1989). A period melodrama with a  heart-melting performance by Ye-jin Son.


*The Last Princess (2016) 7/10*
Deokhyeongju (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 7min | Action, Biography, Drama | 9 September 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

ALL HAIL MACBETH THAT SHALL BE KING

The feature film adaptation of Shakespeare’s Scottish play about General Macbeth whose ambitious wife urges him to use wicked means in order to gain the power of the throne over the sitting king, Duncan.

*Macbeth (2015) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 53min | Drama, History, War | 11 December 2015


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

The movie is inspired by the life of the world's leading female bodyguard, Jacquie Davis. Noomi Rapace starring as a military operative cum close protection officer for a bratty heiress who's in jeopardy of those closest to her. Moreover the movie lookalike Bondish film.

*Close (2019) 6/10*
TV-MA | 1h 34min | Action, Thriller | 18 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Replicas is a cloning thriller so carelessly stupid that it often feels like a mad science experiment gone wrong.


*Replicas (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 47min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 11 January 2019


----------



## billubakra (Mar 14, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Replicas is a cloning thriller so carelessly stupid that it often feels like a mad science experiment gone wrong.
> 
> 
> *Replicas (2018) 5.5/10*
> PG-13 | 1h 47min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 11 January 2019



Is it worth a watch because of Keanu? And any good sci-fi movie that you can suggest?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Is it worth a watch because of Keanu? And any good sci-fi movie that you can suggest?



Yes. Very Lazy performed this movie. Another Surrogate movie.

*Annihilation

Upgrade

A Quiet Place

*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

During the final 11 years of Sunday Times foreign correspondent Marie Colvin’s (Rosamund Pike) life, she struggles with PTSD and the loss of an eye, while continuing to report from war zones like Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya and Syria, where she strives to expose the true human cost of modern conflict to the world.


*A Private War (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 50min | Biography, Drama, War | 16 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Noomi Rapace is the perfect fit for Lisbeth Salander character.
Swedish hacker Lisbeth Salander "CLAIRE FOY" is the third person to play this character. Another blender mistake recast character spoiled the essence of the sequels.



*The Girl in the Spider's Web (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 57min | Action, Crime, Drama | 9 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2019)

Another unrealistic plot with deep ocean cold war movie. Gerard Butler well performed as the submarine captain.

*Hunter Killer (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 2min | Action, Thriller | 26 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2019)

THE SYSTEM FAILED. SHE WON’T.

Nothing new, same as a usual predictable revenge story. A grieving mother transforms herself into a vigilante following the murders of her husband and daughter, eluding the authorities to deliver her own personal brand of justice.


*Peppermint (2018) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 41min | Action, Crime, Drama | 7 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2019)

THE WORLD HAS ENOUGH SUPERHEROES..... AGAIN ONE MORE TO ADD.....

A good entertainment movie with a lot of action and fun.

*Venom (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 52min | Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 5 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2019)

A slow paced plot with five episodes, a simple serial killer movie. He confesses some of his worst murders, committed, he believes, as a form of art with brutal violence.

While watching this movie,  Some scene remembrance of another good serial killer movie based on true events in Hungary.....*Strangled (2016)*


*The House That Jack Built (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 32min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 14 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 15, 2019)

A remarkable debut from Cory Finley come with a psychological thriller that explores human nature is capable of all empathy and remorse, surviving instead on practiced smiles, crocodile tears, and self-serving impulses. Anya Taylor-Joy did an awesome job from start to end.


*Thoroughbreds (2017) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 32min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 9 March 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2019)

Action packed Korean sci-fi horror with some conspiracy and superpower edges of x-men kids with special powers.

This movie moreover resemblance of  *The Girl with All the Gifts (2016)*

*The Witch: Part 1 - The Subversion (2018) 6.5/10*
Manyeo (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 5min | Action, Mystery | 27 June 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2019)

An actress-turned-filmmaker Jordana Spiro has created a debut film, an authentic portrait of a young, queer black woman desperate to find meaning. She released from juvenile detention on the eve of her 18th birthday. Haunted by her past, she embarks on a journey with her 10-year-old sister that could destroy their future. 

*Night Comes On (2018) 6/10*
1h 26min | Drama | 3 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2019)

Two men battle amphibious hordes on a South Atlantic island in this handsome adaptation of Albert Sánchez Piñol's widely-translated novel.


*Cold Skin (2017) 6/10*
1h 48min | Adventure, Horror, Sci-Fi | 7 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2019)

FAST AND FURIOUS ON TANKS

The movie starts with great tactical escape from tanks with an also strategy view in tactics and calculation. 

*T-34 (2018) 6.5/10*
2h 19min | Action, War | 27 December 2018 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2019)

A provoking Science Fiction film carries some really interesting themes, as the film aims to rise above being just another typical action film.


*Extinction (2018) 5.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 35min | Action, Drama, Sci-Fi | 27 July 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2019)

THE LEGEND YOU KNOW. THE STORY YOU DON’T.

Again remaking of same old concept with a new presentation, predictable plot with a good action sequence.

*Robin Hood (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 56min | Action, Adventure, Thriller | 21 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2019)

STOP THE UNSTOPPABLE

Overlord injects a healthy dose of schlock into familiar war-movie tropes to create an entertainingly grungy hybrid, but it never quite kicks into overdrive.


*Overlord (2018) 7/10*
R | 1h 50min | Action, Adventure, Horror | 9 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

SOME SCARS NEVER HEAL

“Mortal Engines,” based on the novel by Philip Reeve. Detailed production design provide a visually stunning sci-fiction, an overpowering world of steampunk delights, the wearying blast of CGI and genre-cribbing most breathtaking action sequences in recent memory, at once wholly unbelievable and yet brought to life with thrilling detail.


*Mortal Engines (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 8min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 14 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

DRIVE FAST. THINK FASTER.

A getaway driver for a bank robbery realizes he has been double-crossed and races to find out who betrayed him.


*Wheelman (2017) 6/10*
TV-MA | 1h 22min | Action, Crime, Mystery | 20 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

BASED ON THE LARGEST HEIST IN MEXICO’S HISTORY

"Museo" is a heist movie but not a typical one. It is based on the greatest heist in Mexico history when in 1985 two college dropouts, close friends, stole a large number of priceless Indian pieces of art from the National Museum of Anthropology in Mexico City. 


*Museo (2018) 5.5/10*
2h 8min | Crime, Drama | 26 October 2018 (Mexico)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2019)

NO ONE IS LOST WITHOUT A TRACE

A great ideology of making this whole movie the way modern computer technology was portrayed was innovative with a nail-biting thriller is a real gem on delivering the crisp and reveal the current social media. 

*Searching (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 42min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 31 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2019)

YOU CAN’T GO THIS FAR WITHOUT CROSSING EVERY LINE

Triple Frontier is rock solid crime thriller with little action sequence make it tense till the end.


*Triple Frontier (2019) 6/10*
R | 2h 5min | Action, Adventure, Crime | 13 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

Black Panther is visually stunning, drawing artistic inspiration from every part of the African continent. But the poor plot is the villain, not a strong role in this script make it a weak whole movie like drama. 

*Black Panther (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 14min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 16 February 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

Asghar Farhadi's is brilliant in exposing how fragile human relationships are more characters and many relationships to establish, the mystery unfolds and a secret is revealed as relationships between family members and between families are explored.

*Everybody Knows (2018) 6.5/10*
Todos lo saben (original title)
R | 2h 13min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 8 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

WHITE BOY RICK is based on the moving true story of a blue-collar father and his teenage son, Rick Wershe, who became an undercover police informant and later a drug dealer before he was abandoned by his handlers and sentenced to life in prison.


*White Boy Rick (2018) 6.2/10*
R | 1h 51min | Crime, Drama | 14 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

TWO WORLDS. ONE VOICE. NO GOING BACK.

Based on author Angie Thomas' award-winning young-adult novel, THE HATE U GIVE  that do right by its source material, offering a powerful exploration of race, racism, and activism. 


*The Hate U Give (2018) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 13min | Crime, Drama | 19 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

SENSE SOMETHING BEAUTIFUL

An unusual love story, Abbasi's slow unfolding of an ordinary woman discovering she's actually a Top.

*Border (2018) 6.5/10*
Gräns (original title)
R | 1h 50min | Drama, Fantasy, Romance | 26 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

Yorgos Lanthimos being fame of _Dogtooth, The Lobster, The Killing of a Sacred Deer_...Now comes with the historical movie set in the early 18th century. A truly feminist film with regards to its handling of female power in a male-dominated world.

*The Favourite (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 59min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 21 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

As a usual clever depiction of race and profiling in modern America. 


*Blindspotting (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 35min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 27 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2019)

MAKE A KILLING. MAKE A LIVING.

From acclaimed director Jacques Audiard (Rust and Bone, A Prophet). The based on the novel by Patrick deWitt, Movie set in Oregon in 1851, Eli and Charlie Sisters - who are hired to kill a prospector who has stolen from their boss. the reimagining of the cinematic Western as a dangerous, witty, and emotionally cathartic exploration of what it means to be a man.

*The Sisters Brothers (2018) 7/10*
Les Frères Sisters (original title)
R | 2h 2min | Adventure, Comedy, Crime | 19 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 22, 2019)

A decent martial arts movie form IP MAN series.

*Master Z: Ip Man Legacy (2018) 6/10*
Ye wen wai zhuan: Zhang tian zhi (original title)
1h 47min | Action | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2019)

A non-stop, very clean action lookalike B-grade movie.


*Triple Threat (2019) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 36min | Action, Thriller | 29 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2019)

Revenger is barely a Martial arts slaughter-fest; buckets of blood, bodies abound film, but it can definitely satisfy people that enjoy pure, violent action, and video game aesthetics.


*Revenger (2018) 5/10*
1h 41min | Action | 6 December 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2019)

WHAT’S LEFT WHEN THE LIGHT GOES OUT?

Three lighthouse keepers on an uninhabited island off the coast of Scotland discover something that isn’t theirs to keep.

*The Vanishing (2018) 6/10*
Keepers (original title)
R | 1h 47min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 4 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2019)

THE TRUTH IS ALL IN YOUR HEAD.

Burning is a slow-burning mystery thriller about economics, class, and sexual jealousy also an undeniable masterpiece. Yoo Ah-In and Steven Yeun deliver great performance.

*Burning (2018) 6/10*
Beoning (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 28min | Drama, Mystery | 17 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2019)

Debutant Director Ivan Ayr's first feature film 'Soni' captures feminism in India with both brutal honesty and sincerity. Also, the movie covered sexual harassment, sexism, corruption to even moral policing and much more.


*Soni (2018) 6/10*
TV-MA | 1h 37min | Drama | 18 January 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

Mudbound is a film based on the novel by Hillary Jordan about life in the post World War II deep south and how two families, work and live off the same land. The film is about hatred, racism, friendship, and also about how the war changed the world and this country.

*Mudbound (2017) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 14min | Drama, War | 17 November 2017


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> The Third (Part) installment in this hit Danish crime film trilogy features the cold-case police division Department Q pursuing a serial killer who preys on children. Denmark's hit Department Q trilogy based on the best-selling novels by Jussi-Adler-Olsen. Their latest case begins with the discovery of a literal message in a bottle, written in blood and dated eight years earlier...
> 
> 
> *A Conspiracy of Faith (2016) 8/10*
> ...



“The Purity of Vengeance” is the fourth adaptation of Jussi Adler-Olsen’s hugely popular “Department Q” novels about a Copenhagen cold-case police unit. It will also be the last in this particular series, as the screen rights have now transferred from Zentropa to Nordisk, with any future “Q” movies unlikely to retain the same cast or behind-scenes staples.


*The Purity of Vengeance (2018) 6/10*
Journal 64 (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 59min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 4 October 2018 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

Mary Queen of Scots explores the turbulent life of the charismatic Mary Stuart. Queen of France at 16 and widowed at 18, Mary defies pressure to remarry. Instead, she returns to her native Scotland to reclaim her rightful throne. A relatable story about women struggling to survive a man’s world.

*Mary Queen of Scots (2018) 6/10*
R | 2h 4min | Biography, Drama, History | 21 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

The great cast with a poor plot, no tense and thrill till the end.


*Serenity (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 46min | Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi | 25 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

INSPIRED BY A TRUE FRIENDSHIP

This based on a true story, Two men—one white, one black—from polar opposite backgrounds with wildly contrasting personalities get thrown together under unusual circumstances. They learn from each other, change each other for the better and discover that no different after all.


*Green Book (2018) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 10min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 16 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2019)

An actor turns (Alex Pettyfer) makes his directorial debut with this gritty drama in which he plays a young man caring for his three younger sisters after a family tragedy.

*Back Roads (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 41min | Drama, Thriller | 7 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2019)

Damsel is a Western noir with the poor plot nothing interested.


*Damsel (2018) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 53min | Comedy, Drama, Western | 22 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2019)

WHEN THE WAR CONTINUES TO RAGE IN YOUR HEART AND MIND.
Dheepan is a Sri Lankan Tamil warrior who flees to France and ends up working as a caretaker outside Paris.

*Dheepan (2015) 6/10*
R | 1h 55min | Crime, Drama | 13 May 2016


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

REVEALING WOMEN, SHOWING MEN
Dermatology professor Marie-Claire is embarking on a new project linking skin cells and sexuality, when unexpected events disrupt her professional, family and intimate life.


*Les Salopes or The Naturally Wanton Pleasure of Skin (2018) 4.5/10*
1h 37min | Drama | 7 September 2018 (Canada)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

An ordinary woman must summon extraordinary courage to survive a nightmare odyssey in this harrowing survival thriller.


*Rust Creek (2018) 5/10*
R | 1h 48min | Drama, Thriller | 4 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

TRUST LOVE ALL THE WAY
Based on James Baldwin's 1974 novel of the same name, If Beale Street Could Talk is her fiance is falsely imprisoned, a pregnant African-American woman sets out to clear his name and prove his innocence.

*If Beale Street Could Talk (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 59min | Drama, Romance | 25 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

Oriol Paulo being fame of  "The Invisible Guest" and "The Body".

MIRAGE is a combination of murder thriller with time-travel, an alternate-unique solid story entry point for those looking to expand their movie knowledge, as it blends fascinating science fiction elements together for an interesting, twisting story.

*Mirage (2018) 6.5/10*
Durante la tormenta (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 8min | Drama, Romance, Thriller | 22 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

Ben Is Back” hands down is the most emotional movie examined the relationship between a young addict and a parent over several years, this one approaches the same subject in the span on one nite.


*Ben Is Back (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 43min | Drama | 14 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

A film that is loaded with mythology, but feels incomplete and lacks magic and poor plot, but perhaps stands on its own.

*Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald (2018) 5.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 14min | Adventure, Family, Fantasy | 16 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

Capernaum is a movie full of compassion and heart, which is not to be mistaken as poverty porn as some have claimed it to be. It genuinely cares for its characters especially the wonderful Zain Al Rafeea who gives one of the best performance of the whole film.

*Capernaum (2018) 7/10*
Capharnaüm (original title)
R | 2h 6min | Drama | 20 September 2018 (Lebanon)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

Amid a coup, a North Korean agent escapes south with the country’s injured leader in an attempt to keep him alive and prevent a Korean war.


*Steel Rain (2017) 6/10*
Gangcheolbi (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 19min | Action | 14 March 2018


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

HE WHO WAS A CRIMINAL AND A PATRIOT
Busan, South Korea, 1970s. Lee Doo-sam is a small-time smuggler. After helping a drug gang to smuggle meth, he falls into the dark crime world. Quick-witted and full of ambition, he eventually takes over the drug underworld and starts to lead a double life: a good community leader during the day but an infamous drug lord during the night.


*The Drug King (2018) 5.5/10*
Ma-yak-wang (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 19min | Action, Crime, Drama | 19 December 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

B-Grade Movie.
Former special ops soldier, Laura Bishop, shows up for work at the largest church in America and is forced to take down a team of hijackers when she learns her daughter is trapped inside.

*

Atone (2019) 4/10*
1h 29min | Action | 17 February 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2019)

BASED ON AN INCREDIBLE REAL STORY
Spanish photographer Francesc Boix, imprisoned in the Mauthausen-Gusen concentration camp, works in the SS Photographic Service. Between 1943 and 1945, he hides, with the help of other prisoners, thousands of negatives, with the purpose of showing the freed world the atrocities committed by the Nazis, exhaustively documented. He will be a key witness during the Nuremberg Trials.


*El fotógrafo de Mauthausen (2018) 5.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 50min | Biography, Drama, History | 26 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2019)

Based on true events... "The Whiskey Robber" who would drink whiskey before every robbing, notorious during the 1990s for committing a string of undercover "gentleman robberies" in and around Budapest.


*The Whiskey Bandit (2017) 7/10*
A Viszkis (original title)
2h 6min | Action, Adventure, Biography | 22 November 2017 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2019)

Antonio, an unemployed man in the depressed post-WWII economy of Italy, at last finds a good job hanging up posters, the only requirement for which is that he must have his own bicycle. When Antonio’s bicycle is stolen, he and his son are forced to walk the streets of Rome in search of it, or else face ruin.


*Bicycle Thieves (1948) 7/10*
Ladri di biciclette (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 29min | Drama | 13 December 1949


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2019)

THE LEGENDS WHO TOOK DOWN BONNIE & CLYDE

Based on true events...An effective thriller beautifully shot along American landscapes.

In 1934, Frank Hamer and Manny Gault, two former Texas Rangers, are commissioned to put an end to the wave of vicious crimes perpetrated by Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow, a notorious duo of infamous robbers and cold-blooded killers who nevertheless are worshiped by the public.


*The Highwaymen (2019) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 12min | Crime, Drama, Mystery |


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2019)

The Burial of Kojo is a mesmerizing and dazzling piece of poetry shot in Ghana. It is a story of a Ghanaian father, Kojo, and his relationship with his daughter. His vengeful brother while his daughter embarks on a magical journey to rescue him.

*The Burial Of Kojo (2018) 4/10*
1h 20min | Drama, Thriller | 29 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2019)

Director Karyn Kusama being fame of "Girlfight (2000)","Æon Flux (2005)", "The Invitation (2015)", "Jennifer's Body"

A superb central performance by Nicole Kidman and impressive aesthetic design and a new look the plot move slow paced with gripping till the end.

*Destroyer (2018) 5.8/10*
R | 2h 1min | Action, Crime, Drama | 27 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2019)

HEROES WILL RISE
In an Albanian town known for drug production and trafficking an elite group of cops set out to end the war waged against the local police.


*The Brave (2019) 6.5/10*
Lazarat (original title)
Action, Crime, Thriller | 29 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2019)

The great trilogy ended on an epic note. Following the conclusion of Split, Glass finds David Dunn (Bruce Willis) pursuing Kevin Wendell Crumb’s (James McAvoy) superhuman figure of The Beast in a series of escalating encounters, while the shadowy presence of Elijah Price (Samuel L. Jackson) emerges as an orchestrator who holds secrets critical to both men.


*Glass (2019) 5.5/10
PG-13 | 2h 9min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 18 January 2019*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

A unique thriller movie executed blend of twisted family dramatics with black comedy and bloody violence through a pitch-perfect level of tension.


*Brothers' Nest (2018) 6/10*
1h 42min | Comedy, Thriller | 22 July 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

NOBODY RUNS FOREVER

Inspired by a Sam Dolnick article in the New York Times Magazine called “The Sinaloa Cartel’s 90-Year-Old Drug Mule,”

Clint at his best in a smart, in his 80s who is broke, alone, and facing foreclosure of his business when he is offered a job that simply requires him to drive. 

*The Mule (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 56min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 14 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

A sequel as Rocky IV, Rocky Balboa, heavyweight contender Adonis Creed faces off against Viktor Drago, son of Ivan Drago.

*Creed II (2018) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 10min | Drama, Sport | 21 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

THERE ARE NO GOOD MEN
Years ago, the young Five Fingers fought for the rural town of Marseilles against brutal police oppression. Now, after fleeing in disgrace, Tau, one of them, returns to Marseilles, seeking only a peaceful life. When he finds the town under new threat, he must reluctantly fight to free it.

*Five Fingers for Marseilles (2017) 5.5/10*
2h | Drama, Thriller, Western | 7 September 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

The Hong Kong police are hunting a counterfeiting gang led by a mastermind code-named “Painter”. The gang possesses exceptional counterfeiting skills which makes it difficult to distinguish the authenticity of its counterfeit currency. 


*Project Gutenberg (2018) 6/10*
Mo seung (original title)
2h 10min | Action, Crime, Mystery | 5 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)

A solid low-key backward-told darkly comic crime thriller. Shimmer Lake represents one of Netflix's better original films as well as an enjoyable directorial debut from Oren Uziel, with a witty and twisty script, a fittingly pitch-black sense of humor, and strong performances.


*Shimmer Lake (2017) 5.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 23min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 9 June 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2019)

Set during China's Three Kingdom's era (AD 220-280). The story of a great king and his people, who will be expelled from their homeland and will aspire to claim it. Zhang Yimou (HERO, HOUSE OF FLYING DAGGERS) once again pushes the boundaries of wuxia action to create a film like no other, masterfully painting a canvas of inky blacks and greys punctuated with bursts of color from the blood of the defeated.

*Shadow (2018) 6.5/10*
Ying (original title)
1h 56min | Action, Drama, War | 30 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

Goldstone is a Mystery Road thriller set in Australian Outback Western Noir. On the trail of a missing person, the troubled indigenous detective finds himself in the small mining town of Goldstone.

*Goldstone (2016) 6/10*
R | 1h 50min | Crime, Thriller | 7 July 2016


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

With war epic scale and breathtaking action, THE GREAT BATTLE tells the story of the Siege of Ansi, where Goguryeo forces held their fortress against 500,000 invading Tang soldiers in a battle that raged for eighty-eight days.


*The Great Battle (2018)*
Not Rated | 2h 16min | Action, Drama, History | 21 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

Bumblebee, the first live-action Transformers movie to be directed other than Michael Bay. On the run in the year of 1987, Bumblebee finds refuge in a junkyard in a small Californian beach town. Charlie, on the cusp of turning 18 and trying to find her place in the world, discovers Bumblebee, battle-scarred and broken.


*Bumblebee (2018) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 54min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 21 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

This movie resemblance of *The Girl with All the Gifts (2016) *moreover.
Imprisoned by an adult world that now fears everyone under 18, a group of teens form a resistance group to fight back and reclaim control of their future.

*The Darkest Minds (2018) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 44min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 3 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

INSPIRED BY THE STORY OF ARGENTINA’S MOST FAMOUS CRIMINAL
Buenos Aires, Argentina, 1971. Carlos Robledo Puch is a 19-year-old boy with an angelic face, but a vocational thief as well, who acts ruthlessly, without remorse. When he meets Ramón, they follow together with a dark path of crime and death.


*El Angel (2018) 6.5/10*
El Ángel (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 58min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 9 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2019)

YOU CAN’T BURY THE TRUTH
Two lifelong friends head up to an isolated Scottish Highlands village for a weekend hunting trip that descends into a never-ending nightmare as they attempt to cover up a horrific hunting accident.
*

Calibre (2018) 6.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 41min | Thriller | 29 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

Seven strangers, each with a secret to bury, meet at Lake Tahoe's El Royale, a rundown hotel with a dark past. Over the course of one fateful night, everyone will have the last shot at redemption... before everything goes to hell. Jeff Bridges, Chris Hemsworth, Jon Hamm, Dakota Johnson, and Cynthia Erivo lead an all-star cast in BAD TIMES AT THE EL ROYALE.
*

Bad Times at the El Royale (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 21min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 12 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

Another gimmick story inspired by Hollywood films...The Belgian PM is abducted and he finds his wife and children taken a hostage, who has to assassinate the President of another country in order to save his family.

*The Prime Minister (2016) 5.5/10*
De Premier (original title)
1h 42min | Thriller | 26 October 2016 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

HIGHER. FURTHER. FASTER.
The story follows Carol Danvers as she becomes one of the universe’s most powerful heroes when Earth is caught in the middle of a galactic war between two alien races. 

*Captain Marvel (2019) 6/10*
PG-13 | 2h 3min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 8 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

Andhadhun is a good crime thriller well execution and clever writing about murder, betrayal, sex and a mountain of lies. A series of mysterious events changes the life of a blind pianist who now must report a crime that was actually never witnessed by him.

*Andhadhun (2018) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 19min | Crime, Thriller | 5 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

HOME IS CALLING
Once home to the most advanced civilization on Earth, Atlantis is now an underwater kingdom ruled by the power-hungry King Orm. With a vast army at his disposal, Orm plans to conquer the remaining oceanic people and then the surface world. Standing in his way is Arthur Curry, Orm’s half-human, half-Atlantean brother and true heir to the throne.


*Aquaman (2018) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 2h 23min | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 21 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 8, 2019)

BELIEVE BUT BE DOUBTFUL
Hyeong-min, a prominent police detective, and Tae-oh, a killer who has confessed to multiple murders, maintain a fierce psychological confrontation.


*Dark Figure of Crime (2018) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 50min | Crime, Drama | 3 October 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 8, 2019)

Based on true events...March 1965. In the heat of the Cold War, the USA and the USSR are competing for supremacy in space. What both superpowers aim for in this race, is to be the first to have a man walk in outer space. 


*Spacewalk (2017) 6/10*
Vremya pervykh (original title)
2h 20min | Adventure, Drama, History | 6 April 2017 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2019)

A LOT CAN HAPPEN BETWEEN LOST AND FOUND.
A Dog’s Way Home chronicles the heartwarming adventure of Bella, a dog who embarks on an epic 400-mile journey home after she is separated from her beloved human.


*A Dog's Way Home (2019) 6/10*
PG | 1h 36min | Adventure, Drama, Family | 11 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2019)

Angelina Jolie directs a fourth film heartfelt film about the Cambodian Civil War and the brutal Khmer Rouge regime through the eyes of a young girl.

The adaptation of Cambodian author and human rights activist Loung Ung’s gripping memoir of surviving the deadly Khmer Rouge regime from 1975 to 1978. The story is told through her eyes, from the age of five, when the Khmer Rouge came to power, to nine years old. The film depicts the indomitable spirit & devotion of Loung and her family as they struggle to stay together during the Khmer Rouge years.

*First They Killed My Father (2017) 6.8/10*
TV-MA | 2h 16min | Biography, Drama, History | 15 September 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2019)

The third movie from  S. Craig Zahler's also being fame of  "Bone Tomahawk "and "Brawl in Cell Block 99 "

Dragged Across Concrete is a slow-burning crime thriller drama instead of high-speed thrills. Once two overzealous cops get suspended from the force, they must delve into the criminal underworld to get their proper compensation to end in turmoil.

*Dragged Across Concrete (2018) 7/10*
R | 2h 39min | Action, Crime, Drama | 22 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Based on true events....“Eternal Winter” is the very first feature film about the 700,000 Hungarian victims of the Soviet labor camps whose stories remained untold for over 70 years.

Christmas 1944. Soviet soldiers invade Hungary and drag every young ethnic German woman away from a small village and transport them to a Soviet labor camp where they are forced to work in the coal mines under inhuman conditions.

*Eternal Winter (2018) 7/10*
Örök tél (original title)
1h 50min | Drama, History, Romance | 25 February 2018 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A pair of teenagers in Western Australia looking to escape the monotony of life in a small town takes up surfing lessons from a guy named Sando.

*Breath (2017) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 55min | Drama, Sport | 3 May 2018 (Australia)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Fatih Akin’s mediocre revenge drama, a Hamburg woman seeking justice after the murder of her Kurdish husband and son by a couple of Neo-Nazis.

*In the Fade (2017) 6.5/10*
Aus dem Nichts (original title)
R | 1h 46min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 27 December 2017 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The great Iranian director, currently under house arrest, has delivered a purposefully oblique – Jafar Panahi and actress Behnaz Jafari take a storied, allusive road trip through the repressive territory of patriarchal rural Iran.

*3 Faces (2018) 6/10*
Se rokh (original title)
1h 40min | Drama | 8 March 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2019)

A predictable violent revenge thriller movie farmer sets off on a bloody quest for vengeance after his elderly mother is murdered.
*
Bad Day for the Cut (2017) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 39min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 20 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2019)

Salyut 7, the Soviet space station, was orbiting Earth in the unmanned regime. Suddenly it stops responding to signals from the Ground Control. Fall of this station, the pride of Soviet science and space industry, would not only damage the image of the country but also bring upon tragedy, probably with loss of life. Astronauts have to be sent to the station to find what caused the breakdown and prevent the catastrophe. However, nobody has ever docked an uncontrolled object in space. To this day this is the most technically complicated mission in the history of the world of space navigation.


*Salyut-7 (2017) 6/10*
1h 51min | Action, Drama, History | 5 October 2017 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A middle-aged woman declares war on the heavy industry in her town. She resorts to sabotage and is willing to risk everything for nature and these virgin highlands… until a Ukrainian orphan enters her life.

*Woman at War (2018) 7/10*
Kona fer í stríð (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 41min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 22 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A slow-paced drama, German construction workers building a dam near a Bulgarian village interact with the locals, and soon the troubles arise both with the locals and among themselves.

*Western (2017) 5.5/10*
Unrated | 2h 1min | Drama | 24 August 2017 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A hyper-realistic urban tragedy, building up adequate levels of tension throughout and bursting with disturbing scenes of violence. A dog groomer finds himself involved in a dangerous relationship of subjugation with Simone, a former violent boxer who terrorizes the entire neighborhood. In an effort to reaffirm his dignity, Marcello will submit to an unexpected act of vengeance.

*Dogman (2018) 7/10*
1h 43min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

AT THE BOTTOM OF MISERY, THEY FIND EACH OTHER.

Miss Baek, based on a true story, the main topic of the film is a sensitive one. It could be hard to watch for people who’s had to deal with physical abuse, divorced parents, or other serious events in their family.

*Miss Baek (2018) 6.5/10*
Mi-sseu-baek (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 38min | Drama | 11 October 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

WHEN EVERYONE GETS SILENT, THERE ARE NO INNOCENTS.
A small town in an Argentinian province, 1975. The life of a successful lawyer gets complicated when he has a stupid quarrel with a stranger in a crowded restaurant. Later on the way home, Claudio and his wife Susana are intercepted by the stranger who is determined to take a terrible revenge on him. The lawyer then starts out on a road of no return, of death, secrets, and silences.

*Rojo (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 49min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 26 October 2018 (Argentina)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The Polish film about a woman whose husband is a war correspondent. A remarkably intense, mature, complex portrait of a woman who goes through hell every time her husband leaves. Fractured narrative, sound design, score all accent the hysteria.

*53 Wars (2018) 5/10*
53 wojny (original title)
1h 22min | Drama | 19 October 2018 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

In an attempt to flee Nazi-occupied France, Georg assumes the identity of a dead author but soon finds himself stuck in Marseilles, where he falls in love with Maria, a young woman searching for her missing husband.

*Transit (2018) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 41min | Drama | 1 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The Wild Pear Tree is a family drama of problematic people bringing different problems to their little world. But very lengthy movie runs 3 hours and 8 minutes. 

*The Wild Pear Tree (2018) 6/10*
Ahlat Agaci (original title)
3h 8min | Drama | 30 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2019)

THEY’RE LISTENING.
With the world under attack by deadly creatures who hunt by sound, a teen and her family seek refuge outside the city and encounter a mysterious cult.

*The Silence (2019) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 30min | Horror, Thriller | 10 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

From the director of Gaspar Noé (Irreversible; Enter the Void; Love). 
A vibrant dance party stunningly choreographed exultant dancing to full-blown violent and brutality. 

*Climax (2018) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 37min | Drama, Horror, Music | 19 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2019)

A gloomy psychological horror thriller which often unnerves and confounds us with a number of darkly nervous moments. While some of you may be confused about what exactly happens in the story, the movie constantly engages us thanks to its good mood and solid performances, and we are eventually left with a chilling impression as it arrives in its ambiguous ending.


*The End of April (2017) 4.5/10*
2h | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 15 July 2017 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The story of a man who feels happy only when he is unhappy: addicted to sadness, with such need for pity, that he’s willing to do everything to evoke it from others. This is the life of a man in a world not cruel enough for him.

*Pity (2018) 5.5/10*
Oiktos (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 37min | Drama | 28 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Touch Me Not explores intimacy in an experimental feature film that manages to make sex seem unlikely and tiresome.

*Touch Me Not (2018) 4.5/10*
2h 3min | Drama | 31 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2019)

Gloria finds a power she never knew she had when she is drawn into a dangerous world of cross-border crime. Surviving will require all of her cunning, inventiveness, and strength.

*Miss Bala (2019) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 44min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 1 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2019)

The Heiresses, middle-aged lesbian couple live together in a bourgeois household with only the leftovers of its former grandeur. After her girlfriend is imprisoned on fraud charges, Chela is forced to face a new reality. Driving for the first time in years, she begins to provide a local taxi service to a group of elderly wealthy ladies. As Chela settles into her new life, she encounters the much younger Angy, forging a fresh and invigorating new connection.


*The Heiresses (2018) 6/10*
Las herederas (original title)
1h 38min | Drama | 16 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2019)

We Die Young may not be as an action-packed just b-grade movie.

*We Die Young (2019) 4/10*
R | 1h 32min | Drama | 1 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2019)

Buffalo Boys ends up somewhat moderately entertaining a refreshing take on the Western genre significant setting and some action sequences.

*Buffalo Boys (2018) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 42min | Action | 19 July 2018 (Indonesia)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2019)

Golden Job is a modern action influence flicked combination of Ocean Eleven and Fast Furious.

*Golden Job (2018) 4.5/10*
Huang jin xiong di (original title)
1h 40min | Action, Adventure | 28 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2019)

A supernatural thriller set in the Western frontier of the late 1800s. Confused plot without any scary scenes.

*The Wind (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 26min | Horror, Western | 5 April 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2019)

Six strangers come together in an escape room, all competing for a prize of $10,000. It slowly dawns on them that they’re not playing for money, they are playing for their lives.

*Escape Room (2019) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 39min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 4 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2019)

A pretty good action thriller movie from JCVD done a stunning performance in the bouncer.

*The Bouncer (2018) 6/10*
Lukas (original title)
R | 1h 34min | Action, Drama, Thriller | 22 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2019)

Jordi returns from Argentina to his father’s town for a funeral. The appearance of a mysterious young woman encourages him to investigate the mysterious past of his father who disappeared twenty years ago.


*The Uncovering (2018) 6/10*
El desentierro (original title)
1h 45min | Thriller | 16 November 2018 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2019)

The slow-paced poor plot martial arts-infused spy thriller set in 1937 Beijing.


*Hidden Man (2018) 4/10*
Xie bu ya zheng (original title)
2h 17min | Action, Crime, Drama | 13 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2019)

A Boy Called Sailboat is a unique film. A cute kid composes and plays a song that moves people profoundly in a very small movie that might turn the same trick for viewers who never get to listen to the tune at all.


*A Boy Called Sailboat (2018) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 32min | Comedy, Drama, Family | 29 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2019)

Babumoshai Bandookbaaz is a dark crime-revenge thriller it’s about violence, blood, gore, and sex. 

*Babumoshai Bandookbaaz (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 2h 2min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 25 August 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2019)

Zoya Akhtar did well-narrated storytelling gusto and fun in this Mumbai-set romantic drama teetering cheerfully on the edge of the camp, about a young guy called Murad who dreams of being a hip-hop megastar.


*Gully Boy (2019) 6.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 33min | Drama, Music | 14 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2019)

THE INCREDIBLE TRUE STORY THAT DEFINED OUR WORLD.
Professor James Murray begins work compiling words for the first edition of the Oxford English Dictionary in the mid 19th century and receives over 10,000 entries from a patient at Broadmoor Criminal Lunatic Asylum , Dr William Minor. 

*The Professor and the Madman (2019) 7/10*
2h 4min | Biography, Drama, Mystery | 10 May 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2019)

The execution of 200 Greek resistance fighters by the German occupiers on May 1st, 1944 in Kaisariani, as a reprisal for the Greek Resistance ambush against Nazis.


*The Last Note (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 57min | Drama, War | 26 October 2017


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2019)

As usual human trafficking plot with mediocre crime/action flick with lots of unnecessary comedy relief.


*Unstoppable (2018) 5.5/10*
Seongnan hwangso (original title)
Not Rated | 1h 56min | Action, Crime | 30 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2019)

A slow paced mystery drama to unfold the construction worker from China goes missing at a Singapore land reclamation site, and a sleepless police investigator must put himself in the mind of the migrant to uncover the truth beneath all that sand.

*A Land Imagined (2018) 4/10*
1h 35min | Mystery | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2019)

Badla is an official adaptation of the 2016 Spanish movie  *The Invisible Guest (2016). *They do some altered as per Indian cinema or culture. 


*Badla (2019) 6.5/10*
UA | 1h 58min | Crime, Drama, Mystery | 8 March 2019 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2019)

*SURVIVAL IS THE ONLY OPTION*

A tale of slow-paced survival thriller in the icy wilderness with less dialogue.

*Arctic (2018) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 38min | Adventure, Drama | 31 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2019)

Based on the true story... A happy, loving and successful man is brutally attacked in a case of mistaken identity that results in a severe TBI (Traumatic Brain Injury).


*Every 21 Seconds (2018) 5.5/10*
2h | Drama | 13 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2019)

Shane Black's reinvention and upgrade in this Predator series. Now, the universe's most lethal hunters are stronger, smarter and deadlier than ever before, having genetically upgraded themselves with DNA from other species. 


*The Predator (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 47min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 14 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2019)

FOUR STORIES FOUR CLIMAXES
An anthology of four stories that sheds light on modern relationships from the viewpoint of the Indian woman.


*Lust Stories (2018) 6/10*
A | 2h | Drama, Romance | 15 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A manifestation of the lives of people coming from different classes and beliefs in a steamer as they set out for their journeys. Things start to get out of hand when the steamer gets stuck amidst the passage and deepest secrets and desires start to unfold.

*Komola Rocket (2018) 6/10*
Drama | 8 January 2019 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

A serial killer in Payatas leaves the bodies of young boys in the dump as two Jesuit priests try to solve the murders.

*Smaller and Smaller Circles (2017) 5/10*
TV-14 | 1h 51min | Crime | 6 December 2017 (Philippines)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

As innocence is crushed in depraved games and sexual exploitation, the teenagers soon turn into ruthless predators.

*We (2018) 5/10*
Wij (original title)
1h 30min | Drama | 12 July 2018 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Based on the true story of three men who were incarcerated and tortured under the military regime. Among these three men was the future president of the country.

*A Twelve-Year Night (2018) 7/10*
La noche de 12 años (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 2min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 28 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Averno, a place where the Andean inhabitants believe that the dead coexist with the living and where everything finds its opposite face. Many have heard of it but very few have seen it; Tupah, a young shoe shiner must find it to rescue his uncle.

*Averno (2018) 5/10*
1h 27min | Adventure | 11 January 2018 (Bolivia)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Killing Jesus paints a gritty, raw portrait of grief, revenge, systemic poverty, and inescapable cycles of violence.

*Killing Jesus (2017) 6/10*
Matar a Jesús (original title)
TV-MA | 1h 35min | Drama | 13 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Eva and Candela face the end of their relationship. They met and fell in love but what brought them together would separate them. Their professional dreams would become their end.

*Eva and Candela (2018) 5/10*
¿Cómo te llamas? (original title)
1h 29min | Drama | 29 March 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Nina, a teacher in her mid-30s struggling to have a child, looks for a surrogate mother. It would seem that together with her husband she has found an ideal candidate, yet Nina falls for the woman, who could have given birth to her child.

*Nina (2018) 4/10*
2h 10min | Drama, Romance | 5 October 2018 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

In the mid-1990s, a loyal South Korean secret agent is caught in a political vortex plotted by the ruling classes of North and South Korea.

*The Spy Gone North (2018) 6/10*
Gongjak (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 17min | Drama | 17 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2019)

In this suspenseful erotic drama, the private male secretary and lover of Madam Baek, a Korean conglomerate’s middle-aged matriarch, falls for her more genuine daughter. Meanwhile, Madam Baek’s husband has an affair with the Filipino nanny.


*The Taste of Money (2012) 5/10*
Donui mat (original title)
Unrated | 1h 55min | Drama, Thriller | 25 January 2013


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2019)

A young Buenos Aires mother and sex worker suffers the hypocrisy of the laws that are supposed to protect her, in this compelling, profoundly political drama about the dismal choices foisted upon vulnerable women.


*Alanis (2017) 5/10*
1h 22min | Drama | 30 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2019)

A German emergency doctor takes a well-deserved vacation from her long nights of saving lives and flies to the sunny rocks of Gibraltar in order to fulfill one of her forever dreams. 

*Styx (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 34min | Drama | 13 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2019)

FRIENDSHIP IS THE WILDEST ADVENTURE OF ALL
A young girl from London moves to Africa with her parents where she befriends a lion cub.


*Mia and the White Lion (2018) 6/10*
Mia et le lion blanc (original title)
PG | 1h 38min | Adventure, Drama, Family | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Two young women come into conflict with the conservatism and patriarchalism of Madrid's Roma community when they fall in love.

*Carmen & Lola (2018) 4.5/10*
Carmen y Lola (original title)
1h 43min | Drama, Romance | 14 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The story set in a rural area that is practically a no man’s land, where there is a thin line between tragedy and comedy. Considering the vivid overexposure of his heroes’ characters, most of which are played by actual locals.

*Volcano (2018) 5/10*
1h 44min | Comedy, Drama |


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Mug is a strange, engaging film – well and potently acted and directed, a drama that puts you inside its extended community with a mix of robust realism and a streak of fantasy comedy.

*Mug (2018) 5/10*
Twarz (original title)
1h 31min | Comedy, Drama | 6 April 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

While Chinese queer directors have explored trans characters and featured trans actors before, Zhang Wei’s, The Rib is the first mainstream feature film to interrogate contemporary Chinese society’s transphobia. 

*The Rib (2018) 5/10*
1h 25min | Drama | 7 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The pregnancy of a young, unmarried Moroccan girl is the basis for an intimate women’s drama and exposé of social hypocrisy in Meryem Benm’Barek’s debut feature film.

*Sofia (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 20min | Drama | 5 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2019)

A slow burn thriller...After the wife being rape within their own home, her husband takes avenge in a peculiar form of violence.


*The Silence of the Sky (2016) 6/10*
O Silêncio do Céu (original title)
1h 42min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 25 January 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

Growing up in the Moroccan village of Tazzeka, Elias learned the secrets of traditional Moroccan cuisine from his grandmother who raised him. Years later, meeting a top Paris chef and a young woman named Salma inspires him to leave home.

*Tazzeka (2018) 4.5/10*
1h 35min | Comedy | 30 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2019)

*Watched in 17th Chennai International Film Festival*

The drama of a woman stands out who must reexamine her past and her attitude towards her father from the discovery of the corpse of this, many years after having disappeared: the progenitor passes from scoundrel to victim, and from unscrupulous to murdered.

*When You No Longer Love Me (2018) 5.5/10*
Cuando dejes de quererme (original title)
1h 41min | Drama, Thriller | 16 February 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2019)

A deep investigate a mysterious abandoned German facility located deep underground. What they find is a fate worse than death.

*Trench 11 (2017) 4.5/10*
Not Rated | 1h 30min | Horror, Thriller, War | 11 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2019)

A young boy drowned in backwoods waters, A garbage man plays detective, embarking on a precarious and obsessive investigation to prove the boy was murdered.


*A Dark Place (2018) 5/10*
Steel Country (original title)
1h 29min | Mystery, Thriller | 19 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 9, 2019)

GRIEF. ANGER. VENGEANCE.

On the outskirts of a kingdom, a quiet but fierce medieval warrior protects the realm from monsters and the occult. His gruesome collection of heads is missing only one – the monster that killed his daughter years ago. Driven by a thirst for revenge, he travels wild expanses on horseback. When his second chance arrives, it’s in a way far more horrifying than he ever imagined.

*The Head Hunter (2018) 5/10*
1h 12min | Fantasy, Horror | 5 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2019)

The great ideology about set in a near-future world where there is no privacy, ignorance or anonymity, our private memories are recorded and crime almost ceases to exist. In trying to solve a series of unsolved murders.


*Anon (2018) 6/10*
TV-MA | 1h 40min | Sci-Fi, Thriller | 4 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2019)

Compare to the first sequel this one was boring and heavy, very slow, without any tense and thrill.

*Happy Death Day 2U (2019) 4.5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 40min | Comedy, Drama, Horror | 13 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2019)

THE STORY BEHIND AMERICA’S MOST NOTORIOUS SERIAL KILLER
A chronicle of the crimes of Ted Bundy, from the perspective of his longtime girlfriend, Elizabeth Kloepfer, who refused to believe the truth about him for years.


*Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile (2019) 6/10*
R | 1h 50min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 3 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2019)

THE KILLER IS OUT THERE
An ordinary man witnesses a cruel murder and becomes entangled in circumstances out of his control.
*
The Witness (2018) 6/10*
Mok-gyeok-ja (original title)
1h 51min | Thriller | 15 August 2018 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

Its Official remake of Norwegian movie *In Order of Disappearance**.*

They totally spoiled this movie, no one act well in this movie. Lookalike drama instead on vengeance thriller movie

*Cold Pursuit (2019) 4/10*
R | 1h 59min | Action, Crime, Drama | 8 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

HUNTING EMMA is an outback crime thriller based on the novel by Deon Meyer, which tracks the journey of a young woman, who is pursued by a gang of drug smugglers after she witnesses them killing a traffic officer.

*Hunting Emma (2017) 5/10*
Jagveld (original title)
TV-14 | 1h 42min | Action, Thriller | 22 May 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2019)

BuyBust combusts heavy massacre simultaneously spectacular and disturbing from start to end.


*BuyBust (2018) 6/10*
Not Rated | 2h 7min | Action, Thriller | 10 August 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

Ghost Stories gets a little abstract but it also manages to get legitimate thrills and scares throughout its runtime in more traditional ways. 

*Ghost Stories (2017) 6/10*
Not Rated | 1h 38min | Drama, Horror | 20 April 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2019)

NO ONE SURVIVES ALONE
A desperate father tries to return home to his pregnant wife after a mysterious apocalyptic event turns everything to chaos.


*How It Ends (2018) 4/10*
TV-MA | 1h 53min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 13 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2019)

Based on the true story of pro wrestling superstar Paige, "Fighting with my Family" is the true story of the World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) star Saraya Knight. The film charts her journey from a small town in the UK to becoming a WWE celebrity, where she realizes her true potential.


*Fighting with My Family (2019) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 48min | Biography, Comedy, Drama | 22 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2019)

The original Dario Argento classic remake of Suspiria (1977).
Suspiria is a bit of a long ride but the tension leads to the fantastically bloody and insane ending.


*Suspiria (2018) 4/10*
R | 2h 32min | Fantasy, Horror, Mystery | 2 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2019)

A Cantonese street cook and his chief rival, a French-trained Michelin-starred chef, discover they have a lot in common as they prepare for a world-famous culinary competition.


*Cook Up a Storm (2017) 5/10*
Jue zhan shi shen (original title)
1h 37min | Drama | 17 February 2017


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

*GENERATIONS OF TRADITION. CONSUMED BY GREED.*
The clash between old-world tradition and new-world corruption is at the center of powerful, gorgeously-rendered tribal-gangster saga Birds Of Passage.


*Birds of Passage (2018) 6.5/10*
Pájaros de verano (original title)
2h 5min | Drama | 13 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2019)

It’s set in 1950s period drama piece about the forbidden love between two women and the small Scottish town where they live that’s ready to tear them apart with rumors and threats. 

*Tell It to the Bees (2018) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 48min | Drama, Romance | 3 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2019)

Jia Zhang-ke’s latest is an often glorious drama about how one woman’s journey from self-sacrificial moll to avenging criminal echoes her country’s embrace of capitalism

*Ash Is Purest White (2018) 5/10*
Jiang hu er nü (original title)
Not Rated | 2h 16min | Drama, Romance | 21 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2019)

The Wandering Earth takes as its source the 2000 novel by Liu Cixin but with a number of changes to make the rushed storytelling a little confusing and distracting...Finally, get into Instant headache.,

*Liú làng dì qiú (2019) 3/10*
Liu lang di qiu (original title)
TV-MA | 2h 5min | Action, Drama, Sci-Fi | 5 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2019)

WE NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD HAPPEN TO US.
Sweden faces a mysterious attack while Alex tries to reunite with his youth love, Anna.


*The Unthinkable (2018) 5/10*
Den blomstertid nu kommer (original title)
2h 9min | Action, Romance, Sci-Fi | 20 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2019)

Long Lost is a new psychopath mystery thriller, a mysterious letter inviting him to spend the weekend at a secluded mansion in the country, he soon realizes the people inside the house may know him better than he knows himself.

*Long Lost (2018) 4/10*
Not Rated | 1h 34min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 29 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2019)

A bunch of criminals sent to the black hole mission.., poor idiotic plot without any knowledge.

*High Life (2018) 4/10*
R | 1h 53min | Adventure, Drama, Mystery | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2019)

Avengement is a modern action classic with escaped convict out for revenge on the people who turned him into a cold-blooded killer. 

*Avengement (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 30min | Action, Crime | 24 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2019)

“The Boy Who Harnessed The Wind,” tells the true story of William Kamkwamba; the young Malawian genius who built a windmill entirely via DIY methods in the early 2000s, to save his family and village from drought and famine. 

*The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind (2019) 6/10*
TV-PG | 1h 53min | Drama | 1 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2019)

One of the best and ever TV Series...
An adaptation of author George R.R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" medieval fantasies about power struggles among the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros.

*Game of Thrones 10/10*
TV-MA | 57min | Action, Adventure, Drama | TV Series (2011–2019)
73 Episodes with 8 Seasons.


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

Another thrilling western movie slow plot with less action sequence young boy, Rio (Jake Schur), is forced to go on the run across the American Southwest in a desperate attempt to save his sister. 

*The Kid (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 40min | Biography, Drama, Western | 8 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2019)

A simple suspense thriller and delivers a fun suspenseful movie. The whole movie leads wonderfully byAnna Kendrick, Blake Lively.

*A Simple Favor (2018) 6/10*
R | 1h 57min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 14 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2019)

Maria is a 2019 Filipino action movie in which a previous assassin is back on the job to avenge the murders of her husband and daughter. 


*Maria (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 30min | Action, Crime, Drama | 27 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2019)

SHE WILL NEVER STOP
Furie is a Vietnamese female version of Taken, When a little girl is kidnapped by a trafficking ring, they soon find they messed with the wrong child. Her mother, a notorious former gang leader, is close on their trail and will go to any lengths to bring her child home.


*Furie (2019) 5.5/10*
Hai Phuong (original title)
1h 38min | Action | 22 February 2019 (Vietnam)


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2019)

Good movie, They come with a different idea, but they, not a revelaed fully, The child from another world crash-lands on Earth, but instead of becoming a hero to mankind, he is an evil little boy.


*Brightburn (2019) 5.5/10*
R | 1h 30min | Horror, Sci-Fi | 24 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2019)

Disney reboots the same movie, but not surprised.

*Aladdin (2019) 5.5/10*
PG | 2h 8min | Adventure, Comedy, Family | 24 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2019)

Us is something different from horror like unexplainable and unresolved trauma from her past and compounded by a string of eerie coincidences, the uninvited visitor replicates the same and comes to massacre everyone.

*Us (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 56min | Horror, Thriller | 22 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2019)

The Perfection is new psychosexual thriller...also about the hidden underbelly of the contemporary art world.

*The Perfection (2018) 5.8/10*
TV-MA | 1h 30min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 24 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2019)

The Sex of the Angels had a unique triangle sex story, amazing characters and wrapped it all up with some fun music to keep the movie going on a pretty romantic, erotic and sensual journey through their relationships. 

*Angels of Sex (2012) 4.5/10*
El sexo de los ángeles (original title)
Unrated | 1h 45min | Drama, Romance | 4 December 2012


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2019)

BASED ON AN ABSURD BUT TRUE STORY
Based on the extraordinary true story of the European city’s 1973 bank heist and hostage crisis that was documented in the 1974 New Yorker article “The Bank Drama” by Daniel Lang.


*Stockholm (2018) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 32min | Comedy, Crime, Drama | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2019)

ALL ART IS DANGEROUS
Big money artists and mega-collectors pay a high price when art collides with commerce. After a series of paintings by an unknown artist are discovered, a supernatural force enacts revenge on everyone.


*Velvet Buzzsaw (2019) 4/10*
R | 1h 53min | Horror, Mystery, Thriller | 1 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2019)

Seeking justice for his partner’s murder by an ISIS member, a Copenhagen police officer finds himself caught in a cat and mouse game with a duplicitous CIA agent who is using the killer as a pawn to trap other ISIS members.


*Domino (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 29min | Crime, Thriller | 31 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2019)

As usual gimmick story inspired by Hollywood...Batavia City, a beautiful city that no longer safely inhabited. Robbery, violence, and a variety of increasingly rampant criminality. In the midst of this chaotic city, Srimaya, a cafe waitress who dreams of becoming an actress never thought that dream would change her life. 

*Valentine (2017) 4/10*
Action | May 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2019)

TO CATCH A DEVIL, TRUST A SINNER.
The remake of the Chinese film “Drug War,” 2012.
After a traumatic event, a drug trafficker turns sides and conspires with a dangerously ambitious undercover police officer to bring down the mysterious kingpin of a major drug cartel. 

*Believer (2018) 5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 3min | Action, Crime | 8 June 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2019)

Monos is a thrilling survivalist saga tracks a dysfunctional group of young guerrilla militants as they traipse through perilous terrain, engaging in savage behavior while toying with their mortified American hostage, till the end they never reveal their motivations.

*Monos (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 42min | Drama, Thriller | 13 September 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2019)

In her feature debut, Bora Kim narrates an intimate and delicate tale of a lonely and whimsical eighth-grader Eunhee (Ji-hu Park) during the mid-90s. She deliberately slows down the pace of narration for nuanced observation of the Korean culture and marginally reduced the role of women in society.


*House of Hummingbird (2018) 6/10*
Beol-sae (original title)
2h 18min | Drama | 27 April 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2019)

A good Horror-Flick movie....filled with Korean-based Mythologies that really deliver a sense of unease and they feel very different than your standard fare Hollywood-Spook. Pastor Park is head of a religious investigation center that exposes cults and cult leaders. While looking into a suspicious new religion called ‘Deer Mount,’ he slowly uncovers clues that connect this cult to a series of mysterious cases of missing teenage girls when a body is found inside a damaged tunnel beam.


*Svaha: The Sixth Finger (2019) 6/10*
Not Rated | 2h 2min | Mystery, Thriller | 20 February 2019 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2019)

A down-to-earth account of the lives of both illustrious and ordinary Romans set in the last days of the Roman Republic. Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo, two ordinary Roman soldiers, turn into heroes after their arena feats. Their lives change as they witness the fall of a republic and the creation of an empire.

*Rome 7.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 30min | Action, Drama, History | TV Series (2005–2007)
22 Episodes


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2019)

A sweeping epic of good and evil, treachery and intrigue, violence and beauty, a sensuous, spirited story set against a backdrop of war, religious strife and power struggles in 12th Century England.


*The Pillars of the Earth 7/10*
TV-MA | 1h | Drama, History, Romance | TV Mini-Series (2010)
8 Episodes


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2019)

A lonely man who operates a film projector finds his only solace in a woman he sees on a film reel. After the reel is lost in an accident, he sets out to find the woman through the remotest, poorest places of the Dominican Republic.

*The Projectionist (2019) 5/10*
El proyeccionista (original title)
1h 34min | Drama, Thriller | 2 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2019)

Set in the first part of the 20th century during the Russian revolution's spill over into the vast majestic lands of Mongolia. This epic story is about family, love, devotion, and kinship with one's homeland told through the experiences of a boy and horse whose extraordinary bond to each other and the land gives them the courage to never give up the quest to find the other after being cruelly separated. 

*The Steed (2019) 7/10*
Action, Adventure, Family


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2019)

Based on the true story  of Sara Guralnick, a 13-year-old Polish Jew whose entire family was killed by Nazis in September of 1942. After a grueling escape to the Ukrainian countryside, Sara steals her Christian best friend's identity and finds refuge in a small village where she is taken in by a farmer and his young wife. She soon discovers the dark secrets of her employers' marriage, compounding the greatest secret she must strive to protect, her true identity.

*My Name Is Sara 7/10*
Drama, History


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2019)

As usual simple thriller movie....finding missing daughter story in woods...A mother’s worst nightmare comes true when her teenage daughter goes missing.

*Secrets in a Small Town (2019) 5.5/10*
Nowhere (original title)
TV-14 | 1h 33min | Drama, Thriller | 4 June 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2019)

A farmer kills the man poisoning his fields and escapes to the mountains with his mute daughter, who has the gift of seeing her dead mother, in a journey of redemption and survival.

*Lucania (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 25min | Drama | 20 June 2019 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2019)

Sergio and Sabrina, penniless lovers, are unable to leave their partners. When Sergio is pranked to be the winner a billionaire lottery, he walks out on his wife bringing with him Sabrina, and their loved ones into a crazy trip.

*Ricchi di fantasia (2018) 4/10*
1h 42min | Comedy | 27 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2019)

In the early Middle Ages, two Christian knights (an elder one, Willibrord, and a novice, Nameless) set off to christen a small pagan village hidden deep in the mountains. Despite the differences in their views and perspectives on religion, the two men become travel companions and create a father-son relationship. As they settle into the local community, their faith, belief system and the bond between them are all put to the test. Soon, love is confronted with hate, dialogue with violence, madness with rules and many will have to die.


*The Mute (2018) 5.5/10*
Krew Boga (original title)
1h 40min | History | 19 September 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2019)

Russian director Kirill Sokolov's debut feature is a roaring rampage of revenge with a biting comic tone.

*Why Don't You Just Die! (2018) 5.5/10*
Papa, sdokhni (original title)
1h 35min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2019)

Goldie, a precocious teenager in a family shelter, wages war against the system to keep her sisters together while she pursues her dreams of being a dancer. 

*Goldie (2019) 5/10*
1h 28min | Drama | 5 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2019)

A Cuban immigrant struggles with their transgender identity while searching for their missing sister in New York City’s underground sex industry.

*Lupe (2019) 4/10*
1h 17min | Drama | 8 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2019)

In a remote Icelandic town, an off duty police chief begins to suspect a local man to have had an affair with his wife, who has recently died in a car accident. 

*A White, White Day (2019) 5.5/10*
Hvítur, Hvítur Dagur (original title)
1h 49min | Drama | 6 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 16, 2019)

The Miracle of the Sargasso Sea exists on the cusp of mystery thriller and existential arthouse riddle and features two terrific female performances Youla Boudali and Angeliki Papoulia.

*The Miracle of the Sargasso Sea (2019) 5.5/10*
To thávma tis thálassas ton Sargassón (original title)
2h 1min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 12 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 16, 2019)

Ulaa Salim's debut feature film "Sons of Denmark" is a Danish political and bombastic thriller movie that gels politics, family and police procedural into a fiery thriller plot shows Copenhagen as a city immersed in chaos, where far-right white nationalists are pitted against Islamic fundamentalists in a culture war in which each side is fuelled by the other.


*Sons of Denmark (2019) 7/10*
Danmarks sønner (original title)
2h | Drama, Thriller | 11 April 2019 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2019)

A sexually frustrated housewife seduces a virile artist who visits her house, only to be interrupted by her prudish husband, who then tries to win her back.

*Original Sin (2018) 4/10*
1h 15min | Comedy | 25 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2019)

A very impressed movie without any dialogue's till the end.

A lonely train driver finds a bra on his train and walks along the track to look for the owner.


*The Bra (2018) 7/10*
1h 30min | Comedy, Drama | 7 March 2019 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2019)

Debuting Moroccan writer-director Alaa Eddine Aljem’s “The Unknown Saint” is a droll, entertaining, absurdist fable about spirituality and greed that signals an important new talent. A thief buries a bag of loot on top of a hill, disguising the spot as a grave. Years later, when he returns to retrieve his booty, he is astonished and frustrated to find that a mausoleum honoring an “unknown saint” credited with performing healing miracles now covers the site.  Now thief must now find a way to get into - and under - the shrine to get his money back, but it's not going to be easy.


*The Unknown Saint (2019) 7/10*
Mystery | 15 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2019)

Alice Furtado's debut begins as a gorgeous and sensual summer romance film before shifting gears dramatically, transforming into a patient and mysterious exorcism of grief, tinged with the supernatural.


*Sick, Sick, Sick (2019) 4/10*
Sem Seu Sangue (original title)
1h 44min | Drama, Romance | 23 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2019)

Flatland is a journey of self-discovery for these three different but equally desperate women, painting a vivid and unique portrait of femininity against a hostile frontier-land and questions what it means to be a women in contemporary South Africa and the world at large.


*Flatland (2019) 6/10*
1h 57min | Adventure, Western | 7 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2019)

Brazilian director Karim Aïnouz proves heart-wrenching period Melodrama about the tale of two sisters two inseparable sisters living at home with their conservative parents. Although immersed in traditional life. In a dramatic turn, they are separated by their father and forced to live apart. They take control of their separate destinies, while never giving up hope of finding each other.

*The Invisible Life of Eurídice Gusmão (2019) 7/10*
A Vida Invisível de Eurídice Gusmão (original title)
2h 19min | Drama | 20 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2019)

Fatih Akin’s new film is expertly made, tells the true story of Fritz Honka and his gruesome exploits of another notorious 1970s serial killer. The man who murdered numerous women, and his favorite bar, is "Golden Glove".

Killer chooses the victims usually elderly ladies with mental issues offering ceaseless shots of schnapps until they agree to come home. Then is a passion for sex quickly turns murderous, killing his victims in an infinite number of ways. Some scenes are disturbed and disgusting shocking stuff you can practically smell the human flesh rotting on screen.




*The Golden Glove (2019) 6.5/10*
Der goldene Handschuh (original title)
1h 55min | Crime, Drama, Horror | 21 February 2019 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2019)

Marco Bellocchio's re-creates revisits Italy’s big mafia trials political drama a lively but scattershot and exasperating biopic about Tommaso Buscetta turned in to informer in this strong but surprisingly straightforward courtroom drama reveals the and cover of 120 crimes and 366 people that were issued arrest warrants due to the testimony of Tommaso Buscetta.

*The Traitor (2019) 6.5/10*
Il traditore (original title)
2h 15min | Biography, Crime, Drama | 28 August 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2019)

No one is ever happy with what they have.

Turkish director Emin Alper’s third feature film set in small-town of Central Anatolia. A fairy tale of three rural sisters. The girls were adopted by affluent families as foster children. However, all three are forced to return to the village due to unforeseen circumstances. It’s also about displacement, and how the stories poor people tell to help them cope with present troubles. 

*A Tale of Three Sisters (2019) 6/10*
Kiz Kardesler (original title)
1h 48min | Drama | 13 September 2019 (Turkey)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2019)

Inspired by tragic real-life events of Hatun "Aynur" Sürücü.
She was forced into an abusive arranged marriage with a cousin in Istanbul at 16 by her devout Muslim family, She escapes to Berlin and gives birth to a son and considered a disgraceful burden by her parents and siblings, so leaves her family and attempts to start a new life. Her behavior goes against her family's tradition and it can put her in danger. However, her brothers' insults and threats get increasingly serious and before long, it is ultimately too late. She was murdered at 23 by her youngest brother in an honor killing.
A very intoxicating film tells Aynur’s story from the character’s point of view. The presentation of the film is awesome. Almila Bagriacik's perfectly match with real character also performed well.


*A Regular Woman (2019)  7/10*
Nur eine Frau (original title)
1h 30min | Crime, Drama | 9 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2019)

Typically B-Grade movie...Ex-military specialist Clair Hamilton returns home from her tour in the Middle East due to her father’s passing and to claim her inheritance. Her son is then kidnapped and held for ransom by a gang led by a mysterious figure known only as “Father”.

*Daughter of the Wolf (2019) 4/10*
R | 1h 28min | Action, Thriller | 14 June 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2019)

Playing opposite the director’s own wife and daughter, Willem Dafoe is a Ferrara-like American artist living in Rome in this improvised drama of doubt and disconnection, shot in a self-reflective documentary style.


*Tommaso (2019) 4/10*
1h 55min | Drama | 20 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2019)

Paloma and Amaru have an almost perfect relationship – until Søren appears and turns everything upside down.

*Soren (2018) 4/10*
1h 48min | Drama, Romance | 8 November 2018 (Bolivia)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2019)

Algeria, 1994. S. and Lotfi, two friends from childhood, travel through the desert looking for Abou Leila, a dangerous terrorist on the run. Their quest seems absurd, given that the Sahara has not been affected by the wave of attacks. Lofti has only one priority: to keep S. as far from the capital as possible, knowing his friend is too fragile to face more bloodshed. But the closest they get into the desert, the more they will be confronted with their own violence.

*Abou Leila (2019) 4/10*
2h 15min | 20 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2019)

A suspenseful submarine drama by focusing on the Acoustic Warfare Analyst, the man who uses his super-sensitive ears to identify precisely what the object is making the sonar sing.
The movie opens with a tense and thrill thoughtfully executed 23-minute action sequence and concludes with an even more complex suspenseful 40 minutes of underwater strategy and warfare to neutralize the Nuclear war.


*The Wolf's Call (2019) 7/10*
Le chant du loup (original title)
TV-14 | 1h 55min | Action, Drama | 20 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2019)

Besnik is a lonely shepherd and devoted Muslim, haunted by unfulfilled love. He is the son of a Catholic mother and formerly Communist father whom he takes care of in an Albanian village in the mountains. Up here, Christians and Muslims have found a way to co-exist peacefully. Even after the discovery that the old mosque used to be a church and that the building was actually shared by the two religions in the past, the calm of daily life can be preserved with Besnik's help. After the death of his father, however, drastic changes threaten Besnik's multi-faith family and the shepherd is forced to seek his own path.


*A Shelter Among the Clouds (2018) 5/10*
1h 25min | Drama, Romance | 13 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2019)

“By the Name of Tania” tells the true story of a young woman who is forced into prostitution after failing to escape the constrictions of her village.


*By the Name of Tania (2019) 4/10*
1h 25min | Documentary | 10 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2019)

Summertime. Somewhere in Dordogne teenagers are disappearing. The Wilders rumors are circulating, some talk about a wandering cat-like animal. Tempers flare and the police is left scrambling. Laura, a young teenager, is trying to solve the mystery. One of her friends has just gone missing…
*

Savage (2018) 4/10*
Les fauves (original title)
1h 23min | Drama, Thriller | 23 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2019)

Based on one of the most heroic missions ever told. A group of Somalian rebels hijack a school bus with twenty-one French children and an American teacher (Olga Kurylenko), and drive it to no-mans-land, on the Somali border. French captain André Gerval is called to lead a team of elite snipers to secretly prepare an emergency rescue. With time running out, Gerval and his team take sole responsibility of carrying out a simultaneous five-men sniper attack to get the children and their teacher out safely. 

*15 Minutes of War (2019) 7/10*
L'intervention (original title)
1h 38min | Action, Drama, War | 30 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2019)

Anne, a brilliant and dedicated advocacy lawyer specializing in society's most vulnerable, children and young adults, lives what appears to be the picture-perfect life with her doctor-husband, Peter, and their twin daughters. When her estranged teenage stepson, Gustav, moves in with them, Anne's escalating desire leads her down a dangerous rabbit hole which, once exposed, unleashes a sequence of events destined to destroy her world.


*Queen of Hearts (2019) 6.5/10*
Dronningen (original title)
2h 7min | Drama | 28 March 2019 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2019)

A woman seeks to take revenge when her younger sister disappears and she finds out that her sister suffered violence and sexual abuse from school bullies.

*No Mercy (2019) 4/10*
1h 34min | Action | 1 January 2019 (South Korea)


----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2019)

A young kid breaks into a high-end 4x4 to steal whatever he can find, but when he tries to get out he discovers that he can’t. The doors and windows are locked, like an armoured bunker. He is trapped. Someone on the outside is in control of the vehicle, and they seem to have a plan.

*4x4 (2019) 5/10*
1h 30min | Crime, Thriller | 4 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2019)

Inspired by Svetlana Alexievich’s book “The Unwomanly Face of War,” Kantemir Balagov’s “Beanpole” tells a gorgeously plotted story about two female soldiers. They set in post-WWII Leningrad, return from war and attempt to rebuild their lives in the ravaged city. Both will grow so desperate for any kind of personal agency that they start using each other to answer the unsolvable of life and death.

*Beanpole (2019) 5/10*
Dylda (original title)
2h 10min | Drama | 20 June 2019 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2019)

Sibyl, a jaded psychotherapist, returns to her first passion: writing. But her newest patient Margot, a troubled up-and-coming actress, proves to be a source of inspiration that is far too tempting. Fascinated almost to the point of obsession, Sibyl becomes more and more involved in Margot’s tumultuous life, reviving volatile memories that bring her face to face with her past.


*Sibyl (2019) 4/10*
1h 40min | Comedy, Drama | 24 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

SHE IS THE PERFECT WOMAN UNTIL SHE DECIDES TO BE FREE
A beautiful woman turns to prostitution. She must surrender her income to the leader of a human trafficking ring, but her daughter’s illness and a drug addiction prevent her from delivering her usual share. An unexpected event will give her the opportunity to stop obeying and take justice into her own hands.


*The Longest Night (2019) 5/10*
La mala noche (original title)
1h 35min | Drama, Thriller | 9 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

A true story, set in the future. About seeds and genetic diversity, about growth and decay, about love and war, about hunger of all kinds. About what it means to be human, even when all your humanity is stripped away.


*One Man Dies a Million Times (2019) 4/10*
1h 32min | Drama, History | 9 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

The life of Spartacus, the gladiator who led a rebellion against the Romans. From his time as an ally of the Romans to his betrayal and becoming a gladiator, to the rebellion he leads and its ultimate outcome.

*Spartacus 9/10*
Spartacus: Blood and Sand (original title)
34 Episodes
TV-MA | 55min | Action, Adventure, Biography | TV Series (2010–2013)

*Spartacus: Gods of the Arena 8/10*
6 Episodes
TV-MA | 55min | Action, Adventure, Biography | TV Mini-Series (2011)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)

My Little One is a visually striking road movie set in Arizona’s windswept hinterlands, After years apart an urgent plea from Jade, with whom they have once shared a passionate bond with two European friends, They find themselves meeting up again in the desert deep in Navajo Nation as they answer a call for a reunion from her.

*My Little One (2019) 6/10*
Drama | 27 February 2019 (Switzerland)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2019)

Matteo Rovere’s ambitious Italian epic film “Romulus & Remus: The First King”. The Movie based on the legend of Romulus and Remus, twin brothers and shepherds who lived in peace near the Tiber river. They swept away by the water, along with their livestock. They miraculously escape death but are despoiled of their goods, reduced to slavery and cruelly deported to the flourishing city of Alba. Here, they are treated as animals and forced to fiercely fight against each other. Romulus, though, comes up with a plan to prevent the fight and succeeds in the attempt to lead a revolt, and escape together with the rest of the prisoners.
Together they all walked through arduous roads, inaccessible swamps, no man’s lands, they tried to protect, aid and help each other. But the cruel, sardonic fate will still prevail. From blood, and the most tragic of sacrifice,  Because that’s the gods’ will to embark on an incredible journey to finding Rome.


*Romulus & Remus: The First King (2019) 6.5/10*
Il primo re (original title)
2h 3min | Drama, History | 31 January 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2019)

Rumen, a boy of 13, is bullied by his classmates every day. An outsider, lonely and introvert, he never responds to the insults and the mockery. Until one day, pushed to his limits, he instinctively hits back with a single, but probably fatal strike.

*Praseto (2018) 4/10*
1h 36min | Drama | 2018 (Bulgaria)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> SHE IS THE PERFECT WOMAN UNTIL SHE DECIDES TO BE FREE
> A beautiful woman turns to prostitution. She must surrender her income to the leader of a human trafficking ring, but her daughter’s illness and a drug addiction prevent her from delivering her usual share. An unexpected event will give her the opportunity to stop obeying and take justice into her own hands.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the story of my ex
Sorry off topic


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2019)

Inspired by a true story, Versus is an atypical, hybrid film that oscillates between a teenage chronicle and genre film. We follow the steps of Achille, a handsome young Parisian teenager from a wealthy family, who suddenly becomes victim of an ultra-violent attack. Achille is sent by the sea-side on vacation to recuperate. There, he meets Brian, a young man angry with the world at large. The encounter of these two young men will bring out their true nature; from their conflict will create a murderer...


*Versus (2019) 4/10*
1h 20min | Drama, Thriller | 8 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2019)

Easy Love is the experimental fiction debut of Tamer Jandali. His way of working shifted between documentary and fiction when he followed seven men and women from Cologne on their search for a balance between emotional security and sensual fulfillment.


*Easy Love (2019) 4/10*
1h 29min | Documentary, Biography, Comedy | 8 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2019)

“It could be you”
This sentence is displayed during the end of the last frames of Bruno Gaston’s "Carga".

Portuguese director Bruno Gaston reveals human trafficking in a violent feature debut that brings together a nonetheless often a breathless experience in an impeccable way.

A truck driver who carries illegal immigrants on the back of his truck from Eastern Europe to the Portuguese countryside. Men and women have paid for a new life in the West, but things inevitably start to go wrong. Men get killed, and women end up being raped and embroiled in prostitution schemes organized by a repulsive Russian chief and his no-less-repulsive sister. Among them is a young woman, Viktoriya who refuses to be a victim. She is confronted with the cruel reality of human trafficking. Can she escape her fate?


*Carga (2018) 7/10*
1h 53min | Drama | 8 November 2018 (Portugal)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2019)

Eka is a 25-year-old Balinese living in a small village in northern Bali. Out of love for Margaux, a beautiful piano student living on the island with her French family in a luxurious villa, Eka decides to learn how to compose music. The young man will be captivated by this artistic world he seeks to conquer, making him hope for a new life far from poverty and the harshness of his environment. But his downfall will match his rise to success: dizzying and tragic.


*A Barque on the Ocean 6/10*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2019)

Arnaud Desplechin's being the fame of (My Golden Days, Ismael's Ghosts, A Christmas Tale) now tackles the genre of the crime thriller against the backdrop of poverty, but struggles to be convincing despite a great performance from Roschdy Zem and Lea Seydoux as an impoverished murder suspect.

Oh Mercy!  A police chief in northern France tries to solve a case where an old woman was brutally murdered. The investigation at the heart of the film a real authenticity. From around its midpoint, this uneven film becomes a riveting, compassionate interrogation drama.


*Oh Mercy! (2019) 6.5/10*
Roubaix, une lumière (original title)
1h 59min | Crime, Drama | 21 August 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2019)

In a fishing village in Iceland, a boy develops feelings for his best friend as his best friend pursues his affections for a girl.

*Heartstone (2016) 6/10*
Hjartasteinn (original title)
Unrated | 2h 9min | Drama, Romance | 28 December 2016


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2019)

Like a young bird yet to find the courage to lift its wings, Fúsi (43) lives alone with his mother, where they’ve always lived.


*Virgin Mountain (2015) 6/10*
Fúsi (original title)
1h 34min | Drama | 20 March 2015 (Iceland)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2019)

After losing his farm during the floods of 1953, a romantic Dutch farmer is tired of getting his socks wet. He cycles to Italy and decides to grow tulips in the sweltering heat of Puglia.

*Tulipani: Love, Honour and a Bicycle (2017) 6/10*
Tulipani: Liefde, eer en een fiets (original title)
1h 30min | Comedy, Drama | 21 September 2017 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2019)

Ali learns through medical documents the sudden recurrence of his son's incurable genetic disorder. deciding to hide the matter from the rest of the family, he finds himself helpless and starts behaving strangely.


*GESTURE 4/10*
Directed by Pouya Parsamagham


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2019)

A Colony by Genevieve Dulude-de Celles’ closely observed coming-of-age movie which won the Crystal Bear for best film in the Berlinale’s Generation Kplus — an award given by a children’s jury.

Camille wanders through the countryside talking with frogs and chickens: she sails through life as a carefree soul. But for her older sister, the introverted Mylia, things are more complicated. Mylia is lost between the uncertainty in her family life, the superficial atmosphere at her new school and her first experiences at house parties. It is Camille who eventually introduces Mylia to Jimmy. The boy from the nearby Abenaki reserve is different and he encourages her to break free. Without passing judgment, and with a fine sense for the subtleties of social relations, the film follows these young teenagers in their search for a place where they can just be themselves.



*A Colony (2018) 5/10*
Une colonie (original title)
1h 42min | Drama | 1 February 2019 (Canada)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2019)

A gritty and ultra-realist film on a form of modern slavery taking place behind the scenes between Eastern European posted workers. Juris Kursietis' sharp, scorching, surprisingly raucous social thriller.


*Oleg (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 48min | Drama | 17 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2019)

A distressed father without much ambition, except for love, is back to square one after his wife left home. Now he must raise on his own his two daughters going through their adolescent years while going through some sort of a teenage crisis of his own. Younger daughter blames her father for their mother’s absence and she develops ambivalent feelings towards her new girlfriend. The elder daughter will plan soon leave home. Until then, she lives a good life. He can’t help but lose the women he loves. They all not agree to let one another go. Again they will join.


*C'est ça l'amour (2018) 6/10*
1h 38min | Comedy, Drama | 27 March 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2019)

Doctor Lepage knows his wife, Françoise, very well. He loves her, watches over her ... Like her master, he's away all 'butterflies' that approach her. Francoise knows that she is beautiful, she feels the desire in the gaze of the men who lust after her. But with Jacques, she is sure it is different.
*
DISSONANCE 5/10*
directed by Bernard Leclerq


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2019)

Chinese actor Zu Feng makes a professional, polished but overly cautious directorial debut with “Summer of Changsha,” The movie revolves around a world-weary detective’s investigation of a mysterious murder and his relationship with the victim’s equally jaded sister.

*Summer of Changsha (2019) 7/10*
Liu Yu Tian (original title)
2h | Crime | 22 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2019)

A chilling film-noir movie, set in the 1850's rural countryside of Denmark.  A story filled with good intentions, personal preferences, greed, envy, poverty, cruelty, money, self-serving intentions, revenge, death, sugar beets, and cows. 
A 70-year aging widowed old man and farmer who has three additional mouths to feed at home but hardly enough subsistence for a single meal.  He forced to make an impossible decision as winter approaches he can either sell off his unyielding plot of land to another wealthy farmer or marry off his daughter in exchange for an alliance with a neighbor. In an effort to secure them all a better life make into turmoil.



*Before the Frost (2018) 6/10*
Før frosten (original title)
1h 44min | Drama | 10 January 2019 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2019)

Bulgarian writer-director duo Kristina Grozeva and Petar Valchanov being the fame of their award-winning dramas The Lesson (2012) and Glory (2016). Now third feature film of "The Father" is a bittersweet family farce set in the rural Bulgarian hinterlands, a place where people still trust more in ancient superstition and magical folklore than in crooked state bureaucracy. 
After mother funeral's battle of wills between stubborn father and skeptical son that follows is full of great comic portray. The unhinged journey of father and son that follows will make them face the guilt they feel towards the one they lost and rediscover their relationship.

*The Father (2019) 5/10*
Bashtata (original title)
1h 27min | Drama | 2 July 2019 (Czech Republic)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2019)

Piranhas directed by Claudio Giovannesi, the story of the controversial rise of a gang of Neapolitan youngsters – known as the paranza – who was originally recruited to act as hitmen by the Camorra. 
15-year-old gangsters marking their territory in a Naples neighborhood charts the descent into the organized crime of a naive with group of friends led by the inexperienced where he lives with his mom and little brother, he goes from dealing marijuana for one local gang to bartering for guns, rifles and automatic weapons with another and finally, declares war on all those left standing for the crown of top dog.


*Piranhas (2019) 6/10*
La paranza dei bambini (original title)
1h 45min | Crime, Drama | 2 August 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2019)

Based on a true story “Fahim” is being made as an adaptation of the novel, “A Clandestine King,” which in turn is based on Bangladeshi-French junior chess champion Fahim Mohammad.
A father has forced to flee his native Bangladesh with an eight-year-old chess player. Both arrive in Paris, stayed in France asylum. In the meantime, the father has introduced to one of France’s top chess coaches. Coacher gives him a sense of purpose - his struggles on the chessboard mirroring both his victories and his crushing defeats in his battle for a normal life.
Due to political asylum in France, but their applications were rejected after two years. After that, Fahim and his father began living in France as illegal immigrants. Later, Fahim spent nights with various families. Fahim starts winning one chess championship after another. When Fahim became the undefeated champion of the French national under-12 chess tournament. The news went viral in the French media and after great success, they have a permit to a family reunion from Bangladesh.


*Fahim (2019) 6.5/10*
Biography, Comedy, Drama | 16 October 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2019)

15-year-old Eryk lives with his mother, grandmother, and great-grandmother in a small village in Poland. He has a too intimate relation with his manipulative and dominant mother. Eryk is in love with his 13-year-old neighbor Klaudia, but he doesn’t know the difference between love and abuse.

*Light as Feathers (2018) 4/10*
1h 26min | Drama | 4 October 2018


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2019)

“The Warden,” tells a very strong, thrilling and entertaining story set in the 1960s. It is about a prison warden who is promoted to chief of police, but he is assigned the task of transferring prisoners to a new building before taking over his new position. Due to they are evacuating the old building, which is supposed to be turned into an airport. While transferring all inmates to the new Prison, but one inmate is missing. Now, to protect his reputation and save his career, Warden needs to find missing prisoner before his higher-ranking superior finds out. 
Then Warden started his inquiry with crew members one by one and the found the prisoner not escaped, he may hide somewhere in this building. At this point, a manhunt begins in the empty prison, found some missing shoe polish and a pet turtle are the only clues to the prisoner's whereabouts, but they don't take the warden very far. Finally, the prisoner caught or not?


*The Warden (2019) 7/10*
1h 40min | Drama, Mystery, Romance | 5 June 2019 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2019)

‘6.5 Tomans Per Meter’ is the story of a social drama that deals with the issue of drug-taking and addiction.
A police officer who is after a major drug dealer in Tehran. The movie shows how the police force follows leads and do whatever is in their power to get to the top of the food chain. Police brutality, atrociously inhumane conditions in jails and the disrespect for the sanctity of life are all portrayed with grimy detail...


*6.5 Toman Per Meter (2019) 7/10*
Metri Shesh Va Nim (original title)
2h 10min | Action, Crime, Drama | 17 March 2019 (Iran)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2019)

F20 is a medical code for schizophrenia.  The film based on a young man who spends most of his time playing videogames affected by schizophrenia that combines many often-used plots about crazy love, “simple” crime schemes going bad seemingly ideal people turning into homicidal maniacs.
Martina, a young woman who delivers pizza for her father, starts a relationship with Filip affected by schizophrenia. After Martina convinces Filip to steal her father’s money to go the Party Beach, everything turns into a bloody nightmare.


*F20 (2018) 5/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 27 September 2018 (Croatia)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2019)

One successful female comic artist drinks her days away among the exploiters and operators of Amsterdam’s Red Light District. The death of her mother, whom she sometimes still sees in hallucinations, and her destructive nature all conspire against her. After stealing a couple of thousand Euros from her neighbors, things get out of hand and gruesome sobering event at her neighbors forces her to take action.


*Bloody Marie (2019) 5/10*
1h 27min | Action, Drama | 28 February 2019 (Netherlands)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2019)

The Story of Nina Wu reveals the dark side of the industry. 
Nina Wu is about an actress who is willing to get a role at any cost. The wait seems to be endless, as she lives a lonely and repressed life combined with a hereditary condition, she suffers from minor depression. She is the victim of exploitation in the film industry, but she gives herself willingly, seeing no other way. 


*Nina Wu (2019) 5/10*
Juo ren mi mi (original title)
1h 42min | Drama | 19 July 2019 (Taiwan)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2019)

A strange fiction true story of stolen babies in 1980s Peru provides the narrative inspiration for writer-director Melina Leon's debut feature crime thriller movie.
A pregnant a young indigenous woman from the Andes who has recently moved to Lima with her husband. They have arrived to go to a clinic offering “free” medical assistance for the birth of their child. It’s an offer that’s too good to be true. Their newborn child is kidnapped away from her exhausted mother, supposedly for routine health checks, and she is returned repeatedly in short order, the clinic vanishes into thin air.
Her desperate search leads her to the only person who will listen and try to help her a quiet, A journalist named who begins an investigation. 
brings him into a perilous twilight zone of fake clinics, corrupt medics, and professional baby smugglers. Their painstaking fight for justice eventually yields some positive results but it is incomplete.

*Song Without a Name (2019) 6.5/10*
Canción sin nombre (original title)
1h 37min | Drama | 16 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2019)

The setting is Serbia in 1999, during NATO's airstrike campaign against the Slobodan Milosevic regime. This movie based on shocking real-life events, the writer-directors debut fictional feature went up with thriller.
A middle-aged truck driver arrives at a run-down warehouse in war-torn Kosovo to collect the mysterious load he has been tasked with transporting to the Serbian capital Belgrade, the journey must through treacherous territory to deliver a sensitive load. The rules of the job are without any stop and no questions keep the cargo locked away at all times till the end.


*The Load (2018) 5/10*
Teret (original title)
1h 38min | Drama | 30 August 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2019)

The debut film of young Ukrainian director Nariman Aliev made powerful dramatic road trip - family drama is well-crafted movie reveals the political and historical context to fully engage viewers from outside Europe’s troubled eastern border regions.
A grieving father and son share an eventful road trip across war-torn they who transport the body of a deceased older son and brother from Korea to Crimea because the father is very religious and he wants to bury his he older son in only in Crimea.
They are collecting the bullet-scarred corpse of an Elder son killed in battle after volunteering to fight in the ongoing border war between Ukraine and Russia. They pressing urgency to transport a deceased body across the country to bury him in his ancestral homeland, in observance of Tatar tradition and Islamic religious ritual. 
In between road trip, they facing many problems with the police and burglars and escaped in border security force after the checked.
Finally with suspenseful and tragic the ending.


*Homeward (2019) 7/10*
Evge (original title)
1h 36min | Drama | 7 November 2019 (Ukraine)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2019)

Fading actress Vera V. gathers with the remnants of her 70's social circle to shoot her last film: an unfinished script left behind by cherished friend J.L. Jorge. The Caribbean production is lavish, the musical numbers grand. But odd forces threaten the shoot. Vera turns to her ghosts for answers.


*Holy Beasts (2019) 4/10*
1h 30min | Drama | 8 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2019)

An extremely well-crafted look into a world I never knew existed. Director Hari Sama pulled a lot of his own experiences and successfully weaved them into a coming-of-age story set against the backdrop of the class divide in Mexico during the 80s, 
A young boy invited to a mythical nightclub where he discovers the underground nightlife scene: punk, sexual liberty, and drugs.
The music and cinematography really pushed it to another level. 

*This Is Not Berlin (2019) 6/10*
Esto no es Berlín (original title)
TV-MA | 1h 55min | Drama | 21 June 2019 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2019)

A quiet young man lives with his father and works alone to manage the family bakery. His elder brother dies committing a crime that results in the death of two others. As per family tradition to bury him next to their mother.
The village mayor does not access to his brother’s body and enforces the law to declare there is no place for bad people to be buried beside the good in the municipal cemetery. 
Mayor daughter is young man lover. She witnesses his resolve and encourages to take a stand for his family honor, even as doing so will put his life in danger.



*Amare Amaro (2018) 7/10*
1h 29min | Drama | 2 October 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2019)

The story, written by the two Romanian directors debut feature film focuses on a Crusade Against Corruption.
A young pediatric surgeon working in a large hospital in Bucharest.
The sudden death of a 3-year old boy following a routine hernia operation. He is devastated when one of his young patients suddenly dies. Sure that none of his actions were responsible for the child’s death. The young pediatric surgeon investigates and found the out that the disinfection liquids used for cleaning and hand-washing are being diluted with water, thus becoming less effective and leading to the spread of dangerous bacteria around the hospital. Endangering even the lives of patients being treated for minor issues.
Despite on his own attempts to investigate face the several issues, with his boss, and seek the support of his own family, the young surgeon is fundamentally alone face the scandal goes all the way up to the Ministry of Healthcare. Every step of the way, there is only indifference, fatalism, and sabotage.


*Thou Shalt Not Kill (2018) 6/10*
Sa nu ucizi (original title)
2h | Drama | 1 March 2019 (Romania)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2019)

Frida and Marius both are schoolmates. When they have to work together at school, it's the start of a turbulent and challenging relationship. Generation Achievement meets impossible love.


*Psychobitch (2019) 6.5/10*
1h 49min | Drama | 11 January 2019 (Norway)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2019)

Nina, a 16-year-old girl with big dreams who spends the summer between her village and the theme park where she works. Just before meeting Morad, a teenage from an Algerian family living in the nearby projects, Nina sees a meteorite falling in the sky that seems only visible to her as an omen.

*Meteorites (2018) 5/10*
Les météorites (original title)
1h 25min | Drama, Romance | 8 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)

Maryam Touzani’s exquisite debut film of Adam reveals the story of two women friendship between a pregnant hairdresser and a widowed mother, who transform each other's lives, Maternity, friendship and the position of women in who gives birth outside the marriage of Moroccan society.


*Adam (2019) 7/10*
1h 38min | Drama | 29 January 2020


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)

Ermanno is an Italian guy who spends his days doing petty thefts in order to put money in slot machines, Lena is an indomitable seven months pregnant Polish girl. They are two strangers, who now have to pretend to be a couple. Lena has come to Italy to sell her baby. Ermanno has to pretend to be the father so that he can entrust the baby to his uncle Fabio through an adoption between relatives.


*Sole (2019) 5.5/10*
1h 30min | Drama | 2019 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)

The young Belgian filmmaker Sarah Hirtt delves into the complex relationships that unite a broken family of siblings, living in Belgium and Spain, in conflict due to a problematic inheritance.


*Escapada (2018) 4/10*
Comedy, Drama | 13 March 2019 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2019)

A young soldier is deeply disturbed by the violence of the army and the way his unit is forced to hunt down and kill terrorists. When he is given leave to attend his mother’s funeral, After the end of leave never returned to camp the Military Police come after him. He escaped and hide in a half-constructed building, local police arrested again to-go station. In between, he escaped with bullet wounded went through vanishing in deep woods.
Then the story switches to a young woman married to a rich businessman lived in a luxury home in the deep in mountains.
She finds out that she’s pregnant. One morning, she leaves her luxurious villa and disappears into the forest. The film takes a turn for the worse when these two characters meet each other in the woods. She faints and finds himself in his den, an underground bunker which is ankle-deep in water. Both of them can't speak, they two magically communicate telepathically, conveyed by subtitles under large closeups of their eyes and he reassures her that he will look after her and her unborn child.




*Tlamess (2019) 6/10*
2h | Drama | 21 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 3, 2019)

An Impossible Love is an adaptation of the best-selling novel by Christine Angot 2015 best-seller of the same title, Director Catherine Corsini depicts the writer’s tumultuous childhood through the point of view of her mother.

*An Impossible Love (2018) 6.5/10*
Un amour impossible (original title)
2h 15min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 7 November 2018


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2019)

“Aurélio" is the lead singer of a famous rock band that was very successful until the late 1990s. On the night of his band's return to the stage, a video that involves him on the death of a military police officer on the internet. No one knows what actually happened, but the star becomes the target of radical groups. Aurelio, then, finds himself inserted in a tense and violent journey through the streets of São Paulo. 
Helena, a young journalist determined to find out what really happened and joined with Aurélio find the truth.


*O Homem Cordial (2019) 5/10*
Thriller | 16 August 2019 (Brazil)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2019)

Victor and Ben, in their thirties, have plans to open their own hairdressing salon. Victor manages to convince Célia, whom he knew while still at the hairdressing school, to follow him on the adventure.


*Victor et Célia (2019) 5/10*
1h 30min | Comedy, Drama | 24 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2019)

Lifeboat is the debut film of Josefine Kirkeskov. 
A summer holiday at sea in the Greek archipelago takes a dramatic turn for a Swedish-Norwegian couple when they in the middle of the night rescue a female Syrian refugee from the waves.
He wants to call the police, but the woman begs him not to. What really happened and how far will the couple go in order to help a complete stranger? 


*Lifeboat (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 30min | Drama, Thriller | 1 October 2018 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2019)

Maria Lafi’s film “Holy Boom”. In fact, there is no God at all in this dark drama where multiple storylines. The lives of four strangers, who live in the same neighborhood in the currently downgraded area of Patisia, change dramatically when on Palm Sunday. Due to Filipino teenager and friends blasted the neighborhood’s postbox. This explosion sets off three parallel stories of survival. Through Holy Week, fate has given everyone their own cross to bear.
Due to explosion important letters all of them have been destroyed, Lena and Manou’s loss drug stickers. A letter to Thalia from her abandoned child and Adia’s birth certificate. Both consequences are relentless Lena and Manou are chased by the drug dealer who wants his money back. Adia, an illegal immigrant, is now alone with her newborn child, forbidden to even identify the corpse of her husband, who has just died in a car accident. Ige tries in vain to be accepted by the local community and Thalia, who is watching everyone in the neighborhood, has lost her only chance of finding happiness.



*Holy Boom (2018) 7/10*
1h 39min | Drama


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2019)

A teenage girl is raised underground by a robot “Mother”, designed to repopulate the earth following an extinction event. But their unique bond is threatened when an inexplicable stranger arrives with alarming news.


*I Am Mother (2019) 6.5/10*
TV-14 | 1h 53min | Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi | 7 June 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2019)

György Mór Kárpáti's first feature film follows the 1848-49 revolution and the crackdown on freedom and features young Hungarian soldiers who do not yet know that it is over. Torn faces hide in the depths of the forest, where Blanka Mészáros stands for hope. Guerilla's mood is sucked in, captured so beautifully and sensitively.


*Guerilla (2019) 5/10*
1h 25min | Drama, History | 7 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2019)

While on a trip to Budapest with her new friend PAUL, ASTRID runs into her first big love JULIUS, whom she hasn´t seen for 30 years. Things have to be sorted out before she knows whom she belongs to.

*What Might Have Been (2019) 4/10*
Was gewesen wäre (original title)
1h 29min | Drama, Romance | 21 November 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2019)

After the devastating events of Avengers: Infinity War (2018), the universe is in ruins. With the help of remaining allies, the Avengers assemble once more in order to reverse Thanos' actions and restore balance to the universe.


*Avengers: Endgame (2019) 6.5/10*
PG-13 | 3h 1min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 26 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2019)

An upstanding young man commits a reckless act that ends in life-changing tragedy. His doomed rival becomes his friend only to become his rival again.

*Han Dan (2019) 6/10*
1h 5min | Drama, Family, Romance | 23 January 2019 (Taiwan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2019)

Louise loved Adam. Adam loved Louise. That is how it used to be. But a child has disappeared. Their child. The police said it was a drowning accident. Yet the truth is that their little boy’s body was never found. Lucas, ten years old. How easy it all would have been if the ocean had taken the trouble to throw up a little-swollen child’s corpse onto the beach. Or if a local with alcohol in his blood and blood on his hands had plowed him down at full speed. An indescribable pain. No more living, no more happiness, but at least no unanswered questions. Unfortunately, that is not how it is for Adam and Louise.


*Until We Fall (2018) 5/10*
Til vi falder (original title)
1h 48min | Drama | 25 April 2019 (Denmark)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2019)

Alex, recently back in Brighton Beach after a family-imposed sabbatical in Russia, finds work at a slaughterhouse while looking after his grandmother Olga, who suffers from dementia. He finds himself drawn to Olga's Filipino caregiver, Olivia. When he realizes that she's an undocumented transwoman, Alex must decide whether to help Olivia with her predicament.


*Lingua Franca (2019) 5/10*
1h 30min | Drama | September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2019)

A Dog's Journey is the sequel to 2017's sentimental A Dog's Purpose, both of which are based on W. Bruce Cameron's best-selling books about a dog.
A story about reincarnated again and again with the purpose of finding a specific human to protect and love. 
Ethan and Hannah's granddaughter was CJ. The problem is that CJ's mom, Gloria decides to take CJ away. A dog's soul prepares to leave this life for a new one, he makes a promise to Ethan to find CJ and protect her at any cost. Thus begins Dog's adventure through multiple lives filled with love, friendship, and devotion. After a long journey Dog reunites the family again.

*A Dog's Journey (2019) 7/10*
PG | 1h 49min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 17 May 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 9, 2019)

In 2027 Brazil, civil servant Joana mainly deals with divorce cases. As a member of a branch of evangelical Christians known as the Divino Amor group, she uses her position to offer a kind of physical therapy to couples who want to separate. Although Joana and her husband Danilo regularly consummate their marriage, neither her constant prayers nor any other methods of assistance seem to be able to fulfill their desire for a child.


*Divine Love (2019) 5/10*
Divino Amor (original title)
1h 41min | Drama | 27 June 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2019)

A horrifying true story, a German deserter poses as a Luftwaffe captain and presides over the slaughter of prisoners.
The drama is based on the true story of Willi Herold, Shot in black and white and set in the final days of World War II. Willi Herold is just a kid 19 years old, who found a Nazi officer’s uniform, assumed the role, and self-righteously went on to murder an estimated 170 of his countrymen. 
Director Robert Schwentke being the fame of (RED, Insurgent, Allegiant, R.I.P.D.) all are worth to watch.,

*The Captain (2017) 7/10*
Der Hauptmann (original title)
1h 58min | Drama, History, War | 27 July 2018


----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2019)

A young Israeli man absconds to Paris to flee his nationality, aided by his trusty Franco-Israeli dictionary.


*Synonyms (2019) 2/10*
Synonymes (original title)
2h 3min | Drama | 28 February 2019 (Israel)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2019)

Who You Think I Am is the adaptation of Camille Laurens’ novel, Director Safy Nebbou has chosen a right cast of Juliette Binoche in the rather challenging role of a woman sucked into the vortex of a double identity, submerged in the illusion of youth and love.


*Who You Think I Am (2019) 6/10*
Celle que vous croyez (original title)
1h 41min | Drama, Romance | 27 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2019)

Two married couples adjust to the vast social and economic changes taking place in China from the 1980s to the present.


*So Long, My Son (2019) 7/10*
Di jiu tian chang (original title)
3h | Drama | 22 March 2019 (China)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2019)

A few years from now - Bacurau, a small town in the Brazilian sertão, mourns the loss of its matriarch, Carmelita, who lived to be 94. Days later, its inhabitants notice that their community has vanished from most maps.


*Bacurau (2019) 5/10*
2h 11min | Action, Adventure, Mystery | 29 August 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2019)

The reappearance of notorious criminal Paul Sanchez becomes an obsession for a young police officer who will do anything to catch him.


*Paul Sanchez Is Back! (2018) 5/10*
Paul Sanchez est revenu! (original title)
1h 50min | Drama, Thriller | 18 July 2018 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2019)

Céline Sciamma’s first foray into period drama set in the Brittany coast, 1770 starts out as a cautiously demure watercolor wash but gradually builds into a vivid, full-blooded oil portrait of the stolen romantic relationship between two young women. 

*Portrait of a Lady on Fire (2019) 6.5/10*
Portrait de la jeune fille en feu (original title)
1h 59min | Drama, History, Romance | 6 December 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2019)

Joon-ho Bong back and on Brilliant form of Parasite is cumbersomely plotted and heavy-handed in its social commentary. A luxuriously and satirical suspense drama about a home invasion of the lifestyle snatchers.

Joon-ho Bong's being the fame of his previous epic:-
Memories of Murder (2003)
The Host (2006)
Mother (2009)
Snowpiercer (2013)
Okja (2017)


*Parasite (2019) 7.5/10*
Gisaengchung (original title)
2h 12min | Comedy, Drama, Thriller | 11 October 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2019)

About three generations of a family grappling with a life-changing experience during one day of a vacation in the historic town of Sintra, Portugal.

*Frankie (2019) 3/10*
1h 38min | Drama | 25 October 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2019)

A young Western woman is recruited by the Mossad to go undercover in Tehran where she becomes entangled in a complex triangle with her handler and her subject.


*The Operative (2019) 6/10*
1h 56min | Thriller | 24 July 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 16, 2019)

It is a story of reunion, a love story between two sisters, the story of a family who loves each other but who do not know how to tell.
Vali and Mina are two sisters whom everything opposes, removed by the trials of life. One is a singer, dreamy and emotional. The other is a therapist, distant and rational. Their loving father ends up finding the perfect opportunity to gather them for a weekend and try to reconcile them Vali won an audition in Paris and it is Mina who will have to take him there despite his contempt for the passion of his sister.


*J'irai où tu iras (2019) 5/10*
Comedy, Drama | 2 October 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2019)

With Italy about to go to war in 1914, this is the story of the encounter between a goatherd called Lucia, the commune of young Northern Europeans led by Seybu and the town's young doctor on the unique island of Capri.


*Capri-Revolution (2018) 6/10*
2h 2min | Drama, History | 20 December 2018


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2019)

15-year old Klemen lives with his elder brother Peter and single mother in a small and remote rural town. Klemen’s well-established routine of spending time with his beloved brother on the tennis court and by the nearby river gets interrupted by Peter’s sudden and passionate love affair with his gorgeous classmate Sonja. This triggers a torrent of conflicting emotions and reckless actions by Klemen. —Slovenian Film Centre


*Don't Forget to Breathe (2019) 4/10*
Ne pozabi dihati (original title)
1h 37min | Drama | 2019 (Slovenia)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2019)

Writers-directors Patrick-Mario Bernard and Pierre Trividic premiered their latest independent and very melancholic anti-superhero film.
The movie about a French man born with the ability to render himself invisible, He can disappear and reappear by breathing in and out heavily, but it doesn’t always work. But such power only leads to loneliness, alienation and a feeling that one would have been better off without it. 

*Blind Spot (2019) 6/10*
L'angle mort (original title)
1h 44min | Drama | 17 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2019)

Felix Vereecke grows up as an insider at his father’s veteran league cycling races, an outlandish milieu with no shortage of alcohol, violence, and prohibited substances.
He wants to become a pro no matter what, excelling his father Mathieu, who seeks to fulfill his own failed dreams of cycling glory.
As an adult, Felix turns out to be incredibly gifted. When he becomes a national junior champion, he follows his own path towards the promised land of youth cycling: Italy. The merciless competition and his feeble health, however, threaten to become his downfall.

*Coureur (2018) 6/10*
1h 36min | Drama | 13 March 2019 (Belgium)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2019)

Being fame of Liza the Fox-Fairy (2015), Hungarian filmmaker Károly Ujj Mészáros returns with a solid and stylish thriller that sets its heights high with a focus on ideological issues and the weight of the past with some intriguing dips into Hungary’s history of politics, corruption, and extra-judicial killings. A very well Cinematography, unexpected ways and from unusual perspectives, along with excellent sound design and composition.
Once a great investigator, troubled ex-detective has discovered a serial murder case. Now suffers from a panic disorder. She can no longer visit crime scenes and relies on photos to uncover details other investigators miss. But when a fellow detective pushes her back into the game to examine a series of mysterious deaths, they uncover much more and dig much deeper than they expect.


*X - The eXploited (2018) 7.5/10*
X. (original title)
1h 54min | Crime, Thriller | 1 November 2018 (Hungary)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2019)

Based on true events, Ana is a seamstress who lost her son 18 years ago when he was allegedly stillborn.  As Ana has never seen the body of her son, nor been informed of where he was buried, she is still unable to let go of the notion that Stefan, as he was named for the purpose of the death certificate, might be alive, and perhaps even within her reach. Ana keeps trying to find out the truth.


*Stitches (2019) 5/10*
Savovi (original title)
1h 45min | Drama, Thriller | 11 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2019)

TO SAVE A LIFE MEANS TO SAVE THE WORLD
Hardly anyone would have predicted that Žanis Lipke would miraculously become a hero. He was a completely ordinary Latvian blue-collar worker. In order to be able to support his family under wartime conditions, he worked at the German military aviation warehouses and supplemented his income by smuggling at night. This film attempts to answer the question of whether Žanis’ courage stems from his adventurous and daring spirit, stubbornness, or a sense of responsibility towards people in need. ×


*The Mover (2018) 6.5/10
1h 30min | History | 18 October 2018 (Latvia)*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

Antonia Berger, a young German and enthusiastic Communist, goes to the Soviet Union in the 1930s. Whilst there, she is accused of spying and sent to Vorkuta’s labor camp. After being released from the gulag in 1952, she manages to return home to the new socialist East German state with her daughter Lydia. Antonia is forced by her party comrades to keep her terrible experiences secret for the common good. It is only after Stalin's death that she speaks out about her time in the Soviet Union. But her newly regained freedom is taken away from her again when her lover, a committed Communist, informs the authorities. Antonia has to make a choice – between truth or the present.

*Sealed Lips (2018) 6/10*
Warum? (original title)
1h 48min | Drama | 5 September 2019 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

Set towards the end of World War II, Kaede Itakura, who leads kindergartners, and Mitsue Nonomiya, who enjoys music, persuades the parents at the school to take their children out of Tokyo. They seek shelter at an abandoned temple in Saitama while Tokyo is bombed.


*Organ (2019) 4/10*
Ano Hi No Orugan (original title)
Family, War | 22 February 2019 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2019)

Vivere revolves around the Attorre family, who live in a decent suburb in a terraced house. Luca, a freelance journalist, and packager of colored items, barely making a living in the newspapers, while Susi (Ramazzotti), a dancer, has been reduced to teaching overweight ladies, and Lucilla, their six-year-old daughter, is quiet and imaginative but suffers from asthma. In a magnificent and incomprehensible Rome, multi-layered, maternal yet unkind, Mary Ann, an Irish art history student, touches down to start a new job as an au pair to the little Lucilla. One year in Italy at the Attorre home will prove to be full of legitimate and illicit ties, friendship and love.

*Vivere (2019) 6/10*
Drama | 26 September 2019 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2019)

These young women are an odd couple. Julie is quick-witted and stubborn. She celebrates idleness and even voluntarily checks into a psychiatric clinic. Nurse Agnes, on the other hand, is always eager to do the right thing and to meet everyone’s expectations of her, which is not always easy. When the two of them accidentally meet one day, odds are they won’t get along. But they quickly feel attracted to one another, despite their enormous differences.

*Stillstehen (2019) 4/10*
Drama | 2 July 2019 (Germany)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2019)

Egor Korshunov (40) is a Siberian forest guard who works in a local environmental company, fighting fearlessly against poachers in the taiga. Egor is a great family man, respected by his fellow villagers. He and his wife Natalia are expecting a second child. Unexpectedly, Egor finds out that he has terminal cancer and has only two months left to live. No traditional medicine or shamanic magic can save Egor. Finally, left with no other options, he decides to take the last desperate step. He attempts to completely change his identity in order to fool the oncoming death.


*The Man Who Surprised Everyone (2018) 5/10*
Chelovek, kotoryy udivil vsekh (original title)
1h 45min | Drama | 25 October 2018 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2019)

Wanda's world has been turned upside down when her teenage daughter Nina suddenly turns up in a hijab. Nina has secretly converted to Islam.

*Womit haben wir das verdient? (2018) 4/10*
1h 31min | Comedy | 30 November 2018 (Austria)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2019)

A biopic about the first successful female conductor in the world: Antonia Brico. Antonia Brico was born as Wilhemina Wolthius in Rotterdam in 1902 but moved to California with her adoptive parents in 1908. After a musical education in the US, she leaves for the Berlin conservatory in 1927, where she is the first American to graduate in 1929. In 1930 she debuted as the first female conductor for the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra in 1938 she is the first woman to stand before the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Her eventful life is also further, successfully, dominated by conquering a place and retaining it in the male-dominated world of conductors.


*The Conductor (2018) 7/10*
De dirigent (original title)
2h 17min | Biography, Drama | 20 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2019)

Matthias Le Goff, an Olympic champion at the end of his career, makes a homophobic statement on TV. His punishment: coach the Shiny Shrimps, a flamboyant and amateur gay water-polo team. They have only one thing in mind: to qualify for the Gay Games in Croatia where the hottest international LGBT athletes compete. 

*
The Shiny Shrimps (2019) 3/10*
Les crevettes pailletées (original title)
1h 43min | Comedy | 8 May 2019 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2019)

Pedro Almodovar's "Pain and Glory" is most reflexive and technically excellent casts Antonio Banderas and Penelope Cruz in his new film, which amounts to a stylized summary of his life and works with blending comedy with a slight drama hinging it's lifeless and cold to feel humanly comfortable.
A tiny autobiographical roundup of the Spanish director's personal and film past as seen through the eyes of an aging director would be termed a homage. It reunites many actors from the different periods of a most distinguished career.


*Pain and Glory (2019) 4/10*
Dolor y gloria (original title)
R | 1h 53min | Drama | 4 October 2019


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2019)

Ioana Uricaru's "Lemonade" exposes the dark truths about emigrating to America explores a topic unfamiliar to an empathetic portrait of the difficulties of navigating between authoritarianism and survival in the US immigration system.
 Mara a nurse and single mother who has come to America on a temporary work visa before her visa expired, she married Daniel, a former patient of hers who she met five weeks prior. Her son, Dragos will soon be joining them from Romania, and she plans to sell her apartment in Bucharest to finance their move to a bigger home in the States. All she needs to do now is pass the green card interview. 
The immigration officer responsible for her case exploits her situation, accusing her of marriage fraud on his personal benefit to abuse her for sexual exploitation comes into play, and she must find a way to navigate it all without jeopardizing her and her son’s future.


*Lemonade (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 28min | Drama | 4 October 2018 (Romania)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2019)

I read your reviews.

And I never understand your reviews and your ratings.
Seldom I find, you've praised the movie while reviewing but rated it 4 or 5 out of 10!

When reviewing why not put in your own words what you liked or disliked about the movie. Without that feels like a mere description or a summary of the movie.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> I read your reviews.
> 
> And I never understand your reviews and your ratings.
> Seldom I find, you've praised the movie while reviewing but rated it 4 or 5 out of 10!
> ...



ok, will try.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2019)

Its adaptation of the Argentine film 'The Accused 2018'.
A slow-paced courtroom drama about a 16-year-old teenage girl accused of killing a friend which took place two years before. But compare to Indian films, the entire courtroom like a group discussion without any strong arguments or shouting.

*The Girl with a Bracelet (2019) 5/10*
La fille au bracelet (original title)
Crime, Drama | 5 February 2020 (France)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2019)

A very slow burn drama about a man from being a witness to becoming a murderer.

*The Criminal Man (2019) 4/10*
4 September 2019 (Italy)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2019)

Angel of Mine is as usual poor plot story nothing serious. But Noomi Rapace plays the central plot of the story also well performed.


*Angel of Mine (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 38min | Thriller | 30 August 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2019)

A Son is a much-anticipated debut feature film from Mehdi Barsaoui. A family weekend, driving home from the party in southern Tunisia Meriem, her husband Fares and their ten-year-old son, Aziz, In between road trip, they caught up in an armed attack life becomes turn in to a nightmare.


*A Son (2019) 7/10*
Bik Eneich: Un Fils (original title)
1h 35min | Drama | 31 August 2019 (Tunisia)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2019)

Alice is a slow burn family drama about mother must become a prostitute to save her home.

*Alice (2019) 6/10*
1h 43min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 10 March 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2019)

Another cyborg story is very messing because it’s adapted from a comic book. The CGI work is marvelous with good action scenes is absolutely stunning. Maybe another sequel will come.

*Alita: Battle Angel (2019) 7/10*
PG-13 | 2h 2min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 14 February 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2019)

A director-writer Santhakumar's comes back after 8 years of first debut film Mouna Guru (2011).
Magamuni stands out from routine Tamil films also an extraordinary performance from Arya,158 minutes long film, engaging and powerful thriller.


*Magamuni (2019) 7/10*
UA | 2h 36min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 5 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2019)

DEMONS HAVE DEMONS TOO
We have headaches too...Nothing else.,

*Hellboy (2019) 4/10*
R | 2h | Action, Adventure, Fantasy | 12 April 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2019)

As usual double agent plot with different cast and situations. A good engaging action flick.,

*Anna (2019) 6/10*
R | 1h 59min | Action, Thriller | 21 June 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2019)

A drug mafia leader sends his two people to investigate why the shipment was blocked and adulterated. 
Nicolas Cage plays the villain role to follow the drug smuggling chain to find out the truth. Finally lookalike docudrama.

*Running with the Devil (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 40min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 20 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2019)

As a stressed-out high school counselor who helps his students by murdering their abusive relatives and create a fine line between sympathetic and sinister. 
There are a couple of decent twists, His mother and wife also covered and hide the truth to a local detective.


*Bloodline (2018) 5/10*
R | 1h 35min | Horror, Thriller | 20 September 2019


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2019)

Jim Jarmusch’s back with horror-comedy, “The Dead Don’t Die,” Its Zombie Movie, but not follow any zombie genre conventions, like no scary, violent, brutal, bloodshed, disgusting and disturbing. Its held up with mockery in this painfully ironic like an agonizing anti-thriller docudrama.

*The Dead Don't Die (2019) 5/10*
R | 1h 44min | Comedy, Fantasy, Horror | 14 June 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2019)

Its Beautiful Story, Beautiful Women, Good Cinematography, Every single shot was breathtaking.....Unforgettable Movie.,
Palm Trees in the Snow is an incredibly epic story of Spanish film about an unfolding in two parallel stories, two generations of the same Spanish family are drawn to the romance, beauty, and danger of Equatorial Guinea. In 1954.

*Palm Trees in the Snow (2015) 7/10*
Palmeras en la nieve (original title)
2h 43min | Drama, Romance | 25 December 2015 (Spain)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2019)

Cheap and funny thriller movie, even though she winner of Academy Winner - Octavia Spencer.

*Ma (2019) 4.5/10*
R | 1h 39min | Horror, Thriller | 31 May 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2019)

“The Isle” is quite a bit slow but not creepy or scary in spite of that, the build-up is very good Location, scenery & cinematography helps a lot here.

*The Isle (2018) 5.5/10*
1h 36min | Fantasy, Mystery, Thriller | 22 July 2019 (UK)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2019)

An internationally-renowned Filipino director Brillante Mendoza ('Ma' Rosa', 'Lola', 'Kinatay', 'Thy Womb').
Alpha: The Right to Kill is a brutal and gritty drama looking at two major issues in Philippines drugs and police corruption. Its WAR ON DRUGS.
The whole movie vivid realism, handheld cinematography, with grainy nighttime footage peeking at what happens on the streets under the cover of darkness.


*Alpha: The Right to Kill (2018) 6.5/10*
1h 34min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 16 January 2019 (Philippines)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2019)

A confusing plot without any scary.....Only Maze.,
Even though directed by a cult director "Vincenzo Natali" for Cube, Splice, and Haunter.

*In the Tall Grass (2019) 4.5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 41min | Drama, Horror, Thriller | 4 October 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2019)

Fractured is a decent thriller movie, lead role by Sam Worthington does an excellent job of playing on the sympathies of the audience. 

*Fractured (2019) 5/10*
TV-MA | 1h 39min | Thriller | 11 October 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2019)

A disturbed comedian due to an illness neglected and harmed by society. Then the revolution of multiple faces does a bloody crime.

*Joker (2019) 6.5/10*
R | 2h 2min | Crime, Drama, Thriller | 4 October 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2019)

Death Wish franchise is an American action-crime-drama film series based on the 1972 novel by Brian Garfield. This is the Sixth one, star cast by Bruce Willis. As usual common revenge story.

*Death Wish (2018) 5/10*
R | 1h 47min | Action, Crime, Drama | 2 March 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2019)

Based on historical events...
A Strong Military action movie with a good strategic plan captures the emotional side of the true event.

*The Balkan Line (2019) 7/10*
Balkanskiy rubezh (original title)
2h 10min | Action, War | 21 March 2019 (Russia)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2019)

Warsaw 44 is an epic historical war drama film about young fighters in the Warsaw Uprising also a love story shattered by the cruelty of war. Well made by Polish filmmaker Jan Komasa. 
A bloody and brutal reality of the Warsaw 44 is a tremendous film as engrossing and powerful as it is haunting and frightful and literal blood storms rain down from the sky. 

*Warsaw '44 (2014) 7/10*
Miasto 44 (original title)
2h 10min | Drama, History, Romance | 19 September 2014 (Poland)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2019)

The tale of an Indian village trying to capture a rampaging bull goes from wild attack movie to apocalyptic portrayal of bodies, fire and mud thanks to a relentless soundscape and breathless pace.
Cinematography and sound design are good. Most of the scene was a single shot.

*Jallikattu (2019) 7/10*
UA | 1h 35min | Crime | 4 October 2019 (India)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2019)

It's based on a Tamil novel Vekkai written by Poomani. The conflict is between the folks of Vadakkur and Thekkur due to overland that becomes turn in to bloody, gory and glorious revenge saga.

*Asuran (2019) 7.5/10*
Not Rated | 2h 21min | Action, Drama | 3 October 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2019)

An average film based on true events. I Intentionally watched this movie for Directed by Clint Eastwood.

*The 15:17 to Paris (2018) 5/10*
PG-13 | 1h 34min | Biography, Drama, Thriller | 9 February 2018 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2019)

It's the second feature film from Jennifer Kent, director of 'The Babadook.' A slow burn revenge thriller.


*The Nightingale (2018) 7/10*
R | 2h 16min | Adventure, Drama, Thriller | 29 August 2019 (Australia)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2019)

A dog movie of this year... It's a little bit slow narration...quite good.
Based on the best-selling novel by Garth Stein, THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN is a heartfelt tale narrated by a philosophical dog named Enzo (voiced by Kevin Costner). 


*The Art of Racing in the Rain (2019) 6/10*
PG | 1h 49min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 9 August 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2019)

A well known Aussie director David Michod (Animal Kingdom, The Rover, War Machine) comes with a based on a collection of William Shakespeare's plays.
Set in England, 15th century. The King reveals the outstanding historical epic claim beautiful cinematography, strong performances, and a remarkable battle scene with a good plan strategy full of surprises. It’s a saga that strays both from history and from Shakespeare in its tale of power and betrayal ends with some twists.

*The King (2019) 7/10*
R | 2h 20min | Biography, Drama, History | 1 November 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2019)

A well-acclaimed director Gavin Hood's (A Reasonable Man, Tsotsi, X-Men Origins: Wolverine, Ender's Game, Eye in the Sky) comes with gripping spy drama of Official Secrets.

Official Secrets is based on the true story of Katharine Gun. One who blew the whistle on a top-secret memo involving the US-Iraq war of 2003.
Keira Knightley cast as (Katharine Gun) well performs till the end.

*Official Secrets (2019) 6.5/10*
R | 1h 52min | Biography, Drama, Romance | 30 August 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 7, 2019)

The Peanut Butter Falcon is a buddy-road movie with a tiny adventure.


*The Peanut Butter Falcon (2019) 6/10*
PG-13 | 1h 37min | Adventure, Comedy, Drama | 23 August 2019 (USA)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2019)

Based on the 2013 novel by the fame of Japanese mystery writer Keigo Higashino's Detective Kaga series.
A skillful movie story reveals like great mysteries, it is a complex puzzle story sure to scratch an itch for mystery lovers.

*The Crimes That Bind (2018) 6.5/10*
Inori no maku ga oriru toki (original title)
1h 59min | Mystery, Thriller | 27 January 2018 (Japan)


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2019)

Based on true events...The Battle of Long Tan is one of the most savage and decisive engagements in Australian military history. It's just over one hundred inexperienced young Kiwi and Aussie soldiers who held off an advance from more than 2500 Northern Vietnamese soldiers in the battle of Long Tan in 1966. During the battle, 18 Australians and more than 500 enemies were killed.


*Danger Close (2019) 6/10*
Danger Close: The Battle of Long Tan (original title)
R | 1h 58min | Action, Drama, War | 8 August 2019 (Australia)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

More than a year not updated...Moved to FB in some other group...Will Update not elobrate


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*Stillwater - 2021* - A slow-burn Drama 90%+Thriller 10%....Hard to see Matt Damon in this character...He silently managed well.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*The Green Knight - 2021* - A very slow movie...Need the Patience to sit tight... As usual Dev Patel worked...Some what not matched in this character.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*CODA - 2021* - Unexpected...It's Pure Cinema...All are well performed. The simple story makes us engage till the end.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*Snake Eyes - 2021* - Nothing special as usual Hollywood masala...Good time pass.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*Sweet Girl - 2021* - A Decent Thriller with Twist...Jason Momoa and Isabela Merced played well...End of the movie some twists whole movie credits go to  Isabela Merced.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*Reminiscence - 2021* - A decent slow-run sci-fi thriller...For this story no need for sci-fi and Hugh Jackman... Any way visualization is good but nothing special.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> More than a year not updated...Moved to FB in some other group...Will Update not elobrate


Welcome back in this thread. I thought you mostly stopped watching movies because of lack of time.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Welcome back in this thread. I thought you mostly stopped watching movies because of lack of time.


Not like that, I updated somewhere in the FB group.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

*Risen - 2021*

A very slow movie...nothing special and poor CG works.,

It's another kind of alien invasion gigantic alien tree to grow and release toxic spores to end human life.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

*Demonic - 2021*

I tried because of its *Neill Blomkamp*.,

Unexpected from him...After *District 9*, *Chappie*,...After a low-budget junk horror movie.,

There is no gripping to watch the whole movie...It's another modern way of Exorcism.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2021)

*Tueurs - 2017*

Awesome...A fast-paced Belgian crime thriller...


After has just made a final masterful prison break and does bank heist. Police suspect his gang finds themselves involved in a criminal case of thirty years.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2021)

*70 Big Ones - 2018*


A decent crime drama...

Two robbers heist the bank...Hold hostage for custody...One of them makes another plan...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2021)

*Minamata - 2020* - A shocking true story...A war photographer W. Eugene Smith’s expose mercury poisoning in a Japanese fishing village in 1972.

Johnny Depp as usual good performs quietly.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2021)

*You Disappear - 2017*...A very slow movie...Un usual plot makes turmoil sit tight to watch the whole movie...disappointed.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2021)

*Running Against the Wind - 2019* -

Inspired Engaging True story...from Ethiopia.,

Set in a remote rural town, two young men from rural Ethiopia dreaming of new lives is engaging at times. But they did not get easier.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2021)

*The Last Mercenary - 2021* - It's a junk movie from JCVD...Other than nothing else.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2021)

*Operation Java - 2021*


A good crime thriller...

Two unemployed graduate student approaches the cyber cell with a new perspective to a film piracy case.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2021)

*The Protege -2021*

A decent action+thriller movie...

Two world premier assassins who share a mysterious past from Vietnam.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2021)

*The Gateway - 2021*

An average thriller...

A social worker assigns to keep a single mother and her daughter safe after her criminal boyfriend is released from prison.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2021)

*V2. Escape from Hell - 2021*

Based on a true story...

A decent war drama...

The Soviet pilot hijacks an aircraft to lead an escape from a German concentration camp.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2021)

*No Man of God - 2021* - A well-made Biography based on real-life transcripts culled from conversations between FBI analyst Bill Hagmaier and serial killer Ted Bundy...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 30, 2021)

*Antidisturbios - 2020 TV Series 
5h 6min 
6 Episodes*

An engaging crime drama about Six riot police carries out a problematic eviction tragedy occurs.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2021)

*12 Mighty Orphans - 2021*

*Based on a true story...A decent watch not much depth in games*


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2021)

*May God Save Us - 2016
Original title: Que Dios nos perdone*
*2h 7min*

Trailer: **www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYn8R2KXVxY&ab*

A well-made Spanish thriller...
Two troubled cops hunt for a serial killer.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2021)

*Baby Money - 2021*
*1h 33min*

Trailer: 





A very simple plot that makes for solid thriller entertainment.

A small group makes home invasion make into turmoil.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

*The Candidate - 2018*
*Original title: El reino*
*2h 12min*
*Awards -32 wins & 30 nominations*

Trailer: 




A Stylish Political Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

*Live or Let Die - 2020*
*1h 36min*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VMUdK5xcTA&ab 

It's an Average Zombie movie with disgusting and disturbing.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't Breathe 2 - 2021 1h 38min​
Trailer: 





*Now You See...What I See...*

Well, made, again cat & Mouse chase edge of the seat...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2021)

Yakuza Princess - 2021 1h 51min​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=poBN2xJNN48&ab


Based on Danilo Beyruth’s Samurai Shiro comic book...

A decent thriller...

A young woman discovers she’s a crime family heiress  Yakuza empire, after that, her destiny enters a spiral of violence and mystery.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2021)

Women - 2021 1h 32min​
Trailer: 




A very slow-burn decent thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2021)

Zone 414 - 2021 1h 38min​
Trailer: 




An average neo-noir thriller...without tense and thrill.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2021)

*Worth - 2020
Original title: What Is Life Worth
1h 58min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOAemeB9CAw&ab

OUR NATIONAL TRAGEDY. THEIR PERSONAL SUFFERING. HIS IMPOSSIBLE TASK...

A Pain of 9/11...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2021)

Escape Room: Tournament of Champions - 2021 1h 28min​
Trailer: 





Continuation of following franchise...no gripping


Again a group of teenagers is abducted and forced to solve a chain of deadly logic puzzles for survival.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2021)

Kate - 2021 1h 46min​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MysGjRS9jFU&ab

A bloodthirst vengeance flick action movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2021)

*Malignant - 2021
1h 51min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gczt0fhawDs&ab_channel


James Wan's new modern horror movie...Brutal and Bloody with plenty of shocks.


Two sisters, one of them multipersonality comes real possibly possessed with supernatural powers.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

*Prey
2021
1h 27min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQZuN-HLQU8&ab

A decent German survival thriller...

Five friends went hiking trip in the middle of the wild, later they run for survival from an unknown shooter.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

*Clickbait - 2021
TV Mini-Series
6h 8min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwVLObz0MGs&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...With so many twists and turns makes lagging.

The disappearance of a family man goes viral on video being kidnapped And his sister And wife try to find him.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

*Ted Bundy: American Boogeyman - 2021
1h 50min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYv_0sF1yA&ab

A very slow-paced movie without tense.,

Based on a true story...the detective and the FBI agent manhunt serial killer that brought him to justice.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2021)

*Even the Rain - 2010
Original title: También la lluvia
1h 43min
Awards - 21 wins & 17 nominations*​
Trailer: *www.imdb.com/title/tt1422032/

An engaging drama...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2021)

*The Wind that Shakes the Barley - 2006
2h 7min
Awards - 7 wins & 24 nominations**

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yvHe_ksnDA&ab*​
*A Good and Decent War Drama...*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2021)

*Conviction - 2018
Original title: Une intime conviction
1h 50min
Awards - 1 nomination*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4fg6YkBO4o&ab

Based on a Real-life case...

A slow-burn French courtroom thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2021)

*Prisoners of the Ghostland - 2021
1h 43min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDBIKpbOY9M&ab

A nonsense movie from Nicolas Cage...Below Average.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *Prisoners of the Ghostland - 2021*​*1h 43min*​
> Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDBIKpbOY9M&ab
> 
> A nonsense movie from Nicolas Cage...Below Average.,



@Desmond Have you seen Mandy yet?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2021)

Not yet. But I'll watch tomorrow once I get free.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Desmond Have you seen Mandy yet?


Still Pending For Me


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2021)

*The Hearts of the Down Under and the My Son - 2021
Original title: My Son
1h 35min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRDXnNwbP2I&ab



A slow burn and well-made decent mystery/crime drama...The whole movie shot good location and landscape by Christian Carion.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Still Pending For Me


I found it quite unique movie, similar to another Nicholas Cage movie Color Out of Space which I have yet to see but seen the trailer.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I found it quite unique movie, similar to another Nicholas Cage movie Color Out of Space which I have yet to see but seen the trailer.


Still Pending...He dumping more movies per year...Mostly his movies are average or b-grade nowadays...except few


----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2021)

*Candyman - 2021
1h 31min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlwzuZ9kOQU&ab

DARE TO SAY HIS NAME...

It's a Reboot of Candyman (1992) movie...But not Scary, compare to the sequel...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)

*Old - 2021
1h 48min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nupe9vVBcwI&ab

IT’S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME...

Based on the graphic novel Sandcastle...

M. Night Shyamalan's creepy theory...

Its lab experiment in an unknown resort's special private beach makes effects on everyone two years per hour to solve the mystery.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)

*Cry Macho - 2021
1h 44min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVc8SI5CAKw&ab


Clint Eastwood's Movie...A decent movie...at this age he making a movie unbelievable.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)

*The Stronghold - 2020
Original title: BAC Nord
1h 45min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJg1c3TyikY&ab\

Awesome...High Speed Crime Thriller.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)

*The Auschwitz Report - 2021
1h 34min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQjU6UrEYPg&ab


Based on the true story of Freddy and Walter.

Another story of two Jews who escaped from Auschwitz.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2021)

*The Mad Women's Ball - 2021
Original title: Le bal des folles
1h 54min*​
*Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW-69FfY7z8&ab

Based on the novel by Victoria Mas...

A Slow-Burn Thriller...

A 26-year-old woman who typically communed with the dead in private. Her family sends her to psychic asylum. She escapes with help of a nurse.*


----------



## shreeux (Sep 18, 2021)

*The Card Counter - 2021
1h 51min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RvVT1cDiNc&ab

REAP WHAT YOU SOW...

A Slow-Burn Thriller...Gently.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2021)

*The Killing of Kenneth Chamberlain - 2020*​*1h 23min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWAZWsfUXpY&ab


Based on the true story...

Not much great


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2021)

*The Division
Original title: A Divisão
2h 14min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz12dZ8gU7g&ab

Based on shocking events that took place during the 1990s in Rio de Janeiro.

A Good & Gripping Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2021)

*Apples - 2020
Original title: Mila
1h 31min
Awards - 14 wins & 22 nominations*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ulEc2aSq8o&ab


Watched it because of Festival Movie...Not much impressed


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2021)

*The Medium - 2021
2h 10min
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2Pr8Y19uwY&ab

Dir: Banjong Pisanthanakun's brilliantly executed combining occultism, supernatural possessions, and intense gore and violence movie.


More Rituals than Scary...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 23, 2021)

*The Voyeurs - 2021*​*2h*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fiCdELSwwI&ab

*Disclaimer: Erotic, Nudity & Voyeurism.*​
A generic modern update of Alfred Hitchcock's Rear Window...

No Review...No Spoiler...Try Your End.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2021)

*Free Guy - 2021
1h 55min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cttnRmcr_ME&ab

A new inventive concept of Movies mixed up with Video games...Just fun.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2021)

*Intrusion - 2021
1h 32min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAJVDe205tY&ab

A very average thriller...nothing else.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2021)

*East of the Mountains - 2021
1h 33min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hZ0eTlc-ig&ab

Based on the novel...

A below-average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2021)

*The Starling - 2021
1h 42min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYyImx_KXm4&ab

HOPE STARTS FROM SMALL...

It's a very average drama...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2021)

*Nayattu - 2021*​*2h 4min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDL16fCKmkw&ab

Awesome...An energetic thriller till the end.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2021)

*The Mark of the Angels - Miserere
Original title: La marque des anges - Miserere
1h 46min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfuwqJ26ApU&ab

A good thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2021)

*Birds of Paradise - 2021
1h 53min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC2BawGi6EM&ab

Based on the “Bright Burning Stars” by A.K. Small.

BETRAYAL IS A DANCE...A slow burn Drama


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2021)

*Coming Home in the Dark - 2021
1h 33min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvj24PTQa7Q&ab


Based on a short story by master Owen Marshall.

From debuting director James Ashcroft's psycho-thriller...

An Engaging Psychopathic Seat Edge Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2021)

*Through the Glass Darkly - 2020
1h 43min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7r_uL95YEs&ab

THE TRUTH LIES IN HER PAST...

A slow-burn crime thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2021)

*Girl in the Basement - 2021
1h 28min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqidx7RYhYo&ab

Based on true events...

Shock to see...Unbelievable.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2021)

Queenpins - 2021 1h 50min​
Trailer: 






Based on true events...

A good idea...Making Millions in Free Coupons


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2021)

Last Man Down - 2021​Trailer: 





An average action flick...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2021)

*The Survivalist - 2021
1h 31min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOboToYpbpo&ab

An average thriller flick...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2021)

*The Guilty - 2021
1h 30min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaB_ERMAZu4&ab

Director Antoine Fuqua’s revved-up adaptation of the *Den skyldige -2018* Danish film.

Even though its remake is good.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2021)

*The Many Saints of Newark - 2021
2h*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHa95iy2lF0&ab_


It's a prequel to the landmark TV series The Sopranos (1999–2007)

Another gangster movie...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2021)

*The Marco Effect - 2021
Original title: Marco effekten
2h 5min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1LiZijbaZw&ab

Department Q, based on Jussi Adler-Olsen’s fifth book in the crime series.

The Department Q Franchise Movie....5th one*www.facebook.com/images/emoji.php/v9/tfc/1/16/1f44d.png

A well made slow-burn thriller with turns and twists.,


A 14-year homeless boy is arrested at the Danish border control for possession of a missing public servant’s passport. He refuses to talk to them and runs away from those who intend to kill him because of what he knows.

_*The Keeper of Lost Causes - 2013
The Absent One - 2014
A Conspiracy of Faith - 2016
The Purity of Vengeance - 2018*_


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2021)

*7 Days - 2010
Original title: Les 7 jours du talion
1h 45min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2_fpu7JCNk&ab


*Disclaimer: Brutal, Violence, and Disturbing affecting an unmissable experience.*

Hard to watch in some scenes...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2021)

*The Night House - 2020
1h 47min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tshycci2ZA&ab


No Horror...No Scary...Average.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2021)

*Adventures of a Mathematician - 2020
1h 42min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eXVe-gpm7I&ab

WHEN SCIENCE LOST ITS INNOCENCE...

A very effective biography movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2021)

*There's Someone Inside Your House - 2021
1h 36min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdZ43OuZXjQ&ab

As usual slasher movie...without grip.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2021)

*200 Meters - 2020
1h 36min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhhF3Hr9bEw&ab

A well-made road movie set against the backdrop of a social and family drama.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2021)

*Blue Bayou - 2021
1h 57min
Awards - 1 win & 3 nominations*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh59H_d19Kg&ab

Awesome...Pure Cinema


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2021)

*Ida Red - 2021
1h 51min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gLlJu0jML8&ab

A simple crime thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2021)

*Old Henry - 2021
1h 39min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eiuk4uBJfo&ab

YOU CAN’T BURY THE PAST...


After a long time Good...Western Noir!!!


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2021)

*South of Heaven - 2021
2h*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBFlIvCJTo8&ab

Unexpected...Simply Super Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2021)

*The Secret of Sinchanee - 2021
1h 55min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYXhpuqpZ50&ab

An average Horror-Mythology movie...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2021)

*Midnight Mass - 2021
TV Mini-Series
7h 30min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-XIRcjf3l4&ab_

BE NOT AFRAID...

It's Mike Flanagan's series.,

Good one...A slow-burn horror mystery...One who has patience 7h 30mins try it...

An island people trapped in a mysterious young priest.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2021)

*Counter Investigation - 2007
Original title: Contre-enquête
1h 25min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx77l0ip6t0&ab

Good one revenge thriller...

A cop reinvestigates his daughter's murder case.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2021)

*Naboer - 2005
1h 15min
Awards - 2 wins*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-j-vB0VylU&ab


An average psychological head-spinner movie...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2021)

*The Power - 2021
1h 32min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfRRB8XUNM&ab


A Good Horror Movie...Silent in the Darkness.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2021)

*Copshop - 2021
1h 47min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ml0kitwRA&ab

A Good Action Movie...From Start to End.,

A young female Police Sheriff protects the police station from three bad assassins.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2021)

*Escape from Mogadishu - 2021
Original title: Mogadisyu
2h 1min
Awards - 6 wins & 5 nominations*​​Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba3O2iVJJ0A&ab

Untold True Story of Tale Humanatiry of Unity...

A Good Making...Like Reality


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2021)

*The Forgotten Battle - 2020
Original title: De slag om de Schelde
2h 4min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=070GtCuUZJ8&ab

Untold Story of Battle of the Scheldt... The clash between the Allies and Germans towards the end of World War Two.

A well made a most expensive movie from Netherland.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2021)

*The Trip - 2021
Original title: I onde dager
1h 53min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC5MwTuEeeg&ab

TIL DEATH DO US PART...

She's Back...Noomi Rapace

A bloody and gruesome survival home invasion thriller...

They try to kill each other later survive to work together to save their lives.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2021)

*Halloween Kills - 2021*​*1h 45min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL6R3HmQfPc&ab

EVIL DIES TONIGHT...

Nothing Series...It's another slasher movie without any scary.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2021)

*Dune - 2021
2h 35min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9xhJrPXop4&ab

BEYOND FEAR, DESTINY AWAITS...

Denis Villeneuve's Movie....Slow and Steady Sci-fi Experiences.

It's based on Frank Herbert's novel in 1965, which was previously adapted for the screen in 1984.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2021)

*Operation Hyacinth - 2021
Original title: Hiacynt
1h 46min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=J30EGyQVIlk&ab

An average crime movie...

Set in 1985, The story of a young police officer investigating a brutal murder amongst the gay community.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2021)

*Titane - 2021
1h 48min
Awards - 2 wins & 5 nominations*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzq-_f1fW_s&ab

Disclaimer: Unusual Story, Disgusting and Disturbing.

A stripper delighting in sex, violence, and grisly prosthetics.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2021)

*Night Teeth - 2021
1h 47min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNu-G-rd4H4&ab

A stylish vampire thriller...

A college kid ride with two deadly vampires...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2021)

*Bergman Island - 2021
1h 52min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrlVHVid-20&ab

A slow-burn drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2021)

*Palma - 2021
1h 50min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yhhTYK2Rm4&ab

An emotional drama story of Dog with a young boy.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2021)

*The Year of Fury - 2020
Original title: El año de la furia
1h 42min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0vYf8Ae1yw&ab


IN THE MIDST OF DARK REPRESSION, LAUGHTER WAS THEIR ONLY WEAPON...

A slow-burn thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2021)

*Raging Fire - 2021
Original title: Nou fo
2h 6min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hL0sAde1DA&ab

Benny Chan’s Final Film...

He's Back...Donnie Yen!

It's a good action thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2021)

*The Haunting of Hill House - 2018
TV Mini-Series
9h 32min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eqxXqJDmcY&ab


Mike Flanagan's Series...

Based on Shirley Jackson’s novel - (1959)

A slow-burn horror series...Need the Patience to watch

The story of five siblings their past and present in rehabbing the building.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 28, 2021)

*Lamb - 2021
1h 46min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEwJKVWjFM&ab

MOTHER. NATURE...

A slow burn unusual mystery...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2021)

*Snakehead - 2021
1h 29min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JILrh-Ct7ac&ab

AN AMERICAN CRIME SAGA...

Evan Jackson Leong's s massive first narrative feature has Dark Theme Neo-Noir Thriller... Power of raw storytelling...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2021)

*Army of Thieves - 2021
2h 7min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ith2WetKXlg&ab


BEFORE VEGAS, ONE LOCKSMITH BECAME A LEGEND...

Its prequel to Zack Snyder's Army of the Dead - (2021)


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2021)

*Squid Game - 2021
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 9*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqxAJKy0ii4&ab

The weirdest good series...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2021)

*The Harder They Fall - 2021
2h 10min
Awards - 1 win*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poc55U2RPMw&ab


A Stylish Fully Loaded...Western Noir... with a familiar story.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2021)

*Dangerous - 2021
1h 39min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFq52e7wYws&ab


A cheap thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2021)

*Fatima - 2020
1h 53min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1f_9_TGlpI&ab

Based on True Events...One Who Believes.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2021)

*Runt - 2020
1h 35min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=354mHOonbvQ&ab

GOOD KIDS. BAD DECISIONS...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2021)

*Sardar Udham - 2021 7/10
2h 44min*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLWgKt1-SYo&ab


AN ASSASSINATION WHICH SHOOK THE BRITISH EMPIRE...

It's revenge for the 1919 Jallianwala Bagh massacre...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2021)

*Finch - 2021 
1h 55min*​*7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0bYWnP3jH4&ab

The Man...The Machine...The Dog...

An Apocalyptic Road Trip Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2021)

*Dead & Beautiful - 2021
1h 38m*​*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8QGLSCGTSE&ab

PLAY HARD, BITE SOFTLY...

Average...Not Scary.,

An extremely stylish and polished modern vampire thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2021)

*Yara - 2021
1h 36m*​
*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXxKhYFAsPk&t=94s&ab

An incredible true story of the murder of a 13-year-old girl back in 2010, Italy.

The power of DNA...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2021)

*The Electrical Life of Louis Wain - 2021
1h 51m*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzDr_tbL-es&ab


Based on the True Story of British artist Louis Wain,

A well-made movie...For Cat Lovers.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2021)

*Son of Monarchs - 2020
1h 37m*​
*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xrFS9yOC1I&ab


A slow-burn drama...Good visual treat about Butterfly


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2021)

*Held for Ransom*​*Original title: Ser du månen, Daniel*​*2h 18m*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0u6TlYABbU&ab

Unforgettable...

A well gripping Hostage Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2021)

*The Justice of Bunny King - 2021
1h 41m*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1GtwocYu_g&ab


Debut feature film from...Gaysorn Thavat.

Fantastic...Drama.,

The story of the rough-edged portrait of a mother in crisis.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2021)

*Hell Hath No Fury - 2021*​*1h 34m*​
*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvtDAmb0Wgg&ab

A decent action flick...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2021)

*Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings - 2021*​*2h 12m*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=giWIr7U1deA&ab

YOU CAN’T OUTRUN YOUR DESTINY...

Good Entertainment...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2021)

*Red Notice - 2021
1h 58m*​
*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj0wz7zu3Ms&ab

A decent action-comedy flick...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2021)

*7 Prisoners - 2021
Original title: 7 Prisioneiros
1h 33m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vupNkHJGBQ8&ab

SURVIVAL IS POWER...

An impressive crime drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2021)

*No Time to Die - 2021
2h 43m*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PHzBKc7lNo&ab

THE MISSION THAT CHANGES EVERYTHING BEGINS…

A good less-action thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2021)

*Benedetta - 2021
2h 11m
Awards - 4 nominations*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-31QJXV3iA&ab

Based on a True Story...

*Disclaimer*: Mocking of Religious Content, Disgusting & Disturbing on Erotic Content.​


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2021)

*Maid - 2021*​*TV Mini-Series*​*9h 5m*​*Episodes - 10*​
*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGtaHcqsSE8&ab

Inspired by Stephanie Land’s memoir...

HARD WORK, LOW PAY, AND A MOTHER’S WILL TO SURVIVE...

Awesome...Wonderful Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2021)

*The Catch - 2020
1h 37m*​
*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIbpoPtu9yU&ab

A slow-burn crime thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2021)

*Last Night in Soho - 2021*​*1h 56m*​
*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcVnFrxjPjI&ab

WHEN THE PAST LETS YOU IN, THE TRUTH WILL COME OUT...

A Decent Mystery Thriller...

@whitestar_999

As discussed earlier....about this movie!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2021)

shreeux said:


> As discussed earlier....about this movie!!!


Nice! Will add to my watch list.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice! Will add to my watch list.


Not Much Great...Decent Only...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

*Bruised - 2020*​*2h 9m*​*Awards -1 win*​
*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMu8K0l8ggA&ab

IT’S NOT A SECOND CHANCE. IT’S A LAST CHANCE...

A directorial debut from Halle Berry for Brutal Redemption...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Not Much Great...Decent Only...


No issue, nowadays even decent mystery thrillers are rare from big Hollywood productions.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

*King Richard - 2021
2h 18m
Awards - 4 wins & 2 nominations*​
*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKP_0z52ZAw&ab

VENUS, SERENA, AND A PLAN FOR GREATNESS...

A good one...faith in dreams.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

*Heart of Champions - 2021
1h 59m*​
*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM-sndlCkuQ&ab

Practice Makes...Possible...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2021)

*Killer Among Us - 2021
1h 20m*​
*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqpDEu4rso&ab

An average cop show movie...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2021)

*Unidentified - 2020
Original title: Neidentificat
2h 3m*​*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S6R6KUUw44&ab

An average thriller about corruption and racism in Romania’s police force.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2021)

*Venom: Let There Be Carnage - 2021
1h 37m*​
*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FmWuCgJmxo&ab

Just Entertainment...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2021)

*Piazza Fontana: The Italian Conspiracy - 2012*
Original title: Romanzo di una strage
2h 9m

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9PySAgOo4k&ab

Based on True Events....

PIAZZA FONTANA, DECEMBER 12, 1969, 16:37. TRUTH EXISTS...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2021)

*Prayers for the Stolen - 2021*
Original title: Noche de fuego
1h 50m

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWzkfBY982Y&ab

FIND THE LIGHT IN THE DARKNESS...

Tatiana Huezo’s debut film...

A best cinema photography and location.,

Mexico’s narco captures girls growing up Mexico in communities terrorized by opium cartels.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2021)

*A Boy Called Christmas - 2021*​1h 46m

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFI_aiidke0&ab

Just Kids Entertainment...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2021)

*Accomplices - 2009
Original title: Complices
1h 33m*​
*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgKrJyAmP9k&ab_

A decent crime drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2021)

*Alias Grace - 2017*​*TV Mini-Series*​*4h 27m*​*Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy*​*11 wins & 19 nominations*​
*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fofQ9VpPQ&ab

Based on the award-winning 1996 novel by Canadian author Margaret Atwood.

A Slow-Burning Crime Drama


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2021)

*Blue Caprice - 2013
1h 33m
Awards - 2 wins & 13 nominations*​*My Rating:- 6/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmErMjwhByc&ab



Based on the rattling true story of the 2002 sniper attacks in Washington, D.C.,*


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2021)

The Last Duel - 2021
2h 32m
2 nominations​
*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgygUwPJvYk&ab

THE TRUE STORY OF A WOMAN WHO DEFIED A NATION AND MADE HISTORY...

Based on Eric Jager’s non-fiction book...

Ridley Scott's Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2021)

*Bhonsle *- 2018​2h 8m

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pslnRwn1Kvk&ab

A slow-paced drama...

Great Performance by Manoj Bajpayee.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 1, 2021)

*The Power of the Dog - 2021
2h 6m*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRDPo0CHrko&ab

Based on the novel by Thomas Savage.

A slow-paced drama.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2021)

*Hostage: Missing Celebrity - 2021
Original title: Injil*
*1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U7TgdRKDl0&ab

A Good Thriller...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2021)

You can also check out Isle of Dogs but do watch its trailer first as it is a stop motion animation film which may not look good to many people but its story/plot is good.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can also check out Isle of Dogs but do watch its trailer first as it is a stop motion animation film which may not look good to many people but its story/plot is good.


Yes...So many friends recommended...But I skipped it because of Animation...Will try


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2021)

*Bordertown: The Mural Murders - 2021
Original title: Sorjonen: Muraalimurhat*
*1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW0U9Q_Wois&ab1


It's a spin-off of the earlier Finnish television series ‘Bordertown’.

A Gripping Finnish Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2021)

*Belfast - 2021*
*1h 38m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja3PPOnJQ2k&ab

OUR MEMORIES MAKE US...

A Quiet Good Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2021)

*Red Stone - 2021*
*1h 37m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=igGIvkR0bfM&ab

An average thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2021)

*Good Thief - 2021
1h 36m

My Rating:- 4.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U3ExcBbGFI&ab

An Average Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2021)

*The Innocents - 2021
Original title: De uskyldige*
*1h 57m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nctKW8GUICg&ab

Disclaimer:  Disturbing...Gruesome Psychological Sequences.

Awesome...Psychological Movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2021)

*Rhino - 2021
Original title: Nosorih*
*1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5mcOeXUtMU&ab

A Criminal seeks Redemption...

A Violent and Brutal Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2021)

*Bartkowiak - 2021*
*1h 31m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dawT5HGeY&ab

A Brutal & Bloody Violence...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2021)

*Tailor - 2020*
*Original title: Raftis*
*1h 40m*
*Awards - 5 wins & 7 nominations*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FFQJzDmSDU&ab

A Touching Drama...

Sonia Liza Kenterman's feature film


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2021)

*Sharp Objects - 2018
TV Mini-Series
7h 1m*
*Episodes - 8*
Nominated for 8 Primetime Emmys
12 wins & 51 nominations total

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v8Fm3O8cp0&ab

A very slow-burn thriller...with more repetitive same scenes come again & again makes uneasy.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2021)

*Castle Falls - 2021*
*1h 27m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKjAW69vFe8&ab

GET IN. GET THE CASH. GET OUT ALIVE...

A low-budget average action thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2021)

*The Exam - 2021
1h 29m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFJUfaUviiQ&ab

A good combination of Drama-thriller.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2021)

*The Unforgivable - 2021*
*1h 52m**

My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNUjx7LZoiU&ab_

NO ONE WALKS FREE OF THEIR PAST...

A Good Crime-MeloDrama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2021)

*The Last Son - 2021*
*1h 36m*


*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KilcySbvmP8&ab

A PROPHECY WRITTEN IN BLOOD...

A surprisingly good Western Noir...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2021)

*The Empty Man - 2020*
*2h 17m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk6u9X1bW30&ab

THE FIRST NIGHT YOU HEAR HIM. THE SECOND NIGHT YOU SEE HIM. THE THIRD NIGHT HE FINDS YOU...

Another Creepy Story...Makes Sit Tight...Till End.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2021)

*Olga - 2021*
*1h 25m*
*Awards - 8 wins & 8 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrY4b5jSwW0&ab


A mature Performance and solid Directing.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2021)

*Encounter - 2021*
*1h 48m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB44bZVe-c4&ab

An average alien thriller with a road movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2021)

*Hive - 2021
1h 24m*
*16 wins & 10 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=39cIMHLPFMU&ab

Based on True Story...

Set in March 1999, the Kosova village of Krusha e Madhe was the site of a massacre that left 240 dead or missing.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2021)

*Antlers - 2021*
*1h 39m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng5eyOfL8qM&ab

PRAY IT DESIRES NOT YOU...

A Gripping Horror...Scarier Than The Supernatural.,
A young teacher discovers that her troubled student’s father and younger brother harbor a deadly supernatural secret.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2021)

*The Feast - 2021*
*1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 3/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IGBcWQVsyg&ab

WHILE THEY FEAST, SHE WAITS...

An Insane Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2021)

*Parallel Mothers - 2021
Original title: Madres paralelas
2h 3m*
*Awards - 2 wins & 28 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL6JDYkRa2g&ab

Pedro Almodóvar's Movie...

A gripping high family drama.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 15, 2021)

*Brighton 4th - 2021*
*1h 30m*
*Awards - 6 wins & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 3/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQoObOY4b0I&ab

An average movie...*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2021)

*The Hand of God - 2021
Original title: È stata la mano di Dio
2h 10m*
*Awards - 6 wins & 12 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_1VW_0i6vo&ab

A Simple Family Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2021)

*OSS 117: From Africa with Love - 2021
Original title: OSS 117: Alerte rouge en Afrique noire*
*1h 57m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjjXRLWXiZM&ab

French James Bond spoof movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)

*The Champion of Auschwitz - 2020*
*Original title: Mistrz*
*1h 31m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWGGGb5Sl2o&ab

Based on the true story of Tadeusz "Teddy" Pietrzykowski.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)

*Mother/Android - 2021*
*1h 50m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRl214mDZ-g&ab

WE ARE ALL PROGRAMMED TO SURVIVE...

An average post-apocalyptic survival thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)

*Swan Song - 2021*
*1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxftqrrlSqc&ab

An Elegant Sci-fic Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2021)

*The Novice - 2021*
*1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4zCPgMdbo0&ab

An average sports drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2021)

*Yuni - 2021*
*1h 35m
Awards - 2 wins & 18 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfTCsTkFFT4&ab

A simple social drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)

*A Perfect Enemy - 2020*
*1h 29m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ojQ3RT3Sk&ab

Based on Amélie Nothomb’s novel...

An average thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2021)

*Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City - 2021*
*1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer:  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqqAWMIIAQ

WITNESS THE ORIGIN OF EVIL...

An average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2021)

*The Matrix Resurrections -2021
2h 28m*
*Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNpvWBuTfrc&ab

RETURN TO THE SOURCE...

Not Gripping...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

*Mystère - 2021*
*1h 24m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXuJsmqd-M0&ab

Inspired by a true story...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2021)

*Being the Ricardos - 2021
2h 11m*
*Awards - 3 wins & 38 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvrjCdtB0zM&ab

Inspired by true events...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2021)

*Hawkeye - 2021
TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VYb3B1ETlk&ab

THE BEST GIFTS COME WITH A BOW...

Based on the Marvel Comics...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2021)

*Don't Look Up - 2021
2h 18m*
*Awards - 7 wins & 30 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbIxYm3mKzI&ab

Too many star cast...makes drowsy


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2021)

*Atrangi Re - 2021*
*2h 18m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer : 




A LOVE CALLED MADNESS


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2021)

*Minnal Murali - 2021*
*2h 38m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10

Trailer: 



*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2021)

How many movies you watch in a day ?


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How many movies you watch in a day ?


1 0R 2....WEEKEND WILL BE DIFFERENT DEPENDING ON MOVIES


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2021)

*Caught in Time - 2020
Original title: Chu bao
1h 35m*
*Awards - 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjxXg8ZOn0A&ab

A Gripping Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2021)

*The Gardener - 2021*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GneefiROfXI&ab

HE FIGHTS A LITTLE DIRTY...

A cheap home invasion thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2021)

*Waldo - 2021
Original title: Last Looks*
*1h 50m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTeCtZYmUgw&ab

An average crime thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 29, 2021)

*Lorelei - 2020
1h 51m*
*Awards - 5 wins & 13 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXR1gDNPhT4&ab

An average family drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2022)

*Money Heist
Original title: La casa de papel
TV Series
2017–2021
1h 10m*
*Awards - 31 wins & 37 nominations*

*My Rating:- 10/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=htqXL94Rza4&ab

One of the biggest energetic series...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 4, 2022)

*Burn Out - 2017*
*1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yTWXT1Dj_4&ab

Simply Good...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2022)

*Ghostbusters: Afterlife - 2021
2h 4m*
*Awards - 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.imdb.com/title/tt4513678/

Just kids entertain...Nothing Else...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 7, 2022)

*The Wasteland - 2021*
*Original title: El páramo*
*1h 32m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QojkL0FA0CY&ab

A Simple Horror Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 9, 2022)

*The Commando - 2022*
*1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 3/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7rTTIWvGT4&ab

ONLY ONE WILL SURVIVE...

A below-average movie...B-Grade.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

*Ray Donovan 2022
Original title: Ray Donovan: The Movie*
*1h 40m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe29-eLHbZY&ab

YOU CAN’T OUTRUN YOUR LEGACY...

The Movie picks up where season seven left off...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

*Photocopier - 2021
Original title: Penyalin Cahaya*
*2h 10m*
*Awards - 12 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbsTA-inEkc&ab

A Slow-Burn Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2022)

*Black Box - 2021*
*Original title: Boîte noire*
*2h 9m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDJMbKGonzc&ab

SOME CLUES ARE BETTER LEFT UNHEARD...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2022)

*Borrego - 2022*
*1h 42m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c3GX2bJEVQ&ab

FIGHT YOUR WAY OUT...

An average survival thriller...

A young botanist trapped in a drug cartel.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2022)

*Pleasure - 2021
1h 49m
Awards - 4 wins & 7 nominations (What the F**K for this)*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi736QzL7ug&ab

Disclaimer: *Highly Content Nudity & Porn Scenes*


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2022)

*A Hero - 2021*
*Original title: Ghahreman*
*2h 7m*
*Awards - 7 wins & 29 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAJ6_lmr_HQ&ab

WHEN GOOD DEEDS GONE BAD...

Asghar Farhadi's Film...

An ethical melodrama...A man in prison for an unpaid debt finds a random bag of money.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2022)

*WarHunt - 2022*
*1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEqWgpRblgw&ab

THE WAR WAS JUST THE BEGINNING...

An average horror-thriller.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 22, 2022)

*Hard Hit - 2021
Original title: Balsinjehan*
*1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2HBRcBIu-4&ab

A Decent Thriller


----------



## shreeux (Jan 23, 2022)

*Munich: The Edge of War - 2021
2h 3m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ7x8odi-OU&ab

SECRETS. BETRAYAL. TREASON...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2022)

*Dark (2017–2020)
TV Series
Episodes - 26*
*Awards - 8 wins & 21 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrwycJ08PSA&ab

The Question is not where...But When?

One of the hectic brain-scrambling series...Too much twisty and confused like insane.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2022)

*Bhoothakaalam - 2022*
*1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAyLyu8unTQ&ab

A Decent Horror-Thriller...

The mother-son trapped in a haunted house


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2022)

*Eternals - 2021
2h 36m

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_me3xsvDgk&ab

A Decent Film...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 26, 2022)

*Gold - 2022*
*1h 37m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJpKNOhG_2M&ab

FOR EVERYTHING, HE’LL DO ANYTHING...

A Dry and Thirsty...Immersive Visual Feast...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 27, 2022)

*I Don't Feel at Home in This World Anymore - 2017
1h 33m*
*3 wins & 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

railer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=a891D5_bGY4&ab

Macon Blair’s debut film...

A decent movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2022)

*The 355 - 2022*
*2h 2m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV0s2S9reT0&ab

WORK TOGETHER OR DIE ALONE...

Five Women Army...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2022)

*Clean - 20204
1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=G747avZgnSc&ab

REVENGE IS A DIRTY BUSINESS...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2022)

*Small World - 2021
1h 57m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrZX54Lz_hc&ab

WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOUR CHILD WAS KIDNAPPED?

*Disclaimer*: Dark...Disturbing...Pedophiles...Human Trafficking...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2022)

*The Clovehitch Killer - 2018*
*1h 49m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJO3G17JqZ8&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 30, 2022)

*The Fallout - 2021
1h 32m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtl-6RCOl84&ab


The two young teens facing the high schoolers shared experiences during a shooting rampage.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 1, 2022)

*The Policeman's Lineage - 2022
1h 59m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=r41H_wMBLX8&ab

A decent crime drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2022)

*House of Gucci - 2021*
*2h 38m*
*Awards - 6 wins & 58 nominations

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGi3Bgn7U5U&ab

A LEGACY WORTH KILLING FOR...

Ridley Scott's Movie...A Well Made Legacy.,

The true story of how Patrizia Reggiani plotted to kill her husband Maurizio Gucci.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2022)

*Nightmare Alley - 2021
2h 30m
Awards - 14 wins & 79 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q81Yf46Oj3s&ab

MAN OR BEAST...

Guillermo del Toro's Movie...

Adaptation from the 1946 novel by pulp author William...

A mysterious story of a carnival grifter...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 3, 2022)

*They/Them/Us - 2021
1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeIVAetE9jk&ab

*Disclaimer: BDSM, KINKY..*.

Average...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

*Last Survivors - 2021*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnl9gMr2wqU&ab

An Average Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

*Pushpa: The Rise - Part 1 - 2021*
*2h 59m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

A Decent Entertainment...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

*Watchmen - 2019
TV Mini-Series
8h 47m
Episodes - 9**

My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zymgtV99Rko&ab

An adaptation of the acclaimed 1986 graphic novel.,

A Decent, But not Great...Superheroes-Series ...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 5, 2022)

*American Underdog - 2021
1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6rn-6lKBJ8&ab

Based on the true story of Kurt Warner...

A Good Sports Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2022)

*The Battle at Lake Changjin - 2021*
*Original title: Chang jin hu*
*2h 56m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2JcFRY_yC0&ab

Based on Events...

A Decent War Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2022)

*Garuda Gamana Vrishabha Vahana - 2021
2h 31m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnuDHJcSd0Q&ab

A Slow-Burn Violence and Bloodshed Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2022)

*The Requin - 2022
1h 29m*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWXK5fibfko&ab

*My Rating:- 1/10*

A Cheap Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2022)

*Unorthodox - 2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 4*

*My Rating:- 7/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nixgq1d5J7g*

Based on Deborah Feldman’s memoir Unorthodox: The Scandalous Rejection of My Hasidic Roots.

A Good Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2022)

*The King's Man - 2021
2h 11m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zdBG-iGfes&ab

WITNESS THE BLOODY ORIGIN...

A Good Prequel Entertainment...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2022)

*Kimi - 2022
1h 29m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gr2zXuEBL0&ab

SHE’S NOT THE ONLY ONE LISTENING...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2022)

*Redeeming Love - 2022
2h 14m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8RIlIOd_us&ab

BASED ON THE BESTSELLING NOVEL BY FRANCINE RIVERS...

A Heartfelt MeloDrama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2022)

*The Wolf and the Lion - 2021*
*Original title: Le loup et le lion*
*1h 39m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB19rnJM63k&ab

AN UNLIKELY FRIENDSHIP. AN INCREDIBLE ADVENTURE...

Gilles de Maistre's Movie fame of *Mia and the White Lion - 2018*

A Good Entertain for Animal Lovers...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2022)

*Ballad of a White Cow
Original title: Ghasideyeh gave sefid
1h 45m
Awards - 2 wins & 12 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m8kYkQeIe0&ab

An Impressive Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2022)

*Freedom Fight - 2022*
*2h32m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4RMzPBX9Pw&ab

This is an Anthology Movie...

A well-crafted realistic and raw making...

Five different stories is a perspective on individual freedom.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 13, 2022)

*North Sea - 2021*
*Original title: Nordsjøen*
*1h 44m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu-Pxb4xAmc&ab

THE BIGGEST DISASTER LIES AHEAD OF US...

A Well Made Norwegian Disaster Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2022)

*The Outsider - 2020
TV Series
Episodes - 10
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
11 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNDKWr3Xmjk&ab

FEAR HAS MANY FACES...

Based on Stephen King's novel...

A Gripping Slow-Burn Investigative-Mystery Series...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2022)

*Here Before - 2021*
*1h 23m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjGl5ImR8ko&ab

THE LIVING CAN HAUNT YOU...

An average family drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2022)

*Mr. Long - 2017*
*Original title: Ryu san*
*2h 9m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z-3v4DXMmg&ab

A Good SlowBurn Crime Thriller...

A Taiwanese hitman assignment went wrong in Tokyo.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2022)

*Catch the Fair One - 2021*
*1h 25m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lITIDvp1_o8&ab

A Brutally Effective Thriller Examines Human Trafficking...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2022)

*Fistful of Vengeance - 2022
1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC_n_L1KGbo&ab

A Good Kungfu Movie...

A revenge mission becomes a fight to save the world from an ancient threat.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2022)

*Scream - 2022
1h 54m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=beToTslH17s&ab

IT’S ALWAYS SOMEONE YOU KNOW...

Another reboot sequel...After 25 Years...Not Great!!!


----------



## shreeux (Feb 18, 2022)

*Ted K - 2021*
*2h*
*Awards - 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8GjPMrJT4s&ab

A Slow-Burning True-Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 18, 2022)

*The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - 2022*
*Original title: Texas Chainsaw Massacre*
*1h 21m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcI6SFiK_yk&ab

Again Serviceable Sequel...

As usual slasher film...Nothing else.,


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2022)

*A Thursday - 2022
2h 8m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O_96yftBRc&ab

An Average Revenge thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2022)

*The Valhalla Murders - 2019–2020
TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQyy7DJtwEI&ab

A chilling Nordic Noir Series...Enjoyable.,


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2022)

*Chernobyl - 2019*
*TV Mini Series*
*5h 30m*
*Episodes - 5*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9APLXM9Ei8&ab

The true story of one of the worst man-made catastrophes nuclear accident at Chernobyl.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2022)

*Licorice Pizza - 2021
2h 13m
Nominated for 3 Oscars 51 wins & 176 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofnXPwUPENo&ab

Simply...Awesome...Relaxing Movie...

Set in the San Fernando Valley in the 1970s...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2022)

*Defending Jacob - 2020
TV Mini-Series
6h 42m
Nominated for 2 Primetime Emmys
2 wins & 8 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 7/10*


Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzLYmv-0F0&ab

A Perfect Crime Investigation Thriller...with Twist


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2022)

*No Exit - 2022
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFvupyiNEz0&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2022)

*West Side Story - 202
2h 36m
Nominated for 7 Oscars
45 wins & 276 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5GJLwWiYSg&ab

Steven Spielberg's Movie...

Adaptation of the landmark Broadway musical and remake of the 1961 Oscar winner.

A Classical - Musical Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2022)

*Restless - 2022
Original title: Sans répit
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8tCoWmooRE&ab

It's Remake Movie...Already 2 times done*static.xx.fbcdn.net/images/emoji.php/v9/te5/1/16/1f937_200d_2642.png

*A Hard Day - 2014*
*Peace Breaker - 2017*

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2022)

*True Detective - 2014–2019
TV Series
Episodes - 24
Won 5 Primetime Emmys
30 wins & 91 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpUznQds8p4&ab

A very gripping crime investigation series...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2022)

*Lakewood - 2021
1h 24m*​
*My Rating:- 3/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiwCH84GMhE&ab

TIME IS RUNNING OUT...

A below-average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2022)

*Against the Ice - 202
1h 42m*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEyyKwVORvo&ab

Based on the true story...

A Chilling Adventure...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2022)

*Blacklight - 2022
1h 44m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE04ESdgnHI&ab

Unexpected...Average thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2022)

*Letchik - 2021
1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuIYXyq8wbU&ab

Based on real-life events...

A good survival film...behind enemy lines.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2022)

*The Weekend Away - 2022
1h 29m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=820j10lEAec&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2022)

*After Yang - 2021
1h 36m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwp32zLc08c&ab

A low-level futuristic movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 5, 2022)

*Fresh -2022
1h 54m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKk5VAK1GZQ&ab

*Disclaimer*: Disgusting & Disturbing...Modern-day Cannibalism Movie...

A slow-burn horrific thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2022)

*Mindhunter - 2017–2019*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 19*
*Nominated for 2 Primetime Emmys*
*5 wins & 36 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHlJQCyqiaI&ab

A slow-burn crime series...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2022)

*Project 'Gemini' - 2022
Original title: Proekt 'Gemini'
1h 38m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_415zVD7R6E&ab

LOVE OVER SPACE...

An Average Sci-Fi Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2022)

*The Shadow in My Eye - 2021
Original title: Skyggen i mit øje
1h 47m
Awards - 2 wins & 13 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4jVysnRisI&ab

Based on Real Events...

A tragic movie...

On March 21st, 1945, the British Royal Air Force wrongly bombed on school.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2022)

*Dog - 2022
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4tAtp-TyzQ&ab

A Decent Road-Trip Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2022)

*Lingui - 2021
1h 27m
Awards - 3 wins & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DFew16WifY&ab

It's Pure Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2022)

*Spider-Man: No Way Home - 2021
2h 28m
Nominated for 1 Oscar
12 wins & 45 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfVOs4VSpmA&ab

THE MULTIVERSE UNLEASHED...

A Good Visual Treat with the power of three Spiderman...rather than nothing else.,


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2022)

*The Adam Project - 2022
1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ebeNKkc08&ab

PAST MEETS FUTURE...

A Decent Time Travel Theory...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2022)

*Valan: Valley of Angels - 2019
Original title: Valan
1h 38m
Awards - 5 wins & 14 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_j6ahK5uSY&ab

EVERY DISAPPEARANCE IS A NEW PIECE OF THE PUZZLE...

A Chilling Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 14, 2022)

*Luther - 2010–2019
TV Series
Episodes - 21
Nominated for 11 Primetime
Emmys 16 wins & 69 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zltvWcctE6g&ab

A Good Detective Series...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 18, 2022)

*Deep Water - 2022
1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SDoUOBCAAI&ab

THE LOVE STORY IS NEVER THE WHOLE STORY...

A Slow-Burn Psychological Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 19, 2022)

*Black Crab - 2022
Original title: Svart krabba
1h 54m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmjKsL_-rfw&ab

HOPE BURNS BRIGHTEST IN THE COLD...

A Decent Less Action-Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2022)

*The Last Kingdom - 2015–2022*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 46*

*My Rating:- 9/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBNX34mO34&ab

An adaptation of Bernard Cornwell’s historical-fiction series...

A Bloody Revenge & Vengeance...Saga Series...After GOT


----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2022)

*Karppi - 2018–2021
TV Series
Episodes - 28*
Awards - 1 win & 2 nominations

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O5P0ah52kM&ab

A Slow-burn Finnish Murder Mystery...


Note: Not aware of season 3 not being released...Awaiting


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2022)

*You Are Not My Mother - 2021
1h 33m
Awards - 1 win & 9 nominations*

*My Rating:- 4/10*


TRAILER: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoNbm72YLqA&ab

EVERY FAMILY HAS ITS SECRETS...

A below-average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2022)

*Escape at Dannemora - 2018*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 7*
*7h 20m*
*Nominated for 12 Primetime Emmys*
*9 wins & 33 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b7CSQqf3Bc&ab

Based on the 2015 Clinton Correctional Facility Escape...

Good...But they were caught without Plan-B.,


----------



## shreeux (Mar 27, 2022)

*ZeroZeroZero - 2019–2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Awards - 1 win & 2 nominations*
*Episodes - 8
My Rating:- 9/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HoRfUKcvdY&ab

Based on the bestselling novel by Roberto Saviano...

A High-End drug trafficking mafia saga...bloody action terrifically staged.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2022)

*Death on the Nile - 2022
2h 7m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZRqB0JLizw&ab

An adaptation of Agatha Christie’s novel...

It's a remake movie...Death on the Nile -1978

Poor Remake


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2022)

*Moonfall - 2022
2h 10m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivIwdQBlS10&ab


An average disaster movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2022)

*Shepherd: The Hero Dog - 2019
Original title: Shepherd: The Story of a Jewish Dog
1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8PlYiLNlk&ab

Adapted from Asher Kravitz's novel...

A Decent Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 31, 2022)

*Copilot - 2021*
*Original title: Die Frau des Piloten*
*1h 58m*
*Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu4W1YR9gNM&ab_

A very interesting movie... a medical student, and was involved in the September 11, 2001 attacks as one of the hijackers of United Airlines Flight 93.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2022)

*The Contractor - 2022
1h 43m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7glvM8Xh0w&ab

THE MISSION IS NOT WHAT IT SEEMS...

It's a Good Action Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2022)

*Freaks Out - 2020
2h 21m
Awards - 10 wins & 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8La5G1DzCM&ab

Unexpected...Great Fantast Adventure Movie...*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2022)

*Eiffel - 2021
1h 48m
Awards - 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=STXwmr01J0o&ab

YOU WILL NEVER LOOK AT IT THE SAME WAY AGAIN...

A Good Period Drama...Inspired by historical facts...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2022)

*THE EXECUTION - 2021
original title: Kazn
2h 10m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMo3XBCmW6k&ab

A Brutal & Gripping Psychological Thriller

Lado Kvataniya’s debut film...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2022)

*The Outfit - 2022
1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UgJL23HxyU&ab

EVERYONE HAS SOMETHING UP THEIR SLEEVES...

A Decent Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 8, 2022)

*Yaksha: Ruthless Operations - 2022*
*2h 5m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJrf3uTYJTA&ab

A DEADLY WAR BETWEEN SPIES...

A Good Action Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2022)

*All the Old Knives - 2022
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s7NziAetNs&ab

SECRETS KILL...

A Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2022)

*Stay Close - 2021
TV Mini-Series
6h 15m
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nonC9TyX9hM&ab

EVERYONE HAS SECRETS...

Based on Harlan Coben’s novel...

A fast-paced cold case of Cop, Stripper, and Photojournalist.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2022)

*Gone for Good - 2021
Original title: Disparu à jamais
TV Mini Series
4h 7m
Episodes - 5*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DUc1otr9XE&ab

Based on Harlan Coben’s novel...

A Gripping Series...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2022)

*Marco Polo - 2014–2016
TV Series
Episodes - 20
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
3 wins & 6 nominations total*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjxmgKuL7ZM&ab

A great-looking historical epic with great battles...But slow-moving.,


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2022)

*The Sadness - 2021
Original title: Ku bei
1h 39m
Awards 1 win & 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 4/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUR1DWh7eLs&ab

Disgusting & Disturbing Movie...Other than nothing else...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2022)

*Just One Look - 2017
Original title: Juste un regard
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUGvV5MlBLk&ab

Harlan Coben's Novel...

Awesome...Unpredictable High-Speed Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2022)

*No Second Chance - 2015
Original title: Une chance de trop
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*​*My Rating:- 8.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZsGQRUNOtE&ab

HOW FAR WILL YOU GO TO SAVE YOUR CHILD?

Based on Harlan Coben's Novel...

It's a High Octane Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2022)

*Seven Seconds - 2018
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 10
Won 1 Primetime Emmy
8 wins & 12 nominations total*

*My Rating:-7.5/10

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gcUmiOlM1M&ab

A slow-burn crime & courtroom drama...*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2022)

*You Won't Be Alone - 2022
1h 48m
Awards 1 win & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:-5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q_ircqu8HA&ab


A Slow-Burn Isolated Horror Drama...


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 22, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Just One Look - 2017*
> *Original title: Juste un regard*
> *TV Mini-Series*
> *Episodes - 6*
> ...


where did you watch this?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> where did you watch this?


P2P


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2022)

*Ambulance - 2022
2h 16m*​
*My Rating:-6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NU-STboFeI&ab

Its remake of the 2005 Danish film “*Ambulancen*"

It's a good entertainer...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2022)

*Uncharted - 2022*
*1h 56m*

*My Rating:-6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHp3MbsCbMg&ab

Based on a PlayStation video game...

Good Entertainer...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2022)

*Spiritwalker - 2020
1h 48m*

*My Rating:-6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXX1giA7hSM&ab

SUDDENLY, I VANISHED...

A Mysterious Korean Action Fantasy...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2022)

*Hostile Territory - 2022
1h 33m*

*My Rating:-6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp8lyhJkZ5I&ab A

A Decent western action movie...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2022)

*Silverton Siege - 2022
1h 40m*

*My Rating:-6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=L23I_XopoA0&ab

Based on a true story...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2022)

*365 Days: This Day - 2022
1h 46m*

*My Rating:-6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyM3z73oMAk&ab

Its Sequel of "365 Days" - 2020
*
Disclaimer: An 90% Rich Erotic Movie...*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2022)

*Forbrydelsen - 2007–2012
TV Series
Episodes - 40
Won 1 BAFTA Award
12 wins & 14 nominations*

*My Rating:-7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvHyEkIv25o&ab


Overall Good...Need more patience to watch...so many twists & turns.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2022)

*Virus-32 - 2022
1h 30m*

*My Rating:-6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsTITxWHR8s&ab

32 SECONDS TO LIVE OR DIE...

A Decent Zombie Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2022)

*The Batman - 2022
2h 56m
Awards - 2 wins & 3 nominations

My Rating:-6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqqft2x_Aa4&ab

UNMASK THE TRUTH...

Unusual batman turn into a Serial Killer Movie...


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2022)

*Hold Tight - 2022*
*Original title: Zachowaj spokój*
*TV Mini Series*
*4h 44m*

*My Rating:-7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTt1ahSb4eQ

An adaptation of* Harlan Coben's* novel released in 2008

EVERY FAMILY HAS ITS SECRETS…

A rollercoaster series...with twists & turns...


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2022)

*Purge - 2012
Original title: Puhdistus
2h 5m
Awards - 7 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:-7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHcKNkaSwRw&ab

Based on novel by Sofi Oksanen.

A gripping and polished contemporary thriller and historical melodrama.


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2022)

*8-Ball - 2013
Original title: 8-pallo
1h 47m
Awards - 2 wins & 9 nominations*

*My Rating:-7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4vhAjLkzZ0&ab

IT’S NEVER TOO LATE...

A Good Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 3, 2022)

*Black Site - 2022
1h 33m**

My Rating:-5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qor62Sz887s&ab


An Average Movie...


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2022)

*Ju ji shou - 2022
1h 36m*

*My Rating:-6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oo4ErVo8_U&ab

Yimou Zhang's Movie...

Good Sniper Movie...

The story of sharpshooter Zhang Taofang killed or wounded 214 American soldiers with 435 shots in just 32 days.


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2022)

*One Second Champion - 2020
Original title: Jat miu kyun wong
1h 38m
Awards - 1 win & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:-6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9JdYtYx28E&ab

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2022)

*Ordinary People - 2016*
*Original title: Pamilya ordinaryo*
*1h 47m
Awards - 18 wins & 24 nominations*

*My Rating:-7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V_Y8QDie-U&ab

Pure Cinema...


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2022)

*The Takedown - 2022
Original title: Loin du périph
1h 59m**

My Rating:-4/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=iReeddMo_ao&ab

Its sequel of "On the Other Side of the Tracks" (2012)

An Average Action-Comedy Movie...Nothing Else...


----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2022)

*Saani Kaayidham - 2022*
*2h16m*
*My Rating:7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri_4HlFQHU4&ab

Arun Matheswaran’s second film...

A brutal blood-soaked revenge thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2022)

*Rocky - 2021
2h 9m*

*My Rating:7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsybx8EILmw&ab

Arun Matheswaran’s debut film reveals an extremely bloody revenge drama.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2022)

*The Lost City - 2022*
*1h 52m*

*My Rating:4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfKO9rYDmE8&ab

THE ADVENTURE IS REAL. THE HEROES ARE NOT...

An average entertainer...Too many star casts get messy.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2022)

*Great Freedom - 2021*
*Original title: Große Freiheit*
*1h 56m*

*My Rating:4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ejx94LC1R8&ab

*Disclaimer:*- L*G*BT Movie...

An average drama...


----------



## nac (May 11, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Great Freedom - 2021*
> *Original title: Große Freiheit*
> *1h 56m*
> 
> ...


No offense, just asking...
Do we need this kinda disclaimer?


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2022)

nac said:


> No offense, just asking...
> Do we need this kinda disclaimer?


Yes...All are somewhat allergic in some Genre


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2022)

*Moon Knight - 2022*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*​*My Rating:4/10*​Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Krla_UxRg&ab

EMBRACE THE CHAOS...

An Average Fantasy Series...Nothing Else.,


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2022)

*The Northman - 2022
2h 17m*

*My Rating:6/10*​
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMSdFM12hOw&ab

CONQUER YOUR FATE...

A Good Viking epic Saga.


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2022)

*Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore - 2022*
*2h 22m*


*My Rating:5/10*​Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9dr2zw-TXQ&ab

RETURN TO THE MAGIC...

A fantasy adventure with some visual effects...Just Entertain


----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2022)

*The Last Victim - 2021*
*1h 43m*

*My Rating: 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL4SM2TYXtg&ab

NO BODIES. NO CONVICTIONS...

A Slow-Burn Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2022)

*Firestarter - 2022*
*1h 34m*

*My Rating: 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=59MJfJPP5eo&ab

Based on Stephen King's Novel...
It's a Remake of *Firestarter - 1984* movie...
A Decent Horror-Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2022)

*Morbius - 2022
1h 44m*

*My Rating: 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ6iiRrz1SY&ab

An average action movie...


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2022)

*The Fall - 2013–2016*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 17*
*Nominated for 2 BAFTA Awards*
*10 wins & 24 nominations total*

*My Rating: 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyFrBC1rAcg&ab

A Good mesmerizing psychological murder drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2022)

*The Investigation - 2020
Original title: Efterforskningen
TV Series
Episodes - 6
Awards - 1 win & 5 nominations*

*My Rating: 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7Sb0eMaSNs&ab

BRING TRUTH TO THE SURFACE...

Based on real events...

An Engaging Danish Series...

How police and prosecutors unraveled the case of the death of journalist Kim Wall.


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2022)

*Operation Mincemeat - 2021
2h 8m*

*My Rating: 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwkSyrN0mvY&ab

Based on the true story of wartime ...

A Decent British spy drama...


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)

*Memory - 2022
1h 54m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9fqhED0Qig&ab

An Average Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)

*Greyzone - 2018
TV Series
Episodes - 10
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAiA7hNFg-s&ab

An intelligent & intensive thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2022)

*ECCO - 2019
Original title: Ecco
2h 3m**

My Rating:- 4/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibl_Qi0Lxs4&ab

An average confused thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2022)

*Midnight - 2021
1h 43m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination**
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7hLubfftiw&ab

*My Rating:- 7/10*

SILENCE KILLS...

High-tense Korean thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2022)

*Shut In - 2022
1h 29m**
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5RjpC7_pYU&ab

*My Rating:- 5/10*

An Average Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2022)

*Some Like It Rare - 2021
Original title: Barbaque
1h 27m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqBoGrjTSF4&ab

*Disclaimer:- Brutal Scenes, Cannibalism...*

It’s the story of husband-and-wife butchers who become serial killers.


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

*The Woods - 2020*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RlU1A_AJx4&ab

Based on *Harlan Coben's *Novels...

A good beautifully shot captivating slow-burn thriller...


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

*Anatomy of a Scandal - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1UGGZnHyf8&ab

Based on Sarah Vaughn’s novel...

A *Decent* High Profile Political Scandal Court Room Drama...

A Member of the Parliament is exposed as having an affair with his subordinate.


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2022)

*My Name - 2021
Original title: Undercover
TV Series
Awards - 1 win
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOl7iOrD31Q&ab NO

ONE CAN KNOW. MY ENEMY, MY REVENGE.

It's High Octane Revenge Thriller...with a dash of blood and violence.,


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2022)

*Tigers - 2020
1h 56m
Awards - 6 wins & 10 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV2ZrvIkyig&ab

Based on True Events...

A Decent Sports Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2022)

*4 Kings - 2021
2h 19m**

My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gi0ntoir2I&ab

Based on True Events...

A Decent Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2022)

*Limbo - 2021
1h 58m
Awards - 7 wins & 19 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a4HCl12cNw&ab


Brutal Bloody Violence...Gruesome Thriller...

Veteran detective works with rookie cop Will to hunt down the city’s serial killer.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2022)

*Interceptor - 2022
1h 39m*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSoII4Bj1o&ab

THE WORLD’S LAST DEFENSE...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2022)

*Last Seen Alive - 2022
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gutb4hc5r4&ab

HE’LL STOP AT NOTHING TO GET HER BACK...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2022)

*White Elephant - 2022*
*1h 32m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*


Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbFa3gFwmFQ&ab

LIVE BY A CODE. DIE BY A BULLET...

A Decent Action-Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2022)

*Father Stu - 2022
2h 4m**

My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHREzAdyCPs&ab

It's the real-life story of Father Stuart Long.

Rosalind Ross’s debut feature film.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2022)

*Clara Sola - 2021*
*1h 46m*
*Awards - 17 wins & 20 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8cBEzNe3KI&ab

A FASCINATING STORY ABOUT MYSTICISM AND SEXUAL AWAKENING...

Good...Pure Cinema


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)

*Baegabondeu - 2019
TV Series
Episodes - 16*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyhnEHCUtv4&ab

A High Octane Action Thriller Series.

Season 2 will release soon.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 10, 2022)

*Hustle - 2022
1h 57m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4iy0reaCA&ab

A Good Sports Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2022)

*Intimacy - 2022
Original title: Intimidad
TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pZrPauX_WM&ab

4 Women, 4 Lives, and The Cycle Of Guilt...

A well-paced series


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2022)

*Luzifer - 2021
1h 43m*

*My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPZ-FmerTcA&ab

Disclaimer: Some Scenes are Disgusting & Disturbing.

Pure Cinema...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 14, 2022)

*We Own This City - 2022
TV Mini-Series
5h 57m
Episodes - 6**

My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig9BcW7gXvE&ab

Adapted from former Baltimore Sun reporter Justin Fenton's 2021 book...We Own This City: A True Story of Crime, Cops, and Corruption

A Decent Crime Series...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2022)

*Centauro - 2022
1h 29m**

My Rating:- 5.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8CXKceGvAo&ab

Its remake of *Burn Out - 2017*

A Decent Crime Thriller...Always Original is Best...


----------



## icebags (Jun 16, 2022)

Have you seen Sadko (1950) ?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 16, 2022)

icebags said:


> Have you seen Sadko (1950) ?


NO


----------



## shreeux (Jun 16, 2022)

*The Cellar - 2022
1h 34m**

My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD9o8H9r9QQ&ab

AN ANCIENT EVIL HAS AWOKEN...

An Average Horror Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2022)

*The Wrath of God - 2022
Original title: La Ira de Dios
1h 37m**

My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCl3iDhNdms

An Impressive Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2022)

*Furioza - 2021
2h 19m
Awards - 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-cXxqLW3rg&ab

A Raw Blood with Bloody Brutal Smooth Fist...Polish Gangster Movie


----------



## shreeux (Jun 23, 2022)

*Crimes of the Future - 2022
1h 47m
Awards - 1 nomination**

My Rating:- 3/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_bbLcJAHEo&ab


Disclaimer: Disgusting & Disturbing

Its Collection of Horrifying Garbage...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2022)

*Suzhal - The Vortex - 2022*
*TV Series
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xE68VEjUs

A good star cast makes this series more effective the big reveal manages to be a surprise till the end with tension and thrill.
LIke Harlen Coben Series...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2022)

*Indemnity - 2021
2h 4m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEeirDvFXLw&ab

Travis Taute's debut feature...

It's a Good Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2022)

*Vikram - 2022
2h 55m*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKBMCL-frPU&t=8s&ab

ONCE UPON A TIME, THERE LIVED A GHOST…

A Dark Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2022)

*Terror on the Prairie - 2022
1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRxOnc0j6hM&ab

A Good Western Noir Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2022)

*Kuttavum Shikshayum - 2022
2h 18m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JNq3mcymdE&ab

Based on a jewelry robbery that occurred in Kasaragod in 2015.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2022)

*Code Name Banshee - 2022
1h 28m**

My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbFqKhjWMM8&ab

TWO ASSASSINS. ONE SECRET. NO TURNING BACK...

A Good Action Flick...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2022)

*The Princess - 2022
1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kFCkfdOfMU&ab

BOW TO NO ONE...

Unexpected...She did an amazing defensive fight.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2022)

*The Replacement - 2021
Original title: El sustituto
1h 57m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZOFj7y2LvU&ab

A Slow Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2022)

*Blind War - 2022
1h 43m*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjjNCbvuaY&ab


An Explosive Action Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2022)

*Special Delivery - 2022
1h 49m*
*
My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=71KXIw-nlUI&ab

DELIVERY ANYTHING YOU WANT...

A Decent Speedy Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2022)

*The Drover's Wife - 2021*
*Original title: The Drover's Wife: The Legend of Molly Johnson*
*1h 49m*
*Awards - 1 win & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHtZiI7qik4&ab

Adapted Lawson’s classic 1892 short story...

An Outback Western Noir...Slow Burn Thriller


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2022)

*Broker - 2022
2h 9m
Awards - 3 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jrKedaZvE&ab

SOME LEAVE, SOME RETRIEVE...

Pure Cinema...story of crime and compassion.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2022)

*The Girl on a Bulldozer - 2022
1h 52m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=idL1IRSmfwY&ab

An impressive and effective debut from Ri-Woong Park's

A truly unique story of revenge...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2022)

*777 Charlie - 2022*
*2h 44m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=REqFOV2A7sI&ab

An unusual bond between a man and his dog takes us on a journey of growth and love with them.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2022)

*Maixabel - 2021
1h 55m*
Awards - 18 wins & 43 nominations
*
My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbLSbRIofbk&ab

Based on the true story of Maixabel Lasa...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2022)

*The Man from Toronto - 2022*
*1h 50m**

My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=urqy8DrcGBs&ab


Not Impressed...An Average Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2022)

*Jurassic World Dominion - 2022
2h 27m**

My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb5ELWi-ekk&ab

Nothing Special...Old wine in a new bottle.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 10, 2022)

*Obi-Wan Kenobi - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yh_6_zItPU&ab

BETWEEN DARKNESS AND DEFEAT, HOPE SURVIVES...

A Quiet Entertaining...on Jedi's adventures.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2022)

*Fast & Feel Love - 2022
2h 12m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg_Ij-3YySM&ab

It's not Sports Drama...It's about life and how we can make the best of it...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2022)

*Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness - 2022
2h 6m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWzlQ2N6qqg&ab

ENTER A NEW DIMENSION OF STRANGE...

Just Entertainer...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2022)

*Rocketry: The Nambi Effect - 2022
2h 37m**


My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3s-w-G4R_w&ab

Based on the life of space scientist Nambi Narayanan...

A Good Effect


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2022)

*Malnazidos - 2020*
*1h 41m**

My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioAQDr4GgdM&ab

An Average Zombie Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2022)

*The Black Phone - 2021
1h 43m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eGP6im8AZA&ab

NEVER TALK TO STRANGERS...

Adaptation of a Joe Hill story...

An Engaging Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2022)

*The Witch: Part 2. The Other One - 2022
Original title: The Witch: Part 2
2h 17m*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhF5zIGJsXs&ab

This is a sequel to The Witch: Part 1: The Subversion (2018)

Awesome...Incredible...Awaiting Part 3.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2022)

*Boiseu - 2021*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrB662yGnZI&ab

A Good Thriller...about phishing voice scam.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2022)

*Shark: The Beginning - 2021*
*1h 48m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_ClPWLHErQ&ab

A Decent Prison Action-Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2022)

*Paranoid - 2016*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiGfllXHYQ0&ab

A Decent Slow-Burn Crime Drama...Not Excited


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2022)

*Tomb of the River - 2021
1h 59m**

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5HQHVM8XpU&ab

A Good Crime-Action Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2022)

*Speak No Evil - 2022
Original title: Gæsterne
1h 37m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA64pEONK50&ab

A Fun Family Weekend turns into complete Discomfort and Misery...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2022)

*The Forgiven - 2021*
*1h 57m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKuczG7y6A&ab

A Decent Drama


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2022)

*Darkling-2022
Original title: Mrak
1h 44m*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k6CoqyPXTQ&ab

Awesome...Chilling Drama looming of an invisible enemy.

The film deals with the metaphor of fear, but hidden everyday formless news about the life of the Serbian population in Kosovo.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2022)

*Incantation - 2022
1h 50m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination**

My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnyNZdcL_GY&ab

*Disclaimer:* Disturbing Movie

Inspired by a true story of a family who believed they were possessed by spirits, this film follows a woman who must protect her child from a curse.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2022)

*Gargi - 2022
2h 20m*

*My Rating:- 8/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_73N1iGkCU&ab

Unpredictable...Unexpected Climax Twist...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2022)

*Iravin Nizhal - 2022*
*2h 2m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjBK6y0tOYM&ab

THE WORLD’S FIRST NON-LINEAR SINGLE-SHOT MOVIE


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2022)

*The Roundup - 2022
1h 46m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeZXhy6mIyE&ab

THE BEAST COP IS BACK!

The follow-up to 'The Outlaws - 2017'


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2022)

*The Gray Man - 2022
2h 2m**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmllggGO4pM&ab

A Good Action Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2022)

*Prizefighter: The Life of Jem Belcher - 2022
1h 47m**

My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1XVgV7YIJg&ab

THE BIRTH OF BOXING...

A Good Biopic Sports Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2022)

*Fly - 2021
1h 50m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_8cgSpDQlA&ab

Awesome...Only For Dance Lovers...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2022)

*La svolta - 2021
1h 37m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=If0N3sYG3vY&ab

Riccardo Antonaroli's debut film...

An engaging thriller...unexpected turns.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2022)

*Wild Men - 2021*
*Original title: Vildmænd
1h 44m*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.imdb.com/title/tt11328762/

An amusing Danish comedy Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2022)

*Goliath - 2022*
*2h 1m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4Qq0v81-oI&ab

THE TRUTH CAN’T BE SILENCED FOREVER...

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2022)

*Nobody's Hero - 2022
Original title: Viens je t'emmène
1h 40m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpmZADUcQc&ab

A Decent Comedy Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2022)

*Happening - 2021
Original title: L'événement
1h 40m
Nominated for 1 BAFTA Award
13 wins & 16 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAQVYYqj3Ro&ab

An adaptation of Annie Ernaux’s eponymous novel...

Set in 1960s France, the panic of unwanted pregnancy before the legalization of abortion in provincial.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2022)

*Black Wood - 2022*
*Original title: BlackWood
1h 38m*

*My Rating:- 5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZu3oGgbSzk&ab

An Average Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2022)

*Hit the Road - 2021
Original title: Jaddeh Khaki
1h 33m
Awards - 8 wins & 10 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PTz6Dzsv6A&ab

Debut feature film by Panah Panahi...

An Average Mysterious Road-Trip Movie


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2022)

*Broken Keys - 2021
1h 50m
Awards - 3 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2G5IYr1tyk&ab1


THIS IS THE SOUND OF DEFIANCE...

Awesome...Pure Cinema.,


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2022)

*Sniper. The White Raven - 2022
2h*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZIhRHSXtyU&ab

A Good Movie...

A pacifist science teacher who turns into a deadly sniper defends his country and processes the death of his wife.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2022)

*Huda's Salon - 2021
1h 31m
Awards - 2 wins & 4 nominations**

My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xsJRrlqGKA&ab

SOME BETRAYALS YOU DON’T LIVE TO REGRET...

Based on true events...A Gripping Feminist Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2022)

*Una femmina - 2022
2h
Awards - 4 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmrO2im5_s&ab

A Powerful Revenge Drama...Making was Good...Even though based on real events...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2022)

*Paradise Highway - 2022
1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjv83li96BE&ab

A Good Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2022)

*Adieu Monsieur Haffmann - 2021*
*1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynh8hXoLza8&ab

It is a well-made drama set in world war II...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2022)

*Betrayed - 2020
Original title: Den største forbrytelsen
2h 6m
Awards - 4 wins & 6 nominations*


*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSPfhwlUI40&ab

SEPARATED BY WAR. DRIVEN BY HOPE...

A Holocaust drama...Hard to Digest...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2022)

*The Laws of the Border - 2021
Original title: Las leyes de la frontera
2h 7m
Awards - 11 wins & 17 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Oyn0cqenaE&ab

A Coming-Of-Age Story Set in Spain in the 1970s...

A Wonderful Memorable Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2022)

*Girl Picture - 2022
Original title: Tytöt tytöt tytöt
1h 40m
Awards - 2 wins & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxdXAAdNXho&ab

A Good Drama


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2022)

*Jugeodo Doeneun Ai - 2022
The Killer (original title)
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPwb9UxEgYc&ab

An Exhilarating Full Action Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2022)

*Nobody Has to Know - 2021
1h 39m
Awards - 4 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ird570nlxKs&ab

A Slow Burn Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2022)

*Nana - 2022
1h 43m
Awards - 2 wins & 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHWy8OFeRk&ab

A very slow-burn drama...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2022)

*Sita Ramam - 2022
2h 43m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljk6tGZ1l3A&ab

A LOVE STORY WRITTEN IN WAR...

A Good period romantic movie...As usual good performance Dulquer.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2022)

*Prey - 2022
1h 39m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7LytagKlc&ab

THEY HUNT TO LIVE. IT LIVES TO HUNT...

Awesome...

It's a Prequel to Predator's origin story of the first Predator alien to appear on Earth.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2022)

*Carter - 2022
2h 12m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulPHag30btQ&ab

Directors fame of...
*The Villainess - 2017*
*Confession of Murder - 2012*

NO MEMORY. ONE MISSION...

An Unimaginable...Heavy Action Sequences & Ridiculous Thriller Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2022)

*Kung Fu Zohra - 2022
1h 40m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApyzzS7PbRY&ab

A decent drama...

She decided to leave her husband...Due to his violence. She joined a self-defense class to get a divorce violently.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2022)

*Water Gate Bridge - 2022
Original title: Chang jin hu zhi shui men qiao
2h 33m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjuICW7zK3s&ab

Sequel to "*The Battle at Lake Changjin - 2021*"

A Good War Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2022)

*Thirteen Lives - 2022
2h 27m
Awards - 1 win*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=R068Si4eb3Y&ab

*Ron Howard's* Movie...

Unbelievable...Thrilling Survival Drama...Based on True Events.,

5000 PEOPLE
17 COUNTRIES
1 MIRACLE
UNITED THE WORLD...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 9, 2022)

*Three Floors - 2021
Original title: Tre piani
1h 59m
Awards - 9 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ain5nOcw8ws&ab

Awesome...Unexpected Gripping Drama.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2022)

*Decision to Leave - 2022
Original title: Heojil kyolshim
2h 18m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nrhjRigcBQ&ab

Park Chan-wook's Movie...

THE CLOSER YOU LOOK, THE HARDER YOU FALL...

A Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2022)

*Heartsong - 2022*
*1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UheQKi0Hc3c&ab

Awesome...Turkish romantic comedy movie...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2022)

*Código Emperador - 2022*
*1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_EjTZkb7Y0&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2022)

*Day Shift - 2022
1h 53m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN_IwBptKi4&ab

An average action comedy movie...nothing else.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2022)

*The Phone - 2015
Original title: Deo Pon
1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnfF0wBhIOA&ab

An Average Mystery Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 14, 2022)

*Full Time - 2021
Original title: À plein temps
1h 28m
Awards - 2 wins & 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY8tQ_J2QTE&ab

Awesome...Good French Drama


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2022)

*Hinterland - 2021
1h 38m
Awards - 2 wins & 11 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.imdb.com/title/tt13450470/

Stefan Ruzowitzky's Movie...

A Gripping War Crime Story...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 15, 2022)

*Here Out West - 2022
1h 40m
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzJuBu4HmFQ&ab

Awesome...

The film is an anthology of eight stories...

A portrait of life in Sydney's western suburbs people.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 18, 2022)

*Ozark - 2017–2022
TV Series
Episodes - 44
Won 3 Primetime Emmys
20 wins & 153 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hAXVqrljbs&ab

Awesome...One of the best Cartel Series.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 19, 2022)

*Tamilrockerz - 2022
TV Series*
*Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=acoBlYJah_g&ab

Again it's a Great Combination of Arivazhagan & Arun Vijay...

A Gripping Series...Not Completed...Again it may Continue...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2022)

*Thiruchitrambalam - 2022
2h 11m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNnPHz1u3RM&ab1

EXPERIENCE THE LIFE OF PAZHAM...

Even though it's Dhanush Movie...Nithya Menen Scored More...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2022)

*Dobaaraa - 2022
2h*

*My Rating:- 4/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoAouCAhDW0&ab

25 YEARS. ONE UNSOLVED MYSTERY. AND COUNTLESS UNANSWERED QUESTIONS...
Its a remake of the Spanish film, *'Mirage - 2018'*
Even though the remake...Not Impressed.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2022)

*The Falcon's Tale - 2022
Original title: Black Bird
TV Mini-Series
5h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH1FOkJys3Y&ab

ONE MAN’S FREEDOM HIDES IN ANOTHER MAN’S DARKNESS...

Based on True Events...

A Slow-Burn Thriller Series...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2022)

*The Next 365 Days - 2022
1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXdw5wYI4cY&ab

This is the third sequel...totally sucked...compare to the previous.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2022)

*Nna, Thaan Case Kodu - 2022
Original title: Nna Thaan Case Kodu
2h 18m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCd3MMLC-KE&ab

A Good Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)

*Victim - Who is next? - 2022
TV Series
Episodes - 4*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckftRJdFE3w&ab


The lives of four different people fall victim to their own actions and pay the price.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)

*Utvandrarna - 2021*
*2h 28m*
*Awards - 1 win & 6 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1XzFFO10fs&ab

Its a remake of the 1971 film of the same name.,

Based on the book by Vilhelm Moberg (published in 1949) depicts a few people emigrating from Sweden to the United States from 1840 – early 1850.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)

*The Vanished - 2018
Original title: Sarajin bam
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ed2KEaPLk8&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)

*Keep Breathing - 2022
TV Mini-Series
3h 29m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfhCEXLnQh8&ab

It's Decent Survival Thriller Series...

A New York lawyer survives when her private plane crashes in the remote Canadian frontier.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2022)

*The Forest - 2017
Original title: La forêt
TV Mini Series
5h 13m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KGIwqRlgQ8&ab

Awesome...A Gripping Thriller Till End...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2022)

*Nope - 2022
2h 10m
Awards - 1 win & 7 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUgmq_8PlRY&ab

Jordan Peele's Movie...The fame of* Get Out - 2017*, *Us - 2019*

A Decent Thriller...

Brother-and-sister horse wranglers defending the family ranch from an extraterrestrial threat.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2022)

*Samaritan - 2022*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FKnTxSC16E&ab

25 YEARS AGO THE WORLD’S GREATEST HERO VANISHED...

An average less action drama...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2022)

*The Inner Cage - 2021
Original title: Ariaferma
1h 57m
Awards - 4 wins & 15 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfA4_-_ODR4&ab

A Decent Drama...

A prison drama about a group of guards and prisoners stuck together in a remote Italian jail.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2022)

*Murder at Yellowstone City - 2022
2h 7m**

My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b1zQDcyPhw&ab

An Average Western Noir Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2022)

*I Came By - 2022
1h 50m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHGegiFykU&ab

A Good Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2022)

*Fall - 2022
1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jumy9LR2vyI&ab

FEAR REACHES NEW HEIGHTS...

A good sky-high survival nightmare...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2022)

*Beast - 2022
1h 33m**

My Rating:- 4.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQMc7Sq36mI&ab

FIGHT FOR FAMILY...

An Average B-Grade Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2022)

*The Ledge - 2022
1h 26m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI5QB-BOWNo&ab

DON’T LOSE YOUR GRIP...

A Height Survival Thriller...

A rock climbing adventure between two friends turns into a terrifying nightmare.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2022)

*Burial - 2022
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-5PlsaK7mI&ab

SOME SECRETS SHOULD STAY BURIED...

A Decent Post War thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2022)

*Hansan: Yongui Chulhyeon - 2022
2h 10m*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD1ocTY75ts&ab

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Based on three major naval battles led by Admiral Yi Sun-sin...

1. *The Admiral: Roaring Currents (2014)* is based on the Battle of Myeongnyang (1597).

2. *Hansan: Rising Dragon (2022)* depicts the Battle of Hansan Island (1592)

3. *Noryang: Sea of Death (2023)* is based on the Battle of Noryang (1598).

A spectacular 16th-century naval victory over Japanese invaders.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2022)

*Where the Crawdads Sing - 2022
2h 5m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY3808Iq0Tg&ab


SECRETS ARE BURIED JUST BENEATH THE SURFACE...

Based on Delia Owen's novel... sold 12 million copies since its publication in 2018.

Awesome...Slow-Burn Romance Mystery.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

*Raised by Wolves - 2020–2022
TV Series
Episodes - 18*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Kqm0qJ9Uc&ab

*HBO Max canceled Raised by Wolves after two seasons...So try only if season 3 comes out....*.

A Good Sci-fic series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2022)

*Emergency Declaration - 2021
Original title: Bisang seoneon
2h 21m*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHN9bN7PyLA&ab

TAKE YOUR SEAT...

An Incredible Suspenseful Aviation Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)

*Saloum - 2021
1h 24m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tth-ZMqZMkM&ab

An average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)

*Erna i krig - 2020*
*1h 40m*
*Awards - 1 win & 6 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm8TtwtxKEw&ab


THE WORLD IS AT WAR BUT ONE WOMAN IS FIGHTING HER OWN...

Excellent Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2022)

*Thor: Love and Thunder - 2022
1h 58m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go8nTmfrQd8&ab

As usual Marvel Magic for Kids...Just Entertainer.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2022)

*Quicksand 2019
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6
Awards - 2 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr-lJ_MVljw&ab

Based on the Swedish novel “Störst av allt” by Malin Persson Giolito.

An Average Crime Series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2022)

*Emily the Criminal - 2022
1h 37m
Awards - 4 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzf1YCEkLDI&ab

HIGH RISKS COME WITH EVEN HIGHER REWARDS...

A Decent Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2022)

*892 - 2022
1h 43m
Awards - 4 wins & 1 nomination**

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vi3EhaNOII&ab

BASED ON THE TRUE STORY OF ONE MAN’S DEMAND TO BE HEARD...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 19, 2022)

*Who Killed Sara? - 2021–2022
Original title: ¿Quién Mató a Sara?
TV Series
Awards - 1 win & 8 nominations
Episodes - 25*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV4iAttXjy0&ab

A Twisted Mexican Murder Mystery Series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2022)

*La Mante - 2017
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsGH23ja7SA&ab

Astonishing Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2022)

*Thallumaala - 2022
2h 28m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_OdRGbpKUA&ab

A Stylish Action Festival...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2022)

*Frontier - 2016–2018*
*TV Series*
*Awards - 19 nominations*
*Episodes - 18 

My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8uf9HowrqY&ab

A Good Adventure Period Series.,

A drama about the struggles and dark skirmishes in colonial-era.,


----------



## shreeux (Sep 23, 2022)

*Five Days at Memorial - 2022
TV Mini-Series
6h 16m
Episodes - 8*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az81r01YwLw&ab

Based on actual events from Hurricane Katrina...

A Tragic Series...where medics do their best in unrelentingly terrible decisions.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 23, 2022)

*Athena - 2022
1h 39m
Awards - 2 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRunUkdkK8s&ab

Incredible to Watch Exotic Brutal violence and bravura action in the Paris banlieues.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2022)

*Lou - 2022*
*1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QILhvR4QPsQ&ab

A Good Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2022)

*The Enforcer - 2022
1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azn3pCtpCC4&ab

SOME GUARDIANS AREN’T ANGELS...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2022)

*Watcher - 2022
1h 31m
Awards - 1 win & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDc6ZLo8sjc&ab

EVIL WANTS TO BE SEEN...

A Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

*Three Thousand Years of Longing - 2022
1h 48m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWGvntl9itE&ab


A Decent Fantasy Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

*Bullet Train - 2022
2h 7m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IOsk2Vlc4o&ab

A Decent Comedy - Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)

*The Minions of Midas*
*Original title: Los Favoritos de Midas*
*TV Mini-Series*
*Episodes - 6*
*5h 16m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQdv8ZTUYOE&ab

A Slow Suspense Thriller Series...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2022)

*Preman: Silent Fury - 2022*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYRUzogwIf4&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2022)

*The Survivor - 2021
2h 9m
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
2 wins & 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ETYBNs6ZA&ab

SOME FIGHT TO WIN. HE FOUGHT TO LIVE...

A gripping film is based on the incredible true story of Harry Haft, a Survivor of Auschwitz concentration camp in Poland.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2022)

*Lighting up the Stars - 2022
Original title: Ren sheng da shi
1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZgBvOAuSUg&ab

Awesome...A Heart Melting Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 1, 2022)

*God's Creatures - 2022
1h 40m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyOk1QVDlsI&ab

A MOTHER’S LOVE FORSAKEN.

A Slow-Burning Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2022)

*Hunt - 2022
Original title: Heon-teu
2h 11m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAq_PPv9Jpo&ab

‘Squid Game’ Actor Lee Jung-Jae's directorial debut film...

An Unpredictable Korean Spy vs Spy Game Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2022)

*King - 2022
1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

TRAILER: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=askNIvjaER8&ab

A Decent Adventure Drama...For Animal Lovers


----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2022)

*The Greatest Beer Run Ever - 2022
2h 6m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqxziDlZOIo&ab

FRIENDSHIP HAS NO LAST CALL...

Based on a true story...

An Average Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2022)

*God's Country - 2022
1h 42m
Awards - 1 win*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kQD4fc0a0&ab

An Average Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2022)

*In the Heart of the Machine - 2022
1h 55m
Awards - 16 wins & 16 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfiMdRcOS4&t=99s&ab

HUMANITY DWELLS IN THE MOST UNEXPECTED PLACES...

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2022)

*Wolf Pack - 2022
Original title: Lang qun
1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=E16FCPiAWgA&ab

A Good Action Entertainer...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2022)

*Feathers - 2021
1h 52m
Awards - 21 wins & 13 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEthjY2LlMk&ab

Omar El Zohairy's debut movie...

An Unusual Tragic Tale of Poverty and Survival...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2022)

*Dahmer - Monster: The Jeffrey Dahmer Story
TV Mini-Series
8h 54m
Episodes - 10*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVHHs-xllqo&ab

*Disclaimer*: A disgusting and disturbing series

Based on True Events...

A blood-curdling hellscape from Serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer murdered 17 teen boys and young men.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2022)

^Idk if you have the appetite for it, but Conversations With a Killer: The Jeffrey Dahmer Tapes is a good follow up


----------



## shreeux (Oct 9, 2022)

*Bandit - 2022
2h 6m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSjYZXVXiaM&ab

Based on True Story...

HE PULLED OFF THE PERFECT HEIST 59 TIMES...

In the true life story of Gilbert Galvan Jr., he robs bank after bank. In fact, he holds the record for the most consecutive bank robberies in Canada.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2022)

*Hellraiser - 2022
2h 1m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUlgwJNdu2I&ab

UNLOCK YOUR FEARS...

An Average Horror Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2022)

*Medieval - 2022
2h 6m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=48s-ylWusWQ&ab

FOR HONOR. FOR JUSTICE. FOR FREEDOM...

A Good Historical and Biographical film...with Top battle sequences and brutal combat.

The story is about Czech folk hero Jan Zizka’s one of the greatest military commanders and innovators of all time.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2022)

*Nostalgia - 2022
1h 57m
Awards - 5 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WkA62wrmpI&ab

Awesome...Slow-Burning Remarkable Drama.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

*River - 2015
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6
Nominated for 1 BAFTA Award
1 win & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBXRaQkleM4&ab

Awesome - Slow Burn Series...*Stellan Skarsgård* did a good performance.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

*See - 2019–2022*
*TV Series*
*Episodes - 24*
*Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy*
*7 wins & 10 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rg0y7NT1gU&ab

Awesome...It is a Roller Coaster Series awash with bloody, brutal violence, and a blood-spattered battlefield, and features some gorgeous cinematography.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2022)

*Piggy - 2022
Original title: Cerdita
1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmxqoA0VNjg&ab

A decent thriller.,


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)

*The Ambush - 2021
Original title: Al Kameen
1h 42m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIhLYvhHllU&ab

Based on a real-life rescue operation during the Yemen war.

High Octane Rescue Mission...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)

*Boundless
Original title: Sin límites - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 6*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4BwCGpakCo&ab

Based on True Events...

A Gripping Historical Adventure Drama...

The First Circumvalation Around the World, tracking the 1519–22 voyage initiated by Ferdinand Magellan and culminated by Juan Sebastián Elcano.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2022)

*Stars at Noon - 2022*
*2h 15m
Awards- 1 win & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg3EQ1_zRow&ab

A Decent Romance Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 19, 2022)

*The King of Pigs - 2022
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 12*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*


Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W8P5fQaBTo&ab

An adapted from Yeon Sang-ho’s dark, violent animated film.,

A Gripping Slow-Burn Crime Mystery...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2022)

*The Stranger - 2022
1h 57m
Awards - 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=umIeYcQLABg&ab

Based on true events...

A slow-burning crime thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2022)

*Pearl - 2022
1h 43m
Awards - 2 wins & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5PW5r3pEOg&ab

The inspired origin story of X’s iconic villain.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 24, 2022)

*A játszma - 2022
1h 42m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

A Decent Spy Thriller...

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiT6n5FMBEw&ab


----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2022)

*Hanna - 2019–2021
TV Series
Episodes - 22
Nominated for 1 Primetime Emmy
6 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWnmI3lGGhs&ab

Based on the Hanna (2011) film...Fully Elaborated

Awesome...Rollercoaster Series...

The Story of a Young Super-Assassin Ends As It Started...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2022)

*All Quiet on the Western Front - 2022
Original title: Im Westen nichts Neues
2h 28m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFqgmaO15x4&ab

A Terrific depiction of war...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2022)

*Barbarian - 2022
1h 42m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr89pmKrqkI&ab

A Horrific Basement in House...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2022)

*Enola Holmes 2 - 2022*
*2h 9m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKXNmYoPkx0&ab

A Thrilling Elementary Sequel...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2022)

*R.I.P.D. 2: Rise of the Damned - 2022
1h 42m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgogIezu6l4&ab

An Average Action-Comedy...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2022)

*The Chalk Line - 2022
Original title: Jaula
1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3DWFXzSwL0&ab

A Creepy Kid Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2022)

*The Woman King - 2022
2h 15m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RDaPV_rJ1Y&ab

HER REIGN BEGINS...

A good provoking epic inspired by a real-life...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2022)

*Lost Bullet 2 - 2022*
*Original title: Balle perdue 2
1h 38m*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vw3Nur4YDo&ab

A RollerCoaster Action Flick...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2022)

*Project Wolf Hunting - 2022
2h 2m
Awards - 1 win & 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SehACqCMFA&ab

*Disclaimer: Heavy Brutal Bloodbath Violence.,*


----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2022)

*Overdose - 2022
1h 59m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lsWXRFfrZY&ab

Olivier Marchal's Movie...

A Good Crime Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2022)

*Poker Face - 2022
2h*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFhPexVP1xU&ab

An average thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2022)

*Smile - 2022
1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcDK7lkzzsU&ab

Parker Finn's directorial debut movie...

A Decent Horror Movie...Not Creepy.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2022)

*Smile - 2022
1h 55m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcDK7lkzzsU&ab

Parker Finn's directorial debut movie...

A Decent Horror Movie...Not Creepy.,


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2022)

*Nokas - 2010
Original title: NOKAS
1h 27m
Awards - 4 wins & 4 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=toWARMFeMn0&ab

It is based on a true story...

On the morning of April 5, 2004, the greatest bank robbery in Norwegian history was carried out in Stavanger.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2022)

*Borderline - 2014
TV Movie
1h 37m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS8M11RpVnQ&ab

Olivier Marchal's Movie...

It is inspired by the Michel Neyret case,

A Decent Investigation Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2022)

*Loving Adults - 2022
original name: ‘Kærlighed for voksne’
1h 44m**

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yzt_zf42Rg&ab

A Decent psychological thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2022)

*Lost Transport - 2022
1h 40m
Awards - 1 win*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=srvwdJXbZNg&ab

The final days of turmoil at the end of World War II.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2022)

*42 segundos - 2022
1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=worEK771XtA&ab

AN IMPOSSIBLE CHALLENGE. A LEGENDARY TEAM...

Based on the true story of the Spanish Water Polo team that moved an entire country at the Barcelona 92 Olympic Games.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2022)

*The Last Manhunt - 2022
1h 43m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvCw2FoTXwY&ab

Based on True Story from the Oral History...The longest and last great manhunt of the Wild West...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2022)

*The Wonder - 2022
1h 48m
Awards - 1 win & 12 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=htybz7XscIY&ab

A Slow-Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2022)

*Aisha - 2022
1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArxJWsGNamg&ab

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2022)

*Once In The Desert - 2022
(original) Odnazhdy v pustyne
2h 1m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL6bb2R3BoA&ab

A Good War Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2022)

*Dive - 2022*
*Original title: La caída
1h 35m*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSo7H2jERnE&ab


Inspired by true events...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2022)

*Wild Is the Wind - 2022
2h 3m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CjJsX90yAU&ab

It's a Decent Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2022)

*Black Adam - 2022*
*2h 5m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer:*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkomfZHG5q4&ab

A Decent Action Adventure...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2022)

*Robbing Mussolini - 2022*
*Original title: Rapiniamo il Duce*
*1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKaj4gXor2M&ab

Partially based on true events...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2022)

*Wonder Women - 2022*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1_JwGTXV9c&ab

Anjali Menon's Movie...

6 pregnant ladies join prenatal classes to understand the new phase of their lives.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2022)

*Lesson Plan - 2022
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNjiVgwQTFc&ab

A Decent Action Crime Flick...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2022)

*The Swimmers - 2022
2h 14m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObN4krVV20Y&ab

Amazing Movie...The untold story.,

Based on the true story of Yusra and Sara Mardini...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2022)

*Monica O My Darling - 2022
2h 9m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQubo_u_jec&ab

An adaptation of the 1989 Japanese novel Burutasu No Shinzou by Keigo Higashino.

The same story movie was released in...
Brutus' Heart -2011
Original title: Burûtasu no shinzou

The film's title is taken from the 1971 film Caravan's song "Piya Tu Ab To Aja"

A Delightfully Black Comedy Movie...

A young man desperately tries to pull off the perfect murderer.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2022)

*Le patient - 2022
TV Movie
1h 32m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqjmTAA7Ikg&ab

An Average Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2022)

*The Beasts - 2022
Original title: As bestas
2h 17m
Awards - 8 wins & 17 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FfTwEbN9YA&ab

Amazing....Slow Burn Gripping Rural Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2022)

*Remember - 2022
2h 8m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTBhI_pujd4&ab

A Good Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2022)

*Holy Spider - 2022*
*1h 56m*
*Awards - 4 wins & 13 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=27wZZ6O1IBc&ab

Ali Abbasi’s movie...fame of* Gräns - 2018*...

A Gripping Thriller...

Based on the real-life killings of sex workers in the Iranian city of Mashhad in 2000 - 2001.


----------



## James_Bond (Nov 29, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Holy Spider - 2022*
> *1h 56m*
> *Awards - 4 wins & 13 nominations*
> 
> ...



Amazing


----------



## shreeux (Nov 29, 2022)

*Joyland - 2022*
*2h 6m*
*Awards - 8 wins & 12 nominations*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy9bNgbZMJI&ab

Genre - LGBT

Amazing Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2022)

*Blast - 2021
Original title: Déflagrations
1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeuMZabHRfg&ab


THEY HAVE 30 MINUTES TO SAVE THEIR FAMILY...

A Low-budget Gripping Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2022)

*My Name Is Vendetta - 2022*
*Original title: Il mio nome è vendetta
1h 30m*

*My Rating:- 7/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKRYPFKQdZg&ab

A good Italian revenge thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2022)

*Troll - 2022
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiohkY_XQYQ&ab

A Good Norwegian Fantasy Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2022)

*Warriors of Future - 2022
Original title: Ming yat zin gei
1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVHo6OmSpFs&ab

A Decent Action Flick...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2022)

*The Night of the 12th - 2022
Original title: La nuit du 12
1h 55m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2VCKAvLcgE&ab

Based on the writing of Pauline Guéna and her experience in the French Judicial Police.....the story of an unsolved case...

A Slow Burn Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2022)

*A Man of Action - 2022
Original title: Un hombre de acción
TV-MA
1h 51m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY08z4osNYE&ab

Based on the real-life story of Lucio Urtubia...He targets one of the world’s largest banks with an ingenious counterfeiting operation.

A Good Crime Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2022)

*Triangle of Sadness - 2022
2h 27m
Awards - 3 wins & 7 nominations*
*
My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q6005GJsDw&ab

A Good Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2022)

*Possession - 2022
Original title: Forbannelsen
1h 44m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_qP_2bs6U&ab

It's a Slow-Burn Norwegian horror...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2022)

*Farha - 2021
1h 32m
Awards - 3 wins & 6 nominations*
*
My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UT6Zw4-Yg0&ab

Based on Most Brutal Coming-of-Age Story...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2022)

*Bumperkleef - 2019
1h 26m
Awards -1 win & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRs3jYJP-5M&ab

A DEADLY GAME OF CAT AND MOUSE THRILLER...

A Gripping Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2022)

*Aftersun - 2022
1h 42m
Awards - 23 wins & 26 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXKcWRu8K_U&ab

Debut movie from Scottish filmmaker Charlotte Wells...

A tender father-daughter bond...Average movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2022)

*Kooman - 2022
2h 33m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCGGoT23kh4&ab

A decent investigative thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2022)

*Forgive Us Our Trespasses - 2022
TV-14
13m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wNkqB1__ak&ab

Short Film...

A simple story of a chapter in Nazi Germany’s genocides...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 8, 2022)

*Pinocchio - 2022
1h 45m
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_0pYoCssc&ab

Again one more version...

THE TIMELESS CLASSIC...

A wooden puppet embarks on a thrilling adventure to become a real boy.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2022)

*Emancipation - 2022
2h 12m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wafyhTpWpUs&ab

Inspired by the gripping true story of a man who would do anything for his family and for freedom.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2022)

*God's Crooked Lines - 2022
Original title: Los renglones torcidos de Dios
2h 34m
Awards - 8 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpZjyY4wPi0&ab

Oriol Paulo's movie...fame of El inocente,Mirage,The Invisible Guest,The Body...

Based on the 1979 novel by Torcuato Luca.,

A Surprised Twisted Tale Full of Twists...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2022)

*Guillermo del Toro's Pinocchio - 2022
1h 57m
Awards - 3 wins & 8 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od2NW1sfRdA&ab

Adapted from The Adventures of Pinocchio (1883) by Italian writer Carlo Collodi.

This is the latest version of _*Pinocchio Adaptations*_.,

Whatever this is the Best.....*Pinocchio - 2019*


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2022)

*Stander - 2003
1h 51m*
*Awards - 3 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrHtEbTr78s&ab

An extraordinary true story of Andre Stander...

A South African police officer turned bank robber.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2022)

*Grand Jeté - 2022
1h 45m
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz7SwtnM0KY&ab

*Disclaimer:* This an uncompromising film about family relationships.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2022)

*Lyle, Lyle, Crocodile - 2022
1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0W6O7mSlaU&ab

An adaptation of Bernard Waber’s picture book was published in 1962.

It's a Good Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2022)

*Cinco lobitos - 2022
1h 44m
Awards - 9 wins & 27 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=j29BEesbf5I&ab

Alauda Ruiz de Azúa's debut film...

Excellent Movie...Pure Cinema.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 12, 2022)

*Brother and Sister - 2022
Original title: Frère et soeur
1h 48m
Awards - 2 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VznEDgv6qIM&ab

It's an Average Drama...

The story is about a brother and sister who hate each other.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2022)

*The Wait - 2021
Original title: Odotus
1h 41m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPKVAKtma-g&ab

Adapted from Juhani Aho’s novel The Pastor’s Wife.,

An Erotic Love Triangle...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 13, 2022)

*Mancino naturale - 2021
1h 46m
Awards - 1 nomination*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVPA0leyGlg&ab

A Good Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2022)

*chennaifilmfest.com/20th-ciff-schedule/


----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2022)

*Apteeker Melchior - 2022
1h 40m
Awards - 2 wins*

*My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7dV-3b5M1s&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...From Estonia.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 15, 2022)

*Sick of Myself - 2022
Original title: Syk pike
1h 35m
Awards - 2 wins & 5 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxiyiVK3nvQ&ab

*Disclaimer*: Some scenes may disturb & disgust

Sick Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2022)

*Bones and All - 2022
2h 11m
Awards - 3 wins & 20 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjMt1MIk2EA&ab

Disclaimer: cannibalism...some scenes may disgust or disturb.,

It's run road movie with cannibals...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2022)

*The Big Four - 2022
2h 21m*

*My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQQJEiESrK0&ab

An Average Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2022)

*Vanishing - 2021
1h 28m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pihT2KGBaaw&ab

EVERYTHING DISAPPEARS FOR A REASON...

A Decent Investigation Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2022)

*Gold Run - 2022
Original title: Gulltransporten
1h 57m

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F8Q7Uo0c1k&ab

A TRUE ROBBER STORY ABOUT THE TIME NORWAY HAD TO STEAL ITS OWN GOLD.

A Decent War Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2022)

*The Banshees of Inisherin - 2022
1h 54m
Awards - 34 wins & 99 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRu3zLOJN2c&ab

EVERYTHING WAS FINE YESTERDAY

A madness of Friendship will face consequences.,


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2022)

*Nanny - 2022
1h 39m
Awards - 6 wins & 16 nominations*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW-XKkSC63k&ab

Nikyatu Jusu's debut movie...

An average movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 18, 2022)

*Mindcage - 2022
1h 47m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8XdU8cb18&ab

THE ART OF THE KILL...

A less gripping thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2022)

*The Fabelmans - 2022
2h 31m
Awards - 10 wins & 108 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1G2iLSzOe8&ab

Steven Spielberg's Movie...focusing on his own personal origin.

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 19, 2022)

*High Heat - 2022
1h 24m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnx3H-JscZ8&ab

An Average Action Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2022)

*Decibel - 2022*
*1h 50m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmgVsK6cQuc&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2022)

*The Hanging Sun - 2022
1h 33m*

*My Rating:- 5.5/10*

Thriller: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3M6_y3uS8&ab

An adaptation of Jo Nesbo’s novel Midnight Sun.

A slow-burn thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2022)

*Heart of the Gun - 2021
1h 34m*

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rqujxj-1qM&ab

Average western movie...

This is the 12th movie form...Travis Mills is an independent filmmaker who is on a mission this year to complete 12 Westerns in 12 months in one of his most ambitious projects to date.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2022)

*The Takeover - 2022*
*1h 27m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXTcm-s3Q&ab

A Crispy Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 22, 2022)

*Violent Night - 2022
1h 52m*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=a53e4HHnx_s&ab

A Decent Action-Comedy Flick...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2022)

*Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery - 2022
2h 20m
Awards - 18 wins & 61 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj5ibYSz8C0&ab_

A Crispy Investigation Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2022)

@Admin
why insert link not working?
old post link also disappeared


----------



## shreeux (Dec 24, 2022)

*Vinski and the Invisibility Powder - 2021
Original title: Vinski ja näkymättömyyspulveri
1h 25m
Awards - 5 nominations

My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM-zYmm2PHM&ab

An average comedy movie...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 25, 2022)

*Paloma - 2022
1h 44m
Awards - 5 wins & 5 nominations

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=Ys3qs5X2Jds&ab

Pure Cinema...

It is based on the true story of a poor trans woman who struggled to marry her partner in a religious ceremony.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 26, 2022)

*Roald Dahl's Matilda the Musical - 2022
1h 57m
Awards - 1 win & 2 nominations

My Rating:- 7/10*


Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEEMbNS6fzY&ab

Based on the 1988 novel Matilda by Roald Dahl,

Also, inspired the well-known Mathilda(1996) film adaptation.

An Excellent Musical Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 27, 2022)

*Suspicion - 2022
TV Series
Episodes - 8
Awards - 1 win

My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb6GZohsTSY&ab

The remake of the Israeli drama “False Flag".

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2022)

*Tehran - 2020
TV Series
Episodes - 16
Awards - 2 wins & 2 nominations

My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm_vHTy9IYA&ab

An Excellent Spy Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 30, 2022)

*Ini Utharam - 2022
2h 6m

My Rating:- 6/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eder_lgKjGk&ab

EVERY ANSWER HAS A QUESTION...

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2022)

*Klienten - 2022
1h 35m


My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhNArE_lMws&ab

A Good Psycho Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Dec 31, 2022)

*Lena and Snowball - 2021
1h 30m

My Rating:- 4/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_82AfWkQu1Q&ab

Nothing...B-Grade Movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Update List of 2022:-
Last year watched 226 films & 55 TV Series in 2022.
above 3-star ratings are good


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

*The Menu - 2022
1h 47m
Awards - 1 win & 21 nominations

My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_uTkUGcHv4&ab

A Decent Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

*Jaya Jaya Jaya Jaya Hey - 2022
2h 25m

My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKcK52VtmqY&ab

Unexpected...Awesome Movie.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

*Kaleidoscope - 2023
TV Mini-Series
Episodes - 8

My Rating:- 6/10*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbArSoOP8XQ&ab

A Decent Crime Thriller...with less tense.,


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

shreeux said:


> *Kaleidoscope - 2023
> TV Mini-Series
> Episodes - 8
> 
> ...


**www.cnet.com/culture/entertainment...scope-episodes-in-any-order-a-complete-guide/*


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2023)

*Mencuri Raden Saleh - 2022
2h 34m
Awards - 9 nominations

My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN3sRz_veBU&ab

Unexpected...Good Crime Thriller from Indonesian.,


----------



## shreeux (Saturday at 10:39 PM)

*The Pale Blue Eye - 2022
2h 8m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddbL9jvg77w&ab

A Slow-Burn Decent Crime Mystery...


----------



## shreeux (Sunday at 2:48 PM)

*Bardo - 2022
Original title: Bardo, falsa crónica de unas cuantas verdades
2h 39m
Awards - 4 wins & 17 nominations

My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCQimQfDuTs&ab

Alejandro G. Iñárritu's Movie...

Pure Cinema...Need Patience to watch...


----------



## shreeux (Sunday at 3:19 PM)

Odna - 2022
1h 48m

*My Rating:- 5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY4ditKMaqI&ab

Based on True Events...

A Decent Survival Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Monday at 9:05 PM)

*Kompromat - 2022
2h 7m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx4FViEZ7pk&ab

AN ORDINARY FRENCHMAN TRAPPED BY THE RUSSIAN STATE...

An Engaging Thriller...


----------



## shreeux (Tuesday at 10:40 PM)

*Devotion - 2022
2h 19m
Awards - 1 win & 6 nominations*

*My Rating:- 6/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCDEGP6VjYY&ab

Based on True Events...

A Decent Movie...


----------



## shreeux (Yesterday at 2:38 PM)

*En corps - 2022
1h 57m
Awards - 1 nomination

My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYuukZndeAU&ab

A Decent Drama...


----------



## shreeux (Yesterday at 8:18 PM)

*Mona Lisa and the Blood Moon - 2021
1h 46m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOb0spi2u1Y&ab

DO NOT LOOK INTO HER EYES...

Unexpected Movie...

Awaiting for the next sequel.,


----------

